
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (November 2019) - whoishiring
Please state the job location and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, include ONSITE.<p>Please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards. Only one post per company. If it isn&#x27;t a household name, explain what your company does.<p>Commenters: please don&#x27;t reply to job posts to complain about
something. It&#x27;s off topic here.<p>Readers: please only email if you are personally interested in the job.<p>Searchers: Try <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;findwork.dev&#x2F;?source=hn" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;findwork.dev&#x2F;?source=hn</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;</a>,
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519</a>.<p>Don&#x27;t miss these other fine threads:<p><i>Who wants to be hired?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21419534" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21419534</a><p><i>Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21419535" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21419535</a>
======
SignalRecruit1
Signal | San Francisco or Remote (US only) | Full-Time, Remote-OK |
[https://signal.org](https://signal.org)

Signal is making private communication simple. As an Open Source project
supported by grants and donations, Signal can put users first. There are no
ads, no affiliate marketers, no creepy tracking. Just open technology for a
fast, simple, and secure messaging experience. We design open protocols,
develop Open Source software, and give it away for free.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/signal](https://www.keyvalues.com/signal)

Here are our open roles:

\- Server Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a6b553)

\- Desktop Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783f3f90)

\- Android Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba36...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba3672267)

\- iOS Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee730d0)

-Distributed Systems (Rust) Developer: [https://jobs.lever.co/signal/7aa1ff1f-bd43-4359-82c7-8703d8b...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/7aa1ff1f-bd43-4359-82c7-8703d8b842d9)

Tech Stack: iOS team: Swift & Objective-C. Android team: Java. Desktop team:
Electron, web stack (js, css, etc.). Service team: Java, AWS, devops.
Distributed Systems: Rust

Please email us your resume to: Workwithus@signal.org

------
costarastrology
Co—Star Astrology | Full-time | On-site | New York | $130-150k + equity

[https://www.costarastrology.com](https://www.costarastrology.com)

Co-Star is bringing astrology into the 21st century with a social,
personalized experience that helps people reflect and connect in real,
meaningful ways. We recently raised $5m from the people behind companies like
Glossier, Rent the Runway, eBay, Periscope, and Everlane.

We’re looking for iOS, Android, and full-stack software developers to join our
ten-person team in Chinatown, NYC.

We want your help:

    
    
      • Transforming NASA data into astrological patterns that astrologers can write and map copy to
      • Using TB of data to define and create personalized, emotionally resonant content
      • Developing internal tools to give our writers superpowers
      • Shipping new features & A/B tests in our Apple-lauded iOS app
      • Scaling our backend infrastructure to >1M daily users
    

Our stack includes

    
    
      • Haskell for our backend
      • Swift and Android Native (kotlin) for our mobile apps
      • React and TypeScript on the web (costarastrology.com + internal tools)
      • AWS to host our infrastructure
      • PostgreSQL
    

Competitive comp, $0 deductible fully-covered health care, unlimited vacation
(min 4 weeks), conference/book/whatever budget

Read more details here ->
[https://www.costarastrology.com/jobs](https://www.costarastrology.com/jobs)
\+ feel free to email directly with questions -> tim (at-squiggle)
costarastrology.com

~~~
kdiana
Not interested in a role, but just wanted to drop a note and say that I cannot
wait for Co-Star Android. Pls DM if you need testers <3

------
chengyinliu
Slab | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA or Remote | Full-time | REMOTE

At Slab ([https://slab.com](https://slab.com)), we build beautiful software
for teams. We believe that a team's ability to store and organize information
ultimately defines their ability to execute. Slab is like a knowledge base or
wiki, but reimagined to be fast, intuitive, and powerful. We think of it as a
long-term memory for teams.

We are a small team of experienced developers and designers on a mission to
make work easier. We've experienced substantial growth since launching, and
this next year is going to be crucial for us. Every member of our team is
going to have a massive impact.

Technologies we use:

    
    
      * React + Redux
      * GraphQL + Apollo + Absinthe
      * Phoenix + Elixir
      * Postgres
      * Docker + Kubernetes
      * Google Compute Platform
    

We embrace remote and flexible work arrangements and believe in supporting
every team member. You can read more about our culture and values at
[https://slab.com/about](https://slab.com/about).

Full job description:
[https://jobs.lever.co/slab/1c6fae7c-980e-4875-be9f-76ae1ebfa...](https://jobs.lever.co/slab/1c6fae7c-980e-4875-be9f-76ae1ebfad96?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

My email: chengyin@slab.com

\- Chengyin

~~~
yc_user_2019
Do you hire only US based candidates ?

------
aretec_ny
SEC | Application Developer | New York, NY | ONSITE | $100-140K

We're building the U.S. Securities & Exchange Commission’s next generation of
analytic platforms to keep our markets safe, effective, and trusted. We’re
looking for high-quality developers to design and build state-of-the-art, big
data applications. Our world-class developers become full-stack experts and
educated about the financial markets and security regulations.

Join a small team of talented developers, capable researchers, and former
finance people. We use a modern stack of python, pandas,
JavaScript/Typescript, React, and other supporting technologies (e.g. flask,
klein, Node, R, and kdb+/q).

We’re hiring for 1 position:

1) Backend developer (2+ years of software development experience, proficient
with Linux, proficient with some of our stack)

The ideal candidate will also have some experience in:

\- Cloud development

\- Financial security markets/investing

\- Data science

If you meet the above qualifications, please apply! We offer great pay and
perks.

Candidates must have worked/studied in US for a minimum of 3 years and be able
to work onsite in New York City. For more information or to apply, please send
your resume to careers@aretecinc.com.

------
dbenamy
Datadog | Software Engineers | ONSITE (Boston, NYC, Paris) and REMOTE | Full-
time

Datadog is a monitoring, tracing, and logs system for your infrastructure and
services. We build our own tsdb, distributed tracing tools, cutting edge
visualizations, and more. We love shipping great experiences for customers
just like us and are growing fast!

We write Go, Python, Java, and React, run on AWS, and are moving to k8s.

We're looking for people who can build systems at scale as we process
trillions of events per day. Let us know if that's you!

[https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-engineering/](https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-
engineering/)

~~~
rochak
Hi! Does Datadog provide SE internship for international students studying in
US? I had applied to them a month ago but haven’t heard anything back.

~~~
dbenamy
Hi there! Sorry about that. I’ll ping the relevant folks.

------
floodfx
Homebound | Front-end / Full-Stack Engineers (Typescript) | Full-time | Denver
or Remote

Homebound is a “full-stack startup”[1] in the US homebuilding market. We build
single family homes and the technology to make the home building process more
modern, transparent, affordable, and rapid. We were founded after the Tubbs
Fire [2] which destroyed thousands of homes in Sonoma, Napa, and Lake County,
including our co-founder’s home, and are deeply connected to the mission.

The challenge and opportunity for engineers at Homebound is to build
delightful experiences for a range of different types of users -- from
homeowners to construction professionals. We are just starting to build our
engineering team, and are looking for key contributors who have both strong
skills and also a passion for establishing best practices and patterns for our
future Homebound engineers.

Connect with us at joinengineering@homebound.com or direct to me at
donnie@homebound.com.

[1] - [https://a16z.com/2015/01/22/the-full-stack-
startup/](https://a16z.com/2015/01/22/the-full-stack-startup/) [2] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tubbs_Fire](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tubbs_Fire)

------
alexthornton
Imperfect Foods | San Francisco, Remote | Full-time | Software Engineer,
Product Manager

At Imperfect Foods we are all about groceries on a mission. Since 2015, our
services have saved over 40M lbs of food, 1.2B gallons of water, and 110M lbs
CO2, donating 3M lbs of food along the way. Our software engineering team
builds the ecommerce platform and internal tooling that makes this all
possible. We have exciting growth ahead of us as we evolve from only produce
to a full-service grocery, as well as expand our footprint to serve an even
greater portion of the country. We are swimming in interesting problems around
customer-facing features, scale, and logistics. If all of this excites you,
come join us!

We're hiring for a few product and engineering roles:

\- Product Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/df5b73c1-5019-4e83-a8de...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/df5b73c1-5019-4e83-a8de-
cd7e47127655)

\- Software Engineer - Backend (F#):
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/2f14d9a1-e295-40a1-a1ab...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/2f14d9a1-e295-40a1-a1ab-7fcdd4691f0e)

\- Software Engineer - Backend (NodeJS):
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/7b83428c-1220-46d9-8ea7...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/7b83428c-1220-46d9-8ea7-48ede517ab4a)

\- Software Engineer - Frontend (React):
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/2437c4c3-2a15-4486-830a...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/2437c4c3-2a15-4486-830a-10b184e54856)

------
thill_joinroot
Root Insurance Co| Columbus, OH / Chicago, IL | Full-time | Onsite / remote
(US only, select roles only)| $80k-$170k
[https://root.engineering/](https://root.engineering/) Root is an auto
insurance carrier, like GEICO and Progressive. We use data science to identify
and insure good drivers, reducing insurance premiums for good drivers
significantly as a result.

We're a startup — we're 700+ people who have been working on this since March
2015. We've built an iOS and Android app that gathers data on how well people
drive. We use that to set insurance prices. To build the best possible product
and user experience, we went through the arduous process of starting an
insurance carrier from scratch.

We're focused on becoming a national insurance carrier and are now live in 29
states.

We recently raised the largest VC round ever for an Ohio technology company
($523 million in funding to date.) We're planning on leveraging that momentum
to continue scaling rapidly and build something truly unique in the insurance
industry. To do that, we're looking to bring on more exceptionally talented
engineers. Whether you're just getting started out in software development or
someone who is looking to lend your experience in leadership to a rapidly
scaling engineering organization, we plan on doubling our engineering team in
the next year alone.

Our tech stack involves Ruby / Rails and Javascript / React Native. However,
we're not only looking for people with experience in our stack but rather
we're looking for experienced technologists with sound engineering
fundamentals using any technology.

We're actively hiring in Columbus, OH and are also building an Engineering
Team in Chicago, IL that will be working very closely with our telematics
data. This team will play a major part in where we're headed, and we're
searching for experienced Engineers who are looking to have a significant
impact by building and leading a team from scratch specifically in Chicago.

Email us at enghiring@joinroot.com to apply and either Tim or Chris will
respond to you promptly.

------
ian_neuralink
Neuralink (www.neuralink.com) | Software Engineer, Robotics Team | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE, VISA | Full-time

Neuralink is building high bandwidth brain computer interfaces. Our approach
requires a surgical robot to manipulate and safely insert hundreds of ~50um x
~5um x ~20mm electrodes. The robotics team is looking for good software
engineers to join us. You don't need to be a robotics engineer, but you should
have proficiency in C++ and a desire to work on high reliability safety
critical systems.

For more context on the robotics work we have here, you can check out this
paper on one of our older systems:
[https://www.biorxiv.org/content/biorxiv/early/2019/08/02/703...](https://www.biorxiv.org/content/biorxiv/early/2019/08/02/703801.full-
text.pdf)

Also, here are some videos of that same version of robot in action (warning:
brain images in the 2nd and 3rd!):

1\. Insertion into parafilm over agar (
[https://youtu.be/YmI6FIV1zXU](https://youtu.be/YmI6FIV1zXU) )

2\. View of moving brain while placing targets (
[https://youtu.be/M6xC5rJGeYQ](https://youtu.be/M6xC5rJGeYQ) )

3\. View of insertion cycle at 1/4 speed (
[https://youtu.be/goJJYJH8fhE](https://youtu.be/goJJYJH8fhE) )

You can apply directly here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/neuralink/eb6f77b1-979f-4d61-91e2-2586...](https://jobs.lever.co/neuralink/eb6f77b1-979f-4d61-91e2-2586293ed9a3)

Or feel free to email me at: ian@neuralink.com

~~~
n_sanity
Are you hiring any new grads?

------
johnxie
Taskade (YC S19) | San Francisco + Singapore | Onsite or Remote |
[https://www.taskade.com](https://www.taskade.com)

Taskade is building the unified workspace for distributed teams. Manage tasks,
write notes, and video chat, in one unified tool.

We are reimagining the future of work, remote collaboration, and team
productivity.

Our mission is simple, to help teams get work done, faster and smarter.

Here is our story:
[https://www.taskade.com/about](https://www.taskade.com/about)

Here are our open roles:

    
    
       * Full Stack Software Engineer — React, Redux, GraphQL, NodeJS, Postgres
       * Front-end Software Engineer — HTML/CSS, React, Redux
       * UX / Product Designer — Sketch, Figma, Adobe Creative Suite
    

Our Tech Stack:

    
    
       * Back End: NodeJS, Postgres, Redis, Elastic, Socket.IO
       * Front End: ReactJS, GraphQL
       * DevOps: Kubernetes
       * Cloud: AWS, GCP
       * Mobile: iOS, Android, React-Native
       * Desktop: ElectronJS
    
    

Key Traits:

    
    
       * Passion for productivity tools and remote collaboration
       * Excellent problem-solving abilities
       * Ability to learn and adapt
    
    

To learn more about who we are, our culture, and whether Taskade is the right
place for you, please ping me at john@taskade.com and check the full job
descriptions at [https://www.taskade.com/jobs](https://www.taskade.com/jobs)

~~~
kvdmolen
I like your UX, but just curious, what is your usp compared to all those
notion, caspio, zenkit, quickbase, ninox, airtable, and more platforms out
there?

~~~
johnxie
Thanks. Taskade ([https://taskade.com](https://taskade.com)) is the unified
workspace, designed for remote and distributed teams. We have built-in chat,
video conferencing, along with real-time collaborative documents and task
lists.

Our data structure in itself is very unique. Every project is a document with
infinite hierarchy with flexible views. This might help
[https://help.taskade.com/hc/en-
us/articles/360015872614-Outl...](https://help.taskade.com/hc/en-
us/articles/360015872614-Outlining-101) along with our welcome video on
[https://vimeo.com/348738394](https://vimeo.com/348738394) and numerous
examples of use cases on Taskade
[https://www.taskade.com/templates](https://www.taskade.com/templates).

Hope that answers your questions!

------
FasterFPGAs
Intel (Quartus FPGA compiler) | Toronto, ON, Canada

Interested in working on algorithmically-complex C++ code to squeeze out every
last bit of performance? Actually using advanced computer science knowledge
outside of interviews and programming competitions? Optimizing graph-based
algorithms simultaneously for runtime, memory, and quality of the resulting
solution? Understanding the hardware as well as the software? Then working on
Quartus, Intel's compiler for FPGAs, is for you.

You will work in a downtown Toronto location, with an amazing and diverse
group of talented engineers, on some of the most intellectually challenging
problems in the world, and your work will directly benefit areas like AI,
telecommunications, healthcare, aerospace, finance and more.

I am looking to hire specifically for the Timing Analysis team, which is
responsible for one of the most critical components in the Quartus compilation
flow (all compilation decisions are ultimately aimed at making the resulting
FPGA design faster, and to determine the impact of various decisions on speed
you need a robust and efficient timing engine). My colleagues are hiring for
other roles. Canadian citizens or Permanent Residents preferred.

Please feel free to ask any questions here in comments, or send a resume to
evgeny dot osovetsky at my company name dot com.

~~~
52-6F-62
Could you point in the direction of/summarize the other roles hiring? Also
wondering if there are other teams located in the same location.

I'd love to cut my teeth on the FPGA/embedded systems work, but I'm afraid
it's outside of my experience in practice.

~~~
FasterFPGAs
I don't have a full list, but generally the Toronto office has the following
types of software roles: (1) Quartus compiler - this is what takes a digital
circuit netlist and tries to map it in an optimal way to the FPGA hardware -
doing things like clustering, placement, routing, etc. Lots of very
interesting optimization problems. Hardware knowledge is helpful but not
required, it's much more important to be able to reason about algorithms and
write efficient C++ code to implement them. (The team I'm hiring for is a part
of this group). (2) High-level design - basically, how can we make FPGA
programming accessible for software engineers who know nothing about hardware?
This involves a bunch of compiler work to translate C-like languages (or even
higher-level constructs, like machine learning models) automatically to a
hardware circuit description, at which point the Quartus compiler from #1
above takes over. Again, hardware knowledge is optional, ability to reason
about compilers / algorithms is key. (3) Device modeling - how can we model
all of the enormous complexity of a real physical device (with all of its
complex timing and power characteristics) into a simplified software model
that the Quartus compiler can then use efficiently? Other than these 3 main
groups, there are others (e.g. working on specific hardware pre-built blocks
that customers can use right away, or working on combination of hardware /
software / embedded firmware to make it easier to interface between FPGAs and
modern memory microchips).

~~~
52-6F-62
Thanks! It certainly sounds challenging. Is it safe to assume these will be
listed on Intel's website?

~~~
FasterFPGAs
I'm not sure this is a good assumption.

~~~
52-6F-62
Thanks kindly.

------
stmw
Commure, Inc. | San Francisco, CA or Cambridge, MA | Rust Engineer | Fulltime
| ONSITE

We are a stealth startup working to fix the software doctors use. If you have
seen what physicians have to put up with, it's a bad version of the 90s, and
makes medical care worse and more expensive for everyone. We are a group of
curious and compassionate people who are determined to finally fix this, with
leadership from successful engineers (Stripe, Palantir, Salesforce, Google,
DataPower, etc) and prominent doctors (Johns Hopkins, UCSF, etc).

Our growing engineering team is represented by 10+ nationalities and a variety
of interesting backgrounds, with educations ranging from Ivy league schools to
boot camps and experience levels from multi-decade veterans to recent college
graduates. We're looking for people who are hard workers, team players, and
want to make a difference with their work.

Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are well funded by top-tier VCs.

Stack: includes Rust, React and Kubernetes. In addition to building our back
end in Rust, we are also solving some very interesting problems in the areas
of security, data transformation, high-speed APIs and flexible UX frameworks
for healthcare data.

Please email jobs@commure.com and mention "[hnrust]" in the subject line.

Other positions available: - Techops/Devops Engineer (Kubernetes, SRE) Senior
Front End Engineer (React Native, React) (please use [hnops] or [hnreact] in
subject line for the above)

Locations: San Francisco, Montreal or Boston; sorry, no distributed/remote
option at the moment.

~~~
elbear
Please just use Onsite for the future, to avoid showing up in search results
for the word "r*emote". Thank you!

~~~
stmw
Thank you for that comment, seems obvious in retrospect how it would break
your search - will do that in the future, makes a lot of sense.

------
fortysixpercent
Replicated | Backend Engineer - All Levels | $100k - $160k + equity | Los
Angeles onsite preferred, open to remote candidates |
[https://www.replicated.com](https://www.replicated.com)

Replicated is building modern deployment frameworks that make it simple for
SaaS vendors to deliver their applications to enterprise customers.

We are looking for hackers and engineers with a passion for crafting developer
tools and solving challenging technical problems. At Replicated you will be
working with a talented and experienced team, writing code in Go & Typescript,
and contributing to the growing Docker & Kubernetes ecosystem. We are also
currently looking to fill engineering roles working directly with customers.

If you are interested please email jeanne (at) replicated (dot) com

~~~
maxmonlt
Applied months ago, no replied at all.

------
guha
Onai | | San Jose or New York | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, ONSITE, VISA

We're tackling exciting difficult challenges and building offerings relevant
to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields. We have particular
strengths in dispersed computation, functional programming, protocol design,
and deep learning.

We're currently most interested in engineers with solid experience in Rust,
Haskell/Idris, or cryptography. We also have openings for enthusiastic
developers or researchers who might lack this precise experience but are eager
and able to learn. We welcome internship/fellowship interest from postdoctoral
scholars or senior graduate students.

We're additionally interested in chatting with people with a scientific or
engineering background who are interested in scientific and technical writing.

We do not presently have openings for anyone still working on their
undergraduate degree.

Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there's a
potential fit.

------
amoore95
Haskell Software Engineer I Arlington,VA Remote days available No Sponsorship

Apply Here:

[https://www.interos.ai/careers/#haskell-software-
engineer-i](https://www.interos.ai/careers/#haskell-software-engineer-i)

You will design, code, implement and maintain both front-end and back-end
technologies. As one of our first Full-stack Engineers, you will have room to
shape your work and have an outsized impact on our product and our culture.
You will work across our tech stack to develop our customer-facing platform,
help institute effective processes for ensuring our products have quality code
and minimal defects, collaborate with our VP of engineering, founder and our
customers on product features, and more. We're looking for engineers who
relish solving the hard-technical and analytics challenges and diving into the
subtle details that make products amazing. Being part of and leading an
innovative engineering team, you'll need solid hands-on experience in Haskell
as well as web technologies (HTML/CSS/JS, REST, JSON/XML) and databases
(Relational and NoSQL). Experience with machine learning, big data and cloud
infrastructure are a plus.

We are looking for a strong engineer with experience building applications
from the ground up. We need someone who can work independently but can
communicate clearly and knows when to ask questions and challenge assumptions.

------
mattgarnett
ConsenSys R&D | Senior Software Engineer (Rust) | Full-time | Remote

ConsenSys R&D is focused on developing open source technology for the next
generation of Ethereum.

We are looking for senior level engineers and researchers with backgrounds in
systems engineering, distributed networks (p2p), parallel computing,
WebAssembly, and cryptography. Our team is competitively compensated based on
experience.

Some of the things we are working on:

* Building a proof-of-concept client in Rust for Ethereum 2.0 which supports WebAssembly execution for multiple shards.

* Benchmarking the performance of various aspects of WebAssembly runtimes, cryptographic functions, and p2p networking.

* Developing efficient proof tooling for authenticated data structures (merkle proofs).

* Exploring BFT consensus schemes for cross shard transactions.

* Researching and developing global transaction broadcasters.

Apply here: [https://consensys.net/open-
roles/?discipline=61666](https://consensys.net/open-roles/?discipline=61666)

------
jkestner
Advanced Scanners | Principal Software Engineer | Austin, TX Advanced Scanners
is a recently funded seed-stage medical device company bringing its unique IP
to solve real problems in surgical navigation for patients undergoing open
brain surgery. We are looking for a strong software development engineer to
build the next generation of medical software. You'll lead a small software
development team, and have responsibility for the analysis, specification,
design and verification of software for medical applications in a regulated
environment using FDA-acceptable tools and methods. Apply your technical
expertise towards developing world-class algorithms and systems solutions
using software engineering tools to solve complex technical problems related
to optical imaging and surgical navigation. You'll participate in technical
reviews, select the most promising concepts, implement advances in current
state-of-the-art technology, in the areas of image processing, machine
learning, artificial intelligence, and identify opportunities for productivity
and quality improvement. You should have experience in C# or C++, and imaging
development on GPUs. Gory details about what we do at
[https://www.advancedscanners.com](https://www.advancedscanners.com). Contact
Aaron Bernstein at aaronb@advancedscanners.com

~~~
jkestner
Position is filled now, thanks.

------
IceCreamYou
Instrumental | ONSITE | Palo Alto, CA, USA; Chicago, IL, USA; Charlotte, NC,
USA; Longhua, Shenzhen, Guangdong, China

Can you imagine writing software with no debugger or logging, and you only get
to run it every few weeks? That's what building hardware is like for many
product companies. At Instrumental, we're building a manufacturing
optimization system that collects data no one else can, and uses machine
learning and visualizations to automatically identify defects and help product
companies understand their assembly processes.

With ~30 people we are a small but mighty team with a collaborative, friendly
culture. We value an inclusive environment and actively work to promote
diversity in our team.

We also value good tools. For example, I manage the web app team - our deploys
involve running a single command and take just a few minutes, so we deploy
frequently and with confidence. "Watch mode" compilation usually takes under a
second. We have "branch environments" to test any pull request in a
production-like environment with real data. And we have robust tests.

We're hiring for basically every engineering role: backend, frontend, systems,
SRE... apply online:
[https://www.instrumental.com/careers](https://www.instrumental.com/careers)

~~~
john-radio
This project sounds freaking cool; wish you were hiring Philadelphia or remote
devs.

------
kevinwuhoo
10x Genomics | Pleasanton, CA & San Francisco, CA | Software Engineers,
multiple levels

Target cancer, not ads.

If you're a software engineer looking to use your powers for good and improve
human health without compromising on cutting-edge technology, reach out and
let's chat!

10x Genomics is a fast-growing biotech company that develops software,
hardware, and chemistry that enables researchers to study disease at an
unprecedented resolution. Researchers at 93 of the top 100 global research
institutions and 13 of the top 15 global pharmaceutical companies use our
technology to make groundbreaking discoveries in diseases like cancer,
Alzheimer's, cystic fibrosis, asthma, and many more. We went public this year
as the largest healthcare IPO of 2019.

Software is an integral part of the 10x Genomics product. We develop software
to convert petabytes of raw sequencing data to biologically actionable data
that scientists can explore programmatically or visually. We develop internal
and customer-shipping systems in Go, use React/Redux, Typescript, and Electron
for easy-to-use visualization applications, and are making increasing use of
Rust to accelerate and harden our bioinformatics code.

There are open positions for front-end software engineers (remote-friendly),
full stack engineers, backend engineers, QA engineers, SREs, computational
biologists, and firmware engineers. Please contact me directly at
kevin.wu@10xgenomics.com with your resume. You can find all of our job
listings at
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/).

We're offering:

    
    
      - Competitive salary with equity
      - Work with domain experts across a variety of fields
      - Medical, dental, vision, FSA, 401k, ESPP
      - Unlimited vacation policy
      - A beautiful new HQ 10 minute walk from West Dublin/Pleasanton BART
      - A satellite office in downtown SF at Embarcadero
      - Eat Club (at HQ) 3 days a week and unlimited snacks
      - The existential satisfaction of knowing your software is being used to study and improve human health
    

We look forward to hearing from you and good luck on your search!

------
jeffreverly
Revelry | Software Engineer, Elixir/Phoenix | New Orleans,LA/REMOTE | Full-
time | No VISA

Revelry is a digital innovation studio headquartered in New Orleans. Our
clientele range from small businesses and startups to large, publicly-traded
companies.

We are seeking Software Engineers who either have experience with Elixir &
Phoenix (our primary tech stack), or are willing to learn.

Required Skills:

Experience with a server-side MVC framework (preferably Elixir/Phoenix or Ruby
on Rails) Experience in HTML, CSS and JavaScript

Nice To Have:

Any other languages, frameworks, or technologies: e.g. Python/Django, Node.js,
React, Laravel, Java, iOS, etc. Kubernetes experience, Certified Kubernetes
Admin, or Certified Kubernetes Application Developer

We live our core values every day. We communicate openly, often, and with
empathy. We trust each other to perform the tasks we've been assigned and
communicate challenges early. This allows us to clearly call out what we're
going to do and more forward fearlessly. We apply pragmatic ingenuity to build
things better. We believe in building alliance between work and life. We are
always investing in making ourselves and our company better. And we take the
time to celebrate each victory.

Questions? Please reach out to jeff@revelry.co

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/revelryco/view/P_AAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/revelryco/view/P_AAAAAAEAAAnKkRIbUUuycD)

------
more_corn
Envoy | San Francisco | Onsite full-time (see below for openings) About the
company: Envoy makes the office visitor product loved by customers and
visitors alike. We're expanding into new product areas hoping to make office
life more pleasant by automating unpleasant and laborious parts of the office
experience. Do you ever get annoyed because conference room booking is a pain?
That's the sort of thing Envoy is working to eliminate. We replace annoying
and toilsome parts of the office experience with seamless, pleasant
experiences. [https://envoy.com/jobs](https://envoy.com/jobs)

-Backend Engineer: Python, Ruby, Elixir, Heroku AWS

-Frontend Engineer: Ember,js, experience with APIs

-iOS Engineer: Swift, Objective-C, BLE and NFC, location services

-Android Engineer: Have experience publishing on Google play, Java, Koltin, Android SDK

-DevOps Engineer: Security, Terraform, AWS, Heroku, Circle CI

-Tech Lead Manager: Technical development experience, mentorship, Scrum/Agile, IoT products, Ruby

-Engineering Manager: Technical development experience, mentorship, Scrum/Agile, IoT products, Ruby

We have some ambitious hiring goals in the coming months so we've doubled down
on creating an expedited and pleasant interview experience.

email: hn-expedited@envoy.com

------
whafro
PathAI | Boston, MA or Austin, TX | [https://pathai.com](https://pathai.com) |
Onsite / Remote (US)

PathAI is looking for full-stack engineers and engineering managers to work
toward detecting diseases like cancer faster and more accurately while paving
the way toward personalized medicine.

We're working with a modern stack using Python/Django/Flask/DRF, alongside a
Vue-powered front-end. Services are containerized, and we do our best to have
a great engineering environment alongside our regulatory and compliance
efforts. We're a technology company working within healthcare, not a
healthcare company trying to leverage technology. I wrote about what this
means to us:
[https://twitter.com/mjacksonw/status/1090693541565734914](https://twitter.com/mjacksonw/status/1090693541565734914)

We're growing quickly, and we hope developers at any point in their career who
have great software engineering chops and potential can find a great home here
as well. You'll just want to make sure you have solid skills in python/django
(on the back-end), vue/react (on front), or similar to be a decent fit.

Work alongside a diverse set of expert technologists, computational
biologists, and computer vision scientists – if you're intellectually curious,
it's an amazing environment to be in. We're well-funded with strong revenue,
growth, and – most importantly – impact.

Check out our open positions at
[https://www.pathai.com/careers/](https://www.pathai.com/careers/).

------
mebassett
Proda Ltd | Full stack engineers, Haskell, Elm | London | Full-time | ONSITE

Proda is an investor backed startup for the commercial real estate industry.
You know how most of the work in data science is cleaning up data? We automate
data cleaning for a particular problem domain within the industry. We
primarily use Haskell and Elm (with some python and javascript floating
around), AWS for CI/CD and production, and PostgreSQL. We're based in London
and hiring onsite.

* Collaborative, engineering led culture where learning is actively encouraged.

* We [try to do!] regular tech talks, sometimes with outside speakers, and encourage conference trips.

* Based in London, near the South Bank.

* We're clear and upfront with our interview process. Contact me about the role and I'll let you know immediately.

* full zero-excess private health insurance with optician and dental cash back.

* Flexible on hours and work-from-home as well

* We cannot sponsor UK visas.

Interested? Contact info in my profile or visit our website at
[https://www.proda.ai/join-us](https://www.proda.ai/join-us) or
[https://angel.co/company/proda/jobs](https://angel.co/company/proda/jobs)

------
ivanzhao
Notion | Programmer, Sales, Marketing, Support | SF |
[https://www.notion.com](https://www.notion.com) | Full-time Onsite

== Intro ====================================

Hey there, Notion founder here. At Notion, our goal to create the general
purpose work tool for a post-file, post-MS Office world. My cofounder and I
often joke that this was like the "hot startup topic" of the 90s.
Unfortunately, tools for knowledge workers haven't advanced much since then.
The state of art is either Google Docs/Quip/Dropbox Paper (multiplayer
WordPerfect), or rigid SAAS apps (forms + a table+ some buttons).

This is our product: [https://notion.com](https://notion.com)

We made a graphic novel about why we exist:
[https://notion.com/about](https://notion.com/about)

We are looking for people with the following roles:
[https://www.notion.com/jobs](https://www.notion.com/jobs)

Read more reviews on WSJ and Product Hunt. (Notion was one of the fastest
voted of all time): [https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-only-app-you-need-for-
work-...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-only-app-you-need-for-work-..).
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-2-0](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-2-0)

We are a couple dozen artsy nerds in SF. The business is profitable and
growing very fast. We have a beautiful artist loft in the SF Mission district,
with the best investors out there (notion.com/about). You need to be able to
build things and think conceptually.

== Apply =======================================

Please email join-us@makenotion.com and see details here:
[https://www.notion.com/jobs](https://www.notion.com/jobs)

~~~
kevindkeogh
Appears that something is going on with your SSL cert. Firefox is preventing
me from opening the page with a SSL_ERROR_BAD_CERT_DOMAIN error.

~~~
city41
Safari on iOS is unhappy with the cert as well.

~~~
thedufer
They appear to be serving a cert for shortener.secureserver.net which seems
kinda sketchy.

------
muinc
M.U. | Software Engineering positions | Rust/Python, Front End, Lead | Austin,
TX (ONSITE)

We are a small independent (client-founded + profitable) boutique SaaS
company. Our end goal is to enable the green transition by providing the best
analytical platform to energy market participants.

We do that by mixing large amounts of Data with Math/HPC/Modeling/ML and
awesome Visualizations. We are just getting started and have A LOT to build.

We are actively looking for generalist software engineers (backend, frontend,
leads) to join our team, and build + take charge of the future of M.U’s
platform.

Why join us? You will be working 1) with smart and friendly colleagues, 2) on
interesting technical problems and 3) actually make a difference.

Our stack:

\- Backend: Rust, (Typed)Python, Kafka, GKE/Kubernetes.

\- Collaboration: ClubHouse.io, "Humans talking and a whiteboard", Slack.

See the below details for each position:

\- Software Engineer, Rust/Python:
[https://pastebin.com/raw/6JA9b6fP](https://pastebin.com/raw/6JA9b6fP)

\- Lead Software Engineer:
[https://pastebin.com/raw/SJeHiSad](https://pastebin.com/raw/SJeHiSad)

\- Front End Engineer:
[https://pastebin.com/raw/fr4xYkBL](https://pastebin.com/raw/fr4xYkBL)

We are located in Downtown Austin, TX. Let's talk! Email us at hello@m-u-
inc.com with the position position in the title.

------
dbRM
OpSourced | DevOps Engineer | Full-Time | REMOTE (US Only) | Hiring Junior to
Senior Levels

[https://opsourced.com](https://opsourced.com)

OpSourced is a team of DevOps Experts providing DevOps-as-a-Service, Lift &
Shift Operations, and project based consulting services for companies around
the globe. We give our customers the ability to reach out to us like they
would an internal DevOps team.

You'll work with all the major cloud providers and on-prem solutions, while
managing fleets of instances and containers, along with their automation,
orchestration, monitoring, and alert response. If you've ever wanted to work
at a scale that few companies do, you'll find the right challenge here with
us!

Minimum Qualifications :

* Proficient in Ruby, Python, Elixir, Java, or Javascript

* Experience with config management or automation frameworks. (i.e. Ansible / Terraform / Puppet / CloudFormation)

* Experience maintaining production infrastructure in a Linux Environment.

* Strong DevOps experience and Customer Service mindset.

* Self Motivated and Diligent.

* Ability to participate in on-call/pager rotation.

* U.S. Residents Only.

Interested? Tell us what you can bring to the team by emailing
hiring@opsourced.com !

------
vj44
OnSpecta | Redwood City, CA & Warsaw, Poland | Performance Engineer (HPC) |
Visa

OnSpecta is an early-stage startup founded by successful serial entrepreneurs
and deep learning experts, and was born out of MIT’s neuroscience lab. We
offer a Deep Learning Server (DLS) which increases the performance of deep
learning computations on Intel and ARM CPUs, GPUs and ASICs etc. We're a small
team (~12), so you'll have a huge opportunity to make a difference.

We are looking for talented software performance performance engineers to work
directly with our technical founders. If you have experience in C++ and are
interested in working on cutting-edge AI/ML infrastructure tech, please reach
out to us. See more at
[http://onspecta.com/careers.html](http://onspecta.com/careers.html)

Please reach out to hiring@onspecta.com and include "HN: " in the subject.
(Note: while we're open to remote work, you must be in California's or
Central/Easter Europe's timezones. Local candidates are preferred).

~~~
richk449
Website says Palo Alto, post says Redwood City. Why?

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc.

We’re perfectionists. Idealists. Inventors. Forever tinkering with products
and processes, always on the lookout for better. Whether you work at one of
our global offices, offsite, or even at home, a job at Apple will be
demanding. But it also rewards bright, original thinking and hard work. And
none of us here would have it any other way.

Where do you see yourself at Apple?

\-- Siri — Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and
project managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week. Note that in addition to Cupertino, we are hiring in many
locations such as Seattle, Pittsburgh, Beijing, Cambridge MA and Cambridge UK
too.

If you’re passionate about Music, Productivity, or one of a variety of our
open positions, you’ll be right at home.

Apply online or send a resume to megan.mcdevitt@apple.com

\-- SEAR -- Security Engineering & Architecture is looking for engineers who
can help make sense of complex hardware and software systems, distilling
essential qualities, threat models, and vulnerabilities from volumes of
structured data. We are looking for backend engineers able to build scalable
services — ingesting, storing and querying complex graph-relational data from
diverse sources. We also have a role for web frontend development, requiring
skills in designing usable, focused, data-driven interfaces, and automation
engineers with experience with integrating software and/or testing at scale.
Requiring no specialized security skills (though such skills are valued),
these roles are a unique opportunity to be part of the team that architects
and delivers groundbreaking security to more than a billion devices.

Apply online
([https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113644011&openJobId=113...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113644011&openJobId=113644011#&ss=%22SEAR%20-%22&t=0&so=&pN=0))
or send a resume to lucia_ballard@apple.com

------
patrickm1
ProxyCrawl startup | Frontend, Node, Ruby, Cloud-Computing, Support | 100%
remote | Full-time only | Competitive salaries depending on role and
experience

At ProxyCrawl we care about data, all our team loves the freedom that the
internet gives to access anything at any time and that's what we want to share
and provide to the world. Internet should be open and accessible for everyone.

Current job positions:

\- Remote Frontend + Design

\- Remote Frontend + Node (fullstack)

\- Backend Ruby

\- Remote product owner

Check full list here: [https://proxycrawl.com/about-
us#jobs](https://proxycrawl.com/about-us#jobs)

All our team is remote and from different countries and timezones.

Please email your resume to us at jobs [at] proxycrawl.com

------
ksun
Dex (YC S19) | Founding Engineer | Full Time | San Francisco + Remote |
$80,000 - $120,000 + 1-6%

Dex ([https://getdex.com/](https://getdex.com/)) is a personal CRM that helps
anyone build stronger relationships. Thousands of users use the Dex dashboard
and Chrome Extension to remember where they left off and set reminders to
reach out.

We’re looking for a founding engineer with experience building and shipping
product. There is a tremendous amount of ownership and autonomy you’d take on
-- and you’d be able to ideate and build features from start to finish.

Tech stack: Vue.js, React Native, Expo, Firebase, Cloud Functions (Javascript,
Node, Python)

Job posting: [https://angel.co/company/dex-8/jobs/635625-founding-
engineer](https://angel.co/company/dex-8/jobs/635625-founding-engineer)

Feel free to reach out directly to kevin (at) getdex.com or apply through
AngelList.

~~~
yc_user_2019
Do you hire only from the US?

------
gneray
oso | Software Engineer | New York City (NYC) - Onsite |
[https://www.osohq.com/](https://www.osohq.com/)

oso (backed by Sequoia) makes backend infrastructure security not terrible for
developers and ops. We provide a normalized and consistent interface to core
security controls, like authentication and encryption, and we do so in a way
that’s invisible to developers and simple for ops. We are hiring small number
of sharp engineers who want to get involved on the ground floor and who have
some combination of experience in and appetite for taking on these kinds of
problems:

1\. Building an elegant experience for a highly technical end-user, e.g.,
making it easy and intuitive for an ops engineer to get up and running in <5
mins 2\. Low-level distributed systems, e.g., building lightweight proxies
that manage requests asynchronously and deal with things like caching and
network failures 3\. Running an on-path production service, e.g., building a
scalable and resilient service layer across multiple regions and cloud
providers

We are building the product in Rust, which we think is both a good design
choice for our use case and a fun choice for the team. By virtue of our stage,
the engineers who join now will not only have a disproportionately large
impact on the product, but also on the culture and future of the company.
Given the importance of these team members and magnitude of their
contribution, they will get a meaningful equity position.

Founding team: Graham Neray (early employee and Chief of Staff at MongoDB) and
Sam Scott (PhD in Cryptography).

To apply, please email graham [at] osohq [dot] com

------
lieut_data
Mattermost | Full-stack, Frontend, Backend, Mobile, Database, Performance,
DevOps, SRE | Remote First |
[https://mattermost.com/](https://mattermost.com/)

Mattermost is a self-hosted, open-source alternative to Slack. Come help us
build the future of communication and take back control of your own data.

Tech Stack:

* Go/JavaScript/Typescript/React (monolithic, stateless, high-availability server binary)

* React Native (iOS & Android mobile applications)

* Kubernetes/Jenkins/CircleCI/GitHub (dev-ops)

Check out our job opportunities at
[https://jobs.lever.co/mattermost](https://jobs.lever.co/mattermost) and join
our community Mattermost instance at
[https://community.mattermost.com/](https://community.mattermost.com/) to
learn more!

------
nicksnyder
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Software
Engineer | REMOTE FIRST and San Francisco, CA

Sourcegraph's mission is to enable every software developer to create products
using the best technology. Read our master plan to learn more about what we're
building, and why it matters:
[https://sourcegraph.com/plan](https://sourcegraph.com/plan)

With Sourcegraph, you can instantly search across all of your company's
private code using powerful regular expressions, and with our browser
extension you can go-to-definition and find-references while you are reviewing
code on GitHub and other code hosts. Most of the developers at Uber, Lyft, and
Yelp (and more) use Sourcegraph every day.

We have product-market fit, strong revenue growth, and are growing our remote-
first team to keep up with demand. If you are passionate about making the
world better through software, come join us!

Sourcegraph is an equal opportunity workplace; we embrace diversity and
welcome people from all backgrounds and communities.

Technologies that we use: Go, TypeScript, React, RxJS, GraphQL, Docker +
Kubernetes

We’re hiring for the following roles: Software Engineer, Account Executive, UX
Designer.

Apply here:
[https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/](https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/)

------
usdsgov
United States Digital Service | Senior Product Managers, Senior Designers,
Senior Software Engineers, Senior Site Reliability Engineers, and more! |
Washington, DC | ONSITE [https://www.usds.gov/](https://www.usds.gov/)

We're looking for the most tenacious designers, software engineers, product
managers, and more, who are committed to untangling, rewiring, and redesigning
critical government services. You'll join a team of the most talented
technologists from across the private sector and government. No government
experience or resume required! We work on some of the biggest issues affecting
the American people there are: immigration, veterans, students, health care,
and more. Come join us in shifting government tech in the right direction!

See one of our Reports to Congress for examples of what you could be working
on:

[https://www.usds.gov/report-to-
congress/2017/07/](https://www.usds.gov/report-to-congress/2017/07/)

In plain language: We are looking for empathetic and mission focused
engineers, designers, product managers, government procurement specialists,
bureaucracy hackers, and more with 3+ years of experience in the tech industry
to work on sometimes ambiguous-- sometimes huge-- but always impactful work
for the American people.

Apply here:

[https://www.usds.gov/apply](https://www.usds.gov/apply)

~~~
Matt_Cutts
If anyone has any questions, please let us know. We've been working with
partners in the federal government on impactful things.

~~~
itronitron
just wanted to add a data point that USDS is limiting its talent pool by only
considering DC onsite

~~~
jdhn
I'm betting that they're aware of this, but are restrained by some arcane
federal employment rule that says that butts have to be in seats within the DC
area.

------
clavoie
RenoRun | Software Engineer | Montreal, ONSITE ONLY | Full time

RenoRun is one of North America's fastest growing venture backed startups,
modernizing the way remodelling and construction professionals run their
businesses. We are growing rapidly in Toronto and Montreal, Austin, TX, and
our US expansion is underway.

We are looking for talented individuals to join our growing development team
in Montreal -- you'll join a diverse team of individual contributors and
teammates and help build profoundly transformative products for the
construction industry; from just in time delivery of construction materials to
online commerce tools, all the way to planning and realtime scheduling
applications.

We're currently hiring for three teams: a web development team building our
online presence and shopping experience in TypeScript, NodeJS and React; a
mobile team building cross-platform applications in Dart and Flutter; and a
backend team building the intelligence platform and support APIs in Java (and
possibly, soon, Clojure!). Other technologies and providers you'll interact
with include AWS, MySQL, Ansible, Prometheus and tons of online APIs.

You can find out more about us at
[https://www.renorun.ca/](https://www.renorun.ca/) \-- we are committed to a
diverse and inclusive team and want to hear from YOU.

~~~
n_sanity
I've got experience with JS, TS and React, and am looking for something in
MTL. Are you guys hiring any new grads?

------
skrebbel
TalkJS ([https://talkjs.com](https://talkjs.com)) | Eindhoven (the
Netherlands) or REMOTE (Europe)

TalkJS lets developers build the perfect custom chat feature in hours instead
of months. We're product driven and we power communication inside online
marketplaces, community sites, trading platforms and so on. We care
tremendously about quality: We're out to build the tool that _every developer
worldwide_ will choose to build chat/messaging features.

Currently in the market for:

    
    
        * Android Developer
        * iOS Developer
        * Full-Stack Web Developer
        * Backend Developer (Elixir)
        * Online marketer + technical writer
    

Our stack is mainly React, TypeScript, Elixir, Swift, Kotlin and PostgreSQL.

TalkJS touches millions of people and is growing quickly. We're in it for the
long run: we combine a hungry ambition for growth with a healthy and flexible
work/life balance. We expect a lot from each other and give a lot of support
and freedom in return. Sound good?

More info on all five positions, + how to apply:
[https://talkjs.com/jobs/](https://talkjs.com/jobs/)

\---

All jobs are remote (Europe) or on-site in Eindhoven, NL. No recruiters or
agencies, please.

------
rgoldfinger
Quizlet | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA / Denver, CO | Full Time |
ONSITE

I'm a software engineer on the Web Developer Experience team at Quizlet. We're
looking for senior engineers to help us improve the technical underpinnings
and developer experience of our web app and backend services, used by tens of
millions of learners every day.

If you can't stop thinking about the best design patterns and developer
experience, and want to have a big impact on the technical direction of a
high-growth and successful company, then please reach out. You'll be given the
space to do the job right.

Quizlet ([https://quizlet.com/](https://quizlet.com/)) is building an online
education business with over 50 million monthly active users. In addition to
roles on my team, we're hiring for a variety of product and infrastructure
positions.
[https://quizlet.com/careers#positions](https://quizlet.com/careers#positions)

Please reach out to me if you want to learn more about the Web Developer
Experience team at roger.goldfinger at quizlet dot com.

Tech Stack: Kubernetes, React, Typescript, HHVM, Kotlin, MySQL, CircleCI,
Google Cloud

------
alexandros
Balena | REMOTE | Product Engineer

Balena is laser focused on a single goal: to enable mainstream developers to
succeed on the new frontier of Edge/IoT computing in building fleets of
devices that work as reliably as servers in a datacenter. In the process of
creating this bridge, we've had to build many and varying tools and services,
from cloud services (balenaCloud) to desktop utilities (balenaEtcher), to
operating systems (balenaOS), single-board computers (balenaFin), and much
much more.

The role of product engineer at Balena is for a truly full stack engineer,
ranging from talking to users to solving architectural riddles to learning new
technologies as needed. Product engineers are empowered to take on a user
problem and chase down its solution to any part of the stack, working alone or
coordinating other engineers in service of improving users' lives, without
regard for internal silos or barriers.

The ideal product engineer has a wide variety of background experience and
isn't afraid to learn to use more technologies when needed, but also is
comfortable deferring to experts within the team when their particular skills
are required.

If you think this role is for you, please let us know of a problem you see in
one or more of our products, and how you would improve it. All who submit a
non-trivial answer to this challenge are guaranteed to have an interview with
a member of our leadership team.

Drop us a line at producteng@balena.io with a CV and your answer to the
question, as well as any other relevant info that makes you particularly
suitable for the role. We appreciate non-standard backgrounds and encourage
you to focus your material on the substance and not on formalities. We look
forward to speaking with you!

~~~
FeistySkink
Do you have a more formal job description?

------
PascalW
Kabisa | Software crafts(wo)man | Weert / Eindhoven / Amsterdam, Netherlands |
ONSITE

Kabisa is a software agency based in the Netherlands. We're 13 years in
business and have a team of 50 people.

We have in-depth knowledge and experience in the design and implementation of
complex integration concepts and utilize the best techniques and
methodologies. We focus on full stack solutions and are specialized in Ruby on
Rails, Python, Java and Elixir on the server and JavaScript on the client
side.

We highly value our three core values: craftsmanship, customer focus and
collaboration. These values are reflected in the culture of our company in the
way we treat our customers and employees. We strive for an ideal mix between
professionalism, ambition and fun.

We are currently looking for:

    
    
      * Java developer
      * Python developer
      * Ruby on Rails developer
      * Front-end developer (React)
      * Elixir / Phoenix developer
      * DevOps engineer
    

Apply at [https://www.kabisa.nl/vacatures/software-engineer-
english/](https://www.kabisa.nl/vacatures/software-engineer-english/).

------
ellisd
Nuna ([https://www.nuna.com](https://www.nuna.com)) | San Francisco / DC |
Full-time | ONSITE | Visa Transfer We build data and analytics solutions that
will help shift the US healthcare system to one based on value and quality.
Our technical challenges are complex and compelling, and the work we do has
the potential to impact millions of lives. We partner with healthcare plans,
providers, and the government.

Data can be a powerful driver of change—but only when it’s acted upon with
empathy. Our technology, data, and analytics solutions help healthcare payers,
and providers get the answers they need to make quality care more affordable
for millions of people.

Open positions include:

* Product Security Engineer (SF)

* Infrastructure Engineer (SF or DC)

* Software Engineer - Web Engineering (SF)

* Software Engineer - Data Infrastructure (SF)

* Senior Product Manager, Enterprise (SF)

Jobs Board: [https://bit.ly/nuna-jobs](https://bit.ly/nuna-jobs)

Backend Tech Stack: AWS/GCP, Java, Spark, Scala, R, Python, Bash, Go

Web Tech Stack: Python backend (Django), React, Typescript

Compensation: market salary & equity. We are well funded.

Questions? Contact via email: recruiting+hn@( our domain )

------
cdavid
Senior Machine Learning Engineers, Mercari | Tokyo, Japan, VISA | onsite |
[https://mercari.com](https://mercari.com)

Responsibilities

As a Machine Learning Engineer at Mercari, you are going apply your machine
learning skills to develop Mercari Consumer-2-Consumer, so-called C2C,
marketplace. We are actively utilizing advanced machine learning technologies
in order to provide a more convenient and fun marketplace. Machine Learning
Software Engineer is responsible for analyzing C2C purchasing data in order to
improve customer experience in using Mercari marketplace in a secure manner.

Core stack:

    
    
      - GCP
      - k8s, Istio
      - Tensorflow, scikit learn
      - python, golang
    

Japanese a plus, but not required. It is the perfect opportunity if you are
coming from a more traditional SWE background but are interested in ML/AI.

[https://apply.workable.com/mercari/j/1BA0B3510B/](https://apply.workable.com/mercari/j/1BA0B3510B/)

Feel free to ask me questions about the position, working in Japan, etc.
cournape@mercari.com (I am an EM in the AI team)

------
codecurve
Kumu | Remote | [https://kumu.io](https://kumu.io)

Kumu is a web-based data viz platform that helps people understand complex
relationships, mostly through network, systems, and stakeholder maps. We’ve
spent years refining Kumu’s visualization platform, and we’re embarking on our
next phase: developing a suite of specialized tools for tackling tough
problems (such as building stronger communities through Weavr, building better
teams through Compass, and collecting better data through Undercurrent and
System Effects).

Full-time position (remote)

Salary $60-80k

Equity 1-2%

Small, bootstrapped, and profitable team with recurring revenue over $300k /
year

Flexible hours with a fun mission-driven team

Modern stack: react, typescript, ruby/rails, aws/cloudformation, postgres,
bonus points for experience with: ui/ux design, react-native, webgl,
apollo/graphql, koa, webpack, babel

On a day-to-day basis you’ll primarily be working with Ryan (@rymohr) and will
be involved throughout the entire development process: from the initial
brainstorm to flush out the basic architecture all the way to the final stages
of testing and release. We like to move fast and ship often, and we try to
break work into weekly deliverables to keep everyone’s expectations and
progress in check. We do a quick hangout at the beginning of each week to
revisit everyone’s immediate priorities.

Once a year the whole team gets together for an adventure, with past retreats
including snowboarding in Oregon, surfing in Hawaii and rock climbing in
Colorado.

If you're interested, please send an email to careers@kumu.io with answers to
the following prompts:

1\. Tell us a little about yourself. Who are you? Where do you come from? What
skills have you mastered?

2\. Tell us about a project you’ve worked on that you’re proud of

3\. Include links where we could learn more about you professionally and
personally (website/github/twitter/medium/instagram/etc)

4\. Include a recent photo of you doing something that you love Thanks!

------
Originator
Originate | LA or NYC | ONSITE | 25% Travel | $120,000 - $175,000/YR + Equity

Originate is a concept-to-launch product studio. At Originate, we help our
partners go from zero to one rapidly and reliably by combining world-class
engineering and design to deliver high-quality products that create real
value, real fast.

Check out our GitHub:
[https://github.com/Originate](https://github.com/Originate)

Director of Engineering, NYC
([https://grnh.se/7ae0fc9a1](https://grnh.se/7ae0fc9a1))

Engineering Manager, NYC
([https://grnh.se/0ce60d641](https://grnh.se/0ce60d641))

Senior Android Engineer, NYC
([https://grnh.se/fd359c171](https://grnh.se/fd359c171))

Senior Android Engineer, LA
([https://grnh.se/c9a870901](https://grnh.se/c9a870901))

Senior DevOps Engineer, NYC
([https://grnh.se/86c144621](https://grnh.se/86c144621))

Senior iOS Engineer, NYC
([https://grnh.se/61e418fa1](https://grnh.se/61e418fa1))

Senior iOS Engineer, LA
([https://grnh.se/2bad89ec1](https://grnh.se/2bad89ec1))

Senior Product Manager, LA
([https://grnh.se/045fe70c1](https://grnh.se/045fe70c1))

More jobs here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/originate](https://boards.greenhouse.io/originate)

------
bquobyte
[https://QUOBYTE.com](https://QUOBYTE.com) | Santa Clara, CA and Berlin,
Germany | Full-time | Onsite

 _Quobyte_ is developing a software storage system for file, block and object,
built around a parallel file system core. Customers use our _Data Center File
System_ for HPC clusters in industry and academia, container and OpenStack
infrastructures, postproduction, origin and CGI clusters, and as a scalable
backend for SaaS products.

The _Quobyte Data Center File System_ is a full-stack storage system, which
means that engineering work covers everything from kernel development over
database design to distributed systems engineering. In short: lots of
challenging and fun problems!

Engineering:

* Senior Software Engineer - Berlin, Germany

* Junior Software Engineer - Berlin, Germany

* Test Engineer - Berlin, Germany

* Support Engineer - Berlin, Germany and US

For detailed job descriptions please visit
[https://www.quobyte.com/careers](https://www.quobyte.com/careers).

We are looking forward to receiving your CV via work@quobyte.com.

------
tbabej
ProteinQure - [https://proteinqure.com/](https://proteinqure.com/) |
Computational drug design | Various engineering roles | Toronto (onsite)

At ProteinQure, we are building a computational platform for the design of
protein therapeutics. Our mission is to help to create a world where drugs are
engineered, not just discovered. We work on treatments for cancer, diabetes,
among others, and partner with industry leaders in drug discovery to generate
novel therapeutics outside of the conventional chemical space.

Our technology combines computational biophysical models with statistical and
machine learning approaches to enable us to search across vast spaces of
protein therapeutics. We build and deploy these computational modules using a
scalable cloud computing infrastructure and complement their predictions with
results from wet lab experiments. We utilize advanced computing architectures
based on high-performance GPUs, TPUs and investigate novel methodologies in
biophysical modelling.

We are a seed-stage company and have just recently raised our $4M USD seed
round by some of the top Silicon Valley and Canadian investors. We are rapidly
expanding our 9-person multidisciplinary team and hiring across a range of
engineering roles: Backend, Infrastructure / DevOps, ML scientists,
statisticians and computational biologists.

This an opportunity to be an early technical employee at a deep tech company
and grow into leadership roles as we scale. Biology background is not needed
for the engineering roles.

For more details about the roles and the company, check out our job
descriptions:
[https://jobs.lever.co/proteinqure](https://jobs.lever.co/proteinqure)

I am one of the founders, feel free to reach out to me directly:
tomas@proteinqure.com

------
elliotec
Dutchie | Frontend & backend engineers, various business and product roles |
REMOTE USA or Bend, OR

Dutchie is the cannabis industry’s leading and fastest-growing e-commerce
provider, powering online ordering for the top dispensaries throughout the
United States. We are a product-focused company that has created a best-in-
class experience for cannabis dispensaries and shoppers. Since our inception
in 2017, we have experienced significant growth. We are backed by Gron
Ventures, Snoop Dogg’s Casa Verde Capital, one of the leading cannabis-focused
VC’s, members of the founding team at DoorDash, Kevin Durant’s Thirty Five
Ventures, and other notable angel investors.

We are hiring engineers of all levels with experience in the Ruby and
JavaScript ecosystems. We use technologies including Rails, GraphQL (with
Apollo), and React.

Check out our careers page here:
[https://dutchie.com/careers](https://dutchie.com/careers) or email me at the
address in my bio.

------
jchallis
LUCENCE DIAGNOSTICS | BIOINFORMATICIAN | ONSITE, SAN FRANCISCO + SINGAPORE |
www.lucencedx.com We are an international genomic medicine company
personalizing cancer care through novel tests for cancer detection and
treatment.

We are growing fast, the problems we want to solve with genomic intelligence
are huge and we are looking for a talented, dynamic individual who is keen to
fight cancer with us as a Bioinformatician.

If you are proficient in programming (Python, R, Unix shell scripts), have a
good understanding of biology, algorithms and statistics, are interested in
solving problems, have a strong and collaborative work ethic and you think you
will enjoy a fast-paced and dynamic work environment, write in to us at
hr@lucencedx.com!

Please share your CV and tell us in 100 words or less, why you think you will
be a good fit for Lucence.

Other job openings |
[https://www.lucencedx.com/careers/](https://www.lucencedx.com/careers/)

------
jonahbailey
Atomic Object | Software Consultancy | Ann Arbor, MI | Onsite/Fulltime

[https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-
developer-j...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-developer-
job)

\--- Work with smart, passionate people. Make cool stuff. Learn every day. ---

Atomic is growing a diverse and inclusive team of curious, creative people who
love creating great software for our clients.

THE POSITION Atomic Object is a consultancy that creates custom software
products. We work across web, mobile, desktop, and embedded product
development—helping our clients innovate and grow by doing what they do
better.

Atomic makers work on self-managed teams of 2-10 designers, developers, and
testers—collaborating to create products for our clients, from the idea phase
through launch and beyond.

WHY ATOMIC? Atomic is a great place to do awesome work. As an Atom, you'll:
Join a tight-knit group of makers working in an atmosphere of friendship,
exploration, and respect.

Work on a variety of projects and help make pipelines safer, cities greener,
healthcare smarter, and old products new again. Be part of a transparent,
employee-owned company that's active in making the software community
stronger, smarter, and more diverse.

Receive great benefits, including support for professional development,
schedule flexibility, employee ownership, 401(k) contributions, and generous
vacation time.

INTERESTED? If you'd like to find out more about Atomic or this position,
don't hesitate to check out our current open position: Senior Software
Developer & Consultant: [https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-
developer-j...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-developer-
job)

------
ShaneCurran
evervault ([https://evervault.com/](https://evervault.com/)) | Product
Engineer | Dublin, Ireland | ONSITE | €60k - €80k + meaningful equity stake

Passionate about data privacy?

Backed by Sequoia, Kleiner Perkins, SV Angel and other leading investors, at
evervault we're building the internet infrastructure for data privacy. Privacy
is no longer something that compliance teams look after alone — it's becoming
a core component of your product. We're building simple developer tools that
allow privacy to be integrated in the development stack from day one.

This is a unique opportunity to get in on the ground floor of a world-class
team, helping to fundamentally re-architect how companies handle personal
data.

You'll be responsible for building out our core tech infrastructure over the
coming months and for driving the design and build processes of our platform
and company.

Even if there isn't a role that seems like a good fit, we're always interested
in speaking to interesting people. If you, or anyone you know, would be
interested then please don't hesitate to get in touch.

[https://angel.co/company/evervault/jobs](https://angel.co/company/evervault/jobs)

You can reach me directly at shane@evervault.com

~~~
lapnitnelav
Hey Shane, great to see Dublin in this thread, especially in such a critical
segment of the industry.

------
stock4hire
Nines AI | Senior Machine Learning Engineer | Palo Alto, CA | ONSITE Nines is
a dynamic team applying world-class ML and AI expertise to the field of
medicine. With the support of iconic VCs Accel Partners and 8VC and
partnerships with several of the top health systems in the entire US, we are
bringing the power of modern AI to clinical settings with industry-leading
results.

As a Senior Machine Learning Engineer working on the Machine Learning Models
team you will create artificial intelligence that analyses medical data and
reports diagnostic information.

You will write models that train on one of the largest corpuses of medical
images in the world.

You bring a history of strong results applying machine learning.

[https://grnh.se/8c405fd72](https://grnh.se/8c405fd72)

------
scgedata
Sequoia Capital Global Equities | Data Engineer | Menlo Park, CA | Full time |
Remote or On-Site

We're an investment fund affiliated with Sequoia Capital that invests
primarily in the publicly traded equity securities of companies in the
technology, media, and telecommunications ("TMT") sectors. We have 15
employees and we're looking for a data engineer to join our data science team
of two.

 _Responsibilities will include_ :

\- Assist in the maintenance of existing data infrastructure

\- Contribute to the development of new projects where data collection may be
required

\- Work with two data scientists to learn how to extract data and signals from
large data sets

\- Identify high potential new data sources and develop creative solutions to
add value to the fund's investment research process

 _Qualifications_

Three or more years of development or DevOps experience. Our ideal candidate
would possess:

\- Strong programming skills in Python, with experience in Django, Scrapy or
Celery frameworks a plus

\- Strong experience with Amazon Web Services, both in managing servers and
processing large data sets

\- Detailed understanding of and experience working with relational databases,
especially PostgreSQL

\- Strong communication skills and ability to work as part of a team and to
work independently

\- Machine learning experience preferred but not required. Strong analytical
skill set with experience working with large, structured or unstructured, data
sets

\- Technical degree from a leading university in a quantitative field such as
Computer Science, Math, Statistics, Physics or Engineering

\- Interest in learning about technology investing and building skills in the
nascent data science industry for hedge funds

\- Financial services experience a plus, but not required

Please email us your resume at _scgedatajobs@sequoiacap.com_

------
statictype
Eutech Cybernetic | Full Stack Developer | Full Time | Colombo, Sri Lanka
ONSITE - [https://www.iviva.com](https://www.iviva.com)

What we're building:

* A SAAS platform and product suite for managing Smart Cities and Smart Workplaces

* A cloud-based real-time integration platform for the Internet Of Things.

Our software typically integrates with real-time subsystems in buildings
(think lighting systems, security systems, CCTVs, access card systems, energy
meters, sensors, fire alarms, AHUs, HVACs etc...) and lets your monitor and
control your smart environment.

We've been doing the Internet Of Things before it was a buzzword.

We need a full-stack developer. We write code in C#, F#, Python, Javascript,
Typescript and some smatterings of Go.

We have interesting problems to solve. Mail me at <haran at ecyber.com>

------
gammarator
University of Washington / LSST | C++/Python Developer | Seattle, WA | Onsite
| Full-Time | no visa

The Large Synoptic Survey Telescope will carry out the largest astronomical
survey ever undertaken beginning in 2022:
[https://www.lsst.org/](https://www.lsst.org/)

In this role you will develop high-performance image processing and catalog
manipulation libraries and help build scalable architecture to coordinate the
operation of LSST's data processing system.

Apply at
[https://uwhires.admin.washington.edu/ENG/candidates/default....](https://uwhires.admin.washington.edu/ENG/candidates/default.cfm?szCategory=jobprofile&jobhistory=1&szOrderID=173145)

------
ajschumacher
General Dynamics Mission Systems / Deep Learning Analytics Center of
Excellence | Data Scientist / Software Engineer | DC area / REMOTE

Machine learning / deep learning research and implementation

Not every requirement in the req is really real; we're looking for both less
and more experienced folks.

[http://bit.ly/dlajob](http://bit.ly/dlajob)

~~~
proverbialbunny
Is a security clearance required?

------
jkarraker
Alto | San Francisco, CA | Perm, Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://alto.com](https://alto.com)

Our mission at Alto is to fulfill medicine’s true purpose—to improve quality
of life—for everyone who needs it. We build technology and use empathy to
advance the pharmacy into the modern era and make high-quality healthcare
accessible to all. We've raised $100M+ and are rapidly scaling the team in
2019 (17 engineers, doubling team in next 6 months).

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/alto](https://www.keyvalues.com/alto)

Here are our open roles:

* Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/e6c446df1](https://grnh.se/e6c446df1)

* Data Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1744718?gh_jid=174471...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1744718?gh_jid=1744718&gh_src=e6c446df1)

* Engineering Manager: [https://grnh.se/90216bc61](https://grnh.se/90216bc61)

* Lead Product Designer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1581210?gh_jid=158121...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1581210?gh_jid=1581210&gh_src=e6c446df1)

* Product Analyst: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1744711?gh_jid=174471...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1744711?gh_jid=1744711&gh_src=e6c446df1)

* Product Designer: [https://grnh.se/61e375121](https://grnh.se/61e375121)

* Product Manager: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/744789?gh_jid=744789&...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/744789?gh_jid=744789&gh_src=e6c446df1)

Tech Stack: React Native, React, Ruby on Rails, Go

------
chadwittman
Persona | Designer | Remote | Full-time | $70k-$110k

About Persona

As a new parent, you realize with clarity that time is fleeting. When your
parent is diagnosed with Parkinson's, you realize with clarity that life is
short. You realize that your most important memories are just sitting in your
fallible mind. Our memories are one of our most important possessions, yet we
don't use a dedicated tool to help us relive our family's love.

In the future, you'll have your precious memories at your fingertips. Whenever
you need them, wherever you are, stored securely forever. We'll share these
memories with the people closest to us & keep these precious memories within
quick reach for us personally. We'll take a few minutes here and there to
reminisce through our memories. Escape. Relive our family's love: our
children's laughter, our spouse's wedding day smile, our parent's "it'll be
okay". It will all be there, in one spot: deep & meaningful.

To bring this to reality we need to do a few things: We need to make
collecting memories fun, make curating delightful with collaboration, & build
magical relive experiences. We're building a platform that starts by focusing
on Millennial parents, with the intention of bringing along the Gen X
grandparents for the social network Facebook should have been: a private
family room instead of a public town square. Focused on love & family, not
memes & politics.

About the Role

We're looking for our 1st hire, a designer to help us set our design
foundation. We're a team of 3 (engineering, iOS, & product).

Role Requirements:

\- Beautiful modern design sense

\- Positive attitude

\- Growth mindset

\- Loves working remote

Ideal Candidate:

\- Mother

\- Willing to help in other areas of the business

\- Illustration animation experience

\- Sketch experience

This project is being worked on by experienced startup founders (2 startups:
1st acquired, 2nd funded $20m).

Send me a note with [HN] in the subject line to chad@trypersona.com

~~~
throwaway4598
"Ideal candidate: - Mother". Sounds illegal.

------
bilifuduo
Dolphin | Software Engineering Intern | New York, NY | Full-time, On-site

[https://www.splashwithdolphin.com](https://www.splashwithdolphin.com)

Dolphin helps you find high-impact, high-paying jobs/internships solving
problems you care about. We recommend work at 6000+ vetted organizations
tackling pressing issues such as: climate change, poverty reduction,
education, healthcare, cities/urban mobility, space exploration, and
protecting civil liberties.

We're looking for talented software engineering interns for Spring/Summer
2020. An ideal candidate will have experience with front-end frameworks (e.g.
Angular) and backend technology (Flask, node/express) for building robust
APIs. Experience with cloud platforms such as AWS is a plus.

This internship is a unique opportunity to gain extensive real-world software
development experience and work directly with our CTO. You’ll be building out
parts of the Dolphin web app, which will help others find high-impact jobs and
internships.

This role is great for self-starters who want to help fight the major issues
facing society today and excel in fast-paced environments. We believe that the
highest-leverage thing to do right now is to connect talented people to roles
tackling major problems they care about. Hopefully you will play a pivotal
part in helping us achieve this mission.

Please email me at george@splashwithdolphin.com if you're interested in
applying/learning more.

------
rkrzr
Channable - [https://www.channable.com](https://www.channable.com) | Utrecht,
The Netherlands | ONSITE

Join one of the fastest growing start-ups in Utrecht, the Netherlands. We are
currently looking for a Senior Front-end Developer [1] to join our product
team. As a front-end developer at Channable you will be responsible for
building an intuitive interface that our customers use to automate their
digital marketing. You will be prototyping new features based on customer
feedback and making UX decisions to improve how our customers are guided
through our tool. We are a young company with a strong engineering culture and
some unique data problems that we are solving for our customers. You can read
more about the kind of work we do on our blog:
[https://tech.channable.com/](https://tech.channable.com/)

Our Stack includes: JavaScript, Ember.js, Haskell, Python, PostgreSQL, Redis,
Ansible, Terraform

We currently process billions of products per day and offer technically
interesting and challenging work. We are looking for highly motivated and
skilled engineers to join our team in our office in the center of Utrecht.

[1] [https://jobs.channable.com/o/senior-frontend-
developer](https://jobs.channable.com/o/senior-frontend-developer)

------
shpat
Galois | Full Time Research Engineer, Cryptography and Secure Computation
Researcher, Software Integration Engineer, others | Portland, OR, Arlington,
VA, Dayton, OH |

Galois is looking for software engineers, researchers, and software
integration engineers that enjoy working on challenging problems in computer
science. We collaborate with organizations like NASA, DARPA, and Amazon Web
Services to explore blue sky ideas and turn them into usable technology.

Galois is employee-owned, we have a one-level flat organizational structure,
and we make important decisions as a group. We love to learn and share what we
know, and that’s a big part of how we approach R&D, so we have no hard
requirements for previous experience with similar work.

Some of the things we've worked on in the past: Formal methods, static
analysis, binary analysis, cryptographic algorithms, domain specific
languages, programming languages theory, abstract interpretation, type theory,
formal verification and software correctness, reinforcement learning,
autonomous systems assurance, communication security, cyber-deception for
network defense, DDoS defense, provable hardware security, statistical anomaly
detection for detecting advanced persistent threats.

See [https://lifeatgalois.com](https://lifeatgalois.com) for a glimpse of how
we work together and what makes Galois special. To apply:
[https://galois.com/careers/](https://galois.com/careers/)

------
arobbins
Factual | Software Engineers and Data Scientists | Los Angeles |
[https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career](https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career)

Factual is currently hiring Software Engineers and Data Scientists, at all
levels, in the Los Angeles office. Remote positions available for experienced
candidates. Factual is the location data company that the world’s most
valuable brands and technology companies trust to understand and intelligently
grow their businesses. We help engineering teams, marketers and data analysts
build the best digital products, deliver more impactful marketing and
transform their businesses with the most accurate and comprehensive data on
places and people worldwide.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. If you love data, Factual is the
place to be. Experience with Clojure, machine learning, NLP, algorithm design,
or Hadoop/Spark is a plus!

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career](https://www.factual.com/company/careers/#career)

------
Josh_At_Kyruus
Kyruus | Principal Software Engineer - Search Team | Boston, MA | Full Time |
Remote (Continental USA) OR Onsite

Our products help patients find the right healthcare provider – for their
specific condition, at the right time, and at the best location for them. For
those thrust into the often confusing, disjointed healthcare system, the
prospect of finding the right provider in a sea of unknowns can be daunting
and frustrating. Our goal is to change that. We are humans helping humans
expedite and enhance the patient journey, so patients can get the care they
need when they need it. Come help us change healthcare.

The search team is responsible for managing the entire Elasticsearch
infrastructure, creation/update of the indices, and building and delivering
the Python/Flask based API internally, and externally to our customers. We are
also responsible for the translation to different languages allowing our
customers to provide the same experience to non-english speaking consumers.

Read more about the Kyruus use case here:
[https://www.kyruus.com/about](https://www.kyruus.com/about)

Technologies: Python/Flask/Django, React, PostgreSQL, AWS, Elasticsearch

Please email jobs@kyruus.com or view the posting:
[https://jobapply.page.link/rUSm](https://jobapply.page.link/rUSm)

------
Arcesium
Arcesium | Core Infrastructure Co-op | Distributed Systems Engineer |
Infrastructure Engineer | Site Reliability Engineer – Distributed Systems |
Software Engineer | Summer Software Engineer Intern | Technical Relationship
Manager | New York, NY | Onsite | Full-Time | Visa

Arcesium is a post-trade technology and professional services firm. We offer a
new way for hedge fund managers to scale their business while maintaining
control of critical non-investment activities. Arcesium combines a
comprehensive and fully-integrated technology platform with a team of
experienced hedge fund professionals to solve the most complex post-trade
challenges of asset managers. From real-time integration with order management
systems to robust and automated oversight of third-party administrators,
Arcesium offers managers an elegant, unified, and expert solution for their
entire post-trade process.

Arcesium is hiring for the following roles:

\- Core Infrastructure Co-op \- Distributed Systems Engineer \- Infrastructure
Engineer \- Site Reliability Engineer – Distributed Systems \- Software
Engineer \- Summer Software Engineer Intern \- Technical Relationship Manager

To learn more about these positions, please visit our
[https://arcesium.com/careers.html](https://arcesium.com/careers.html).

To be considered, please send your resume to careers@arcesium.com.

------
ynnak
Cognii | San Francisco, CA

Cognii is an AI and EdTech startup providing personalized education with
automatic tutoring and assessment of students' written answers. Cognii Virtual
Learning Assistant uses conversational AI to improve the quality and
affordability of education.

    
    
      Leading vendor for rapidly growing AI market in education - Technavio, Global Markets Insights
      Innovation Grant Awardee - National Science Foundation
      EdTech Innovation of the Year Awards Winner - MassTLC, Reimagine Education
      An AI personal assistant bot with traction - VentureBeat
    

We are looking for entrepreneurial candidates in the following areas:

1\. NLP Engineers/Computational Linguists (Senior, Junior)

    
    
      - Experience with natural language processing and statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis, and information extraction
    

2\. Web Developer/System Architect

    
    
      - Design a scalable web service architecture 
      - experience in Ruby on Rails, DBs, devops
    

3\. Mobile App Developer

    
    
      - iOS/Android development with experience in API integration
    

Join us to transform education, advance your career, and get rewarded with
generous stock options. Please send your application and resume to
jobs@cognii.com. Make sure to include your location and an expression of
interest in Cognii's mission.

------
dandigangi
DRIVIN | Frontend Engineers | Chicago, IL | Onsite, Full-Time

DRIVIN (under KAR Global) is leading a big data, analytics, and AI/ML
evolution in the auto industry. We're also known as "Data as a Service" for
our customers internal and external. We build products centered around BI,
data vis, and internal tooling w/ React, Node, Java, Python, Go, Jupyter, and
R served up by AWS. Everyone here is passionate about what we build, what
problems we solve, and keeping it casual. Great work/life balance and tons of
opportunities to grow. (Multiple career tracks available!)

I'm looking to bring two frontend engineers onto my team. \- 1x Junior/Mid \-
1x Senior

Get to know us: [https://www.builtinchicago.org/company/kar-
global](https://www.builtinchicago.org/company/kar-global)
[https://www.builtinchicago.org/2019/05/02/KAR-team-
spotlight](https://www.builtinchicago.org/2019/05/02/KAR-team-spotlight)
[https://www.builtinchicago.org/2019/03/20/chicago-tech-
offic...](https://www.builtinchicago.org/2019/03/20/chicago-tech-offices-
march-2019)

Email me anytime w/ a resume: ddigangi [at] drivindealer.com

------
cspada
Sonder | San Francisco, CA & Montreal, Canada | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.sonder.com](https://www.sonder.com)

Sonder is transforming the future of hospitality. We are building the
operating system for the future of the hospitality industry. Technology is at
the core of powering the platform for the world's first deconstructed hotel
and we are the first to do it. We recently raised our Series D at a $1B+
valuation. We are growing rapidly and looking for talented engineers to join
us on this journey.

Director of Engineering:
[https://grnh.se/dc062bb52](https://grnh.se/dc062bb52)

Machine Learning Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/8ee2652e2](https://grnh.se/8ee2652e2)

Senior Data Scientist: [https://grnh.se/e3e5bc662](https://grnh.se/e3e5bc662)

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/7ad3cb202](https://grnh.se/7ad3cb202)

Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://grnh.se/e41290792](https://grnh.se/e41290792)

Senior Software Engineer (MTL):
[https://grnh.se/3359a69d2](https://grnh.se/3359a69d2)

Reach out at chris.spada at sonder.com with any questions

------
ac-fd
FanDuel | Software Engineers, DevOps Engineers, Product Designers, Project
Managers, Business Analysts | Edinburgh (UK), Glasgow (UK), New York (US) |
ONSITE [https://fanduel.com/careers](https://fanduel.com/careers)
[https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1](https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1)

Hiring for Java, Python, JavaScript/React, iOS, Android, DevOps Engineers,
Product Designers, Project Managers, Business Analysts.

FanDuel Group has a presence across 45 US states and 8 million customers.
Users love our products and the growth of our company means a constant need
for great people.

We've got two flagship products in the US market:

1\. The original FanDuel product, our Daily Fantasy Sports app created a brand
new industry.

2\. We also operate the number one sports betting app in the US. This is a new
and exciting market, growing at an incredible rate.

FanDuel is a modern workplace. We keep flexible hours and vacation scheduling.
We provide the latest tech and equipment, and keep a well-stocked supply of
snacks and refreshments.

If you want me to refer you or have any questions, feel free to get in touch
with me via email.

You can find all open positions and apply directly using my referral link
here: [https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1](https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1)

------
chanfest22
CoinTracker (YC W18) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time |
[https://www.cointracker.io](https://www.cointracker.io)

We founded CoinTracker because we believe that there is too much friction with
the existing financial system. It's slow. It's fragmented. It's expensive.
Money remains largely the same as it has for decades despite massive changes
and new capabilities from the internet.

CoinTracker enables seamless cryptocurrency portfolio tracking and tax
compliance. Some notes about our progress to date:

\- Solid Financials: profitable, $1M+ in annual revenue

\- Traction: $0--> $1B in cryptoassets tracked on the platform in less than
two years

\- Partners: partnered with Coinbase, Gemini, TurboTax

\- Top tier investors: YC, Initialized Capital, Alexis Ohanian, Balaji
Srinivasan, Juan Benet, Zach Perret, Ryan Shea, Paul Buchheit, Serena
Williams, etc.

\- Strong founding team: Previously founded TextNow ($50M / year in revenue,
>100 employees); Xooglers on Search/Android/Project Loon

Our mission is to help transition the world to an open financial system. If
this excites you, please reach out!

\- What we are hiring for:
[https://jobs.lever.co/cointracker](https://jobs.lever.co/cointracker)

\- More about our culture:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/cointracker](https://www.keyvalues.com/cointracker)

------
pmonasterio
Kalepa | Software Engineers | Machine Learning Engineers | Tech Leads | New
York City, NY | ONSITE / PARTIAL REMOTE, VISA Kalepa is a New York based, VC
backed, startup building software to transform and disrupt the $1T commercial
insurance market.

Engineers at Kalepa are solving interesting and challenging problems at the
intersection of big data pipelines, cutting-edge machine learning models,
intuitive frontend apps, and robust infrastructure. You will be working in a
small team building technology from the ground up with the latest stack.

One trillion dollars are spent globally each year on commercial insurance.
However, the process for estimating the risk associated with a given business
across various perils is still reliant on inefficient and inaccurate forms and
research. This information asymmetry leads to a broken set of incentives and a
poor experience for both businesses and insurers alike. By combining cutting
edge data science, enterprise software, and insurance expertise, Kalepa is
delivering precision underwriting at scale. Kalepa is turning real-world data
into a complete understanding of risk.

Kalepa's team members have worked at Facebook, Google, Microsoft, APT
(acquired by Mastercard for $600M in 2015), the Israel Defense Forces, MIT,
Berkeley, and UPenn. We are backed by IA Ventures.

More details here: [https://angel.co/company/kalepa/jobs/460333-software-
enginee...](https://angel.co/company/kalepa/jobs/460333-software-enginee...).

Contact: paul.monasterio@kalepa.co

------
avf
Interchain Foundation| Senior Distributed System Engineer (Toronto/Berlin)
|Full Time| [https://interchain.io/](https://interchain.io/)

The Interchain Foundation is promoting and advancing R&D in open,
decentralized networks with a particular focus on the Cosmos Network
([https://cosmos.network/](https://cosmos.network/)). The Cosmos Network is a
decentralized network of independent, scalable, and interoperable blockchains,
creating the groundwork for a new token economy. We believe that open-source,
cryptographic, consensus-driven, economic networks hold the key to an anti-
fragile global economic system and equal opportunity for all. We’re building a
world-class team with expertise in Rust, distributed systems, formal
verification, and open-source ecosystem development.

We’re hiring: Senior Distributed Systems Engineer \- Working on researching,
designing, and implementing improvements to the software and protocols.
Significant experience in Rust is desired.

You can learn more and apply online here:
[https://interchain.io/careers/](https://interchain.io/careers/) Feel free to
reach out to careers@interchain.io with any questions!

------
doh
Pex | Multiple positions | Downtown, Los Angeles, CA; Boulder, CO | ONSITE,
FULL-TIME | [https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs](https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs)

Pex built one of the largest search engine for audio-visual content
([https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/06/22/video-
search...](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/06/22/video-search-with-
rasty-turek/)) with primary focus on rights holders and creators.

We're looking for senior engineers for positions listed bellow:

    
    
      - QA to help us to deliver the best bug-free products to our clients
      - Lead Front-End engineer to lead our existing team of 4 and expand it beyond it current size
      - C/C++ to help us optimize our algorithms
      - signal processing and machine learning (mostly R&D)  
      - DBA architect (Postgres [with Citus], FoundationDB, others)  
      - Go and Java for work on our backend systems
      - DevOps and SRE folks to help us to scale our services
    

For all employees, we offer:

    
    
      - equal salary within US (no matter where you live you are paid as in LA)
      - 30 days of paid vacation
      - fully covered health benefits (gold/platinum) [70% coverage for dependants]
      - 4 months paid parental leave
      - $300 monthly limit on work related expenses (commuting, books, ...)
      - covering all costs of visiting conferences, education, ...
      - 50 hour work week (including commute)
    
    

If you want to learn more, reach out to use at hire@pex.com

~~~
n_sanity
Are you guys hiring any new grads?

~~~
doh
Unfortunately not at the moment. We would have quite hard time to give you the
proper support that you need.

------
frederik_secfi
Secfi | Software engineer(s) + Operations and Finance | Amsterdam, the
Netherlands + San Francisco | EUR 50-150k + equity

Secfi is a VC-backed fintech start-up that helps start-ups and employees
better manage equity compensation. We do this by providing shareholders of
private companies with liquidity so that they can exercise their options or
access capital for personal use. We build technology products that help
private company employees make the most of their equity and make more informed
decisions. By simplifying their equity compensation, employees can spend more
time on things they love doing most. We have offices in Amsterdam and San
Francisco.

For example: one of the most complicated things for employees is figuring out
how much taxes they need to pay when exercising their Incentive Stock Options
or Non-qualified Stock Options. The tax planning tool inside our dashboard
does just that: [https://www.secfi.com/#gif-
container](https://www.secfi.com/#gif-container)

An exciting challenge we’re working on next is an exercise planning tool that
tells you what you should do with your equity based on your personal. Things
have been going very well here at Secfi, and we’re looking to add 10 more
people to our Amsterdam engineering team in 2019. We have a variety of
engineering vacancies including a VP of engineering, frontend, backend Python
and full stack JavaScript engineers:
[https://www.secfi.com/careers](https://www.secfi.com/careers)

Questions? Please email careers@secfi.com to get in touch.

------
skrap
Sense [https://sense.com](https://sense.com) | Multiple Positions | Cambridge,
MA | ONSITE | Full-time

Sense is trying to make a difference in climate change by making an engaging
product which changes your relationship to your home. Get insights into how
your appliances use energy, know what's on without smart appliances or IoT
hubs, get alerts or automate your home if you like, or just sit back and save
some money and energy.

We have an incredibly productive cross-functional technology team, doing
nearly everything in-house: electrical & mechanical engineering, embedded
linux, DSP, cloud backend, data science and machine learning, mobile and full-
stack web. This means there's incredible opportunities for personal growth.
Basically anything you're interested in learning about, there are experts in-
house.

Sound interesting? Join our team:

* Embedded Software Engineer (Rust/C/Python)

* Product Manager

* Engineering Manager

* Community and Social Media Manager

[https://sense.workable.com/](https://sense.workable.com/)

Touch base with me (jonah at sense․com) if you want to chat about any of these
positions. I'm currently spending my time working on our embedded platform,
from linux drivers through DSP, data science through cloud connectivity, but I
can put you in touch with folks from other areas of the stack if you want to
learn more.

No recruiters.

------
kossmoboleat
COMLINE SE | (Senior) Software Engineers (m/f/d) | Dortmund / Hanover, Germany
REMOTE | [https://comline-se.de](https://comline-se.de)

Our software solutions are used across all sectors and are used by companies
in industry, commerce, housing construction, machine manufacturing and many
other categories. Innovative technologies and standards are chosen for the
conception and implementation in order to meet the qualitative requirements of
our customers. Thus, we use the appropriate architecture and technology for
the respective use case and usually work with agile methods (Scrum, Kanban).

Our current projects in the field of software development rely on the
following technologies:

\- Process platform for the replacement of paper-based internal processes
(Spring, Angular)

\- Web-based shift planning (Spring, Angular)

\- Application for testing and evaluating device data (AWS Lambda, Angular)

\- Automotive BPMN platform (Spring, Angular, Microservices)

\- Construction machines fleet management (Spring, Angular, Microservices,
PWA)

\- Blockchain-based digital car registration (Spring, Angular, Microservices,
ethereum)

\- Applications for blood donation services

For more information see: [https://www.comline-se.de/karriere/aktuelle-
jobangebote/seni...](https://www.comline-se.de/karriere/aktuelle-
jobangebote/senior-java-developer-m-f-d-back-frontend-developer-m-f-d_job367)

------
Kinetica_DB
Kinetica| Arlington, VA | Full-time | ONSITE but Remote (potentially) |
[https://www.kinetica.com/](https://www.kinetica.com/)

We're a software platform start-up headquartered in SF. Our Active Analytics
Platform includes a distributed, in-memory, GPU-accelerated database that
utilizes a powerful combination of CPUs and GPUs to analyze massive, complex
datasets with millisecond response times.

Our engineering team is based 5 miles outside of DC and we are growing. To
learn more about who we are, our culture as well as the technical
opportunities on our team, have a look at our site as well as some of our
postings below:

\- DevOps Software Engineer (Python | CI/CD | Kubernetes | Jenkins | Linux) \-
Software Engineer (C++ | Linux | OLAP) \- Backend Software Engineer (API |
Java | Python | Spark | NiFi | Kafka | Linux) \- Software Engineer in
Test/QE/SDET (Automation | Java | Python | C++ | Linux) \- Software Engineer
(Machine Learning | Python | Linux) \- Software Engineer (C++ | OpenGL |
Linux)

Email me Chris Gibson at cgibson@kinetica.com or apply online at
[https://www.kinetica.com/careers/](https://www.kinetica.com/careers/).

Thank you

------
nanabanana112
Airtame ([https://airtame.com/](https://airtame.com/)) | Copenhagen, Denmark/
Budapest, Hungary | Full-time, Onsite/Remote

Airtame is a young Danish company that develops a wireless streaming product
for businesses and education. We are based in windy Copenhagen but have
offices in New York and Budapest.

We're currently hiring:

Full-Stack Engineer - Budapest or Remote (Europe)
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4307730002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4307730002))

Senior Software Engineer - Budapest or Remote
(Europe)([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4321086002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4321086002))

QA Engineer - Budapest
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4449966002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airtamejobs/jobs/4449966002))

Meet Airtame engineering team:
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jUqPWEvMlg&list=PLnZhp4hHHk...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jUqPWEvMlg&list=PLnZhp4hHHkHJDlYNGMxtd0_ODlMqzNQ7M&index=5))

~~~
The_DaveG
Really love your products. I've done the Chromecast, the dongles, and
everything else. Then I stumbled across Airtame, at a customer's site, then
again with a friend. After using them a few times, I'm sold.

You're on my to-buy list for the new company!

------
riknode
Bitstop| Miami, FL |Back-end, SRE, Infrastructure, Performance, Architect| On-
site | Bitstop.co

Bitstop is a Bitcoin technology company that builds tools and services to make
Bitcoin easy and accessible. The ideal candidate will help us build our ATM
infrastructure in a language-agnostic way, using microservices and any
programming language, database, the framework you want if you can justify it;
Or you can guide us to unifying our stack as well! It's a position that puts
you in charge of mission-critical software that must perform well, has high
availability and is scalable enough for Bitstop and our partners!

Required Skills:

\- Professional backend experience. We want to know this is not your first
rodeo.

\- At least 5 years of production experience on one of these languages: Ruby,
Python, C#, Java

\- At least 5 years of experience with one of these database managers:
PostgreSQL, SQLite, MSSQL

\- Some experience with non-relational datastores, e.g. Redis.

\- Some experience with Bitcoin, you should be familiar with the concepts
behind it!

\- Some experience with microservices infrastructure

\- Open mind to new languages, like: Rust, Crystal, Go, Swift

\- Loves Open Source software.

For more information check out:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1526888338/?alternateChan...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1526888338/?alternateChannel=search)

------
silverthorn
Angaza | San Francisco or Nairobi | ONSITE |
[https://www.angaza.com/careers/](https://www.angaza.com/careers/)

Angaza makes it possible for life-changing products, such as solar + battery
power systems, to be sold _on payment plans_ in off-grid regions across Africa
and Asia.

We've reached millions of people whose homes now have electricity for the
first time:

\- [https://youtu.be/2EvEeAs_9R4](https://youtu.be/2EvEeAs_9R4) and
[https://youtu.be/onMT6_Yv67I](https://youtu.be/onMT6_Yv67I)

\-
[https://www.angaza.com/category/engineering/](https://www.angaza.com/category/engineering/)

The technology you build will help reach a billion more. We are hiring
software engineers (Python + PostgreSQL, JS + React), a financial data
analyst, and other roles in San Francisco and/or Nairobi:

\- [https://www.angaza.com/careers/](https://www.angaza.com/careers/)

You can also read more about Angaza engineering culture on our Key Values
page:

\- [https://www.keyvalues.com/angaza](https://www.keyvalues.com/angaza)

------
rockyfarmer
Kira Systems | Multiple Senior Software Developers | Toronto, Canada | Remote
| Onsite | [https://www.kirasystems.com](https://www.kirasystems.com)

Kira Systems is a powerful machine learning software that identifies,
extracts, and analyzes text in your contracts and other documents. Our
software is intuitive and easy-to-use to uncover relevant information for some
of the largest law firms, professional services and corporate companies in the
world.

We are always looking for talented people to join our team locally, remotely,
and offer support for those looking to relocate to our headquarters in
Toronto.

We're hiring Quality Engineering Specialists, Machine Learning Devs, and
Developers to work in all areas of our stack. Possibilities include working on
Clojure web server, backend data processing services, and both our platform
API and SDK. We use PostgreSQL to store our data and don’t hide SQL behind big
frameworks. We also use many other popular technologies such as Go, RabbitMQ,
Zookeeper, ElasticSearch, and Docker.

For more information, visit our careers page
[https://www.kirasystems.com/careers](https://www.kirasystems.com/careers) or
email us at jobs@kirasystems.com.

~~~
elbear
The Senior Software Developer position doesn't specify remote. Is remote
available for that position?

~~~
joey-kira
Yes — we are definitely considering remote devs for this position.

------
onedesert
BigBlueAnalytics | Devops | Barcelona, Spain | ONSITE / Full-Time.

Big Blue Analytics is committed to improving the efficiency of airline
operations using Artificial Intelligence. We are building a proprietary
technology platform to solve some of the most challenging issues that airlines
are facing these days. Our SaaS solution intents on becoming the industry
standard to help airlines manage their resources in order to improve their on-
time performance.

As a Senior DevOps Engineer at Big Blue Analytics, you will join the core team
for our next steps in developing our solution. You will participate in the
design improvement, architect and implement the cloud infrastructure and
backend of our product. You will participate in the integration of the
algorithm created by our outstanding Data Science team. As a core member of
our engineering team, you will have a huge impact on the new technology
definitions, improvement and company methodologies

Our success is your success, not only advancing your career but also sharing
part of the company’s equity.

Stack: Python3, Celery, AWS (ECS, EC2, VPN, S3, ...), Docker, Flask.

Link to details:
[https://bigblueanalytics.com/hiring/](https://bigblueanalytics.com/hiring/)

------
tbrock
Hustle, Inc. | Staff / Senior Engineer | Remote or SF | Full-time |
[https://hustle.com](https://hustle.com)

Hustle enables organizations to run large-scale text messaging campaigns by
empowering their team members and volunteers to efficiently have thousands of
personal 1-to-1 conversations.

Conversations driven by our platform are geared towards driving measurable
meaningful outcomes such as voter turnout, event attendance, or dollars raised
for clients such as PlannedParenthood, Sierra Club, the DNC, large non-
profits, unions, and universities, as well as several 2020 presidential
candidates.

To do that our team works on building systems that scale up 100x in a matter
of hours and which are able to send 100 million messages a day. Our clients
bursty appetite for Hustle requires that we are able to scale up and down two
orders of magnitude quickly and efficiently at the drop of a dime so that they
can reach voters, volunteers, benefactors, or attendees at the right time,
with the right message, sent by the right person!

Sound interesting? E-mail me directly (tyler AT hustle DOT com) or apply via
[https://www.hustle.com/careers](https://www.hustle.com/careers)

------
dbrgn
Threema GmbH | Pfäffikon SZ (near Zürich), Switzerland |
[https://threema.ch/en](https://threema.ch/en) | ONSITE

\- Senior Software Engineer Android (Java / Kotlin) 80-100%

Threema is a mobile messenger focused on privacy, launched in 2012. The
business model is paying our expenses by selling the app (around 3€ one-time)
as well as business subscriptions (called Threema Work, same app but with MDM
capabilities). There are no external investors, the company is fully self-
funded (and will stay that way). We manage our own bare-metal servers (no
cloud). Leading principles are always user privacy, end-to-end encryption and
storing as little user data as technically possible. Around 5 million active
users, mostly in Germany / Switzerland. Clients include Daimler, Bosch and the
Swiss government (no, there's no backdoor). For technical details, see the
crypto whitepaper: [https://threema.ch/press-
files/2_documentation/cryptography_...](https://threema.ch/press-
files/2_documentation/cryptography_whitepaper.pdf)

We're a small team, almost all employees are developers (the 3 founders are
also devs). Flat hierarchies, a lot of freedoms in how you work. Homeoffice
day possible. The usual perks (private health insurance, standing desks,
pinball machine, espresso machine). Good work/life balance (nice bike trails
and paragliding spots close to the office). And of course, Switzerland is
generally a great place to work!

(Some keywords for the Ctrl+F people:) Programming languages we use at the
company: Java (Android) / C / Objective C / Swift / Rust / Python / PHP /
TypeScript. The infrastructure runs on FreeBSD and Linux servers. Both apps
(iOS / Android) are fully native (no cross-platform frameworks). We also do a
few things with WebRTC (webclient and calls).

With the Android position, you'd be the person responsible for the Threema
Android app.

If you'd like to apply, you should have good German language skills. We could
probably help with visa applications though, in case you'd need to relocate.

I think that's about it. If you'd like to know more, let me know at
db@threema.ch (or via Threema 43C98BNT). I hope I'll be able to answer any
questions :)

------
urbanfootprint
UrbanFootprint | Senior Full Stack Software Engineer | Berkeley, CA /
Portland, OR / Boise, ID | ONSITE & REMOTE

UrbanFootprint is the world’s first Urban Intelligence platform. Our web-based
platform combines thousands of curated data sets, models, and powerful
analytics with a SimCity-for-real scenario building toolset to answer
questions and provide insights to government, enterprise and academic
institutions in urban planning, finance, mobility, sustainability, policy
making, healthcare, and disaster preparedness.

Join our experienced team as we tackle challenges ranging from large-scale
data ingestion to analyzing road networks to assessing walkability to creating
a beautiful and performant web application.

We embrace code reviews, unit testing, and release to production daily. We are
always trying to improve our code and our process. If you like pushing your
team to write better code, work smarter, and release often, then we want to
talk to you!

More info:

[https://urbanfootprint.com](https://urbanfootprint.com)

Apply here:

[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/urbanfootprint](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/urbanfootprint)

------
dbesemer
OmniSci | San Francisco, CA and Vancouver, BC | Back End Developer, Front End
Developer | ONSITE/REMOTE

OmniSci ([https://www.omnisci.com](https://www.omnisci.com)) is a venture
funded Series C startup company that builds a software platform for doing
accelerated analytics of massive data sets. Our product features a lightning-
fast open-source GPU-accelerated database and a visual analytics platform that
leverages the massive parallelism and high memory bandwidth of GPUs. We can
run queries against massive data sets orders of magnitude faster than other
systems, and we can efficiently visualize the result sets with the native GPU
rendering pipeline. Check out our 350-million-record Tweetmap demo
([http://www.omnisci.com/demos/tweetmap](http://www.omnisci.com/demos/tweetmap))
or our 11.6-billion-record ships demo
([https://www.omnisci.com/demos/ships](https://www.omnisci.com/demos/ships))
for an idea of what the system can do.

We’re looking for:

\- Back End Developer: Engineers with strong experience in C++ and
database/systems programming. Knowledge of CUDA/OpenCL, LLVM, X64
Optimization, and/or OpenGL are a major plus.

\- Front End Developer: Engineers with strong experience in JavaScript and
React/Redux. Ideal candidate has good design sense and a data visualization
background.

Compensation, equity, and benefits are competitive. Apply at
[https://www.omnisci.com/company/careers/](https://www.omnisci.com/company/careers/)

------
aleks227
Cryptography Services @ NCC Group | NYC, SF, Chicago, Seattle, Austin,
Waterloo (Ontario) | ONSITE | INTERNS

NCC Group Crypto Services is hiring interns for summer 2020! We're a small
team auditing applied crypto and doing research in the field. If you like
cryptography and security, and would like to pursue a research project in any
of the applied crypto areas, such as (but not limited to):

\- cryptographic implementations (cryptographic protocols or primitives block
ciphers, elliptic cures, hash functions, lightweight crypto, post-quantum
crypto)

\- cryptocurrencies (payment channel security, audit of novel consensus
algorithms, privacy preserving coin implementations)

\- audits of existing cryptographic software

Some previous work samples done by our crypto interns:

\- Implementing Optimized Cryptography for Embedded Systems
[https://cryptoservices.github.io/post-
quantum/cryptography/2...](https://cryptoservices.github.io/post-
quantum/cryptography/2019/10/21/falcon-implementation.html)

\- nQUIC: Noise-Based QUIC Packet Protection
[https://eprint.iacr.org/2019/028.pdf](https://eprint.iacr.org/2019/028.pdf)

\- Confidential Transactions from Basic Principles
[https://cryptoservices.github.io/cryptography/2017/07/21/Sig...](https://cryptoservices.github.io/cryptography/2017/07/21/Sigs.html)

If you are interested, please reach out! aleksandar.kircanski_at_nccgroup_com

------
birderic
ButcherBox | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time, ONSITE

ButcherBox works to connect people with the food they want to eat. We began by
providing 100% grass-fed and grass-finished beef to our members and have since
expanded our offerings to include free-range organic chicken, heritage-breed
pork, wild-caught Alaskan sockeye salmon and more. The team at ButcherBox
believes in a healthier food system where everyone has access to meat the way
Nature intended: from animals that are humanely raised and never given any
antibiotics or added hormones. ButcherBox exists to ensure that access to
high-quality meat you can trust is convenient. We provide better meat for a
better you.

As a member of the ButcherBox engineering team, you'll be responsible for
building and maintaining our internal subscription, billing, and shipping web
applications. Your work will involve consuming third-party APIs, exposing data
to partners (such as our distribution centers), and integrating with our
customer-facing e-commerce application. We use PHP, Laravel, MySQL, React,
Gatsby.js, Azure, Docker, Kubernetes, Stripe, and more.

To apply or learn more, email me directly at ericfamiglietti@butcherbox.com.

------
souprock
Southeast USA including: Virginia (Arlington and Dulles), Maryland (Annapolis
Junction), South Carolina (Greenville), Alabama (Huntsville), Florida
(Melbourne), Texas (Austin and San Antonio), Pennsylvania (State College) and
possibly others, all ONSITE. Citizenship is a job requirement.

We do emulators, JIT, hypervisors, stuff similar to valgrind, debuggers,
manual disassembly, binary static analysis, parsers, and assembly. We write
our own low-level tools, frequently in C99 to run on Linux. We also use IDA
Pro, ghidra, qemu, Simics, JTAG debuggers, gdb, Coverity, KlocWork, LLVM, and
so on. Easily transferable skills include those related to compilers, kernel
drivers, embedded RTOSes, vectorizing, firmware, VxWorks BSP development,
symbolic execution, boot loaders, software verification, concolic testing,
abstract interpretation, satisfiability (SAT, SMT) solvers, and decompilers.
We work with more than a dozen architectures including PowerPC/ppc, MIPS,
ARM/Thumb/AArch64, x86/x64/Intel, DSPs, and microcontrollers. We hire from no-
degree to PhD. Common degrees include Computer Science, Computer Engineering,
Electrical Engineering, and Mathematics.

We don't normally work overtime, and we get paid more if we do. We're never
expected to take work home or be on call. Because of the citizenship
requirement, there is no chance that the work will be outsourced. Flex-time is
fairly extreme; some do randomish hours.

Location hints: Pick Arlington for a car-free life, subway included. Pick
Florida or Texas to live in a place with solid gun rights and no state income
tax. Pick Florida for almost no traffic or commute, surfing, and a median
house price of about $150,000.

You can email me at users.sf.net, with account name albert.

------
keithwarren
Fern Creek Software | Louisville KY | Multiple Positions | Remote

Fern Creek is a software consulting company. We build stuff for other people,
usually in .NET on Azure but we do other stuff occasionally. The company has
been around since I started consulting independently about 20 years ago.
Recently I started taking on larger projects that need more people and as a
result, started hiring people. Sometimes a 1099, sometimes W2.

This is not super sexy stuff where you will get options that might be worth
millions, but likely worth nothing. What you will get is a load of experience
on new tech (asp.net core, azure, blazor etc) and a great focus on the best
feature of all...shipping.

The job is remote so you don't have to be in Louisville though if you are
close that is cool. Set your own hours and all that, I want pros not people
that need babysitting.

3 openings right now...

Full stack dev (C#, asp.net core, sql server etc) UX Guru (more than a
photoshop jockey, make the html and css for us so we dont have to) QA engineer
(test all the things, write unit tests, automated UI tests)

Live the stress free life, work from home, build some cool tech, make money,
be happy etc etc.

Shoot me a message at jobs at ferncreeksoftware.com

~~~
yc_user_2019
Are you hiring only from the US?

------
ayac2002
San Francisco Digital Services | Full stack/Drupal | San Francisco, CA onsite
only

San Francisco Digital Services is a team embedded within the City and County
of San Francisco. We're not an IT consultancy - we partner with City
departments to make their services easier to use for all residents.

Right now we're 26 developers, designers, and product managers, and aiming to
hire for ~15 more positions by the end of the year. All of us are fulltime
City employees, which means government benefits! We work in an agile fashion,
and tackle wicked problems like affordable housing and permitting. (Yes, we
know there is no affordable housing in SF, nor is it easy to get a permit.
Join us in making it better!)

Right now we're hiring for 2 developer positions, all of which require at
least 3 years of experience:

\- Full stack developer to work on the affordable housing application on
housing.sfgov.org

\- Drupal engineer to make it easier for residents to find services they need
on SF.gov

Apply for all jobs at
[https://digitalservices.sfgov.org/joinus/](https://digitalservices.sfgov.org/joinus/)

Mention you saw this post on Hacker News when you do. Thanks!

------
cschacher
Bonobos | Software Engineer (Full Stack) | Full-time + On-site in NYC |
www.bonobos.com

Bonobos is looking for a few Full Stack Engineers (2+ years of experience)
that has experience in Rails and Javascript, and ideally React/Redux
experience as well. We work cross-functionally, so you’ll be on a team
composed of other Engineers (frontend, backend and iOS), a Product Manager and
a UX Designer.

We value self-awareness, empathy, intellectual honesty, positive energy and
judgment, often over experience. We hire based on these core virtues and
foster a “best-idea-wins” environment where creativity and individuality are
not only appreciated, but encouraged.

Apply here: [https://grnh.se/3c4d01d01](https://grnh.se/3c4d01d01)

Check out our profile on the Muse:
[https://www.themuse.com/profiles/bonobos/team/TechTeam](https://www.themuse.com/profiles/bonobos/team/TechTeam)

We're also hiring Data Engineers! Check out our full job board here:
[https://bonobos.com/jobs](https://bonobos.com/jobs)

------
jaaron
Singularity 6 | Software Engineers, Artists, Recruiter | Los Angeles, CA |
Full-Time, Onsite

We're a new, VC funded (a16z) game studio in the westside of LA dedicated to
the idea that online games can deliver deeper, more meaningful experiences.

With our first project, we’re exploring new styles of game design and tackling
difficult technical problems to create a game that’s beautiful and intricate,
delivering far more than superficial entertainment or basic wish fulfillment,
an experience that becomes a meaningful part of your life. Our vision is to
create a compelling virtual universe filled with rich and diverse gameplay
experiences and social interactions that will keep you playing for years,
evolving along with you and the rest of the community.. We want our players to
feel valued as well as a true sense of belonging.

To achieve our vision, our team of veterans is changing the status quo in the
game industry: a diverse and inclusive team, a healthy work/life balance, and
incredibly fun top-tier games that reach across boundaries.

We're currently hiring across the board and specifically seeking:

\- Senior Gameplay Engineers

\- Senior Software Engineers

\- 3D Artists: Character & Environment Artists

\- In-House Recruiter

To learn more, check out our website and feel free to connect to me directly
on LinkedIn (please mention Hacker News!):

[https://www.singularity6.com/careers](https://www.singularity6.com/careers)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaaronfarr/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaaronfarr/)

------
gffbss
Oasis Labs | DevOps Engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE San Francisco, CA |Junior to
Senior Levels

[https://www.oasislabs.com/](https://www.oasislabs.com/)

At Oasis Labs we are building the next generation privacy focused cloud
platform. We envision a future in which the integrity and security of Data is
guaranteed and end users have actual control over how their data is utilized.
Our platform product is the first step towards this future.

As a Software Engineer with a DevOps focus, you will encounter a unique set of
challenges in maintaining a reliable distributed architecture that includes
nodes that are not controlled by Oasis Labs. We are building new kinds of
tooling to support a future that can realize a privacy-first, distributed, and
decentralized era of computing.

We are looking for both Junior level candidates whom we can mentor and Senior
level candidates. We'd like to grow the team here in SF, though are
comfortable with Remote candidates located in the Pacific Time Zone.

Please apply here: [https://grnh.se/47c5eedf2](https://grnh.se/47c5eedf2)

------
mkong1
GiveCampus (YC S15) | Rails engineers | Full Time | Washington DC | On-site |
[https://www.givecampus.com/careers#engineering](https://www.givecampus.com/careers#engineering)

GiveCampus builds fundraising software for colleges, universities, and K-12
schools. The company is 4 years old, profitable, and serves more than 750
schools, including 30 of the Top 50-ranked colleges in the United States.
We're backed by Y Combinator and YC's CEO listed us among the 20 YC companies
that he expects to be a household name by 2020
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296)).
You can read a bit more about what we do in The Washington Post
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/19/colleges-are-going-online-to-crowdsource-donations-and-
theyre-raising-millions)).

We're looking for full-stack Rails engineers with at least 2 years of
professional experience. Our current team was previously with Facebook,
Amazon, and Intel.

We're looking for people who like having ownership of the product, and can own
the process from idea to development to deployment and maintenance. You should
also believe education is important, and really care about it.

We're still a small team, so if you're looking to join a fast-growing startup
and have an immediate impact, please reach out to careers@givecampus.com with
a bit about why you're passionate about education, and a project you've
working on that you're particularly proud of.

------
munchor
MemSQL ([https://memsql.com](https://memsql.com)) | Lisbon (Portugal), San
Francisco and Seattle | Full Time

MemSQL is a database startup focused on high performance hybrid workloads. Our
customers include half of the top 10 US banks, 2 of the top 3 US telcos, and
12% of the fortune 100. You can read all about our product here:
[https://memsql.com/product](https://memsql.com/product).

Right now we are in the process of building a next generation data platform
capable of handling many different workloads in one system. Think about a
massive company storing all of its data, operational or analytical together.
That's the vision - if that resonates with you, say hello!

We have several positions open:

* Frontend Focused Engineer (React/Redux/TypeScript)

* Backend Focused Engineer (Go/GraphQL)

* Database Engine (C++, low level systems)

Careers page with individual links for each position:
[https://www.memsql.com/careers/jobs/](https://www.memsql.com/careers/jobs/)

Feel free to email directly at david at memsql dot com.

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco,
Barcelona, Budapest ONSITE or REMOTE | Backend Engineer, Software Architect,
VP Product, VP Marketing

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Kayak, Twilio, Heroku, Zendesk, Instacart and Twitch

* We're a ~40-person team (SF, Barcelona, Budapest, and remote) on a mission to help developers build software quickly and painlessly

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, 401k, annual conference budget, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team-oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're currently hiring for:

\- Senior backend engineer

\- Software architect

\- VP Product

\- VP Marketing

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.com/jobs](https://rollbar.com/jobs)

------
ninetax
Culture Biosciences | Software Engineer | South San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
Fulltime |
[https://www.culturebiosciences.com/](https://www.culturebiosciences.com/)

Write software to make cells grow in custom made robots! We're a 16 person
startup, we build our own hardware in our own lab and we need a great addition
to our software team of 3 to help keep the cells, robots, and customers happy.

This can involve writing software at all levels of the stack. No specific
experience required other than writing good software and being curious.

I joined 11 months ago and I can not emphasize enough how much fun it has
been. The people are kind and trustful, the environment is one of curiosity
and exploration, and I always look forward to going to work.

If you're interested in chatting send our CTO an email:
matt@culturebiosciences.com

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/cultureroboticscom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/cultureroboticscom/view/P_AAAAAAFAAHJERNKeFJzd2c)

~~~
durkie
Hey -- I tried a few emails to matt@ several months ago and never heard a
response (even to reject me). Is this a functional email address?

------
timanglade
Archipelago | Software Engineers, Product Managers | San Francisco or REMOTE
(US only) | Fulltime

We're an early stage startup (just launched our MVP), working to change how
risk is insured. Our founders are tech & finance entrepreneurs with several
IPOs and acquisitions under their belts. We are headquartered in San
Francisco, have raised several million in seed money to date, and currently
employ around fourty people. It's still early days, so you get a chance to
join something on the ground floor, and take it from 0 to 1. We're a pretty
supportive team, willing to give you as much independence or assistance as you
need. You can work from our HQ in SF, or remotely (but unfortunately we can
only consider applicants based in the US at this time).

\- Platform Product Manager with hands-on dev & UX experience ->
[https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/6ea73c95d99401-platform-
prod...](https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/6ea73c95d99401-platform-product-
manager)

\- React Front End Engineer: build our UI layer with ES6/ES5, TypeScript,
HTML, CSS & ReactJS -> [https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/cf82a86231bd01-react-
front-e...](https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/cf82a86231bd01-react-front-end-
engineer)

\- Backend Developer (with Go experience) using GraphQL, Postgres, AWS,
Docker, etc. -> [https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/1c9a5bdae3f001-backend-
devel...](https://archipelago.breezy.hr/p/1c9a5bdae3f001-backend-developer-
with-go-experience)

If you want to apply, it's better to do it directly through the links above,
but if you have any questions don't hesitate to reach out to me directly
tim@onarchipelago.com

------
alooPotato
Streak | YC S11 | Engineering Manager | Vancouver, BC & San Francisco, CA |
Full Time | Onsite

Streak is hiring our first dedicated engineering manager who will be directly
responsible for some or all of our engineering team (currently ~15 engineers,
distributed between product, infrastructure, and mobile).

    
    
      * Problem: Make Gmail powerful for all businesses
      * Product: We build a sales/hiring/fundraising/dealflow tool all inside Gmail. We believe these workflows belong entirely in your inbox because that's where people spend their entire day.
      * Traction: Product market fit, hundreds of thousands of users, tens of thousands of paying users
      * Funding: $2M seed, profitable and growing ever since
      * Stack: Java, Kotlin, Golang, React, all the modern JS tooling - built on GCP, largest user of Google Cloud Spanner 
    

Interested? Visit and apply at
[https://www.streak.com/teams/engineering](https://www.streak.com/teams/engineering)

------
cmcaboy
D&A Technologies | Backend Engineer | iOS Engineer | Greater NYC | LOCAL |
Full-Time

We are a growing strategy, design, and development firm located in NYC. We
focus on building high quality mobile and web apps for clients in a wide array
of industries. The types of apps we build range from social apps to complex
IOT apps.

We currently have 3 open positions:

\- Backend Engineer

We are looking for a motivated and talented backend engineer to join our NYC
based firm. We are currently in the process of transitioning from a legacy PHP
backend to a modern Node/GraphQL backend and would like to hire someone who
can help us with said transition. If you think you are a good fit for the
role, please apply here:

[http://careers.datechnologies.co/apply/Ha20orGqPc/Backend-
En...](http://careers.datechnologies.co/apply/Ha20orGqPc/Backend-Engineer)

\- Sr iOS Engineer

We are looking for a motivated and talented Senior iOS engineer. The ideal
candidate would need to be proficient in iOS development using Swift.

[https://datechnologies.applytojob.com/apply/ATccxusMwR/Sr-
IO...](https://datechnologies.applytojob.com/apply/ATccxusMwR/Sr-IOS-
Developer)

\- iOS Engineer intern

We are looking for an iOS intern. The ideal candidate would need to be
comfortable with UIKit.

[https://datechnologies.applytojob.com/apply/ZTFsdWEPVK/IOS-D...](https://datechnologies.applytojob.com/apply/ZTFsdWEPVK/IOS-
Developer-Intern)

If you have any questions, feel free to send me a message
(cmcaboy@datechnologies.co)

------
novon
ShareGrid | Full-Stack Rails/React Developer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE, Full-
time, [https://www.sharegrid.com/](https://www.sharegrid.com/)

We're a 15 person, passionate, fun, profitable, VC funded startup dubbed "The
AirBnb of Cameras"

We help over 80,000 creatives share $800m of professional camera gear in the
largest creative rental marketplace across the US
([http://www.sharegrid.com](http://www.sharegrid.com)).

Looking for a talented full-stack Rails/React developer to join our
development team here in beautiful Seattle.

Stack: Rails 5, React / ES6, HAML/SCSS, MySQL, Sidekiq / Redis, ElasticSearch,
Stripe, AWS, Docker

This is a full-time opportunity in beautiful Seattle, WA with benefits and
early equity in a fast-growing startup.

Benefits: Macbook Pro, iPhone, Flexible Work Schedule and Vacation Policy,
401k, Healthcare, Stocked Kitchen, and casual working environment in the hip
Fremont neighborhood of Seattle.

Position and compensation DOE. Relocation available.

------
jchrisa
McKinsey & Company | Engineers and Data Scientists | NYC, Seattle, Bay Area,
Atlanta | Full-time | Remote

My team at McKinsey & Company builds software tools for some of the biggest
financial services firms in the world. We also do digital business building in
real estate and other industries, as well as machine learning to solve real
world challenges.

We are hiring folks who want to work on interesting problems, in a
professional environment.

Your skills: \- application development \- data pipelines \- testing /
software quality \- agile / working with stakeholders

What we offer: \- excellent benefits \- competitive pay \- flexible working
environment

Apply here (even if the position isn’t an exact fit, we are hiring across the
board) [https://www.mckinsey.com/careers/search-
jobs/jobs/specialist...](https://www.mckinsey.com/careers/search-
jobs/jobs/specialist-datasciencefinancialserviceslab-34840) or email me with
questions at Chris_Anderson at mckinsey.com

------
inthenickoftime
NanoSemi |Waltham, MA| Full-Time
[https://www.nanosemitech.com/](https://www.nanosemitech.com/)

SENIOR MACHINE LEARNING SOFTWARE ENGINEER

About NanoSemi NanoSemi is a startup located in Waltham, MA. It is an
innovative spin-off of MIT/ MIT Lincoln Laboratory.

NanoSemi has proven breakthrough linearization technology based on system
identification and machine learning and applied it to wideband radios for 5G
mobile devices, Wi-Fi, base station and test and measurement equipment.
NanoSemi’s linearization IP enables smartphone users to experience a higher
signal quality with a wider coverage and faster data download while draining
much less battery power.

Summary: NanoSemi is seeking a full-time software engineer who is familiar
with coding in CUDA/OpenGL/OpenCL for the development of machine learning
algorithms or video gaming. This role is hands-on and encompasses design,
testing and analysis, performance optimization, and application of deep neural
network algorithms.

------
beedrillzzzzz
Enlitic | Infrastructure Engineers, Backend Engineers, Frontend Engineers,
Deep Learning Researchers | Full-Time | ONSITE | San Francisco, CA or New
York, NY | [https://www.enlitic.com](https://www.enlitic.com)

Where intelligence meets empathy, Enlitic is a San Francisco-based company
that uses data to advance medical diagnostics. By pairing world-class
radiologists with data scientists and engineers, we collect and analyze the
world's most comprehensive clinical data, pioneering medical software that
enables doctors to diagnose sooner with renowned accuracy.

Benefits & perks: 401k 10% match, premium medical, dental, vision and FSA
options, equity, $180/month wellness fund, pre-taxed commuter benefits,
unlimited PTO, meals and snacks.

Technologies: C++, Python, Typescript, React, Node, Elixir, Docker and
Postgres.

Interested? Please apply here:
[https://www.enlitic.com/careers](https://www.enlitic.com/careers)

------
comcast_snp
Comcast | Senior Product Manager | Philadelphia | Onsite | Full Time

Comcast brings together the best in media and technology. We drive innovation
to create the world's best entertainment and online experiences. As a Fortune
50 leader, we set the pace in a variety of innovative and fascinating
businesses and create career opportunities across a wide range of locations
and disciplines. We are at the forefront of change and move at an amazing
pace, thanks to our remarkable people, who bring cutting-edge products and
services to life for millions of customers every day. If you share in our
passion for teamwork, our vision to revolutionize industries and our goal to
lead the future in media and technology, we want you to fast-forward your
career at Comcast.

Comcast’s network software development team aims to revolutionize network
engineering and operations at Comcast by building an orchestration and
telemetry platform to drive consistency, eliminate manual changes, increase
network visibility, and ultimately minimize customer impacting incidents
through self-healing. We seek passionate technologists who share our
excitement for networking, software development, design, and building
delightfully intuitive, performant, and disruptive products.

More about Comcast:
[https://corporate.comcast.com/careers](https://corporate.comcast.com/careers).

Open positions within the the network software development team:

\- Senior Product Managers
([https://jobs.comcast.com/jobs/description/regular?job_id=207...](https://jobs.comcast.com/jobs/description/regular?job_id=207448))

I lead the Product team for network orchestration and telemetry and am the
hiring manager. Feel free to e-mail me if you have any questions:
andrew_mulhern@cable.comcast.com!

------
timdp
DoubleVerify | Ghent (Belgium), Tel Aviv (Israel), New York (US) | Full-time,
Onsite

Ghent:
[https://doubleverify.gent/careers?gh_src=221704c02](https://doubleverify.gent/careers?gh_src=221704c02)

Worldwide:
[https://www.doubleverify.com/careers/?gh_src=221704c02](https://www.doubleverify.com/careers/?gh_src=221704c02)

DoubleVerify improves the impression quality and audience impact of digital
advertising. We ensure ad viewability, brand safety, and fraud protection for
hundreds of Fortune 500 companies.

My team in Belgium optimizes hundreds of thousands of video ads per minute. We
also do a fair amount of data science. We're a full-stack JavaScript team, but
we focus on computer science fundamentals rather than specific tech. In fact,
some of our top engineers started out without any JavaScript experience!

If Belgium's not your thing, we're also hiring talented engineers at our
offices in New York and Tel Aviv.

------
hudbuddy
Lightstream | Chicago | Full-time | ONSITE, REMOTE (US) for strong candidates
| [https://www.golightstream.com/](https://www.golightstream.com/)

We’re building the future of live streaming. We empower streamers on Twitch,
Mixer, etc. to be successful with creative tools and analytics. We’ve got a
ton of momentum including a $9M Series A, a strategic partnership with
Microsoft and an acquisition of the analytics company
[https://arsenal.gg](https://arsenal.gg)

We build with modern stack including React, Node, Typescript.

Right now we’re particularly focused on hiring for our Arsenal team.
[https://strea.mr/2Nw1CQV](https://strea.mr/2Nw1CQV)

All job postings are here:
[https://strea.mr/2GE4qsY](https://strea.mr/2GE4qsY) Interested in us but
don’t see what you like? Hit us up at jobs@golightstream.com

------
seointern
Remote | Full Stack Lead Developer | Full-Time | FunnelRolodex.com

As a sister company to ClickFunnels.com ($9M MRR), we are a digital
marketplace, connecting their 95k paying clients to freelancers. We are
looking for a full stack developer to enhance the platform to improve the user
experience and usability for all our users (buyers/sellers).

Requirements:

\- User Experience: We're looking for someone who understands what it takes to
deliver a quality user experience. There is a massive difference between
building what is simple from a development perspective and ultimately
delivering the best user experience. You will need the ability to see and feel
what it's like for a first time user going through the projects you develop.

\- Communication, Communication, Communication: We are looking for a developer
who understands the importance of team communication. Working remotely
requires an added layer of good communication. It's important to keep the team
up to date on what you're working on and if you're running into any issues,
that you're clearly communicating them to the team so we can work together to
figure them out.

\- Timelines/Deadlines: Understands the importance of setting and hitting
deadlines. Each project you will be expected to set an estimate on how long it
will take to accomplish and the work towards hitting that target.

\- Detail oriented: Someone who pays attention to detail and cares about the
quality of their work, enough so that none of the details slip between the
cracks. With each of your commits, it will be important that your notes are
accurately reporting what was updated within each of the commits.

\- Development Stack: Rails, PostgreSql, jQuery, React, Slim, Github, Heroku,
Stripe/Paypal.

If you're interested and feel you would be a good fit, please email me at
bj@funnelrolodex.com

------
altitude2019
Altitude Networks – On site Lead/Senior Developers SF, CA - Will Relocate and
Sponsor (Full Time)

Altitude Networks provides companies with the data security they need to
safely use collaboration SaaS (GSuite, Box, Dropbox, Office365 etc) without
the threat of data loss, theft or inadvertent sharing with unauthorized
individuals. Altitude Networks is founded by Michael Coates, former CISO of
Twitter and 15 year veteran in the information security space, and Amir
Kavousian, Stanford PhD and former data scientist from CapitalOne ML fraud
team. We are a BusinessInsider Top 30 CyberSecurity Startup in 2019, backed by
prominent Silicon Valley Venture Capital. At Altitude Networks, we use a
modern architecture that is designed to optimize development efficiency and
velocity. We use a serverless architecture and advanced CI/CD tools that
enable all team members to quickly develop, deploy, and maintain code in
production in AWS cloud

------
jann
Lateral | Berlin, Germany | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://lateral.io/](https://lateral.io/)

Lateral, a machine learning startup, is looking for front- and back-end
engineers to join our growing team. We’re creating production systems around
cutting edge machine learning and deploying them to help a wide range of
industries, be it building physical infrastructure or drafting proposals. We
have a real focus on UX and design and strive to create the best experience
for the users of our tools.

Back-end engineer | As a back-end engineer at Lateral you will work with a
team to start from a project specification, plan out a solution and build it
out to production. You will have the opportunity to influence the outlook of
our development process. Experience with APIs (design, implementation), Python
and SQL databases (we use PostgreSQL) are essential.

Front-end engineer | As a front-end engineer at Lateral you will work with
back-end developers and the UX/Design team in order to take a design and turn
it into a functioning web application. We develop a broad range of interfaces
to recommend content, train machine learning models or make workflows more
efficient. Ideally you can work with or without frameworks (we mainly use
React) and can keep up to speed with the rapidly evolving world of front-end
dev and tooling.

What we offer:

\- Competitive pay

\- Budget for learning and conferences

\- Urban Sports Club membership

\- A great atmosphere

\- Autonomy and responsibility

\- Team events

\- Relocation assistance

Lateral is committed to creating a diverse environment and would encourage
people from all backgrounds to apply for this role.

We look forward to hearing from you :) Just send me an email: max at
lateral.io

------
chriscal
Octopart | New York City, NY | Multiple Positions | Full Time | Onsite

Octopart was founded in 2006 by three physics graduate students with a mission
to provide open and useful access to all aspects of electronic parts. From our
beginnings as one of the early Y Combinator-backed startups (YC W07) to our
acquisition by Altium in 2015, Octopart has consistently empowered electrical
engineers, buyers, and makers with open access to electronic part data and
industry leading part search, becoming the premier destination for electronic
part data in the industry today.

You'll be part of an entrepreneurial and supportive company whose employees
genuinely enjoy working together to overcome interesting challenges.

We use: Linux, Python, Go, MySQL, Elasticsearch, Looker, Redshift, AWS.

Open Positions: Director of Marketing * Client Services Representative

Full position details and info to apply:
[https://octopart.com/jobs](https://octopart.com/jobs)

------
rvolk
Foxbox Digital is looking for passionate and talented Software Engineers
(React, Elixir) and Project Managers to join our engineering-focused product
development agency. Do you take pride in your work, and want to constantly
improve your skills? Do you want to work on a small team environment and want
to be heard?

We build software for our clients using the latest software development and
project management practices and we love what we do. We're a remote-first
company based in Chicago and we'd love to have you on our team.

Software Engineer - React, React Native - REMOTE, C/S America
[https://foxbox.co/jobs/react-native-software-
engineer/](https://foxbox.co/jobs/react-native-software-engineer/)

Agile Project Manager - Chicago
[https://foxbox.co/jobs/pm/](https://foxbox.co/jobs/pm/)

------
khalilravanna
The Predictive Index | Software Engineer, DevOps Engineer | Westwood,
MA/Boston, MA | ONSITE COMPANY

The Predictive Index (PI) is a technology company that gives business leaders
access to the people science, data, and strategy they need to make objective
hiring decisions, design great teams and culture, and reach their strategic
business goals. PI has more than 7,000 customers, including Nissan, Citizens
Bank, DocuSign, Subway, 47 Brand, Blue Cross Blue Shield, and Omni
Hotels—across 142+ countries, and has undergone more than 500 validity
studies.

Passion, teamwork, and energy are at the core of who we are. Our team embraces
and takes pride in the power of The Predictive Index and its impact on
workplace relationships and culture. We are our best case study.

If you are looking to join a company that is innovative, expects you to think
outside of the box and empowers its employees to act, this could be the
opportunity for you. At the Predictive Index, we embrace an employee-centric
culture that has fun, works hard and accomplishes a lot. Our employees, their
careers and their life outside of work, are our priorities.

Tech Crunch post on $50M funding in February:
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/25/the-predictive-index-
bring...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/25/the-predictive-index-bring...).

POSITIONS

\- Devops Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/predictiveindex/jobs/4258022002...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/predictiveindex/jobs/4258022002..).

\- Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/predictiveindex/jobs/4043242002...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/predictiveindex/jobs/4043242002..).

Contact: wotto+hackernews AT predictiveindex.com

~~~
NetOpWibby
These Greenhouse links don't work.

~~~
khalilravanna
Thanks for heads up! Here’s fixed links.

Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/0db2828d2](https://grnh.se/0db2828d2)

DevOps Engineer: [https://grnh.se/f7576e9e2](https://grnh.se/f7576e9e2)

------
carbonblack_inc
Carbon Black | Waltham, MA; Boston, MA; Boulder, CO; and Hillsboro, OR |
Onsite or Remote in USA (for some positions) |
[https://www.carbonblack.com](https://www.carbonblack.com)

Carbon Black (NASDAQ: CBLK) is a leading provider of next-generation endpoint
security delivered via the cloud. We consolidate prevention, detection,
response, threat hunting, and managed services into a single platform with a
single agent and single console, making it easier for organizations to achieve
better protection. More than 5,000 global customers, including 34 of the
Fortune 100, trust Carbon Black to keep their organizations safe.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-black](https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-
black)

------
hn_hqo
HqO | Engineering - All Levels | Boston, MA | Full-time, Onesite |
[https://www.hqo.co/about/#careers](https://www.hqo.co/about/#careers)

HqO ([https://www.hqo.co](https://www.hqo.co)) is is building software and
services for commercial real estate firms to deliver a winning tenant
experience in a single building or across global portfolios. Our award-winning
software puts new experiences, onsite retail and services, and a sense of
community directly into the tenants’ hands.

As the fastest growing tenant experience technology and services company, HqO
is known for its industry-leading technology, professional services team, TeX
certification services, as well as a unique ecosystem of technology and
amenity partners.

* (Senior) Backend Engineer: [https://hqo.applytojob.com/apply/hhvaKYfhZR/Back-End-Enginee...](https://hqo.applytojob.com/apply/hhvaKYfhZR/Back-End-Engineer?referrer=201911012032032TPXI0QMDMPDBJBF)

* (Senior) Frontend Engineer: [https://hqo.applytojob.com/apply/tv2kCMZ0Q3/Front-End-Engine...](https://hqo.applytojob.com/apply/tv2kCMZ0Q3/Front-End-Engineer?referrer=20191101203309DWU8QIVZRAB00ESG)

* Release Engineer: [https://hqo.applytojob.com/apply/kPt9H4lZSh/Release-Engineer...](https://hqo.applytojob.com/apply/kPt9H4lZSh/Release-Engineer?referrer=20191101203249AJZUWN1QUBHJ6YNR)

* DevOps Engineer: [https://hqo.applytojob.com/apply/fPPTpeHcJD/DevOps-Engineer?...](https://hqo.applytojob.com/apply/fPPTpeHcJD/DevOps-Engineer?referrer=20191101203232ALIFO79QBBYZDKVI)

Learn more or send resumes over to email in profile.

------
mdisibio
QSR Automations, Inc. | DevOps Engineer | Remote or Onsite Louisville, KY |
Full-time

QSR Automations is a veteran of the restaurant software industry, providing
in-store and enterprise solutions to help restaurants improve efficiency,
accuracy, and the guest experience.

We are looking for a motivated and talented DevOps Engineer to join our team
to help provision and manage our cloud infrastructure, deployment pipelines,
and tooling. Our stack includes .NET Core, Kubernetes, and more on AWS.

QSR offers a positive, flexible workplace with a competitive employment
package, comprehensive benefits and a 401(k) plan.

Sound interesting? E-mail me directly (mdisibio AT qsrautomations DOT com) or
apply via [https://www.qsrautomations.com/company/careers/devops-
engine...](https://www.qsrautomations.com/company/careers/devops-engineer/)

------
MerelvH
Stream.io ([https://getstream.io](https://getstream.io)) | Amsterdam |
preferably ONSITE | VISA | Full time

Stream is an API platform that powers feeds and chat for over 500 million end-
users, who access Stream via a blazing fast API service.

We are looking to hire a:

\- Backend software engineer (Go)

\- Junior/Intermediate iOS developer

\- Senior Javascript developer

\- .NET developer

\- Flutter developer

Stream has a casual social culture and offers a competitive salary and great
benefits. Our talented team is diverse, highly technical and collaborative,
which makes Stream a great place to learn and improve your skills.

Our stack:

\- Go, Python, NodeJS \- RocksDB, Postgresql, RabbitMQ \- Django, Celery \-
AWS, Puppet, CloudFormation, Vagrant \- Grafana, Graphite, ELK \- Redis,
Memcached

Interested? Email me on merel@getstream.io or head over to
[https://angel.co/company/stream](https://angel.co/company/stream)!

------
exAspArk
Hyre | Full-Stack Developer | Toronto, Canada | ONSITE, REMOTE Canada

Hyre is a marketplace that connects event organizers such as hotels and venues
with event staff such as wait and bar staff. Essentially, an Uber-like model
for the $80B+ event staffing industry.

We are an ambitious early-stage startup, looking for a motivated and
experienced Full-Stack Developer in our office space in the heart of downtown
Toronto, Canada. Join our growing team to work with talented people, iterate
quickly, and help us expand to new markets.

Our tech stack:

– Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Sidekiq.

– Elixir, Phoenix, GraphQL.

– JavaScript, React, ReactNative.

– PostgreSQL, Redis.

– Docker, Kubernetes, GCP, AWS.

Apply: evgeny@hyrestaff.com or
[https://angel.co/company/hyrestaff/jobs/634659-senior-
full-s...](https://angel.co/company/hyrestaff/jobs/634659-senior-full-stack-
developer)

------
philiiiiiipp
DatHuis | ONSITE | VISA | Serverless Backend / Fullstack Engineer | Amsterdam,
Netherlands | Full-Time | €45K-€60 + equity

[https://angel.co/company/dathuis/jobs/625988-backend-
enginee...](https://angel.co/company/dathuis/jobs/625988-backend-engineer-
serverless)

Requirements:

* You have high standards and also request this from your co-workers

* Strong interest or experience with a serverless infrastructure

* Extensive experience with the AWS platform, CloudFormation is your friend

* Extensive experience with Javascript ( preferably with types )

* Strong motivation to create loved products with an eye for detail

* Experience in GraphQL

* You where already a developer when Germany became world champion in soccer (4+ years)

Nice to have:

* Entrepreneurial

* Experience in a strongly typed language

* You like sarcasm, like, a lot! Because we have _ze best_ sarcasm!

Get free coffee and a pen with pauline@dathuis.nl ( No recruiters )

------
brianglow
Glow | Lead Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | glow.fm

Glow's mission is to create a world where content realizes its value, starting
with helping podcasters build media businesses. Today, we're the easiest and
most flexible way for podcasters to build membership programs. Over time, we
aim to be for podcasters what Shopify is for e-commerce entrepreneurs. We are
100% aligned with creators and aim to help them succeed by creating a business
around what they love to do.

We are looking for a Lead Software Engineer to be one of the early members of
our team. This is an opportunity to help build Glow from its earliest days.
The role is mostly individual contributor work (technical vision, design,
writing code), with some time mentoring 2-3 other engineers on the team.

We promise that you'll never be bored, that you'll be trusted to manage your
own time, and that you'll be working on something that makes a difference in
the lives of content creators and their fans. Also, we offer a competitive
salary, full medical/dental benefits, and unlimited podcasts.

Does the following sound like you? You love podcasts. You are excited about
helping creators thrive and build a living around their content. You have
strong customer empathy and a track record of building customer-facing
products. You work iteratively, shipping often and measuring results. You
enjoy a small team where bureaucracy is low but great communication and
collaboration is essential. You don’t get hung up on the boundaries of front-
end, back-end, dev ops – you do whatever it takes to deliver. You think in
terms of architecture and love to stitch together all elements of the software
lifecycle to deliver great software. You thrive in the ambiguity and activity
of a startup environment.

We closed our $2.3M seed round of financing in August with a great group of
investors including Greycroft, Jeff Katzenberg's WndrCo, and the rapper Nas.

[https://www.glow.fm/job?gh_jid=4444651002](https://www.glow.fm/job?gh_jid=4444651002)

------
dbcfd
Verizon NDR | Denver, CO | Full Time | Onsite (Relocation Available) |
[https://enterprise.verizon.com//products/security/advanced-t...](https://enterprise.verizon.com//products/security/advanced-
threat-analytics-and-detection/network-detection-response/)

Verizon NDR (formerly Protectwise) is the evolution of effective, efficient
and accessible network security. Customers need no specialized hardware to
rapidly deploy Network Detection and Response in any segment of the modern
network — enterprise, cloud, industrial, IoT and 5G — to see all activities
and record everything for comprehensive analysis, discovery and action.

Come join us if are looking to work on a very challenging problem, securing
some of the largest networks in the world, dealing with a high volume of data,
on a very good, agile team, with a great group of peers. We work in an amazing
office in downtown Denver, near Union Station, making the commute fairly easy.
We have a large selection of great lunch and happy hour options, plus the
standard amenities like a kegerator and lots of food.

\- Network Capture (Rust) - Develop the next generation of network capture and
perform analysis of packets and network protocols. Knowledge of C/C++ and
network protocols (IT and OT) is helpful.

\- Platform - Processing (C/C++/Scala) - Work on the system responsible for
ingesting and processing the captured network data. Knowledge of Kafka, Solr,
and Cassandra is helpful. Knowledge of network protocols (IT and OT) is
helpful.

\- Platform - Storage (Scala) -> Work on the system responsible for storing
and querying the captured network data. Knowledge of Kafka, Solr, and
Cassandra is helpful.

\- Infrastructure (Terraform/AWS) -> Help to enable the infrastructure
powering the platform. Knowledge of Ansible, Cassandra, Solr, Kafka, and the
JVM helpful.

If you are interested or want more information, please email us at
ndr.careers@verizon.com. In your communication, please mention hacker news.

------
nimblehq
Nimble | Bangkok, Thailand | Fulltime | ONSITE | Visa/Work Permit + Relocation
assistance | [https://nimblehq.co/](https://nimblehq.co/)

We are a team of designers, software developers and product owners building
outstanding web and mobile applications for companies of all sizes, from
1-person startups to Fortune 500 companies. We take a product development
approach, creating custom software that people will love to use and empowering
our clients to do what they do best - better.

Senior Web Developer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/web-developer-mid-senior-
level-1](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/web-developer-mid-senior-level-1)

Senior Android Developer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/android-developer-mid-
senior-leve...](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/android-developer-mid-senior-
level-1)

Senior iOS Developer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/ios-developer-mid-senior-
level-1](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/ios-developer-mid-senior-level-1)

Technical Product Owner: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-
owner-6](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-owner-6)

Senior UX/UI Designer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-uxui-
designer-3](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-uxui-designer-3)

Internship Software Developer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/internship-
software-developer-ban...](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/internship-software-
developer-bangkok)

We keep our recruitment process practical and straightforward:
[https://github.com/nimblehq/our-team/blob/master/join-
us/our...](https://github.com/nimblehq/our-team/blob/master/join-us/our-
recruitment-process.md)

------
DanFeldman
Starsky Robotics (YC S16) | Software, Sr. Software, Internships, All Robotics
Positions, ML | San Francisco, CA | Onsite, INTERNS, VISA | Full-time Come
build self driving trucks! Starsky Robotics is a fantastic place to work,
we're solving hard problems across the board and need help. We have positions
open for all sides of the robotics stack, and are specifically looking for
more Software eng. maturity for the Teleoperation stack. I personally work on
the Infra side and am looking for extra hands on our data, simulator, and
fleet management infrastructure. Interns welcome to apply as well! We have
priority positions open for Perception, SWE Teleop, Controls, and Safety
Validation.

Earlier this year we drove our truck with no one in the vehicle on a public
highway in Florida, see video [1].

We recently opened new Software positions across all Truck systems.

Blurb:

We're working to make trucks autonomous on the highway and remote controlled
by experienced remote drivers for the first and last mile. Our self driving
trucks will make roads safer while giving drivers meaningful work close to
their homes and families.

We currently run our trucks autonomously on the highway, with freight. We are
looking for awesome engineers who are comfortable working on a scrappy, driven
engineering team.

We use Python, C++, and lots of bash scripting. We are a group of PhDs,
masters, bachelors, and college dropouts with a diverse set of backgrounds.
We're looking for folks with experience building and shipping products and a
history of diving excitedly into new fields. We can sponsor visas. All
positions non-remote unless otherwise specified.

Apply online, every application is read:
[https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/](https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/)
or email me (daniel + @<company_name>.com) with any questions, but do not send
me your resume (please apply instead online).

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCNSZKXvi64](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCNSZKXvi64)

------
openmosix
Coinbase (YC S12) | [https://coinbase.com/](https://coinbase.com/) | Software
Engineers | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite

Coinbase is a secure online platform for buying, selling, transferring, and
storing digital currency. Our mission is to create an open financial system
for the world and to be the leading global brand for helping people convert
digital currency into and out of their local currency.

What we are looking for:

Senior Software Engineers - Backend (several teams for Identity, Payments, and
products) - You will be building and scaling the bridge between the crypto and
the physical economy. See
[https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/765130](https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/765130)
or
[https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/1631556](https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/1631556)

Software Engineers - Backend (several teams for Identity and products) - You
will be building and scaling the bridge between the crypto and the physical
economy. See
[https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/1680190](https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/1680190)

(Android) Mobile Engineers - You will be building consumer applications for
the mobile crypto experience! See
[https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/1746745](https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions/1746745)

Principal Engineers, Frontend Engineers and many more at
[https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions](https://www.coinbase.com/careers/positions)

Feel free to apply through any of the links, email me at
luca.bonmassar(at)coinbase.com or connect with me on LinkedIn
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucabonmassar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucabonmassar/)

------
Wheelslabs
Wheels | West Hollywod, LA | Senior/Mid Software Engineers| Onsite WFH days
available | Full-time |
[https://www.Takewheels.com](https://www.Takewheels.com)

Wheels is a last-mile, shared electric vehicle platform changing the current
landscape in dockless mobility.

From an engineering perspective, we are focused on solving three key problems:
(1) move fast to drive growth but design systems that can scale, (2) build a
team of extremely talented engineers, and (3) build a culture where engineers
are empowered and responsible for the products

We are currently Seeking- iOS, Android, Backend (python), Devops and Front-end
Engineers

Apply at: iOS -
[https://jobs.lever.co/getwheelsapp/def0b4da-f87d-4590-b00c-e...](https://jobs.lever.co/getwheelsapp/def0b4da-f87d-4590-b00c-e..).
Android-
[https://jobs.lever.co/getwheelsapp/95d79a40-6783-4c3d-b51a-8...](https://jobs.lever.co/getwheelsapp/95d79a40-6783-4c3d-b51a-8..).
Backend -
[https://jobs.lever.co/getwheelsapp/ceaac367-b078-4bb3-b849-7...](https://jobs.lever.co/getwheelsapp/ceaac367-b078-4bb3-b849-7..).
Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are well funded by top-tier VCs.
Recent articles on us:

[https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/15/wheels-
raises-50-million-f...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/15/wheels-
raises-50-million-for-pedal-less-e-bike-share/)

[https://forbes.com/sites/dbloom/2019/01/23/wheels-
minibike-d...](https://forbes.com/sites/dbloom/2019/01/23/wheels-minibike-
dockless-electric-launches-37-million-lyft-uber-bird/#7cbe63047775)

[https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20190326005221/en](https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20190326005221/en)

------
tlrobinson
Metabase | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, REMOTE, FULL-TIME |
[http://www.metabase.com/](http://www.metabase.com/)

We’re a small well-funded team building beautiful open source business
intelligence tools used by over 17,000 companies.

React frontend, Clojure backend. Most of the work we do is open source. We’re
looking to hire strong frontend, backend, generalist, and sales engineers.

If you love open source, building beautiful products, and working with data,
apply at [http://www.metabase.com/jobs](http://www.metabase.com/jobs)

------
tango12
Hasura | San Francisco / Remote | Full time

Hasura[1] is an open-source[2] tech company dedicated to make data-access
stateless, secure and easy. The Hasura GraphQL engine provides instant
realtime GraphQL APIs and an eventing system on Postgres.

We're hiring senior/experienced Haskell engineers to work on the Hasura
GraphQL engine.

More details at: [https://hasura.io/careers](https://hasura.io/careers)

[1] [https://hasura.io](https://hasura.io) [2]
[https://github.com/hasura/graphql-engine](https://github.com/hasura/graphql-
engine)

------
BrunoJo
Pexels | Ruby On Rails Engineer and Data Analyst | Remote | Full-time

Pexels is one of the biggest free stock photo communities in the world.
Millions of people look for photos on Pexels each month. Help us to make it
even more fun for photographers to be part of the community and even simpler
for consumers to find the right photo.

We are looking for a Ruby on Rails developer and a Data Engineer / Analyst
with an expert-level SQL knowledge.

Apply on AngelList and become a part of our global team. I look forward to
hearing from you.

[https://angel.co/company/pexels/jobs/](https://angel.co/company/pexels/jobs/)

~~~
throwaway_pdp09
There is an apply now button on the job advertisement page which asks you to
sign up for something. I will not use that because I do not know what Im
signing up for or with who or why.

------
sproefke
Truveris | Boston or NYC | REMOTE | Full-time | www.truveris.com

Truveris produces an end-to-end pharmacy benefits management system that helps
numerous market participants reduce costs and increase transparency.

We are hiring software, devops and security engineers! Tech stack highlights:
Python, SQLalchemy, Linux, PostgreSQL, AWS, React.js

While we are open to remote employees, we would prefer folks in the Eastern
Standard Timezone and that reside in the US (for HIPAA compliance reasons).

For more info, please visit
[https://jobs.lever.co/truveris](https://jobs.lever.co/truveris) or email our
recruiter, Sarah at sproefke@truveris.com

~~~
yc_user_2019
Is this position remote only for US based candidates?

------
tjohnell
Handy | New York, NY | Engineering Manager & Senior Software Engineer | ONSITE
| Full-time

Handy is changing the way the world buys services by connecting customers with
vetted, independent, local service professionals in a fast, convenient and
reliable way - at the tap of a button. Started in 2012 by Oisin Hanrahan &
Umang Dua, Handy has scaled to offer cleaning, installation, and assembly
services across the entire US and has processed over 3 million transactions.
As of 2019, Handy is an independently operated subsidiary of ANGI Homeservices
(Nasdaq: ANGI), the world's largest home services marketplace including brands
like HomeAdvisor and Angie's List. This milestone gives us more leverage to
bring the Handy experience to millions of more customers.

Handy is also the assembly and installation partner for major retailers
including Wayfair, Walmart, eBay, Crate & Barrel, and Costco (see more detail
at [https://handy.com/retail](https://handy.com/retail)). Each partner
represents an opportunity to introduce Handy to more customers, and drive
growth for the company.

We're offering:

\- Competitive salary plus equity

\- Full medical, dental, vision package to fit your needs

\- Monthly Handy credits (Free weekly cleanings!)

\- Unlimited vacation policy; work hard and take time when you need it

\- A fun office in the heart of Manhattan, always stocked with coffee, snacks
and drinks; catered lunch and dinner, foosball, office events and team outings

\- Ground floor opportunity with a team building something great

\- The rare opportunity to work with sharp, motivated teammates solving some
of the most unique challenges and changing an industry

We're looking for talented engineers who love to work collaboratively and
solve challenging problems.

Senior Software Engineer: [https://bit.ly/2Xz6zve](https://bit.ly/2Xz6zve)

Engineering Manager: [https://bit.ly/35aY3rf](https://bit.ly/35aY3rf)

------
Bipasha
Software Engineering- Mentor | Bangalore | ONSITE | Full-time employment | 75
paid vacations days | INR100K learning & travel allowance | Competitive
compensation | Apply at [https://bit.ly/2S9PNVw](https://bit.ly/2S9PNVw) If
you've ever thought of sharing your programming skills, we want you. MountBlue
Technologies ([https://www.mountblue.io](https://www.mountblue.io)) is looking
for great software engineers to mentor the next generation of coders. Come,
contribute towards making India a nation of coders. You have been saying you
want to give back- here is your chance Design, plan and implement a 9-12 weeks
intensive programming bootcamp in one of the various streams such as Full-
Stack Web development, Android, iOS, front-end intensive, backend intensive
etc. Be a coach and a cheer leader. Continuously push, nudge and encourage,
trainees to produce their best work.

MountBlue vision is to be an alternative to traditional college education.
Currently, MountBlue’s business is running coding bootcamps for entry level
programmers on most in-demand web and mobile technologies, with a view of
finding them rewarding development careers in startups. Our developers are in
some of the most well-known startups in India- from bootstrapped software
shops to unicorns. If successful, MountBlue will rewrite the technology
education paradigm in the country

------
scanr
Reading UK| Investec
([https://www.investec.co.uk](https://www.investec.co.uk)) | Fintech | Full
Stack Engineer | Full Time | Onsite | Permanent

Join us in building awesome fin-tech solutions for our customers.

We're using C# and .NET Core on the backend and React and TypeScript on the
front end. We’re also using AWS, Docker and Kubernetes.

If you love programming and would like an entertaining job with smart and
friendly colleagues, lots to learn and a wide variety of challenges, please
get in touch.

You can email me personally at jamie.mccrindle@investec.co.uk.

------
CapsherHR
CAPSHER Technology/ College Station, TX/ FULL TIME/ ONSITE Entry Level
Developer

Responsibilities: Your primary responsibility will be to develop components of
software applications for commercial use. Your effort will make significant
contributions to the company and our clients. We expect that you will grow
into the Developer 2 position.

Qualifications: The ideal candidate: Holds a bachelor's degree in computer
science or computer engineering, or commensurate experience. Has academic or
professional coding experience. Is proficient at developing with one of C++,
C#, Objective C, or Java. Additional programming languages are a plus.
Demonstrates academic or professional experience working on team. Is a
reliable, hard worker who seeks challenges and is skilled at solving problems.
Clearly expresses ideas verbally and graphically. Is able to perform physical
demands including: using computer equipment in an office setting, occasionally
lifting and moving objects up to 40 pounds, and occasionally traveling to meet
with clients in person. Is a U.S. citizen, permanent resident, asylee,
refugee, or temporary resident. Temporary residents do not include those with
nonimmigrant work authorization (F, J, H or L visas), such as students in
practical training status. Exceptions to these requirements may be determined
based on shortage of qualified candidates with a particular skill. CAPSHER
will require proof of work authorization.

Apply online at www.capsher.com

------
josiepappas
BitMEX | San Francisco | VISA | On-Site | bitmex.com/careers

What is BitMEX - and why do we exist?

BitMEX is a derivatives trading platform that offers investors opportunities
using only Bitcoin. We are not a spot exchange where you can buy Bitcoin with
USD or other fiat currencies. Across the globe, and particularly in Asia, we
have over half a million open accounts, of which approximately 100,000 belong
to active users. Effectively, BitMEX offers commercial hedgers, Bitcoin
miners, and professional and retail traders the ability to speculate on the
price of Bitcoin, and to exchange Bitcoin risk, with other market participants
on a level playing field. Our platform was developed by ex-bankers who were
(and are) well-versed in computer science, financial engineering, and
traditional finance. BitMEX launched in 2014 and subsequently has grown to
become one of the most important marketplaces in the crypto space. Our hottest
positions are listed below. Please apply if you are interested in learning
more. For questions, reach out to people@bitmex.com

Network Security Engineer
[https://grnh.se/b6d212662](https://grnh.se/b6d212662), Senior Software
Engineer, Mobile [https://grnh.se/ea3714a82](https://grnh.se/ea3714a82),
Senior Software Engineer, API
[https://grnh.se/499fb4222](https://grnh.se/499fb4222)

------
ahurst
Synopsys | Senior Software Engineer, Static Analysis | San Francisco, CA |
Full-time | ONSITE

The Static Analysis team is looking for an exceptional C/C++ developer to join
the Coverity team. The job involves the creation of new code checks, evolving
Coverity's state-of-the-art analysis infrastructure, optimizing multi-process
and system code, and generally pushing the envelope of static analysis. The
perfect candidate will have a strong passion for improving software quality
and security-- perhaps some background in programming languages and static
analysis-- and foremost a strong desire to learn.

This position is ideal if you: * Enjoy abstract reasoning about software
systems. * Want to help find critical security vulnerabilities before they go
live. * Have a desire to learn the latest programming languages, to compare
and contrast their strengths and weaknesses.

You will work in our China Basin office in San Francisco, with easy access to
Muni and Caltrain. This is a chance to dive deep into some challenging
engineering problems, with the backing of a solid company and top-notch team
of coworkers.

Apply at
[https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreL...](https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreLoad?partnerid=25235&siteid=5359&PageType=JobDetails&jobid=1490303#jobDetails=1490303_5359)
or email ahurst at synopsys dot com

~~~
person_of_color
VISA?

------
jmoughon
Texas A&M Transportation Institute | Web Applications Developer II | College
Station, TX | Full Time | Onsite

Texas A&M Transportation Institute (TTI) develops solutions to the problems
and challenges facing all modes of transportation. The Institute conducts over
700 research projects annually with over 200 sponsors at all levels of
government and the private sector.

The web applications group develops and maintains a variety of web
applications for transportation research and operations needs. These
applications may be as simple as WordPress websites with custom themes to as
complex as multiple micro-services with several APIs and custom applications.
There is also a growing need for help with data visualization (Tableau, D3.js,
and more).

We primarily develop solutions in PHP (Laravel, WordPress, custom solutions)
and JavaScript (Vue.js, Node.js, and custom solutions). Our apps are hosted in
AWS and Azure. We have a team of 3 software developers and 2 content
developers. Our group also has designers, photographers, videographers,
editors, social media experts, and more on staff.

[https://tti.tamu.edu](https://tti.tamu.edu) Apply:
[https://tamus.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/TTI_External/job/B...](https://tamus.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/TTI_External/job/Bryan-TTI/Web-Applications-Developer-II_R-024988)

------
CNjobs
Condé Nast | Platform Infrastructure Engineering Team, Engineering Manager &
Sr Software Engineer Roles | REMOTE | Full time |
[https://www.condenast.com/careers](https://www.condenast.com/careers)

Condé Nast is a global media company that produces some of the world’s leading
print, digital, video and social brands, including The New Yorker, Vogue,
Vanity Fair, Wired, GQ, Ars Technica, and Bon Appétit.

We are transforming our PaaS team to have a custom developer
experience/enablement focus. This team develops tools to manage
containerization and cloud provisioning. They create flexible, scalable,
tailor-made infrastructure solutions for our various dev missions, including
internal content production/management tools, consumer-facing web
applications, and ad tech/predictive analytics data pipelines. More details
below. We'd love to hear from you.

EM:
[https://condenast.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/CondeCareers/job/1-W...](https://condenast.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/CondeCareers/job/1-World-
Trade-Center-New-York-NY/Engineering-Manager---Infrastructure_R-02380)

Sr SWE: [https://condenast.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/CondeCareers/j...](https://condenast.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/CondeCareers/job/1-World-Trade-Center-New-York-NY/Senior-Software-Engineer
--Infrastructure-_R-02090)

------
byke21
BeverageX | Full Stack Developer | Remote or Denver, CO |
[https://beveragex.com/](https://beveragex.com/)

We're looking for an experienced full stack developer who wants to work in a
start up environment. We want to hire the best qualified candidate, so working
remotely is not a problem.

[https://www.indeedjobs.com/beveragex/jobs/a94bff7ee8d09e6d20...](https://www.indeedjobs.com/beveragex/jobs/a94bff7ee8d09e6d202e)

~~~
twright
FYI getting a "This job may be expired or no longer being advertised." from
that link.

------
asoto
Interview Schedule | Senior Full Stack Engineer | REMOTE (USA) | Full Time |
[https://interviewschedule.com/careers/](https://interviewschedule.com/careers/)

I'm a founder looking to hire our third full stack engineer for a fully remote
team. We've found product-market fit, have strong revenue growth, and are well
funded by top tier investors. This is an exceptional opportunity to join a
small and fast-growing startup, transforming an industry with powerful and
easy to use products customers love. As an early employee you'll have tons of
ownership, a big impact on product, a say in our values, and opportunities to
tremendously accelerate your career growth.

Interview Schedule is changing how teams hire. Our first product streamlines
recruiting scheduling and coordination, saving teams hundreds of hours a
month. We’re just getting started on, and have our sights set on making hiring
a great experience for recruiters, hiring managers, and candidates. We’re
building the platform to engage these key stakeholders and fix the $200
billion per year hiring industry.

\- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom/view/P_AAAAAAIAAFWA9yARIUxxyc?trackingTag=hackerNews)

------
W3FHiring
Web3 Foundation | Technology Grants Lead | Full-time, Zug Switzerland - ONSITE
or REMOTE | [https://polkadot.network/](https://polkadot.network/)

Full posting at:
[https://web3.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=60](https://web3.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=60)

We’re building the future of identity, privacy, financial markets and commerce
through blockchains and other cryptographic technologies. At the core of this
work is Polkadot - a platform that enables blockchains of all kinds to
interact and stay secure. This is an opportunity to work at the forefront of
technological development and join in shaping the future of society.

The Web3 Foundation is committed to distributing a significant amount of
funding for the development of open source software that will contribute to
the creation of the Web3 technologies stack. The purpose of this role is to
continuously refine the technology roadmap, set up of processes which allow
for execution of the roadmap and evaluate the merit of grant applications,
i.e. determine whether the proposed project represents a meaningful
contribution and evaluate the level of technical expertise of teams or
individuals that apply.

For any questions just reach out at jobs@web3.foundation

See also other available roles at
[https://jobs.web3.foundation](https://jobs.web3.foundation)

------
jeff_ciesielski
KeyMe | (Sr) Software Engineer(s) | New York, New York | Full-Time | ONSITE |
key.me

KeyMe manufactures and operates a nation-wide fleet of robotic key cutting
kiosks and seeks to provide fast accurate key duplication, digital key storage
to prevent lockouts, and full-service locksmith services for non-key related
needs.

We're looking to grow our control systems team to continue to scale out our
fleet of kiosks. In the last 3 years we've grown 10x, and are on track to
double our install base again next year. We offer a wide variety of
engineering activities and have a great team working on some extremely
challenging problems (remotely administering 5k robots on cell modems? Live
configuration sync between 5k nodes and a central server with varying
latency?). Our tech stack is primarily Python3|Haskell|Linux and we're looking
to add some folks with Docker | RabbitMQ | FP experience (any FP language is
fine).

If you're interested in working with robotics and hardware AND have an
interest in functional programming, I'd love to hear from you. Feel free to
check out our job posting:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/keyme/jobs/4266786002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/keyme/jobs/4266786002)
Or contact me directly: jeff.ciesielski[at]key.me

(We will also have some additional roles opening up in the very neat future,
so if you're a CV / ML / Data engineer, I'd love to hear from you too!)

------
eli
Industry Dive | Full-Stack Web Developer | Washington, DC | Full-time | onsite

Industry Dive ([https://industrydive.com/](https://industrydive.com/)) is
looking for a motivated and curious full-stack web developer to join our
engineering team. We use a variety of open-source technology, and our core
application is a custom CMS build with Python and Django. We are also cross-
functional, so you'll have the opportunity to work on many other types of
projects. For example, we're currently working on building out a data pipeline
into Google BigQuery to support BI reporting and new product initiatives.
We're also working on improving out automated testing, deployment, and hosting
infrastructure with the eventual goal of full CI/CD.

This job reports to the VP of Engineering. Industry Dive strives to provide an
inclusive and welcoming environment. One of our core values is for employees
to bring their unique perspective and personality to a variety of projects.
Your voice and the work you’ll do here matters to your teammates, other teams
within the company and our customers and readers.

Industry Dive was selected as a "Best Place to Work" by the Washington Post in
2017, 2018 and 2019.

More about us and the job at
[https://www.industrydive.com/careers/](https://www.industrydive.com/careers/)
You can also email me with any questions eli-at-industrydive.com

------
bgentry
Distru ([https://www.distru.com](https://www.distru.com)) | Product Marketer,
Head of Sales | Oakland, CA | REMOTE | Full-Time

Distru is a software platform for the cannabis supply chain. Our product helps
cannabis companies manage production, sales, invoicing, and shipments,
automating compliance with complicated state regulations that require real-
time inventory tracking gram-by-gram. We are growing rapidly with over $500M
in transactions per year passing through our platform, and we’re uniquely
positioned to define trade in the growing cannabis industry.

We are a lean 16 person engineering-focused team that includes early employees
from Opendoor, GitHub, and Heroku. Our fully remote team is spread across the
US, Canada, Brazil, and Spain.

After bootstrapping ourselves to profitability, we raised our seed round with
Felicis Ventures, Village Global, Global Founders Capital, and notable angel
investors including Elad Gil, Katie Stanton, and Avichal Garg:
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/03/distru-a-maker-of-
supply-c...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/03/distru-a-maker-of-supply-chain-
software-for-the-cannabis-industry-has-raised-3-million-led-by-felicis/)

Please apply at [https://distru.com/careers](https://distru.com/careers) and
mention Hacker News!

------
wmaiouiru
HeadSpin | Asia Pacific | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://www.headspin.io/](https://www.headspin.io/)

HeadSpin is revolutionizing the way developers test, monitor and optimize
their applications. We are building a first-of-its-kind, mobile device cloud
platform that allows apps to instantaneously run on real devices across global
mobile carrier networks. Our goal is to provide powerful, actionable data
which pinpoints any problem in the app and enables developers to fix these
issues before launch.

Sales Engineer | As a Sales Engineer at HeadSpin, you will be responsible for
providing world class pre-sales technical support to the sales team. Working
directly with customers you will be the subject matter expert on application
performance management and HeadSpin.

I am hiring specifically for someone that speaks fluent Mandarin Chinese
[会说普通话]

Please apply via this link [In Additional Information add "Ask HS: Who is
hiring?"]
[https://jobs.lever.co/headspin/35a94223-34b1-4414-981d-2491b...](https://jobs.lever.co/headspin/35a94223-34b1-4414-981d-2491bfa53851/apply)

We are also hiring other roles [Software Engineers, Data Scientist, Sales]
[https://jobs.lever.co/headspin](https://jobs.lever.co/headspin)

------
xdeepak81
Amazon Web Services | Software Dev Engineer | Seattle and Vancouver | ONSITE

Serverless Database Amazon Aurora Serverless an on-demand, auto-scaling
configuration for Amazon Aurora (MySQL-compatible edition), where the database
will automatically start up, shut down, and scale capacity up or down based on
your application's needs, with no down time. It enables you to run your
database in the cloud without managing any database instances. With Amazon
Aurora Serverless we aim to do nothing less than revolutionize the database
business. Aurora Serverless builds on top of foundational AWS services such as
EC2, S3 and DynamoDB and we are breaking new ground in the way that customers
experience databases.

Read more details and apply here

Vancouver [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/965513/senior-software-
devel...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/965513/senior-software-development-
engineer)

Seattle [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/973825/senior-software-
devel...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/973825/senior-software-development-
engineer) [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/920217/software-
development-...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/920217/software-development-
engineer)

------
SteveAttentive
Attentive | New York, NY | Full-time | ONSITE

Attentive was founded by startup veterans who founded TapCommerce, a mobile
app retargeting platform they sold to Twitter in 2014. They brought their
expertise in mobile and behavioral data technology to Attentive, and the next
frontier in marketing-- personalized mobile messaging. This past August,
Attentive raised a $40 million Series B round, led by Sequoia Capital. As a
result, we're scaling up our Engineering team fast, seeking:

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/attentivemobile/59047c4c-e067-4871-811...](https://jobs.lever.co/attentivemobile/59047c4c-e067-4871-811d-ff61e8f31290)

Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/attentivemobile/4e36f5ff-023a-4b66-af5...](https://jobs.lever.co/attentivemobile/4e36f5ff-023a-4b66-af55-dde92b82eb91)

Frontend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/attentivemobile/55e5b7f5-cf73-46b9-b01...](https://jobs.lever.co/attentivemobile/55e5b7f5-cf73-46b9-b014-e98b4b4096d8)

DevOps Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/attentivemobile/cf9feb6b-1873-4eac-b52...](https://jobs.lever.co/attentivemobile/cf9feb6b-1873-4eac-b520-760614bbe7c7)

If you have any questions, feel free to email me directly at
sfleming@attentivemobile.com, thanks!

------
famousactress
Elation Health | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA & Carlsbad, CA | Full
Time & REMOTE

At Elation we make tools for physicians and their patients that improve the
efficiency and fidelity of their relationship, and help to make the delivery
of excellent, proactive healthcare possible. We have various openings across
the rest of the organization which you can see here:
[https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/](https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/)
\-- and we're in the process of opening a couple of roles in engineering (not
on the website yet).

In engineering our biggest hiring focuses at the moment is for software
engineers on our backend team, ideally based in the San Diego area
(particularly North County Coastal) - though remote is also an option.

Tech stack is AWS/Python/Django/MySQL/ReactJS. We have a great team full of
people that really value working closely with product, customer-experience,
and users. Lots of interesting problems to solve!

Feel free to reach out to me directly if you have any questions or are
curious! My information is in my profile. I'm doing the hiring in SD and after
years of remote and SF based recruiting really interested in meeting exciting
people down here (I live in Encinitas/Carlsbad area). I'm always happy to chat
about specific positions, the company, or healthcare in general.

------
dlngdn
Rescale | San Francisco | ONSITE | Some roles open to REMOTE |
[https://jobs.lever.co/rescale](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale) Rescale offers
a software platform and hardware infrastructure for companies to perform
scientific and engineering simulation. (We're an HPC/Supercomputing Cloud
Platform) We are a Y Combinator startup with top investors: Jeff Bezos, Sam
Altman, Paul Graham, Peter Thiel, & a bunch of others. I think we're now #39
on the Top YC list. We have about 140 employees scattered around the world,
with about 25 software developers mostly all located in San Francisco. The
company still feels small and everyone is pretty tight. Work atmosphere is fun
& friendly. We recently closed Series B ($32MM). We are growing very rapidly--
all departments are hiring (We doubled in size in the last two quarters). It's
exciting, a lot of opportunity, interesting technical problems to solve,
definitely a good time to join. Devs that come in now will have the
opportunity to have a big impact on the future of our company, our code & our
culture.

We're currently looking for:

Senior DevOps Engineers, Senior Backend Engineers, Data Engineers, Software
Engineers, a Lead UI/UX Designer, Frontend Engineers, Senior Frontend
Engineers, Software Engineers in Test - QA, Site Reliability Engineers, & PMs

~~~
elbear
Is remote US only? That's what I can tell from your jobs page.

~~~
emalie
Yes! Thanks for clarifying.

------
acl777
Publicis Spine | New York, NY or Chicago, IL | Onsite | Visa Transfers | Full-
time

Publicis Spine, is a group inside Publicis Groupe, is hiring a front-end web
developer to build a digital marketing platform for our clients. Our clients
are large national and international companies. Publicis Groupe has been in
business for over 90 years. Our third group CEO was appointed recently and he
is determined for the company to have solutions in the digital marketing
arena.

Our stack is micro-service Ruby on Rails APIs on the back with Angular 8 on
the front. Openings are for my team in the NYC or Chicago office.

I am looking for someone that _loves_ front-end development. Your tools are
CSS, JavaScript, and HTML, in that order. You can hold your own when talking
about your tools, even schooling 'full-stack engineers' in the process.

Competitive pay, full health benefits, 401k contributions, and more.

Job listing is up:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1573604357](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1573604357)
(New York) or
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1573602877](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1573602877)
(Chicago)

Apply at above links and/or contact me for more details:
[http://redgreenrepeat.com/contact/](http://redgreenrepeat.com/contact/)

------
contingencies
Infinite Food | Chief of Food Safety | China, Hong Kong and Macau | On-site,
full time | infinite-food.com

Infinite Food is establishing the world's first network of fully autonomous
personalized food preparation and retail systems. Consumers discover,
personalize and place mobile orders which are prepared directly from fresh
ingredients, cooked, packaged and ready for pickup within minutes. We're very
confident about machine internals but are now entering the operations area
where best practice meets the outside world, bureaucracy and cross-border
logistics, so we are seeking someone with a deep background in food safety,
ideally combining fresh food operations experience (HACCP, 3PL, supplier
management, etc.), existing industry food safety credentials across one or
more developed markets, and experience with direct regulator relations or
contributing to policy. You will lead food safety during our initial
transition to multi-market operations and as we scale out and enter new
markets. You won't be bored: our focus is on technology and automation, and
your ideas will be rapidly realised by our team of engineers. Bonus points if
you're familiar with working in foreign cultures and languages, because our
initial three markets will include bureaucracy in Cantonese, Mandarin,
English, and Portuguese. Email hr at our domain to accept the challenge.

------
efg
Team Mobot (YC W19) | [https://teammobot.com/](https://teammobot.com/) | New
York, NY | Full-Time | On-Site

Team Mobot is at the cutting edge of quality assurance testing, creating a new
platform that fundamentally transforms the way engineers can accurately and
quickly get the results they need to improve their products. We are looking
for a Software Engineer to help build our internal and external web
applications.

As one of our first engineers, you will have the unique opportunity to
architect and build our customer-facing web app that enables customers to
connect with our service, see our robotic fleet in action, and review
results/analytics to make their own product/engineering decisions.

We have a modern tech stack: Python for our low-level robotics integration,
Clojure for our general platform and ClojureScript for internal and external
web applications. We value any Software Engineer who thinks critically, learns
quickly, and is comfortable working with a variety of technologies and
languages.

Full job description is here:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Aus0yH9gncsO5B56_hIRxGFz...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Aus0yH9gncsO5B56_hIRxGFzaXR_djCCaqSx8FSo2JU/edit?usp=sharing)

If you’re interested or have any questions, feel free to reach out at
hiring@teammobot.com

------
arthurgibson
Bose | Mobile SDK Lead, Frontend JS Senior Engineer - AR/ Wearables Eng |
Boston, MA

Mobile AR/Wearables SDK Lead

Hiring an iOS and generally a mobile SDK lead for our Wearables and Audio AR
platform. You would be responsible for driving software innovation with our
latest IMU enabled Bose Headphones and Glasses. See:
[http://developer.bose.com](http://developer.bose.com) for AR/Wearables SDK

Apply here: [https://boseallaboutme.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Bose_Care...](https://boseallaboutme.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Bose_Careers/job/US-MA---Framingham/Senior-Mobile-Software-Engineer_R15912)

Frontend JS Senior Engineer

You will be working directly on our AR Creator platform that includes building
out web tools for Spatial Audio, Interactive Stories, and Tours. Looking for
people who are excited to push AR concepts into the world using our Bose
Frames and Headphones.

Apply here: [https://boseallaboutme.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Bose_Care...](https://boseallaboutme.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/Bose_Careers/job/US-MA---Boston-Landing/Senior-Frontend-Software-
Engineer_R16699)

Work in our new Boston Landing location, our team has a flexible remote
schedule and team members are encouraged to drive decisions and focus in the
AR and Wearables space.

------
davidatflux
Flux Federation | Senior, Intermediate Software Developers | Wellington or
Auckland, New Zealand |
[https://fluxfederation.com](https://fluxfederation.com)

Flux Federation is a leading technology company known for creating software
products and experiences for innovative energy retailers and their customers
across the globe. And we just happen to be the power behind international
award-winning energy brand Powershop.

We’re a Rails shop but if you’ve got a background in something else that’s
great. We value people from diverse technical backgrounds and we’ve got a
world-famous-in-Wellington cross training program which will teach you Ruby,
Rails, and a bunch of Flux-specific things too. The Flux App is one of the
biggest Rails codebases in the world and we’re serving a large and ever-
growing international customer base. Our codebase is well covered by a suite
of unit and integration tests, and we actively monitor and proactively address
product debt. This is a great opportunity to add Rails to your skillset and
work on a global product at the same time.

Apply here: [https://fluxfederation.com/careers/opportunities/single-
job/...](https://fluxfederation.com/careers/opportunities/single-job/?496708)
or send questions to david.macdonald _at_ fluxfederation dot com

------
saltypal
Eleos Technologies | Remote (US only) | Full time

Eleos Technologies is a growing 8-year-old company building communication
software for truck drivers and field workers.

We’re helping a diverse mix of customers—from mom and pop operations to
household names—improve how they communicate with their employees by tackling
information overload, reducing phone calls, and eliminating obsolete
technologies.

We're looking to grow our mobile team, which maintains our native iOS and
Android apps. These apps are used by thousands of big-rig and small truck
drivers, day and night, every day. We've got two mobile engineers who have
experience with both platforms, and we're looking to keep that flexibility and
mindset as we grow.

The apps do some unique things, including assisting drivers to plan their
trips, find stopovers, manage their electronic duty log, and more—there's a
lot more than just CRUD and chat features to go around.

As a remote team, we're super lucky to have some great folks who use the
ability to work from home to spend more time with their kids, help volunteer
at a school, or otherwise be more fulfilled than they would be working from an
office. You could join us!

If that sounds fun and rewarding to you, the full description and info about
applying are over here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/eleostech/e09301bb-0e4e-4ccd-8d5f-e185...](https://jobs.lever.co/eleostech/e09301bb-0e4e-4ccd-8d5f-e185f7ebd541)

------
dpick
Fast Radius | Software Engineers, Designers, Product Managers | Chicago, IL |
Full Time | Onsite

Fast Radius is building a new kind of factory focused on 3D printing end use
production parts. As part of building and designing a factory from the ground
up, we have the unique opportunity to incorporate software into the
manufacturing process in a way not possible for existing factories.

We're building our platform using Elixir, Rust, and React. If you're
interested in hearing more reach out to me at david.pick@fastradius.com.

------
laurie_percival
Project Rōnin | ONSITE: San Mateo, Ca | Senior iOS Engineer, Senior Security
Engineer, Senior Software Engineers | Full Time |

Our mission is to dramatically improve cancer care by giving doctors and
patients the tools they need to make better decisions about treatment. We’re
developing a cancer intelligence platform that provides all the information
physicians need, in one place, to assess patient care options and take action.
We believe that this technology will allow for truly individualized care and
will have an immediate impact on quality of life and survival rates.

\+ Senior iOS Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/projectronin/f83e96b0-28fa-45a9-b338-c...](https://jobs.lever.co/projectronin/f83e96b0-28fa-45a9-b338-c11a8b25f1cf)

\+ Senior Security Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/projectronin/e0423b18-51d3-41b0-a2fb-7...](https://jobs.lever.co/projectronin/e0423b18-51d3-41b0-a2fb-7d951dece222)

\+ Senior Software Engineers:
[https://jobs.lever.co/projectronin/850e9dc0-cde6-4c61-aee7-0...](https://jobs.lever.co/projectronin/850e9dc0-cde6-4c61-aee7-07c37060b292)

\+ All other eng jobs can be found here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/projectronin](https://jobs.lever.co/projectronin)

You can contact talent@projectronin.com or apply directly from the links.

------
ryan112
Moonfish ([https://moonfish.com](https://moonfish.com)) | San Francisco, CA |
Full-time, Onsite Preferred, but Open to Remote

Moonfish is a big data for consumer travel company, aiming to help people plan
and book travel more easily and cheaply (starting with flights). While other
travel products start by asking departure/return dates and exact airports, we
instead help people at the very beginning of their trip planning process -
when they typically only know a broad sense of where, when, and why they want
to go. Some folks may just want a weekend trip to visit family, while others
want to visit Japan but aren’t yet sure when or how long to go. Moonfish works
by constantly ingesting and understanding flight prices and fluctuations
(through a set of data partnerships with various travel companies), and then
matching our users to the best flights we find on a daily basis (typically
saving them 40-90% off typical prices).

We’re backed by top-tier investors including general partners from Accel,
Wndrco, founder of ITA/Google flight, founder of Opendoor, and execs from
Airbnb, Facebook, and Twitter.

Open Role:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1iZuC2sJv3jhjEbMq43QJW0Ps...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1iZuC2sJv3jhjEbMq43QJW0PsJS_eoi0CHoRra5ctuY8)

------
bruun
Tise | Oslo, Norway | Software engineer | Onsite | Full time

Tise is a social marketplace for second hand fashion. In the past three years
Tise has become a community of 600.000 people in a country of only 5 million,
who complete thousands of transactions every day. The past year we have also
started to enter the Swedish, German, and Brazilian markets.

We are currently 15 people in downtown Oslo, which is where our core tech team
is located. We also have remote engineers in 4 different countries.

Some of the things we work on

    
    
      - Search performance and relevance - most of the app is feed based
      - Our interactive chat where users bid on items, order pickup from our shipping partners, rate the transaction, etc
      - Create embedded shipping solutions in partnership with national and local shipping providers
    

Technology

    
    
      - Backend: Node.js, Django
      - Database: MongoDB, Postgres, Elasticsearch
      - Cloud: AWS
      - Frontend: Swift, Kotlin, React

We're looking for

    
    
      - Software engineers who want to help Tise scale beyond the Norwegian fjords and into the world.

We're offering

    
    
      - Competitive salary
      - Stock options
      - Large offices in downtown Oslo
      - A product that is already used by tens of thousands of people every day
      - The positive environmental impact of promoting reuse and quality over fast fashion
    

For more information feel free to contact me at thomas@tise.com

------
axonius
Axonius ([https://axonius.com](https://axonius.com)) | IT Security Engineer |
New York, NY | Onsite | Full-Time

Axonius is the leading cybersecurity asset management platform, helping
organizations like the New York Times, Schneider Electric, and others around
the world to secure and manage their devices and enable them to utilize
technology to its fullest while keeping themselves secure. Axonius was the
winner of the top prize in cybersecurity for startups the RSAC 2019 Innovation
Sandbox and is backed by Bessemer Venture Partners, one of the top venture
capital funds in the world.

As part of our rapid growth we are looking for an IT Security Engineer to join
our awesome team! As an IT Security Engineer at Axonius, you will work with
our Director of Security to grow and mature our security program spanning all
areas of the business, with a focus on using Axonius’ own product to provide
ultimate visibility. (We love being customers of our own product!)

If you're currently working in an IT position, this is a great opportunity to
branch out! We're looking for someone with a deep interest in cyber security
who wants to venture beyond the CorpSec world.

If interested, apply here:
[https://axonius.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=22](https://axonius.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=22)

------
HannaTalend
Talend | Senior Security Architect | Paris or Nantes in France, or Bonn in
Germany | Full-Time | Onsite

Talend is a cloud and big data integration software company with deep open-
source roots. Talend is one of the largest open-source companies in the world,
and we sponsor a lot of foundations such as the Apache Foundation.

We are looking for a Senior Security Architect to join our Architect team. You
will work closely with the Development team and the Cloud Operations team on
all aspects of Software Development and SaaS Operations related security and
be responsible, amongst others, for coaching on secure programming practices
and related code reviews and documenting the software development lifecycle
from a security standpoint.

If you love working on data masking, data in motion, encryption etc. you
should speak to us :)!

All details:
[https://jobs.lever.co/talend/603edbd4-a7df-4d5c-9186-3ee2021...](https://jobs.lever.co/talend/603edbd4-a7df-4d5c-9186-3ee202154aa4?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

What we offer you: Join a passionate team and work with the latest
technologies (Hadoop, K8s, Terraform, AWS, GCP to name a few). A challenging
but rewarding environment with international scope. Top modern offices with
ideal locations.

------
erik_goldman
Vanta (YC W18) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://vanta.com/jobs](https://vanta.com/jobs)

Vanta is security-in-a-box for technology companies, covering everything from
laptops to infrastructure, and using a suite of simple, effective, and easy-
to-deploy tools. We're in closed beta, have a backlog of customers to engage,
and since we began onboarding users, we've had no customer churn. Help us
secure the internet, increase trust in software companies, and keep consumer
data safe.

We're hiring:

* Engineering Manager (our first!):[https://vanta.com/jobs/engineering-manager?ref=keyvalues](https://vanta.com/jobs/engineering-manager?ref=keyvalues)

* Software Engineer: [https://vanta.com/jobs/software-engineer](https://vanta.com/jobs/software-engineer)

We'll be hiring for more engineers a little later in the year, so feel free to
reach out to us if you don't see a role right now that fits for you:
jobs@vanta.com

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/vanta](https://www.keyvalues.com/vanta)

Tech Stack: Node.js, TypeScript, React, GraphQL, Docker, Terraform, Go, AWS

------
orenyk
Yale University (yale.edu) | New Haven, CT | Software Engineer | Full-time |
Onsite

Yale University is a world-renowned institution of higher learning and
research, dedicated to expanding and sharing knowledge, inspiring innovation,
and preserving cultural and scientific information for future generations.

The Application Development team at Yale's Information Technology Services
department is looking for a Software Engineer. We’re an in-house custom
development “consultancy” building and maintaining small to medium sized web
and mobile applications in support of research, teaching and learning, and
other University activities. We also run the Student Developer & Mentorship
Program where we train and hire students to work on some of our custom
development projects.

We're looking for a developer to build high-quality, well-tested, and robust
web and mobile applications (our primary stack is Rails and React), make and
guide application architecture decisions, and help to support and remediate
existing applications. Ideal candidates will be self-motivated, collaborative,
and passionate about education and mentoring others.

To view the job description and apply please visit
[https://bit.ly/57352BR](https://bit.ly/57352BR). If you have any questions
please reach out to me at oren {dot} kanner {at} yale {dot} edu. Thanks!

------
denizs
ENLYZE | Data Engineers and Scientists, Front-End Full-Stack Engineers |
Cologne, Germany | Full-Time | ONSITE | enlyze.com

We enable industry to increase manufacturing profitability Our customers are
industrial manufacturing companies that aim to increase their profitability
and decrease their industrial waste. We offer a full-stack solution starting
with proprietary hardware to acquire high-quality and rich manufacturing data,
stream this data into our cloud environment and derive concise measures to
increase the efficacy and efficiency of industrial machines. Our main target
user is the shop floor employee to act upon these measures.

Increasing production quality / reducing waste is our first product feature.
Given the unique high-quality manufacturing data we acquire in a structured
way, there is a lot more to come, rethinking industrial automation and
manufacturing supply chains. We think manufacturing systems bottom-up,
focusing on single machines as the smallest elements of manufacturing.
Building from this perspective, we will be able to re-organize manufacturing
to operate in networks, rather than in chains, making systems more robust and
adaptable.

Currently we're looking for data scientists and engineers and front-end full-
stack engineers (react/node). If you're interested in joining our journey,
reach out via hello[at]enlyze.com

------
kodr
Incepto | Paris, France | Fullstack Software Engineer | ONSITE |
[https://incepto-medical.com/](https://incepto-medical.com/)

We co-create and distribute AI applications for medical imaging - Bridging the
gap between Physicians and Engineers.

Among R&D team, you are a key member of an Agile-Scrum team, you play a key
role in the design and development of our SaaS platforms for co-creation and
distribution of AI based applications for medical imaging.

Qualifications/Requirements: \- Expertise in Java and SpringBoot and at least
1 other object-oriented language \- Experience with frontend Javascript
Framework (ideally Angular 2+) \- Experience with NoSQL DB (ideally MongoDB)
\- Experience with Docker \- Experience with Git \- Excellent understanding of
responsive design \- Working knowledge about software development and testing
standards and techniques (Unit Tests, TDD).

Our technology stack is the following: \- Java 11 (Spring boot 2, Webflux,
Reactive), MongoDB \- Angular 7+, TypeScript \- to a lesser extent Rust, Go,
Python \- Kubernetes, AWS \- Github

You can see the full job offer at the following link.

[https://incepto-medical.welcomekit.co/jobs/fullstack-
softwar...](https://incepto-medical.welcomekit.co/jobs/fullstack-software-
engineer_paris) [https://incepto-medical.welcomekit.co/](https://incepto-
medical.welcomekit.co/)

Contact us at team@incepto-medical.com

------
Fleetio
Fleetio | Senior Rails Engineer | Full-time | REMOTE - US only |
[https://www.fleetio.com](https://www.fleetio.com) |

Fleetio is a modern software platform that helps thousands of organizations
around the world manage a fleet of vehicles. Transportation technology is a
hot market and we’re leading the charge.

Your work will be heavily focused on high level, high impact areas. You’ll
work closely with Product Managers and Designers to plan, design, and
implement some of our more complex features. You’ll have a strong voice in the
development and planning processes. You'll be joining a tight-knit team (15
Engineers) who are used to moving fast and taking on responsibility. That
said, we have lives outside of work, and we know you do too. We are a family-
friendly company that is still young enough for you to get a nice slice of
equity but old enough to be a stable and healthy place to work.

Tech Stack: Rails 5.2, Angular (currently migrating to StimulusJS), Postgres
and Heroku. Perks: competitive pay, company stock, health, vision and dental
insurance, strong remote working culture, fitness incentive & professional
development budget.

Apply here:
[https://apply.workable.com/fleetio/j/BB973C5E73/](https://apply.workable.com/fleetio/j/BB973C5E73/)
Watch our Engineering video here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbpqoCuXPd4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbpqoCuXPd4)

------
cbogie
Doppler builds security tools that are intuitive, increase productivity, and
seamlessly fade into the background.

We’re a small (only three or four so far!) but ambitious team with recent
funding from some of the world's best investors and entrepreneurs. There’s a
lot of work ahead of us since security has become a growing pain point for
companies operating at scale. Security shouldn’t come at the cost of developer
experience. We get excited when meeting someone who wants to make a huge
impact on both these products, and their career. _All roles Onsite in San
Francisco._

    
    
      *Sr. Software Engineer - Network Security

[https://jobs.lever.co/doppler/edd33dbd-ddb5-4abe-
bd02-cdde0f...](https://jobs.lever.co/doppler/edd33dbd-ddb5-4abe-
bd02-cdde0f97d702?lever-origin=applied&lever-
source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News%20Who%27s%20Hiring)

    
    
      *Sr. Software Engineer - Full Stack

[https://jobs.lever.co/doppler/f293d858-c3cb-4c1b-b856-b39ed3...](https://jobs.lever.co/doppler/f293d858-c3cb-4c1b-b856-b39ed3c32323?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News%20Who%27s%20Hiring)

    
    
      *Sr. Developer Advocate - DevOps

[https://jobs.lever.co/doppler/8c2568a9-a085-402a-9e52-faec8c...](https://jobs.lever.co/doppler/8c2568a9-a085-402a-9e52-faec8cc38f27?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News%20Who%27s%20Hiring**)

~~~
maxmonlt
Do you consider remotes?

~~~
cbogie
unfortunately no, not at this time.

------
giseir
SumUp | BERLIN, Germany | ONSITE, Full-time | VISA SPONSORSHIP |
[https://sumup.com/careers/](https://sumup.com/careers/)

We are the leading FintTech company in Europe with major offices in Berlin,
Sofia, and São Paulo comprising more than 1500+ people. We started out six
years ago and created a unique device to accept card payments anywhere. Beyond
our original hardware, mobile and web apps, we have gone on to develop a suite
of APIs and SDKs for integrating SumUp payments into other apps and services.
Today, hundreds of thousands of small businesses in 32 countries around the
world rely on SumUp to get paid. Join Us!

We're looking for:

* Senior Data Warehouse Developer - Python, PL/SQL, Snowflake, PostgreSQL, BigQuery, Apache Spark, Redshift - [https://sumup.com/careers/positions/4376038002/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/4376038002/)

* Senior Data Engineer for Data Lake: AWS, S3, Airflow, Apache Spark EMR. - [https://sumup.com/careers/positions/4370163002?gh_jid=437016...](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/4370163002?gh_jid=4370163002)

* many other technical positions at [https://sumup.com/careers/](https://sumup.com/careers/)

You can apply via links or feel free to reach out directly to
julia.matsai@sumup.com

------
tornquist
SkinIO | Chicago, IL | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://skinio.com](https://skinio.com)

SkinIO ([https://skinio.com](https://skinio.com)) is building software for AI-
powered skin imaging on mobile devices. We provide tools for dermatologists
and primary-care physicians to perform total-body photography and mole-mapping
in-office. In layman's terms, we write software to take photograph patient's
entire bodies and then automatically identify and track every mole on their
body to detect new moles and changes over time.

Our goal is not to replace doctors with ML models, but to empower them to work
better and work faster so that we can extend their reach to more people and
save more lives.

We're hiring for:

* React Engineer: [https://angel.co/company/skinio/jobs/463657-react-engineer](https://angel.co/company/skinio/jobs/463657-react-engineer)

* Full-Stack Engineer: [https://angel.co/company/skinio/jobs/628256-full-stack-engin...](https://angel.co/company/skinio/jobs/628256-full-stack-engineer)

Our stack: NodeJS, Swift, React, Python, Docker, AWS, Keras/Tensorflow, OpenCV

You can apply though the AngelList links, or email me directly at
nathan@skinio.com

------
carebearswag
Markforged | Software Engineers (all levels, full stack) | ONSITE | Cambridge,
MA, USA | [https://www.markforged.com](https://www.markforged.com)

Markforged builds cutting-edge cloud connected industrial 3D printers that
produce parts 50x faster that are 23x stronger and 20x lower-cost. We print in
composites (eg. carbon fiber) and in metal!

Check out this interview with our CEO from Rapid 2019 to learn about how we
are changing the game with our new software offering, Blacksmith:
[https://3dprint.com/244314/interview-with-markforgeds-
greg-m...](https://3dprint.com/244314/interview-with-markforgeds-greg-mark-on-
ai-in-3d-printing/)

Our software stack: * Webapp - Express.js / AWS backend, AngularJS / WebGL
frontend, Electron for optional desktop client, CoffeeScript * Computational
geometry engine for part slicing - Written from scratch in CoffeeScript and
C++. Runs on AWS Lambda, in-browser, or on desktop client * Printer
touchscreen application - Node Webkit / AngularJS + Python, all on top of a
custom Debian image on a BeagleBone * Printer firmware - embedded C on a
custom board

To apply email me directly with your resume at cary.demello@markforged.com or
go to www.markforged.com/jobs to check out our full slate of jobs and apply
there.

------
jmarks1992
Quorum | Full-Stack Software Engineers | Washington, DC | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://www.quorum.us/careers/](https://www.quorum.us/careers/)

Quorum is a fully bootstrapped 75-person startup based in Washington DC that
builds software for public and government affairs. Thousands of public affairs
professionals use Quorum for their work in Congress, all 50 state
legislatures, major U.S. cities, and the European Union.

Called "The Moneyball Effect on K Street" by the Washington Post and "Google
for Congress" by the Huffington Post, Quorum's software is used by four of the
top five tech companies, major companies like Walmart, Coca-Cola, and Toyota,
non-profits like the Sierra Club and the United Nations Foundation, and many
other companies, trade associations, non-profits, and advocacy groups.

Our engineers work the full stack using tools like React/Redux, Django,
PostgreSQL, React Native, Ansible, and much more (though no experience with
our exact stack is required and we're dedicated to investing in engineers
early in their careers). We're rapidly scaling our engineering team and have
multiple roles available. Apply at
[https://www.quorum.us/careers/](https://www.quorum.us/careers/).

------
susanne_audatic
Audatic | Berlin, Germany (ONSITE) | Full-time | Visa | SysAdmin & Deep
Learning Engineer | [http://audatic.ai](http://audatic.ai) Audatic is building
systems to intelligently modify sound using state of the art deep learning
technology and unique datasets. Our personalized sound environment allows
users to customize sounds to their individual taste. Applications include
effortless interactions in noisy places (especially for people with hearing
impairments), and realistic audio-environments for augmented reality. We are a
young, driven and dynamic team with the vision to change people’s lives. We
value each team member and opinion equally and count on everyone’s
contribution to make our vision come true. You are encouraged to
constructively challenge our ideas and can expect to be involved in the
decisions that shape the future of our company. Tech: Linux, Python with
Tensorflow, Android & iOS and some AWS. We are looking for smart and curious
people who either like to manage our in-house cluster and infrastructure
(SysAdmin) or build novel network architectures (Deep Learning Engineer).
Apply now at [http://audatic.ai/apply-now/](http://audatic.ai/apply-now/)

------
schneidmaster
Aha! ([https://www.aha.io](https://www.aha.io)) | Rails / React / Devops /
Security | REMOTE

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. We
serve more than 250,000 users worldwide.

We are looking for:

* Experienced full-stack engineers to work on the Aha! product. Our application is built in Ruby on Rails, with some React on the frontend for rich client-side experiences.

* Devops engineers, experienced with Ruby & AWS to help build and maintain our fully automated infrastructure. All of our operations are done by writing code first, so they are fully reproducible.

* Security engineers, with hands-on Rails development experience plus experience with compliance projects, security policy development, or other security initiatives.

Aha! is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America, and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding) and we deploy continuously.

Our entire team is remote - in North American timezones so we can collaborate
during the work day.

You can view open engineering positions at
[https://www.aha.io/company/careers/current-
openings?category...](https://www.aha.io/company/careers/current-
openings?category=engineering), and click through to a specific job for our
simple application form.

------
alexpareto
NTWRK ([https://thentwrk.com](https://thentwrk.com)) | Backend Engineer, Full-
Stack Engineer | Los Angeles, CA (LA, Hollywood) | ONSITE

NTWRK is a video-first mobile shopping app with celebrity guests and exclusive
products. We partner with top brands and broadcast live shows every day where
we sell products. We're QVC for Gen Z and millennials. So far we've done shows
with Billy Eilish, Drake, Nike, Adidas, and other massive brands/pop-culture
icons.

We're growing fast and are backed by great investors: Jimmy Iovine, Arnold
Schwarzenegger, Foot Locker, Live Nation, and more. Our team is made up of
engineers & leaders from top tier companies including Facebook, Y Combinator,
Snapchat, Legendary, HBO, and Fullscreen.

We're looking for engineers who can hit the ground running and contribute to
our Golang backend and React/React Native front end. Our engineering team is
growing quickly - you'll play a pivotal role as an early member of the team.

Shoot me an email and I'll get you fast-tracked in our system!
alex@thentwrk.com

Here's some recent press about us: [https://www.wsj.com/articles/foot-locker-
invests-in-mobile-v...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/foot-locker-invests-in-
mobile-video-commerce-platform-ntwrk-11569405600)

------
pcrivella
Highstreet Mobile | Backend Engineer | Utrecht (near Amsterdam), The
Netherlands | Onsite/Remote (EU) | Full Time |
[https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/backend-
engineer/en](https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/backend-engineer/en)

Highstreet Mobile's mission is to connect people to the brands they love. We
are a team of makers and we've built a SaaS product for fashion brands. We
enable brands to give an amazing shopping experience to their customers. Our
customers get a native mobile shopping app for Android and iOS and that app
constantly gets better.

You would be designing and developing API's in our middleware. The middleware
is the beating heart of our product. It connects to different e-commerce
providers like Magento, Commerce Cloud, Adyen and many more. You will focus on
scale and performance, will deploy to production every week and will work
closely with our mobile engineers.

Stack: Ruby / Sinatra / Minitest / Redis / OpenAPI Spec / PostgreSQL / Go /
Docker / K8s / GCP / Gitlab CI

Check out other open roles at:
[https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com](https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com)

Apply via the homerun links or contact me at pablo@highstreetmobile.com if you
have any questions.

------
botswana99
DataKitchen | Boston/Cambridge, MA | ONSITE full-time | Multiple Positions in
Engineering | [http://www.datakitchen.io/](http://www.datakitchen.io/)

Due to customer growth (not a cool investor pitch deck), we are adding several
people to our team:

Principal Software Engineer (s)
[https://www.datakitchen.io/company.html#hiring](https://www.datakitchen.io/company.html#hiring)

DataKitchen, Inc. enables analytic teams to deliver value quickly, with high
quality, using the tools that they love. DataKitchen provides the world’s
first DataOps platform for data-driven enterprises, enabling them to support
data analytics that can be quickly and robustly adapted to meet evolving
requirements. DataKitchen is leading the DataOps movement to incorporate Agile
Software Development, DevOps, and manufacturing based statistical process
control into analytics and data management. Our company is bootstrapped,
profitable, stable, rapidly growing and stock will be part of the package.
Learn more about us from the Software Engineering Podcast:
[https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/08/29/dataops-
with...](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/08/29/dataops-with-
christopher-bergh/) We offer very competitive pay, benefits like a company
funded 401K, experienced team, technical leadership, bootstrapped growth,
amazing customers, equity, and a cool office location.

Contact jobs@datakitchen.io

------
benwerd
ForUsAll | Front End, Back End, Dev Ops Engineers | San Francisco, cA |
Onsitee | Full-time, Salary + Options + Benefits

ForUsAll (forusall.com) is a financial wellness startup that aims to help
everyone build a stronger financial future - not just people on high incomes
or who work for well-funded companies. We're starting with retirement savings,
because almost nobody is saving enough.

We have a diverse, empathetic engineering team working on a meaningful mission
and an inclusive culture. We've also got over a billion dollars of assets
under management. And we're looking to expand with:

Front End (React + Redux) Engineers: [https://jobs.lever.co/forusall/6822e2ab-
db0b-44d7-b573-db419...](https://jobs.lever.co/forusall/6822e2ab-
db0b-44d7-b573-db4190e96f95)

Back End (Ruby on Rails) Engineers:
[https://jobs.lever.co/forusall/44733c91-4d4d-4aac-84fa-c81f4...](https://jobs.lever.co/forusall/44733c91-4d4d-4aac-84fa-c81f4b061af6)

Dev Ops Engineers:
[https://jobs.lever.co/forusall/64036b7d-8b67-4de9-9719-ffba2...](https://jobs.lever.co/forusall/64036b7d-8b67-4de9-9719-ffba24185512)

I'm happy to chat frankly - I'm the Head of Engineering. Email me at
ben.werdmuller@forusall.com.

------
scottbcovert
Tython | Salesforce Software Engineer | San Diego, CA | Full-time | ONSITE or
REMOTE | [https://www.tython.co](https://www.tython.co)

Tython provides consulting services to Salesforce ISVs, partners, and
customers with a focus on lightning web components, Apex development, and
backend integrations.

Tython was founded in 2012 and since then has provided consulting and
development services to Fortune 100 companies and nonprofits alike, as well as
released products on the Salesforce AppExchange. Tython was formerly based in
Washington, DC where I formed and led the local Salesforce developer group
before relocating to San Diego, CA.

As the founder of Tython, I've spoken at Salesforce’s annual Dreamforce
conference multiple times as well as the TrailheaDX developer conference.
During the last Dreamforce Hackathon held in 2014 my team and I were awarded
4th place and $20,000.

Tython is currently a lean group of Salesforce engineers and admins, but we're
looking to build out a fun, diverse, and supportive team of both junior and
experienced Salesforce software engineers.

The technologies and tools we use today include:

* Apex * Lightning Web Components * Aura Components * SFDX * GitHub * VSCode * CircleCI

Reach out if you would enjoy working with a small group, having a flexible
work schedule, and building complex applications/integrations with the
Salesforce platform.

Interested? Send your resume to careers@tython.co (no recruiters please)

------
fancyremarker
Aptible (YC S14) | Remote (North America) | Remote-OK |
[https://www.aptible.com](https://www.aptible.com)

We're working to make information security a core competency of every startup.
We envision a world in which startups have access to great information
security, are empowered to focus on their business instead of on compliance,
can scale faster and more efficiently, and are confident that they're creating
quality products.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/aptible](https://www.keyvalues.com/aptible).

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer (Aptible Comply):
[https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/91b1f3d8-082d-4d63-b42b-45bb05...](https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/91b1f3d8-082d-4d63-b42b-45bb05eca949?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

\- Product Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/80f4556a-73ee-428d-b2af-2c67ee...](https://jobs.lever.co/aptible/80f4556a-73ee-428d-b2af-2c67ee8c9e12?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

Tech Stack: For Aptible Comply: JS, React, Ruby, Flow, Postgres.

------
mkucia
VSR (part of NCC Group) | Senior Security Consultant / Penetration Tester |
Boston, MA | ONSITE

VSR is focused on providing quality information, network and application
security consulting services. We work with clients in nearly every industry
vertical and at multiple stages of maturity, from start-ups to large multi-
national enterprises. VSR is always looking to expand its team of experienced
security consultants so that we may better serve our clients and expand our
thought leadership.

Our typical security assignments include: application penetration testing
(web, mobile, commercial off-the-shelf software, products & appliances),
network penetration assessments, red team exercises, and social engineering.
Expertise in all areas is not necessary, however, familiarity with multiple
areas is preferred. A strong desire to learn and the ability to effectively
collaborate with colleagues is a job requirement.

We're currently looking for Penetration Testers / Ethical Hackers / Security
Consultants. Check out our employment page at
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-
vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-
vacancies/?departmentFilter=All+Departments&locationFilter=Boston)

------
stuhlmueller
Ought | [https://ought.org](https://ought.org) | Engineering Team Lead | San
Francisco (onsite)

We're a non-profit AI research lab. Our goal is to make machine learning solve
tasks where success can’t be reduced to a simple metric. We're working towards
a future where ML is as helpful for open-ended questions like “Should I get
this medical procedure?” and “What career is right for me” as it is for
optimizing ad click-through rates.

The core pillar of our research is Mosaic, an app for decomposing thinking
about hard questions into small subtasks. We compositionally build complex
thoughts out of simple pieces. We want to get to the point where automated
aggregation of individual thoughts leads to something that is more than the
sum of the pieces.

Humboldt talked about natural language as a system that "makes infinite use of
finite means" \-- an infinite number of sentences can be created using a
finite number of grammatical rules. As engineering team lead at Ought, you're
working on mechanisms that have similar flexible compositionality.

We'll pay a $5,000 referral bonus to whoever refers the person we end up
hiring (careers@ought.org, terms:
[https://bit.ly/2lw3Q8w](https://bit.ly/2lw3Q8w)). Our benefits and
compensation package are at market with similar roles in the Bay Area.

Apply here: [https://ought.org/careers/engineering-
lead](https://ought.org/careers/engineering-lead)

------
anilgulecha
HackerRank | Bangalore, India | Fulltime | Frontend Lead/Architect | ONSITE |
www.hackerrank.com

HackerRank is a Y Combinator alumnus backed by tier one Silicon Valley VCs. We
are a skills-based hiring platform that helps companies evaluate technical
skills, better. We’re driving a new paradigm shift by eliminating resumes and
creating opportunities for hundreds of thousands of programmers worldwide. We
have a community of 5M+ developers and 1,000+ customers across industries, and
the best part is we are just getting started. Our customers - including
VMware, Twitter, Capital One and many other Fortune 100 companies - rely on
HackerRank to build strong engineering teams.

We're hiring across engineering for the following roles:

\- SE: Frontend lead/architect, with a focus on React.

Good pay with following benefits:

\- Insurance to all Employees (term life, personal accident, medical,
gratuity) along with insurance to their dependents(medical).

\- Employee stock options, flexible work hours and time off.

\- Tech talks every week.

\- Onsite gym, telephone, internet etc. Our pantry is stocked with healthy
snacks, fruits, Coffee and free catered lunch every day.

\- Ping pong, hoverboard, foosball, PS4 and many office celebrations like
Mafia games, outings, movie evenings to name a few!

Please send an email to anil@hackerrank.com with "WHOISHIRING" in the subject
line, with your resume/CV, and a little bit about yourself and relevant
experience.

------
joshingmachine
Niche | Pittsburgh, PA | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.niche.com/](https://www.niche.com/)

Niche is the best place to research U.S. colleges, schools, neighborhoods, and
companies. Every month millions of people use our easy-to-read and
comprehensive report cards, rankings, and reviews to choose the right schools
or neighborhoods for them. Niche performs rigorous cleaning and analysis on
large data sets, and combines them with feedback from our community for
nuanced insight that can't be found anywhere else.

Niche is a small—but rapidly growing—team in Pittsburgh, PA. As a unique blend
of data scientists, engineers, parents, and “yinzers”, we are looking for
exceptional talent to grow our company.

We’re looking for front end software engineers who can create and improve our
web and native mobile applications. Your ideas and work will make an immediate
impact on our products and millions of users.

Front End Tech Stack: React, React Native, Node, TypeScript, JavaScript,
Docker

Apply Now:

\- Front End Engineer [http://hiring.niche.com/apply/D6YgxcEx3R/Front-End-
Engineer?...](http://hiring.niche.com/apply/D6YgxcEx3R/Front-End-
Engineer?source=js-hn)

\- Senior Front End Engineer [http://hiring.niche.com/apply/Zpj8BbOQ8n/Senior-
Front-End-En...](http://hiring.niche.com/apply/Zpj8BbOQ8n/Senior-Front-End-
Engineer?source=js-hn)

------
o1pranay
O(1) Labs | San Francisco, CA | Engineering Manager, Platform Engineer,
Protocol Engineer | Full Time | Onsite |
[https://codaprotocol.com](https://codaprotocol.com)

At O(1) Labs, we're building the Coda Protocol, the first cryptocurrency to
have a constant-sized blockchain. We use recursive zk-SNARKs to compress
historic state in Coda's blockchain so that nodes don't have to store all the
data going back to the first transaction. Compare this to Bitcoin or Ethereum
whose blockchains already have hundreds of GBs of data, and keep growing.

We're excited about this tech because it allows all the nodes in a network to
be full nodes (no SPV's!) and enables applications that can use the entire
blockchain embedded in a phone or a browser. We're well funded and backed by
some of the top investors in the crypto / blockchain space.

I'm on the product team, and we're looking for both product and protocol
engineers - but you can find all the roles we're hiring for here -
[https://codaprotocol.com/jobs.html](https://codaprotocol.com/jobs.html). Our
stack is OCaml on the protocol side, and ReasonML + React on the front-end.
All of our code is open source -
[https://github.com/codaprotocol/coda](https://github.com/codaprotocol/coda).

Feel free to reach out to me if you have any questions or want to meet in
person for a coffee, if you're based in the bay area. My email is
pranay@o1labs.org.

------
larslevie
Real Geeks | Software Developer, DevOps Engineer | Dallas, TX | Onsite

We develop solutions to help real estate agents grow their businesses. Founded
10 years ago, we are a profitable, fast growing company of ~60 people who are
passionate about helping each other and our customers succeed. Our team has a
positive and supportive culture. When you need help, your teammates have your
back. We value an atmosphere of leading and teaching and are always pushing
each other to grow personally and professionally.

Our platform consists primarily of Python (Django) web apps, in addition to
several core services written in Go, and a handful of services in other
languages. Our infrastructure runs on AWS using modern tools like Terraform,
Docker, and Kubernetes.

We’re looking for an experienced software engineer who has a solid
understanding of web technologies to join our dev team of 12. If you're
someone who is excited by your craft and who craves to share your skills and
expertise with teammates, you'll be a great fit.

Apply on SO:

\- Software Developers:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/289190](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/289190)
\- DevOps Engineer:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/289189](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/289189)

------
patrickmro
Point (YC W19) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.point.app](https://www.point.app)

Point is a mobile bank that offers a high-yield checking account and debit
card with rewards. With Point, you get a high-yield checking account that
offers 1.40% APY and a debit card with amazing rewards like 3X on Uber and 4X
at coffee shops.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/point](https://www.keyvalues.com/point)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/11acaae5-2c6f-4cc3-9c6e-9dc63...](https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/11acaae5-2c6f-4cc3-9c6e-9dc63a0ec34e?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

Tech Stack: We use whatever tools are appropriate to accomplish the task at
hand. The backend stack currently consists of Node.js, Express, GraphQL,
PostgreSQL, Docker and Lambda in AWS. We also have a strong bias towards a
micro-service architecture. The frontend stack currently consists of React
Native, TypeScript, Expo, Apollo client (GraphQL), and Jest testing framework.
We have a mobile app with cross platform support.

------
haleysasser
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale, Atlanta, San Francisco, Toronto, and more
| Onsite & Remote
[http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers](http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers)

We also have opportunities in Europe at PeopleDoc, a company we acquired last
year: [https://www.people-doc.com/company/careers](https://www.people-
doc.com/company/careers)

Ultimate Software has been building HR and Payroll software since 1990. We
moved from selling licenses for on-premise installations to a cloud-
based/subscription model in 2002. We are passionate about building awesome
tools to make people's work lives easier. Our motto is People First, which
describes how we treat our customers and our amazing company culture.

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of full time development
positions, including:

Front End Software Engineers Back End Software Engineers Architects, and more.

About 20% of our Product Development team works from home. We have an
unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech Company
to Work For in 2019 today!

Here is a link to our job postings:
[http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj](http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj)

You can also email resumes to techcareers AT ultimatesoftware.com

------
pjg
Checkbook.io | Blockchain enabled Digital Checks | San Mateo/ San Francisco CA
| ONSITE | Full-time | Engineering | $100K+ and equity We are a fintech
startup and solving the problem of paper Checks. Contrary to popular opinion
paper Checks are not going away, in fact according the 2017 report by the
Federal Reserve 15.2 Billion paper Checks were sent in the US alone,
transferring a sum of money 4X times VISA/MC combined! We’ve built a way to
send images of Checks instantly in email and the recipient can Deposit them
online by verifying their bank account instantly. Furthermore building and
enabling a Blockchain for settlement enables instant verification and
disbursement. Basically we are doing to paper Checks what Stripe and Square
have done to the Credit Card space.

We’re Seed -> Series A, seeing exponential growth, have a small but great team
and super investors (Tim Draper, Naval Ravikant/Kevin Laws of Angelist thru
one of their angelist funds, our customers and many more ) i.e. this would be
a good time to join

Looking for both a back-end as well as a front-end engineer. Need to have a
strong background in being able to write scalable software, preferably multi-
paradigm, disciplined. - I’m the Founder of the company - this is a “co-
founder” level opportunity - you’ll be working with me and other core people
in the team. Work hard - play hard.

Our tech stack is Python, Angular, Postgres.

We move fast - if you’ve done a hackathon - we’ll probably want to do one with
you and it’ll be clear if we are a mutual fit

Email admin@checkbook.io or pj [at] checkbook.io

------
Kalepso
Kalepso | Full-stack Engineer (Java) | Montreal, Canada | Salary + Stocks |
[https://www.kalepso.com](https://www.kalepso.com)

Do you believe that for big data to fully realize its potential, a new
paradigm in privacy is required?

Founded by a team of _Harvard, Barclays and Cambridge_ alumni, Kalepso is a
cybersecurity startup building _next-level data privacy for big data_. We
featured the _TechCrunch Disrupt Finals_ after raising our pre-seed funding,
and we are hiring for an ambitious engineer who will help us build a first-of-
its-kind product. Our patent-pending IP allows multiple parties to dynamically
interrogate and share sensitive data with different levels of privacy, and has
already been deployed at a national-level bank.

 _Your Super-powers:_ – Deep expertise in Java (3+years) – Track record of
shipping software involving elastic scaling and microservices – Ideally some
prior experience with DevOps and agile development.

 _Your Package:_ – Becoming part of a startup that will shape the future of
privacy – Compensation and stocks rewarding you for your great work – A steep
learning curve among privacy experts, with strong growth potential.

Submit your CV at [https://indeedhi.re/2lAgu6i](https://indeedhi.re/2lAgu6i)

------
wharrison-nrs
NetRoadshow | DevOp Engineer | Atlanta, GA | Onsite |
[https://www.netroadshow.com](https://www.netroadshow.com)

NetRoadShow, the company, has been in business since 1996, and is the leading
provider of cloud based content presentation for multiple Wall Street
financial deals, including the big IPO deals such as Facebook, Snapchat,
Twitter, and Alibaba, to name a few. NetRoadShow was acquired by and part of
Yahoo in the early 2000’s before spinning off as an independent company again.

The work environment is dynamic, collaborative, fast paced, and challenging.
We believe that people can bring value to the product in many ways and nurture
innovation and team work in order to accomplish product goals. We are a long
running stable company but run our development like a startup.

Our stack includes: AWS, Java, .NET Core, .NET Framework, Vue.js, Angular.js,
MSSQL, Postgres, Mongo, Vagrant, Docker, Ansible, Terraform, Jenkins, Tomcat,
IIS, Nginx.

Looking for someone with 2 years experience in DevOps, comfortable with both
Linux and Windows, and experience using Chef, Ansible, Puppet, or similar.

You will be mainly working on automating deployment processes, managing
infrastructure in both AWS and our data center, managing our CI system,
setting up and managing health monitoring and logging (ELK, Zabbix), implement
disaster recovery and high-availability of services, and assisting with
database administration.

If interested send an email with your resume to wharrison_AT_netroadshow.com
(mention HackerNews in the subject).

------
moeamaya
Monograph | Frontend Engineer | San Francisco | Full-time, ONSITE

We are a bunch of ex-architects turned software folks looking for a frontend
engineer to join the Monograph team in San Francisco, where you'll help build
the future of how architects manage their business. Oh, and we work a 4-day
(32hr) work week.

WHY THIS ROLE?

 _Celebrate the generalist_ : With a small team of generalists (or
"architects") with diverse backgrounds, you'll be able to deploy your frontend
superpowers to drive on new ideas, experiment and ship to production.

 _Create a tool that will redefine architecture_ : Project management is just
the beginning...we have big ambitions to help facilitate the entire design
process from becoming the document source of truth to coordinating with
consultants. You can shape the future of building design.

 _Work with some of the best product people in the world_ : From working with
companies like IDEO, Google X, and Figma, we're a team of highly technical
product folks with a strong design background. You will be doing some of the
best work of your life.

Check out the full posting here:
[https://monograph.io/jobs/frontend/](https://monograph.io/jobs/frontend/)

And email me directly to learn more: moe@monograph.io. Please include "HN" in
the subject line.

------
mgw
Valora Digital | Fullstack, Mobile (Lead, iOS, Android), Head of Engineering,
PM, UI/UX | Full-time | Zurich, Switzerland | ONSITE or REMOTE (CET +- 2h)

Valora Digital is the newly founded digital unit of Valora, a European
retailer with 2700 stores across 5 countries. We are tackling interesting
challenges in areas such as Autonomous Stores (think Amazon Go), Ecommerce &
Delivery, Loyalty, Payments and Process Improvement. For this purpose we are
building up a development team from the ground up. You will be one of the
first engineers and will have a big part in shaping the culture as well as
choosing our stack. We are looking to bring the startup ethos to the corporate
world and get to combine the best of both worlds: ample funding, a huge
customer base to deploy to and lots of freedom. I'm the head of this new unit
and was previously a founder, CTO and CEO.

We are hiring in many roles, such as:

\- Head of Engineering

\- (Senior) Software Engineer, Fullstack

\- Lead Software Engineer, Mobile

\- Software Engineer, Android (Kotlin)

\- Product Manager

\- UI / UX Designer

If you see yourself outside of those roles but still think you can contribute,
please don't hesitate to reach out.

You will find most of our roles and the application form at
[https://valora.digital](https://valora.digital) but you can also get in touch
directly at michael.wirth@valora.com.

------
kasrak
Airtable | San Francisco, CA | Onsite or remote (USA only) | Software
Engineer, Data Engineer, Data Scientist, SRE

Airtable's mission is to expand human productivity by letting everyone create
tools to organize their world. Our current product includes a real-time
collaborative database and a rich set of components for building tools using
this database. Unlike single-purpose apps, we think of Airtable as a toolkit
of building blocks that people can repurpose to create their own applications.
Our roadmap is filled with enhancements and additions to this toolkit that
will push the boundaries of Airtable's capabilities.

To see some of the ways people are already using Airtable, check out
[https://airtable.com/universe](https://airtable.com/universe)

We're hiring software engineers for web (Javascript + Typescript, Node,
React), iOS (Objective-C, Swift), and Android, as well as data engineering,
data science, SRE, and many other roles.

We're a small team, with backgrounds from Google, Facebook, Microsoft, etc. We
believe in the power of highly motivated and capable individuals to accomplish
great things in small teams, with end-to-end ownership of projects and rapid
iteration. Read more about our engineering culture and values here:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/airtable](https://www.keyvalues.com/airtable)

Read about open positions and apply here:
[https://airtable.com/careers](https://airtable.com/careers)

------
resilience360
Resilience360 | Product Manager | Cologne/Bonn area, Germany | Full time |
Onsite

[https://www.resilience360.dhl.com/](https://www.resilience360.dhl.com/)

We develop tools for supply chain professionals to use data-driven insights to
manage supply chain risks. Born at the world’s largest logistics company
Deutsche Post DHL and now backed by Columbia Capital, a Washington, DC-based
venture capital group, Resilience360 offers an exciting opportunity for
personal growth in the space of supply chain data and analytics. We bring the
best of both worlds in a bustling city, with flexible working hours, the pace
of a start-up, and the resources of a global corporation.

We’re looking for a product manager who will drive growth of our most
profitable product by understanding customer needs, developing and
prioritizing product ideas, and managing feature implementations. You will
define user stories, communicate with the technical team to assess feasibility
of features, and ensure that the final product meets customer needs. You will
be in direct contact with customers to validate your ideas and to receive
feedback. You should bring experience in a product management or similar role,
ideally in a SaaS environment.

We are a young, driven and dynamic team and growing rapidly with 50+ employees
currently across the world representing over 20 nationalities. If you want to
change how products are shipped across the world in spite of political
turmoil, natural disasters and transportation disruptions, apply for this
position by writing directly to shehrina.kamal at dhl.com with your CV.

------
AbstractMichael
InstaREC | GPGPU Software Developer (3D/Qt) | Stuttgart, DE | Full-Time or
Contractor/Freelance | Remote or Onsite

At InstaReconstruct (InstaREC), we’re currently working towards the release of
our next-generation photogrammetry and scan processing solution. Like our
sister company, InstaLOD, we’re enabling enterprise and entertainment
companies to create magical 3D experiences in a faster, automated, and
scalable way. From military companies building next-generation simulations and
data analysis to leading automotive and game developers — our tech plays a
vital part in delivering their project.

InstaREC is a newly established startup, that we’ve introduced for the first
time at SIGGRAPH 2019 with fantastic reception from all key players in the
industry. Everybody is looking forward to getting their hands onto our new
tech.

We're not just looking for coworkers but for stakeholders and adventurers –
driven product owners that want to make a difference through their work. We’re
looking for passionate C++ software developers with experience in GPGPU
programming frameworks and technologies, such as OpenCL and CUDA, GPU based
optimizations techniques, and modern 3D frameworks. Ideally, you've used the
Qt-framework in past projects.

Because everything is still being built, we don’t have a career website, so
it’s an excellent opportunity to be part of something new and rapidly growing.
All parts of our startup are still moving and you’ll be able to drive and
influence the direction of our company.

Please provide an up-to-date resume including sample code of previous work
that you can share to Michael@theabstract.co.

------
scottfits
AirGarage ([https://airgara.ge](https://airgara.ge)) is a seed stage startup
based in San Francisco, backed by Founders Fund. We help churches and
businesses monetize their parking assets. Our long term mission is to
repurpose the 30% of American cities dedicated to parking. Team is 8 people
based in SF, remote ok for right candidate. Apply at
[https://airgara.ge/careers/](https://airgara.ge/careers/)

Software Engineer - React, React Native, Django, GCP. Our main products are a
parking rental app used for over 10k rentals per month and a react web app for
our property owners to manage their parking availability.

Marketing - We are looking for a marketing generalist to do help with press,
SEO, content, and all things growth.

City Launcher - Want to hustle and help AirGarage launch new cities? This role
is sales-focused, you'll be calling, emailing, and visiting apartments,
hotels, and churches and helping them understand the AirGarage product and
learning about their needs.

Learn more and apply at
[https://airgara.ge/careers/](https://airgara.ge/careers/)

Happy to answer any Qs, get in touch at scott@airgara.ge. If you're in SF
happy to grab coffee.

------
JasonStorey
FeedForward ([https://www.feedforwardai.com](https://www.feedforwardai.com)) |
Software Engineer, Full-Stack | London, UK | Full-Time (flexible hours) |
REMOTE (UK only)

We build ML powered software for the creative industries, with a focus on
music and media. Our primary product is Figaro, an AI search engine for music
and sound catalogues. We started in 2018, recently took angel investment, and
now we're growing our technical team.

We write Node, Python, Tensorflow, and React. We run on AWS. We use TDD.

We're looking for people who can build machine learning powered web APIs that
scale.

Email your CV to careers [at] feedforwardai [dot] com

Open Roles:

\- Software Engineer: [https://www.feedforwardai.com/news/were-hiring-
software-engi...](https://www.feedforwardai.com/news/were-hiring-software-
engineer)

\- Machine Learning Scientist: [https://www.feedforwardai.com/news/were-
hiring-machine-learn...](https://www.feedforwardai.com/news/were-hiring-
machine-learning-scientist)

\- Head of Operations: [https://www.feedforwardai.com/news/open-role-head-of-
operati...](https://www.feedforwardai.com/news/open-role-head-of-operations)

------
dazbradbury
OpenRent | London, UK | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.openrent.co.uk](https://www.openrent.co.uk)

OpenRent is the way people rent property online - a top 300 website in the UK,
and force for good in an industry tarnished by rip-off agencies. Enabled by an
unrelenting focus on technology, we now let more properties than any agency in
the UK. In the last 12m we let over £26 billion worth of property, to over 2
million registered users, without ever charging any admin fees.

We're VC backed, profitable, and have plenty of ambition to maintain our fast
growth.

We're looking for people with a passion for solving real-world problems.
You'll be working in a close-knit team, directly with the founders. You'll
have full autonomy to work on, and figure out how best to solve, the biggest
problems in the industry. We find problems and improve customer experiences
via code every day.

\- Engineering (all levels) (C#) | Equity Available | Salary negotiable based
on experience

\- Head of Marketing | Equity Available | £60k – £100k+ (based on experience)

\- Digital Marketing Manager | Equity Available | £30k – £50k

[https://www.openrent.co.uk/jobs](https://www.openrent.co.uk/jobs)

Recent press coverage: -
[https://www.openrent.co.uk/press](https://www.openrent.co.uk/press)

Contact via the form online or email in my profile. Look forward to meeting
you!

------
savh
Workpath | Junior Frontend Developer | Munich, Germany | ONSITE, VISA, FULL-
TIME | [https://www.workpath.com](https://www.workpath.com)

Workpath is a B2B SaaS startup. We are comitted to shape and change the future
of work. We help established enterprises to transform into a workplace which
enables cross collaboration and autonomous teams.

Our core product is a complex Single Page Application, built with React, which
helps teams to focus, align and achieve their goals.

We are looking for a Junior Frontend Developer (m/f/d) who thrives in fast-
paced environments. We love to be challenged. You will have exposure to every
aspect of the software development cycle, and you will be encouraged to
express your opinions and challenge our assumptions. By joining our team you
will get the opportunity to learn and work with a small but highly experienced
team of engineers, designers and product specialists.

Frontend Tech Stack:

\- ES6, React, Redux, Redux Saga, Styled Components, Jest, Enzyme

See full job description here:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/15mqjsTNTn945g-MMuxefEgTqRR8...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/15mqjsTNTn945g-MMuxefEgTqRR8xV38E/view)

Interested? Feel free to e-mail me: savio AT workpath DOT com

~~~
savh
We also hire Senior Ruby on Rails Developers:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-vhr5HcX_Nm6gEQwB9wcTf8Yv-v...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-vhr5HcX_Nm6gEQwB9wcTf8Yv-
vYW3tc/view?usp=sharing)

------
cirwin
Superhuman | Fullstack Engineer | San Francisco & Vancouver | Full-time |

At Superhuman, we're rebuilding the inbox from the ground up to make it
extremely fast, delightful, and intelligent — you'll feel like you have
superpowers.

We're looking for Fullstack Engineers who are deeply invested in building
quality software to focus on building out our flagship desktop product. You'll
be working heavily on everything that makes an email client tick: Storing and
searching gigabytes of data in the browser; building blazingly fast, visually
gorgeous user experiences; and jumping in wherever you can make the biggest
impact.

• Stack: React, Golang, Postgres, Electron, Google Cloud

• Core values: Create Delight, Be Intentional, Remarkable Quality

• Growth: 20% MoM Growth, 250k+ users on wait list

• Funding: $51M+ from Andreessen Horowitz, First Round Capital, and the
founders of Gmail, GitHub, Stripe, Reddit, Intercom, and AngelList

• Interview process: \- Phone call with one of our founding Engineers to learn
more - about team and tech challenges plus technical discussion \- Onsite with
Emuye Reynolds, Head of Mobile, and me (CTO)

You can apply here
[https://superhuman.com/roles?gh_jid=260350](https://superhuman.com/roles?gh_jid=260350)
or shoot me questions at cirwin@superhuman.com

– Conrad

PS: Check out our blog
[https://blog.superhuman.com/](https://blog.superhuman.com/)

------
eddingley
Lyft Level 5 | Self-driving Research | London, UK | Full-Time + Interns |
Onsite

Level 5 is looking for doers and creative problem solvers to join us in
developing the leading self-driving system for ridesharing. Our team members
come from diverse backgrounds and areas of expertise, and each has the
opportunity to have an outsized influence on the future of our technology. Our
world-class software and hardware experts work in brand new garages and labs
in Palo Alto, California, and offices in London, England and Munich, Germany.
And we're moving at an incredible pace: we're currently servicing employee
rides in our test vehicles on the Lyft app. Learn more at lyft.com/level5.

This newly formed team will develop new experimental solutions that combine
the latest findings in cutting-edge computer vision, deep learning and large-
scale data processing to advance the capabilities of our existing systems and
to advance the state-of-the-art of the field.

Responsibilities: -Work in a small, high-velocity team of engineers and
researchers -Design and prototype new computer vision and deep learning
solutions -Develop case studies and experimentally validate hypotheses
Collaborate with AV engineering teams in productionizing systems -Advance the
state-of-the-art, publish and represent Level 5 at top-tier conferences (e.g.
CVPR, NIPS, ICCV, RSS, ICRA)

Experience & Skills: - Hands-on deep learning experience (deep learning,
reinforcement learning, GAN, autoencoders etc.) - Experience publishing at
state-of-the-art conferences (e.g. CVPR, NIPS, ICCV, RSS, ICRA)

Apply at lyft.com/careers or get in touch direct - edingley@lyft.com

------
Impinj
Impinj | Multiple Positions | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Full Time |
[https://www.impinj.com/](https://www.impinj.com/)

It's an exciting time to be at Impinj! Our vision is to provide a "Digital
Life for Everyday Items" with our market-leading RAIN RFID solutions which
includes RFID tags, readers and gateway hardware, as well as platform
management software such as ItemSense.

(Want to know more about how it all works? Our RAIN RFID technology was
covered by Strange Parts in this cool video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWzyPZAPbt0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWzyPZAPbt0))

If you're interested in IoT and RFID systems and in helping us build the
technologies that will revolutionize inventory management, asset tracking,
logistics systems, and more, we have a variety of positions available,
including IoT software development and testing, firmware development, product
management, IT, and hardware/RF systems/silicon engineering. We hope that
you'll consider joining us!

Check out the full list at [https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-
openings/](https://www.impinj.com/careers/job-openings/)

------
cstrasen
MEDIGO | Berlin | fulltime | senior full stack developer | onsite | visa |
relocation | internships

    
    
      Senior Full Stack Developer (go, react) -> https://grnh.se/3e42c14e1
      

We are 65 people doing our part in fixing healthcare world wide in B2B and B2C
with our international treatments marketplace and insurance products. Among
other tech we are using go and react in a not-too-granular service
architecture with docker. We are looking for smart and capable individuals
that like to work on the full stack, who like to teach, learn and aspire to
high standards. We are building internal- and external-facing software in the
healthcare and insurance space.

features:

    
    
      mature & cross-functional team
      20% time for own projects
      dedicated to growth and self-development
      solid CI/CD/chatops pipeline
      trunk development model w. feature flags
      open source projects
      company sports events (beach volleyball, gym-, water polo and marathon-teams ..)
      learning culture, hack-teams, fun-force, rooftop gardening ..
      any hardware/software/tools you need
      relocation/sign-on bonus
      blue card sponsoring
      office in the heart of Berlin with practical commute and cheap, good food options around

------
bachugas
Quorum | Full-Stack Software Engineers | Washington, DC | Onsite, Full-time |
www.quorum.us/careers

Quorum is a fully bootstrapped 75-person startup based in Washington DC that
builds software for public and government affairs. Thousands of public affairs
professionals use Quorum for their work in Congress, all 50 state
legislatures, major U.S. cities, and the European Union.

Called "The Moneyball Effect on K Street" by the Washington Post and "Google
for Congress" by the Huffington Post, Quorum's software is used by four of the
top 5 tech companies, major companies like Walmart, Coca-Cola, and Toyota,
non-profits like the Sierra Club and the United Nation Foundation, and many
other companies, trade associations, non-profits, and advocacy groups.

Our engineers work the full stack using tools like React/Redux, Django,
PostgreSQL, React Native, and much more (though no experience with our exact
stack is required and we're dedicated to investing in engineers early in their
careers). We're rapidly scaling our engineering team and have multiple roles
available. Apply at [https://grnh.se/4fea05fa1](https://grnh.se/4fea05fa1).

------
rogueleaderr
Survata | Lead Data/Infrastructure Engineer, Sr. Full Stack Engineer | San
Francisco | Full-time, Will Sponsor | Onsite or Remote (PST timezone
compatible)

About Survata

Survata is a YC/venture-funded startup building the Brand Intelligence
Platform. We offer a comprehensive set of tools that help our Fortune 500
clients to understand and improve how they’re perceived in the marketplace,
how aware consumers are of the value they provide, and how much consumers
trust them to provide the value they promise.

About the Role

Survata has already built an excellent backend system for gathering and
statistically analyzing data on consumer sentiment. But our revenue and client
list are growing fast, which means we've got to adapt to new levels of scale
in our data pipelines. We also are building out a suite of interactive,
visually compelling, self-serve analytical tools to help marketers ask and
answer sophisticated strategic questions (and visually communicate their
results to internal stakeholders).

We need experienced technical leaders to work on our data pipelines, our Web
API, and our React/Redux-based data visualization dashboard.

See all our open roles at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/survata](https://boards.greenhouse.io/survata)
or email me george@survata.com

------
cstefanovici
Senior Front-end Developer SportsRecruits | Brooklyn, NY | Full-Time, Onsite
or Remote | [https://sportsrecruits.com](https://sportsrecruits.com)

SportsRecruits is the platform that provides clubs, high schools, athletes,
and their families with access to every college coach in the country.
Organizations use our platform to empower their players in the recruiting
process and oversee their efforts and communication with complete
transparency. Connections made on the platform have resulted in commitments to
the best academic and athletic institutions across the country.

We are looking for a senior front-end developer that will take ownership of
maintaining and building new JavaScript components, profiling front-end
application performance, instilling best practices and working with the design
team to iterate on our style guide, and application user interface.

This position will be reporting to the VP of Engineering.

More info and where to apply:
[https://sportsrecruitsllc.theresumator.com/apply/2tbB8Hz2lB/...](https://sportsrecruitsllc.theresumator.com/apply/2tbB8Hz2lB/Senior-
Frontend-Developer-JS-Vuejs-Laravel)

Tech Stack: PHP7, Laravel, Vue.js, MySQL, MongoDB, Redis, node.js, Gulp, Sass,
Jenkins

------
katyborrowell
Borrowell | Various Engineering Roles | ONSITE in Toronto | Full-time |
[https://borrowell.com/careers](https://borrowell.com/careers)

Borrowell is a fintech company that’s building an exceptional team of high
performing, yet humble individuals who believe Canadians deserve more choice
when it comes to financial services. With its free credit score and report
monitoring, automated credit coaching tools and AI-driven financial product
recommendations, Borrowell empowers consumers to improve their financial well-
being and be the hero of their credit.

We’re looking for Developers to join our team as we continue to build and
innovate on products to help Canadians make great decisions about credit!

Here are some of our open roles: Full Stack Developer (Intermediate and
Senior) -
[https://borrowell.workable.com/jobs/1124825](https://borrowell.workable.com/jobs/1124825)
Security Engineer -
[https://borrowell.workable.com/j/D01412860F](https://borrowell.workable.com/j/D01412860F)

Check out [https://borrowell.com/careers](https://borrowell.com/careers) for
more info!

~~~
yc_user_2019
Do you allow any kind of remote work? (based in Canada/Ontario)

------
h327
Qualia | Full-Stack Software Engineers & Product Managers | San Francisco, CA
| Onsite | Full-time, Salary + Options

Qualia (qualia.com) is a series-B startup making web applications for real
estate professionals. We're looking for full-stack software engineers at all
levels, including an engineering lead for our flagship consumer-facing
product. We're also looking for product managers to work directly with our
engineering team.

Our engineering culture is collaborative and friendly, and we make beautiful
products that our customers love to use. We're looking for engineers who want
to be generalists: our engineering team does everything from the user
interface design to the data syncing across our distributed systems. Our
product managers work directly with our engineers to coordinate complex
releases and design new features based on user feedback and needs.

Prior experience in the real estate industry isn't required, but you can
expect to learn all about it! We offer daily catered lunches in our downtown
SF office.

Our goal is to make it possible to buy a house completely online. Solving the
real estate coordination problem makes for some really fun engineering and
design challenges, and opportunities to make the process better for everyone
involved.

Contact Travis at travis@qualia.com!

------
ryanjodonnell
Cleary | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
[https://www.gocleary.com/](https://www.gocleary.com/)

Cleary is building an ‘operating system of the office’ based on the kind of
internal tools that companies like Airbnb, Twitter, Dropbox, Google, Uber, etc
build for their own employees. We're seeing great traction - we're working
with companies like Square, Flexport and LendingHome, and just raised a large
seed round from top tier investors. We're assembling an A+ team - currently
just 8 people with backgrounds from Twitter, Microsoft, Cornell, Carnegie
Melon, YC, etc.

You’ll get to work directly with our experienced entrepreneurial team, which
includes four second-time founders with two prior exits. In this role you will
wear multiple hats, reporting directly to the CTO, and will have an
opportunity to take on a leadership position (if desired) as we scale.

Full Job Description:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1uehO_WsAePlPJ_ffymeW8zNi...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1uehO_WsAePlPJ_ffymeW8zNiIiCbiBJGi8jt0axEjbw/edit#)

Submit resumes to ryan@gocleary.com

Tech Stack: Ruby/Rails, React, Redux, Postgresql, ElasticSearch, AWS

------
chemphill
Carbon Five | San Francisco, Los Angeles, and New York | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.carbonfive.com](https://www.carbonfive.com)

Carbon Five is a digital product development consultancy. We partner with our
clients to create exceptional products and grow effective teams. We work with
numerous startups in addition to companies and organizations like Coinbase,
StitchFix, Filecoin, Compass, Everlane, WeWork, and the San Francisco Museum
of Modern Art.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-five](https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-five)

Here are our open roles:

\- Developer:
[https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/developer/?ref=keyvalues](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/developer/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Developer (5+ years): [https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/senior-
developer/?ref=key...](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/senior-
developer/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Product Designer:
[https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/designer/?ref=keyvalues](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/designer/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: The majority of our work is in Rails, Node, and Java, but almost
everything is up for grabs. The only tech we don’t work in is .NET and PHP.

------
kenshotech19
Kensho Technologies | Data Scientists/Engineers across the stack | Full-
time/Onsite | (Cambridge/Boston)/NYC/DC/LA

At Kensho, you have the opportunity to benefit from the collaboration and
innovation of a startup environment while also leveraging the resources of one
of the world’s largest and most successful financial institutions, S&P Global.

Kensho acts as S&P’s innovation and transformation hub, enabling it and its
clients to use information more intelligently and effectively. Here you will
have the opportunity to create impactful, scalable contributions that have the
potential to transform the way the world thinks about data.

You will get to work with a diverse and inclusive group of curious, highly
accomplished engineers and business professionals who value collaboration,
curiosity, and mentorship at all levels. Here at Kensho, swinging for the
fences is considered a team sport, and every Kenshin’s unique perspective and
experiences are valued.

Positions that are currently open: • Data Infrastructure Engineer - (NY) •
Infrastructure Engineer - (DC) • Machine Learning Engineer (Boston) •
Technical Project Manager (Boston) • Software Engineer - Back End (Boston) •
Software Engineer - Front End (Boston)

To find a full list visit www.kensho.com/careers

------
CBInsights
CB INSIGHTS | New York, NY | Full-time & Remote positions.

Engineering Manager:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1879554](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1879554)

Engineering Manager (Remote):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1866084](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1866084)

Senior Front End Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1923995](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1923995)

Senior Backend Engineer (Remote):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1807869](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1807869)

Platform Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1917647](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1917647)

Software Engineer, Data:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1892669](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cbinsights/jobs/1892669)

~~~
elbear
From your job Senior Backend Engineer job description it sounds like remote is
US-only. Can you confirm this?

------
mmurph211
Notarize ([https://www.notarize.com](https://www.notarize.com)) | Software
Engineers | Boston, MA | Full-Time

There's going to come a day when you need to get something notarized. When
that day comes, wouldn't you rather do it from your kitchen? In the same time
it takes to make a sandwich?

Notarize is the first on-demand notary platform, allowing anyone to notarize a
document online and empowering businesses to send, track and collect
notarizations. We're helping people execute the most important transactions of
their lives and streamlining operations for countless industries.

We're looking for talented Full-Stack Developers to join our growing team in
Back Bay, Boston. You'll be part of a multi-functional team, working with
designers, front-end and back-end developers, product managers and our senior
leadership team as you design, build and extend systems to support our
consumer-facing products.

Our main stack is based on Rails 5.2, React.js, GraphQL with Apollo, Redis,
and Postgres on AWS and Heroku.

Back-End Software Engineer and Full-Stack Software Engineer positions
available. Visit
[https://www.notarize.com/careers](https://www.notarize.com/careers)

------
mpal14
MyFitnessPal | Engineering | Full Time | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness)

MyFitnessPal helps millions of people stay healthier and happier. With a
database of more than 5 million foods and hundreds of exercises, top fitness
technology partners, community support, insights, and seamless access to your
personal health information across all major platforms, MyFitnessPal is the
leading free resource for achieving and maintaining health goals.

We are currently hiring for:

Engineering Manager -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1921076](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1921076)

Lead Scala Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1932655](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1932655)

Senior Backend Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1932650](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1932650)

------
nanosemi
NanoSemi | Waltham, MA (near Boston) | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.nanosemitech.com/](https://www.nanosemitech.com/)

[https://www.nanosemitech.com/job/senior-machine-learning-
sof...](https://www.nanosemitech.com/job/senior-machine-learning-software-
engineer/)

NanoSemi is seeking a full-time software engineer who is familiar with coding
in CUDA/OpenGL/OpenCL for the development of machine learning algorithms or
video gaming. This role is hands-on and encompasses design, testing and
analysis, performance optimization, and application of deep neural network
algorithms.

NanoSemi is a startup located in Waltham, MA. It is an innovative spin-off of
MIT/ MIT Lincoln Laboratory. Helen Kim, co-founder and CEO, started NanoSemi
with her colleague Prof. Alexandre Megretski, Yan Li and Kevin Chuang from MIT
in January 2014. Ray Stata, Chairman of Analog Devices, and Ameesh Divatia, a
successful, serial entrepreneur in Silicon Valley, are Helen’s mentors, board
of directors and early investors. Dan Rabinovitsj, VP of Connectivity at
Facebook, is also on NanoSemi’s board. NanoSemi has completed Series C
financing led by Intel Capital in August 2018.

NanoSemi has proven breakthrough linearization technology based on system
identification and machine learning and applied it to wideband radios for 5G
mobile devices, Wi-Fi, base station and test and measurement equipment.
NanoSemi’s linearization IP enables smartphone users to experience a higher
signal quality with a wider coverage and faster data download while draining
much less battery power.

------
grailed
GRAILED | [https://www.grailed.com](https://www.grailed.com) | SOHO, NYC |
Full-time | Onsite Grailed is a community driven marketplace for fashion and
streetwear. We are 70 people, and recently had a 15MM series A after ~5 years
of organic growth and a few years of profitability. We run a monolothic rails
app + heroku with react/native iOS & Android (but we'll consider anyone with
web app xp). We've got a lot of exciting work to be done in the space of
recommendations, discovery, and fraud! We place a lot of emphasis on quality
of life - this is a truly great place to work :)

Open roles:

-Sr. Data Engineer ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4092544002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4092544002))

-Sr. Ruby Engineer ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4008031002)_](https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4008031002\)_)

-SEO Lead ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4358142002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4358142002))

-Sr. Product Designer ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4032109002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/grailed/jobs/4032109002))

more: [https://www.grailed.com/jobs](https://www.grailed.com/jobs)

email: alec.mckinley@grailed.com

------
bolt28
Bolt | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Fulltime |
[https://www.bolt.com](https://www.bolt.com)

Ecommerce infrastructure on the internet is fragmented and broken. Bolt is a
world-class buying experience available for all online businesses. We're
building a future where retailers can eliminate the massive operational
overhead and technical debt associated with online checkout and payments, and
where customers can buy instantly and securely across the internet. To solve
such a large problem, we've put together an incredible team and are
selectively adding to it. Play a mission-critical role in developing the
future of online commerce.

We are looking for someone excited to take on our ambitious product roadmap
who exhibits passion, creativity and a love of building things. Companies and
consumers alike will rely heavily on what you build. If this challenge excites
you, get in touch with our team.

Join us! More details here: [https://www.bolt.com/jobs/software-
engineer/81492e99-22f0-4c...](https://www.bolt.com/jobs/software-
engineer/81492e99-22f0-4c61-98a6-5e5bc7111829/)

------
aolshevski
Fluent City | Senior Fullstack Engineer | Fulltime/Onsite | NYC

Fluent City is a language learning organization devoted to guiding students
towards their learning goals through our human-centric, experiential approach.
We are a globally-minded team on a mission to empower students to learn new
skills, and by doing so, expand their horizons and foster understanding and
communication across cultures and communities. Our learners have the real-
world practice and confidence they need to communicate in any situation: in
the home, workplace, or over drinks in the bar.

You’ll have the chance to work on both the back and front end of a very modern
tech stack using Heroku, Python, Django, Webpack and React. In this position,
you’ll be playing a crucial role in the actual product buildout. You will
develop the existing education product through a variety of online educational
and interactive experiences, as well as forge ahead with a sophisticated
platform for learning language online. You’ll be in charge of taking ideas
from the whiteboard and working closely with our team to bring ideas to life.

Apply at:
[https://www.fluentcity.com/careers/](https://www.fluentcity.com/careers/)

------
c_ameron
Blinkist | Senior Systems/DevOps Engineer | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, FULL-
TIME, VISA, RELOCATION | €63 - 96k

[https://www.blinkist.com](https://www.blinkist.com)

Blinkist brings you the key ideas from the world’s best nonfiction books in a
made-for-mobile format you can read or listen to in 15 minutes. Our award-
winning app has been named by Apple as one of the very best in the App Store
(including a visit from Tim Cook last month).

You’ll be joining myself and another Systems Engineer helping to build out our
infrastructure which currently supports 10 million plus registered users,
along with 14 other backend developers. Tech wise it’s AWS/ECS, Terraform,
CircleCI + more.

We put a strong focus on personal development as well. We’ve got an annual
personal development budget of €1,600, a gym membership, an annual public
transport pass, language classes, 30 days of vacation and free daily lunch.

I’m the hiring manager for the role so if you’ve got any questions feel free
to email me at cameron@blinkist.com or apply at

[https://jobs.lever.co/blinkist/fd55f58b-c861-4184-8638-4897c...](https://jobs.lever.co/blinkist/fd55f58b-c861-4184-8638-4897c254aabe)

------
crunchie
Crunchbase | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | | Full-time |
[https://www.crunchbase.com/](https://www.crunchbase.com/)

Crunchbase is the leading platform for professionals to discover innovative
companies, connect with the people behind them, and pursue new opportunities.
Over 55 million professionals—including entrepreneurs, investors, market
researchers, and salespeople—trust Crunchbase to inform their business
decisions. And companies all over the world rely on us to power their
applications, making over a billion calls to our API each year.

We're hiring Engineers (Frontend, Backend, Platform), Data Scientists, Product
Managers, and there is no better time to join, read more here:
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/31/crunchbase-
raises-30m-more...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/31/crunchbase-
raises-30m-more-to-double-down-on-its-ambition-to-be-a-linkedin-for-company-
data/)

For more information, job descriptions, and to apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/crunchbase?lever-
via=lwmGx76Ia7](https://jobs.lever.co/crunchbase?lever-via=lwmGx76Ia7)

------
mglidden11
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA |
Full time | Onsite

Do you want to help transform manufacturing? We are building the best team in
the industry to bring consumer-grade user experiences to a space dominated by
ancient enterprise technology. Our platform enables our customers to create
apps without code and to connect their apps to machines, sensors and smart
tools. These augmented production lines would otherwise rely on paper to share
information. We’re based in Somerville, MA and have raised $31m from NEA,
Vertex, and other leading investors. Our customers include some of the largest
manufacturers in the world across numerous verticals of the manufacturing
industry. We'd love to talk to anyone interested, but in particular we are
looking to bring folks on in: \- SRE/DevOps: Kubernetes-admin, scalable
monitoring across the firewall, hybrid cloud/on-prem deployment

\- SRE/DevOps: Azure cloud architect, ideally with container service/AKS
experience

\- Web Development: React+Redux frontend, NodeJS+Mongo+Postgres+Redis backend,
syncing data with Meteor, delivering useful, real-time experiences in the
browser and on Electron

\- Data & Pipeline Engineering: planning, implementing, and finding insights
with our next generation of process & sensor analytics

\- IoT/Embedded Software: delivering a reliable, extensible HW platform across
arm and x86, all manner of bus/IO tech

Apply at [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co

------
nkantar
Sweetgreen | Senior Data Engineer | Los Angeles, CA | Full-time, Onsite
Preferred, but Open to Remote

Sweetgreen is a mission driven company looking to leverage technology to
connect people with fresh, healthy food. We are currently undergoing a major
technological transition to create a data-centric, technology enabled platform
to accomplish our goals, and we could use some help!

We're looking for a core contributor on the data platform/infrastructure team
to help evangelize data in the company by building software and creating new
avenues for the rest of the company to access our data. We consider data to be
our biggest asset to growth, and expect the company to heavily lean on our
data platform to drive company direction and impact decision making.

We are an AWS shop, and our tech stack features a breadth of platforms that
include Redshift, Spark, Kinesis, Snowflake, etc. We are big fans of AWS, and
we'll be sending one of our own to AWS Re:Invent this December to do a brief
presentation of our S3 data lake topology!

Interested? Check out the link below! :)

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sweetgreen/jobs/1939889](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sweetgreen/jobs/1939889)

------
grinich98point6
98point6 | Seattle, WA | Onsite | Multiple Positions |
[https://www.98point6.com/](https://www.98point6.com/)

At 98point6 we are reimagining the future of primary care through in-app
messaging and by pairing physician experience with AI and automation. We're
moving quickly in the digital health space and hiring for numerous positions.
Open engineering roles include:

\- Senior DevOps Engineer

\- Data Engineering Team Lead

\- Software Quality Assurance Team Lead

\- Senior Back End Software Engineer

\- Senior Front End Software Engineer

\- VP Engineering

Recent press about our team:

\- [https://www.seattletimes.com/business/technology/seattle-
sta...](https://www.seattletimes.com/business/technology/seattle-
startup-98point6-puts-medical-ai-to-work-with-sams-club/)

\- [https://www.geekwire.com/2019/riding-telemedicine-wave-
docs-...](https://www.geekwire.com/2019/riding-telemedicine-wave-docs-trade-
white-coats-tech-life-testing-limits-health-care/)

Please apply directly on our careers page and mention you found us on HN:
[https://www.98point6.com/about/careers/](https://www.98point6.com/about/careers/).

------
katya_shteyn
BioRender ([https://biorender.com/](https://biorender.com/)) YC W18 | Senior
Frontend Software Engineer, Senior Full-Stack Web Software Engineer | Junior
Full-Stack Web Developer | Computer Graphics Software Developer | Toronto,
Canada | Onsite

About us: BioRender is a fast growing seed stage SaaS startup. We’re creating
the standard visual language of biology and the suite of tools to communicate
it. We’re a team of passionate engineers, science illustrators, designers and
entrepreneurs and are backed by an incredible group of investors including Y
Combinator. We nerd out on cool science stuff and solving big problems.

Problem we are solving: Each year, biomedical researchers waste over a billion
hours trying to communicate their research by drawing complex biology figures
using tools like PowerPoint. At BioRender, our mission is have every visual
representation of biology made and communicated with our tools. We reduce the
time it takes scientists to create visuals from hours to minutes while
drastically improving the quality. BioRender is used around the world by over
500 institutions including Stanford, Harvard, Genentech and many more of the
best research institutions in the world.

Stack: Javascript (React frontend, Node.js backend), MongoDB

Team: 20 people total, 7 developers

Onsite, remote considered for candidates with expertise in web-based
collaboration / data visualization products.

Email your resume to katya at biorender.com

More info on the positions:
[https://biorender.com/careers](https://biorender.com/careers)

------
xavk
Otta ([https://otta.co](https://otta.co)) | Full-Stack Software Engineer |
London | Onsite | Full Time

For thoughtful job seekers who want to make an impact at the world's most
innovative companies, Otta is the only job search experience that puts the job
seeker first and is built to help secure the best role for you. We deliver
hyper-relevant results, learning your preferences as you use it. Unlike
LinkedIn, where companies pay for your attention, Otta provides unbiased
access to jobs. Our focus on giving candidates the best experience is how
we'll disrupt companies like Indeed, LinkedIn and AngelList.

We're looking for an exceptional engineer to join the team as our first
employee! Salary range £40-90k dependent on experience + meaningful equity
ownership.

Stack: Elixir / React with TypeScript / (some Python used for scraping +
machine learning) / Docker / k8s / GCP / PostgreSQL (We don't require specific
experience in any of the above)

You can check out the full description here:
[https://app.otta.co/jobs/ODdqUTVo](https://app.otta.co/jobs/ODdqUTVo)

Any questions, feel free to email me (xav at otta.co)

------
EmielMols
Crisp | Software engineer | Full-time | Onsite | Amsterdam, the Netherlands

Crisp is building a new online supermarket in the Netherlands. We believe real
fresh grocery shopping should be better and easier. We launched less than a
year ago, and have since raised a successful Series A. You are a software
engineer willing to join our small team working from Amsterdam. You're eager
to learn and work with colleagues from different disciplines such as warehouse
operations, category management or product design.

Our stack is no-nonsense (using sophisticated technologies such as grep,
strace and make), with backend code in golang/php and frontends around react
(native). We prefer generalists over specialists, and willingness to learn
over a long CV.

Reach me directly at emiel%crisp.nl. Please include a CV or linkedin profile.
All messages will be answered. Our recruitment process includes a 30 minute
tech test we ask you to do at home.

Vacancy page:
[https://crisp.jobs/developer/en](https://crisp.jobs/developer/en)

(intern positions available as well: [https://crisp.jobs/developer-
stage/en](https://crisp.jobs/developer-stage/en))

------
fqltd
Fotoquirk Ltd | Durham, UK (remote) | Android developer | part-time possible |
REMOTE

Fotoquirk Ltd creates innovative visualisation and augmented reality software
for mobile devices and the web. We are a small, dynamic and international team
aiming to strike the right balance between graphically advanced products and
practical solutions which solve actual business problems

We are looking for an enthusiastic software developer to help build the
Android version of our next generation visualisation software, initially on
project basis but possibly extending to a permanent contract. The Android
version will be a custom-built layer on top of our existing multiplatform C++
visualisation core.

This is a remote working job, but you should be prepared to interact on a
daily basis with our team in Durham, and most importantly, be responsive. We
offer very competitive rates, depending on qualifications.

* experience with Android development using the command-line toolset, * experience with the Android NDK, * experience with Java as well as C++, * experience building dynamical user interfaces in code, * an interest in 3D graphics.

More info
[https://www.fotoquirk.com/jobs.html](https://www.fotoquirk.com/jobs.html)

------
sytse
GitLab | Remote only | Full time - It’s an exciting time to join GitLab. As a
fast-growing, all-remote company, GitLab is a place where you can contribute
and make an impact from anywhere in the world. You’ll be part of an ambitious,
productive team that values transparency and collaboration. We’re hiring
solutions architects, engineering managers, security engineers, recruiters,
support engineers, product managers, strategic account leaders, and more roles
in every department. Here’s our full list of vacancies:
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/) Here’s an
inside look at GitLab’s interview process from one of our new team members:
[https://about.gitlab.com/blog/2019/03/28/what-its-like-to-
in...](https://about.gitlab.com/blog/2019/03/28/what-its-like-to-interview-at-
gitlab/) Want to learn more? Check out our company handbook:
[https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/](https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/)

------
aktals
FIVETRAN ([https://www.fivetran.com)|](https://www.fivetran.com\)|) OAKLAND,
CA | FULL-TIME| ONSITE

Fivetran is the fastest, smartest way of connecting your data to a central
location of your choice. Companies use our connectors as indispensable tools
in their modern data tech stack. Come build products in weeks not months, and
deliver full data replication + automated data pipelining solutions. Best of
all, work with humble, smart, fun-loving, motivated individuals. We're ready
for you. :)

Hiring:

Senior Software Engineers (backend) -
[https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/85a46418-dcaa-4158-abb4-5c4f8...](https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/85a46418-dcaa-4158-abb4-5c4f899c191a)

Staff Software Engineers (backend)-
[https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/7b676939-d445-4a5b-928b-e5657...](https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/7b676939-d445-4a5b-928b-e5657486e279)

Senior SRE -
[https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/4d6f5666-c715-4a7d-bf9e-24818...](https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/4d6f5666-c715-4a7d-bf9e-24818a5e37d1)

Security Operations Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/4b644038-d8a8-432b-838c-3c8ad...](https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/4b644038-d8a8-432b-838c-3c8ad087578e)

Others: Managers, Sr. QA, Staff AppSec

Some of our stack: Java, SQL, Python, Postgres, Kubernetes, AWS, GCP

Want to learn more? Contact Angeline@fivetran.com

------
dccooper
Xealth | Healthcare | Seattle, WA | Full-Time | Onsite

Xealth is solving the last mile of digital health. We’re improving healthcare
for everyone by enabling doctors and patients to easily access digital content
and services that are relevant, timely, and targeted. We build scalable
applications, develop custom recommendation engines, and run on a modern
cloud-based platform - all while integrating tightly into 3rd party EMR and
practice management systems.

Open Roles:

Principal Software Engineer -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/xealthio/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/xealthio/view/P_AAAAAAEAABnGoas9qq7nzm)

Senior Software Engineer -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/xealthio/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/xealthio/view/P_AAAAAAEAABnOE0CknpmKFk)

Software Engineer -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/xealthio/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/xealthio/view/P_AAAAAAEAAADIIWvONzQ8dv)

------
webjunkie
Artory | Senior Python/Fullstack Engineers | Berlin, Germany | Full Time |
ONSITE, VISA | [https://www.artory.com/](https://www.artory.com/)

Artory is the Registry for the art world and wants you to be a part of it!

We are looking for Python and/or fullstack engineers to join our team in
Berlin. You will join our development team, who are currently working in the
following areas:

\- The Registry, a system that records millions of artwork transactions
transparently on the blockchain

\- A client to record data on multiple blockchains and create timestamp proofs

\- An application for art collectors, providing secure key storage in a user-
friendly way

\- A secure messaging platform

The biggest challenges that you join solving are handling millions of artwork
sale events as well as interacting with secure and encrypted data.

Tech Stack: Python, Django, TypeScript, React, Docker, AWS

For more information about working at Artory, please see:
[https://www.artory.com/careers/](https://www.artory.com/careers/)

To apply: [https://artory.join.com/jobs/447253-senior-python-
developer-...](https://artory.join.com/jobs/447253-senior-python-developer-f-
m-d-fulltime)

------
yanyinchoy
ServiceNow | Senior & Senior Staff Software Engineers | Full-time | Onsite |
Pleasanton, CA | servicenow.com

About ServiceNow: ServiceNow is changing the way people work. With a service-
orientation toward the activities, tasks and processes that make up day-to-day
work life, we help the modern enterprise operate faster and be more scalable
than ever before.

About our team: As part of the design system team, you’ll build usable,
scalable, best-in-class web components and a top of the line charting library
to power ServiceNow’s new UI platform. We’re serious about user experience.
Our integrated team of engineers, designers, and product strategists sweat the
details and we’re seeing the results. The Now Design System is changing the
way we create products—for thousands of designers and engineers inside our
company and even more in our customers’ offices.

For more information, and to apply:

\- Senior Software Engineer | 24426:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3yPhKkwd](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3yPhKkwd)

\- Senior Software Engineer | 24424:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3APhKkwf](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3APhKkwf)

\- Staff Software Engineer | 22694:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3qPhKkw5](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3qPhKkw5)

\- Senior Staff Software Engineer | 24425:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3HPhKkwm](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3HPhKkwm)

If you have any questions, contact me at yan-
yin[dot]choy[at]servicenow[dot]com.

------
jmce
Civic Eagle | Lead Frontend Developer (React) | Minneapolis / REMOTE full-time
| [https://www.civiceagle.com/](https://www.civiceagle.com/) Take leadership
of delivering an amazing experience to users who are changing the world! Our
application serves people who help shape public policy: whether good laws get
passed and bad laws get stopped - or not. Our lead frontend engineer will
deliver the interfaces that empower them to collaborate effectively within
policy teams in the challenging, data-rich context of a legislative session.

We are backed by Techstars (2019 Anywhere). We are funded, we have customers,
we are growing, and we are solving big problems. Our team is diverse and
amazing: [https://www.civiceagle.com/about](https://www.civiceagle.com/about)

[https://www.civiceagle.com/our-team](https://www.civiceagle.com/our-team)

[https://www.civiceagle.com/s/Lead-Front-End-
Engineer_Civic-E...](https://www.civiceagle.com/s/Lead-Front-End-
Engineer_Civic-Eagle.pdf)

------
gooddogeng
Good Dog | Senior Software Engineer | New York, NY | Full-time | On-site

We’re on a mission to push puppy mills and other bad actors out of the dog
world by making it simple for people to get their dog from only responsible
sources.

There are 9M dogs going into new homes in the US every year, but the
experience of getting a dog is stuck in the past and the market is totally
broken, which leads to dogs being harmed. We’re transforming the experience of
getting a dog into what it should be — modern, trustworthy and hassle-free.

This is an exciting chance to improve the lives of dogs and bring joy to
countless families.

Good Dog is based in NYC and is funded by Slow Ventures, Felicis and the
founders of Eventbrite, Warby Parker, Harry's, Flatiron Health, Task Rabbit
and more.

Our Stack _ Front-End: React, Webpack, ES6, SCSS, Tachyons, Bootstrap Grid \-
Back-End: Ruby on Rails, Go, Redis, Memcached, PostgreSQL \- Ops: AWS Fargate,
Terraform, Docker

Learn more about our open Senior Engineer Role here:
[https://www.gooddog.com/jobs/Senior_Software_Engineer](https://www.gooddog.com/jobs/Senior_Software_Engineer)

Email us at careers@gooddog.com you're interested and we'll get back to you
promptly.

------
rdvelazquez
Azimuth1 | Mobile Developer | Washington, DC Metro Area | Remote | Full-time |
[http://azimuth1.com](http://azimuth1.com)

Azimuth1 builds custom applications for the public safety and environmental
sectors. We are looking for an experienced mobile developer for our project in
first responder vehicle routing. Demonstrated experience developing native
apps (objective-c, swift, java and/or kotlin) required. Direct experience with
Mapbox Navigation SDKs is preferred but polyglot candidates with diverse
experience will be considered.

You will be joining a small fully remote team that works on high impact
projects that save lives. We offer competitive salary, meaningful work-life
balance, substantial input into product design and project direction, top of
the line hardware and unlimited time off.

Our stack includes:

    
    
        - Javascript web frontend with React, meteor and Mapbox
      
        - A wide variety of backend technologies including AWS serverless, REST-APIs, python ML stack and node  
    
        - Hosted databases with MongoDB Atlas and AWS's DynamoDB 
     
        - Native Mobile Apps (where you come in!)
    

If interested, reach out to us at: contact@azimuth1.com

------
jsm
Blue Canvas | Principal Engineer | Berlin, flexible on-site |
[https://bluecanvas.io](https://bluecanvas.io)

We make source control and DevOps tools for the Salesforce dev ecosystem. We
were shocked to learn that Salesforce devs and admins build impressively
complex applications without any kind of source control or CI! The market is
growing fast as more companies embrace “low code” platforms like Salesforce
($13B was spent customizing Salesforce in 2017).

We’ve reached profitability working with initial customers like Sysco,
McKesson and Intercom and just raised a round from Indie.vc. We admire
companies like Basecamp, Mailchimp and Atlassian who grew mostly with customer
revenue.

We’re looking for experienced full-stack engineers to take a principal role in
our team in Berlin. The position is onsite with flexible working hours and
home office. As an early member of a tight nit team, you will have meaningful
impact on everything we do: code, architecture, infrastructure, team and
culture.

We're excited about you if you have experience in some of the following:

\- Vue.js, Typescript, Apollo GraphQL \- Python 3 \- Ruby on Rails, GitLab \-
AWS, Terraform, Docker

Email jobs@bluecanvas.io if you're interested.

------
louiskottmann
Hexagonal Consulting | Web Integrator | Full time (CDI) @35k€ | REMOTE from
France or Netherlands

Requirements:

\- Fluent in French and good English speaking skills.

\- HTML/CSS/Vanilla JS/JQuery

Bonus:

\- Interest in fullstack

We are a consulting firm of experts in Faveod, which is a macroprogramming
engine on top of Ruby of Rails. Our typical clients are big french and
worldwide companies.

The service we offer is fast-paced projects from top to bottom.

For example: a client has a long-failed line of projects to handle specialized
maps, they want an innovative technology with a team of experts to finally
bring it to life with reasonable budgets and good timing on deliver-ability.

What we do: we define the request (macro-planning, features required for the
MVP), hand it over to the project manager who further breaks it down into
sprints, then the development/integration team starts working on it.
Meanwhile, the devops sets up the infrastructure. We also offer design with
our in-house artistic director.

We don't have offices, each of our ~20 employees are working remotely from
France and Amsterdam, in teams constituted of a project manager, a lead
developer + 1 to 3 developers, a web integrator and a devops.

You will see your coworkers overs diners, pool-table tournaments, initial
kick-offs at the client's and 2 week-long seminaries per year. The next
seminary is next week in Martinique (Caribbean island).

\---

Get in touch: cv@hexagonalconsulting.com (I personally reply on that address).

\---

------
mcm1
Freenome | South San Francisco, CA | Senior Engineers (Frontend and Backend),
ML Engineers, Bioinformatics, Staff Quality Engineer, Engineering Manager |
Onsite | [https://www.freenome.com/careers](https://www.freenome.com/careers)

Freenome is an AI genomics company on a mission to empower everyone with the
tools they need to detect, treat, and ultimately prevent their diseases. By
applying advanced machine learning techniques to recent breakthroughs in
genomic science, Freenome is developing simple blood tests to detect early-
stage cancer and make treatments more effective.

The Engineering team is responsible for the heart of Freenome - the genomic
data, its (anonymized) patient-related metadata, the genomic pipeline, and the
Machine Learning platform for running experiments. We run a Postgres/Python
3/React stack on Google Cloud via Docker/Kubernetes. We're a small team
looking to scale quickly over the next year, so now's a great time to come for
growth opportunities - growing teams around you, working on cutting-edge
platforms for pipelines and ML!

Please reach out at hacker-news-referrals@freenome.com with inquiries

------
mkonecny
NownPOS | Toronto | Full-Stack Developer | Full Time | Onsite
[https://www.nownpos.com](https://www.nownpos.com)

NownPOS is an emerging POS technology company headquartered in downtown
Toronto with a North American presence. We bring technology, data and people
together to enhance the human touch-points in the world of offline commerce -
think IoT for physical stores. Our tools help brands realize their customer
experience aspirations by turning customers’ smartphones into intelligent
Bluetooth sensors that interact with the in-store point-of-sale infrastructure
- informing staff of their customer’s presence on arrival, enabling hands free
payments and generating opportunities for brand moments.

Our target market is the campus market and our mobile app is used to replace
the student's mealcard. Using the app you can place preorders, chat with the
campus Food Director to provide feedback, check-in to the cashier POS via
bluetooth (hands-free checkin) to enable mobile payments. You can also
register payment types such as credit card (we work closely with various
payment processors). Our mobile payment platform integrates with multiple
POS'es.

We're a Ruby + Java + Angular based company with a small group of developers
looking to add additional developers to our core team and have a heavy
influence on our company's direction.

Our culture is great and you get that startup feel while working with
experienced developers. We are looking for someone who is passionate about
solving problems and loves to get their hands dirty (if you full-stack then
it's a major bonus). We are located near Adelaide and Spadina.

Apply at careers@nownpos.com

------
DentalWings
Dental Wings | Montreal (CA), Berlin, Chemnitz (GER), Lyon (FR) | ONSITE |
Various engineering roles | Full-time

* About us *

Dental Wings was founded in 2007 and is a fast-growing international company
active in the dynamic field of dental CAD/CAM technologies.

Our main activities cover design (CAD) and diagnostic software development
(guided surgery), scanning hardware development, scanning equipment
manufacturing, customer support, sales, marketing, logistics, and
administration. Our products are sold and used in over 50 countries.

Our mission is to help our customers improve the lives of millions of dental
patients worldwide!

* Our team *

Our team fosters an environment of honesty, trust, and openess. We strive to
grow, learn, improve and innovate as individuals and as a company. We do our
utmost to support our colleagues, emphasize communication and value a good
work-life balance.

We use SCRUM and Kanban methods. Our tool stack involves Redmine, Slack, Git,
Eclipse, JavaFX, JOGL, Gerrit, Jenkins, JUnit and Sonar.

* Open positions *

[https://dentalwings.com/working-at-dental-
wings/](https://dentalwings.com/working-at-dental-wings/)

\- Java CAD/CAM and C++ software engineers (Berlin, Chemnitz, Montreal)

\- Product Owner (Montreal)

\- Regulatory Affairs Specialist (Montreal)

------
goodoldboys
Guide Informatics | Full-Stack Software Engineer | Full-Time | REMOTE (US
Only)

guideinformatics.com

Guide Informatics is a small, remote-first software consultancy that builds
applications primarily for Biotech/Genomics companies. All of our current
clients are in the CRISPR/Cas9 genome editing space, and our software helps
them organize and make sense of their data.

We're looking for a Full-Stack Software Engineer with experience building web
applications using Python and a modern front-end javascript framework. We use
Django and Vue, but for the right candidate specific experience isn't
important to us.

This would be a client-facing role with minimal travel requirements (5-10%)
and multiple status calls per week with the client(s).

Domain-specific knowledge is not a requirement, but certainly helps. Be
prepared to ask a lot of questions and be challenged to understand how the
biological entities relate to one another.

Other nice to have skills:

* DevOps (AWS)

* Data Analysis/Visualization

* R

This is a full-time, remote position. If you are a US Resident and can fulfill
the client-facing requirements, you can work from wherever you like.
Competitive salary with benefits included (Insurance, 401k, PTO, etc).

To apply, please send an introductory email to jordan _at_ guideinformatics
dot com.

------
amoerie
DOBCO Medical Systems | Fulltime | Zele, Belgium | Software Engineers | ONSITE
|
[https://www.dobcomed.com/nl/content/vacatures](https://www.dobcomed.com/nl/content/vacatures)
(Dutch)

DOBCO Medical Systems is a young, innovative and fast growing software company
active in the healthcare sector. Our main activities revolve around the
development of our PACSonWEB cloud platform, that visualizes medical images
and distributes them between healthcare providers. Come join our small team in
our brand new offices in Zele, away from traffic congested areas and easy to
reach!

We use a combination of technologies: \- C#, upgrading to .NET Core \- SQL
Server \- Javascript/TypeScript with React (our web viewer is entirely built
with HTML Canvas) \- DICOM (the international standard for communicating and
managing medical images) \- Xamarin \- etc.

Perks to working here include a company car, fuel card, hospitalization
insurance, travel insurance, phone, laptop and more.

Please get in touch by sending an email to info at dobcomed.com or by
contacting me (one of the devs) directly at a.moerman at dobcomed.com and
we'll take it from there.

------
FueledTalent
Fueled | NYC, LONDON & NOIDA, IN | Full-Time |

[https://fueled.com/jobs](https://fueled.com/jobs) _Please email
christine@fueled.com with questions_

\-- Who We Are --

An award winning mobile app dev agency.

\-- Where You Fit In --

You know how to create jaw-dropping websites and web/mobile applications.

\-- Open Roles --

Senior Android Engineer | LONDON, UK | [https://fueled.com/jobs/london/senior-
android-engineer](https://fueled.com/jobs/london/senior-android-engineer)

Senior Android Engineer | Noida, India |
[https://fueled.com/jobs/noida/senior-android-
engineer](https://fueled.com/jobs/noida/senior-android-engineer)

Senior and Lead Product Managers | NYC or London |
[https://fueled.com/jobs/nyc/lead-product-
manager](https://fueled.com/jobs/nyc/lead-product-manager)

Senior Product Designer | London, UK | [https://fueled.com/jobs/london/senior-
product-designer](https://fueled.com/jobs/london/senior-product-designer)

------
hannamuller
Rollet |Senior Mobile Developer | Full-time | Budapest ONSITE | React/React
Native | EU work permit Join our engineering team and contribute to the brand
new systems that power drive-through payments around the world. We're
pioneering services to make urban driving, and parking, a much better
experience.

We're looking for:2+ year of React / React Native working experience; Proven
JavaScript development track record; Experience in building applications on
top of REST APIs; Curiosity and a thirst for learning new things; Obsession
for well maintainable, high-quality code; English proficiency

What we offer: Opportunity to drive the development roadmap for an early-stage
company; Direct impact on solving real problems for a fast-growing customer
base; A truly excellent team to work with; The right tools and resources for
you to do the best work you can; Open opportunities for professional
development; An innovative, fast-paced culture; A healthy work-life balance.

Check more info & opportunities here
[https://www.rollet.hu/careers?lang=en](https://www.rollet.hu/careers?lang=en)

APPLY HERE jobs@rollet.hu

------
bchurch
GitLab | Remote only | Full time

It’s an exciting time to join GitLab. We’re a fast-growing, all-remote company
where you can contribute and make an impact from almost anywhere in the world.
You’ll be part of an ambitious, productive team that values transparency and
collaboration.

We’re hiring throughout the company, including support engineers, product
designers, engineering managers, security engineers, sales development
representatives, technical writers, product managers, technical account
managers, solutions architects, sales managers, and strategic account leaders.
Browse our full list of open roles:
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

Find out more about all-remote work and how it works at GitLab:
[https://about.gitlab.com/company/culture/all-
remote/](https://about.gitlab.com/company/culture/all-remote/)

Learn more about life at GitLab:
[https://about.gitlab.com/company/culture/#life-at-
gitlab](https://about.gitlab.com/company/culture/#life-at-gitlab)

~~~
random42
Are you still only hiring Ruby on Rails devs?

~~~
veritas3241
We need some data engineers / Python folks on the data team! :-)

~~~
random42
I cannot seem to find it on the jobs page. Do you have a link to it?

------
phil21
HAProxy Technologies | Software & Systems Engineers, Frontend developers |
Waltham, MA | Paris, France | REMOTE HAProxy Technologies is the company
behind the world's fastest and most widely used open-source software load
balancer.

We're a polyglot company and are looking for software engineers stretching
across many spectrums: C, Golang, and JavaScript.

We're also seeking Senior Systems Engineers with open source experience.

C:

We are looking to reinforce the development team of HAProxy and are looking
for developers who have solid skills in Shell, C, HTTP, TCP/IP and uses Git.
Knowledge of cloud environment is a plus. We are looking for people who are
not afraid of patching the Linux Kernel and who can quickly become autonomous.

Golang:

We are looking for Go developers with 2+ years of experience in Kubernetes and
Cloud environments, as well as load balancing. A Bachelors or higher degree in
IT is desirable. If you want to contribute to the software enabling
performance and reliability of some of the largest websites on the internet.

Frontend:

We are looking for an agile and responsible person to join our team as
Frontend (JavaScript) Developer. Our department’s mission is developing high-
performance, high-quality intuitive user interfaces to meet and exceed our
customers expectations.

Senior Senior Systems Engineer:

We are seeking Senior Systems Engineers to work out of our Waltham, MA office
or remotely preferably in the MST/PST timezones. Knowledge of HAProxy or
Kubernetes is a plus.

Please send cover letter and resume to careers@haproxy.com

------
rbosinger
AppColony / MakeShift | [https://www.makeshift.ca](https://www.makeshift.ca) |
Android and Web Developer | Full-Time | Victoria, BC | On-site

AppColony is looking for someone with Android development experience, who is
familiar with Java based Android development and the maintenance and
deployment of native apps. The Android apps for our flagship product,
MakeShift, are stable and may require variable amounts of developer time.
Because of this, our ideal candidate has experience working with other
technologies outside of Android and would be willing to learn and work with us
on the rest of the stack (Rails, JavaScript, iOS, Elixir/Phoenix, AWS).

This is an intermediate to senior role and we’re hoping to see at least a few
years of real working experience.

If you are interested in the position and meet the qualifications, please
submit resume by email to careers@appcolony.ca with the subject line "Android
Developer".

Check out the job posting here: [https://www.viatec.ca/jobs/android-
developer-16](https://www.viatec.ca/jobs/android-developer-16)

------
vivekrkumar
Qlicket ([https://www.qlicket.com/](https://www.qlicket.com/)) | Full-Time
Software Engineers | New Delhi (ONSITE or REMOTE in India)

Qlicket is an enterprise SaaS talent retention platform for the deskless
workforce - specifically, those in high turnover work environments where the
entire labor force is replaced each year. 1 in every 4 workers in the U.S. are
in 100% annual turnover industries, such as distribution centers, call
centers, retail, fast food, certain healthcare, and more, costing companies
hundreds of millions of dollars each year in avoidable turnover. Our kiosk-
based software solution has already been proven through actual customer data
to substantially decrease worker turnover and improve Glassdoor reviews.

We're looking for the following:

    
    
        * ETL Developer (1 - 2 yrs of experience)
        * Database Query Assistant (1 - 2 yrs of experience) 
        * Java Developer for Kiosks, Dashboard and Apps API
        * Android App Developer (experience with emm and lock task mode apps for Android 7 and above)
        * Two Technical Support engineers with good comm. skills
    

Please email monika@qlicket.com

------
Seattle_Skytap
Skytap|Seattle|Onsite, Full time

Skytap is the only public cloud designed specifically for the enterprise. We
help businesses achieve their Cloud and DevOps migration strategies faster.
Skytap uniquely enables lift-and-shift of traditional datacenter-native
applications into the cloud with minimal technical changes. Once in Skytap,
customers can instantly clone, share, and manage complete working application
environments, enabling them to modernize software delivery cycles and
application architectures.

Staying true to who we are as we grow and change means hiring people who share
our commitment to customer success and company-wide accountability. We empower
each employee to make an impact, to be active ambassadors of diversity and
inclusivity, and to play an active role in building a company worthy of our
employees’ commitment.

We are hiring for the following roles:

-Senior Software Engineer, Web Frontend

-Software Development Engineer, Web Frontend

-Senior Software Development Engineer, MySQL

-Senior Infrastructure Network Engineer

Apply at
[https://www.skytap.com/company/careers/opportunities/](https://www.skytap.com/company/careers/opportunities/)
or email us directly at careers@skytap.com

------
nfm
UsabilityHub | Melbourne, Australia | Senior Software Engineers | Full-time |
Onsite

UsabilityHub is hiring senior engineers to join our team in Melbourne. If
you’re not familiar, we help businesses (including Amazon, NASA, and Reddit)
be more human-centered by making user research easy to conduct and fun to
participate in.

We’re a bootstrapped, profitable, and sustainable company, with a focus on
building great products, not chasing growth for the sake of it.

Ideally you’re a generalist who is capable across back-end (Ruby, Rails,
Postgres) and front-end (Typescript, React, Redux, Webpack), but if you
specialize in one area and are still getting up to speed in the other, don’t
let that dissuade you from applying. It’s more meaningful to us that you’re a
great developer and a keen learner.

We’re offering…

\- $120-$132k AUD base salary (FTE) + super

\- the option to work 0.8, 0.9, or full time

\- the option to regularly work from home

\- generous paid parental leave (14 weeks primary / 6 weeks secondary)

\- profit share scheme among employees

\- a warm, friendly & relaxed team

For more info, and to apply, see the full job listing:
[https://usabilityhub.com/careers/senior-fullstack-
engineer](https://usabilityhub.com/careers/senior-fullstack-engineer)

------
Hotjar_Rec
A SaaS company in the analytics & feedback market, Hotjar is a successful,
self-funded/bootstrapped, start-up that operates on a fully remote basis, and
with an essential emphasis on personal development.

Hotjar | Software Engineer, Frontend | Remote

Hotjar | Software Engineer, Backend | Remote

Hotjar | Software Engineer, Data | Remote

You can apply for any of our roles via
[https://careers.hotjar.com/](https://careers.hotjar.com/)

------
ComfyKrista
Comfy | Senior DevOps Engineer | Oakland, CA or Remote | Full-time |

[https://www.comfyapp.com/](https://www.comfyapp.com/)

Comfy is on a mission to create amazing workplace experiences. We are a
leading workplace app provider that connects people, places and systems. We
started by solving the number one complaint in the office (temperature!), and
continue to expand to our product suite to give employees greater control over
their workplace, including room booking, lighting and feedback. We create
amazing workplace experiences through a consumer-facing app for employees and
solve real business problems for corporate real estate teams. Headquartered in
Oakland, California, with expertise in machine learning, UX design and
enterprise service, Comfy develops software solutions for everyone — from the
people who operate the building to the people who fill it.

We are looking for an experienced DevOps Engineer to help scale our product
and accelerate development while ensuring we deliver a secure, stable service.
You'll own our CI/CD pipeline, monitoring, alerting and logging systems and
developer experience, driving us towards more efficient work, performant
systems and higher visibility. You'll be a hero to your coworkers for
automating their work and removing obstacles.

Technologies we use: -Python -Django -Celery -Twisted -Redis -Postgres -Vue
-Kubernetes -Docker -SaltStack -Git -Travis CI -AWS -Azure

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/comfy/jobs/1945980](https://boards.greenhouse.io/comfy/jobs/1945980)

If you have any questions reach out to me directly at
Krista.stinson@comfyapp.com

Krista

------
royalharsh95
Browserstack ([https://www.browserstack.com](https://www.browserstack.com)) |
Multiple roles | Full-time | Dublin/Mumbai

What do Microsoft, The Gap, Royal Bank of Scotland, Lockheed Martin and top
Open Source projects like jQuery have in common? They all use BrowserStack, as
do over 25,000 other customers!

BrowserStack’s mission is to make developers’ lives easier. Our cloud-based
automated testing platform eliminates testing’s biggest pain points, helping
you deliver bug-free websites and mobile applications, fast. Now you can focus
on what matters most: delivering awesome experiences to end users.

With our combination of more than 2,000 real mobile devices, browsers and
operating systems, you can be confident in your product working everywhere.
Today, more than 25,000 global customers in every sector rely on us as the
world’s most reliable web and mobile browser testing platform.

We are hiring for all types of role which you can find here:
[https://www.browserstack.com/careers](https://www.browserstack.com/careers)

Send over your resumes for referrals: harsh.v@browserstack.com

------
amanlendable
Lendable | London, UK | Full-Time |
[https://www.lendable.co.uk](https://www.lendable.co.uk)

Lendable are building a consumer first financial institution from the ground
up. Our first product has transformed personal loans; we've made it simpler,
more transparent and much, much faster. The average time for someone to get a
loan is under 10 mins! We're backed by the biggest players in the market;
Goldman Sachs, Credit Suisse, Natwest, etc. We're profitable, and have been
for 2 years. We're growing; number 6 in 2019's Tech Track 100, number 3 in
hottest startups in London 2020

We're hiring!

\- PHP Symfony Engineers (mid and senior levels):
[https://jobs.agave.com/lendable/455a0e59-47d1-4a5a-91d6-a5cd...](https://jobs.agave.com/lendable/455a0e59-47d1-4a5a-91d6-a5cdb54bf035)

\- Senior React Developer:
[https://jobs.agave.com/lendable/74c7ec8a-7ece-4c78-be09-1cc8...](https://jobs.agave.com/lendable/74c7ec8a-7ece-4c78-be09-1cc86c48ca8d)

\- DevOps Engineer:
[https://jobs.agave.com/lendable/21229928-44e2-467d-a493-2300...](https://jobs.agave.com/lendable/21229928-44e2-467d-a493-2300a2a6a4ca)

Tech Stack: PHP 7.2, Symfony 3.4 (migrating to v4),React, React Native,
Typescript, Angular, Vue, Kubernetes, Jenkins, Docker, AWS, PHPUnit, Selenium
and more

Please apply at
[https://jobs.agave.com/lendable](https://jobs.agave.com/lendable) OR email
your CV to: amandeep.shergill@lendable.co.uk

------
ritchieritch26
Mixpanel | Full-stack / Front-End Software Engineers | SF / ATX / SEA | Full
Time | Onsite | www.mixpanel.com

In a world oversaturated with data, many organizations struggle to identify
the useful patterns and trends they need to make better decisions and achieve
their business goals. At Mixpanel our mission is to increase the rate of
innovation and we’re doing that by building the most advanced analytics
platform. Our award winning platform is helping over 26,000 customers
including 30% of the fortune 100.

We’re helping companies gather customer data, understand behavioral patterns,
why they’re happening and then set goals for influencing behavior and testing
ways to hit them.

Headquartered in San Francisco, we also have offices in New York, Austin,
Seattle, London, France, Barcelona, Singapore, and Amsterdam! Backed by the
biggest names in the investing world such as Andreessen Horowitz, Sequoia,
YCombinator, and a handful of notable individual investors.

Our stack includes Python, Golang, and lots of JavaScript.

Our Open Roles: [https://mixpanel.com/jobs/](https://mixpanel.com/jobs/)

Contact Directly: Ritchie.Tendencia@Mixpanel.com

------
nathaliepretzer
Atrium | Product Design Manager | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.atrium.co/](https://www.atrium.co/)

Atrium is reinventing the way legal services are delivered by combining modern
technology and operational efficiency to deliver fast, transparent, and price
predictable legal and business services to high-growth companies. We’re based
in San Francisco and have $75.5M in funding from top investors including
Andreessen Horowitz, General Catalyst, Y Combinator, Greylock, First Round
Capital, and more.

As our first Product Design Manager, you’ll enable design to be one of
Atrium’s competitive advantages. You’ll act as both a player and a coach as
you mentor and manage product designers, while also ensuring that design
process and patterns scale across teams and products.

You will lead Atrium’s Product Design team by establishing a strong design
culture and high standards of craftsmanship that are reflected in all of our
products. You will also get to build your own, top notch design team by
recruiting exceptional design talent and mentoring our talented team of
designers. You’ll be a senior design leader, but will also have to know when
to be an individual contributor. We’re a small team and this role will require
research, wireframing, prototyping, and assisting our design team as necessary

I'd love to connect if this sounds interesting. Check out our careers page for
all job openings and to apply directly.

Feel free to email me at nathalie.pretzer@atrium.com and connect with me on
LinkedIn [https://www.linkedin.com/in/nathalie-
pretzer/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nathalie-pretzer/)

------
historian1066
Tundra.com | Frontend, Backend, Fullstack, DevOps, Product, Design | Zurich,
Switzerland & San Francisco | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.tundra.com](https://www.tundra.com)

Tundra is reimagining wholesale with a frictionless marketplace that allows
independent businesses to freely transact, scale and thrive. We sell and
deliver product directly from US and Canadian brands to savvy businesses
around the world, and around the corner. By eliminating transaction fees and
markups, we empower our community of buyers and suppliers to keep reinvesting
in their growth.

We're a venture-backed startup attacking a big problem and we take a first
principles approach to building software in the logistics, finance, and
ecommerce domains. We're scaling quickly and growing our team in both San
Francisco and Zurich, Switzerland.

What we are looking for:

* Proactive, passionate and have the needed perseverance for creating great software in imperfect world

* Track record in scaling of complex software systems

Email us at careers@tundra.com or apply through AngelList:
[https://www.angel.co/tundra](https://www.angel.co/tundra)

------
monihefele
Deloitte innoWake / Java Developer / Ulm, Germany /Full-Time onsite

The Application Modernization Studio is seeking a Java Developer. Our teams
are globally positioned, our projects are international, industry-independent,
ambitious and always unique.

What you can expect: •You will further develop our established product suite
and launch new, exciting products. Together we create solutions that are
unique on the market. •Your focus is on technologies like Java, Cloud,
Angular. You focus on test-driven development, Continuous Build and Continuous
Delivery. - You will work in a young team with agile methods such as Scrum or
Kanban, exchange ideas with other team members continuously and learn every
day from experienced developers and software architects. •Your personal mentor
will help you get on board safely.

Requirements: •BA, BS or MS degree in Computer Science •Experience coding in
Java; knowledge of additional OOP languages is a plus •Familiarity with modern
technical environments such as Oracle, MSSQL, Apache Tomcat/WebSphere and
Linux •Understanding of Agile methodology

What else: •Varied tasks in a leading technology company •Flat hierarchies
with distinctive team spirit and a pleasant, harmonious working atmosphere
•Flexible working hours, home office, part-time models, sabbaticals •Employee
events, team spirit, work & fun •Free choice of notebook and operating system
(Mac, Win) •Topic-specific training, own onboarding program, Deloitte
University •Engineer-Exchange-Program with our team in Austin, Texas •Weekly
massage, health days, driving safety training

shorturl.at/gmCL7

[http://www.ride-the-wake.de/](http://www.ride-the-wake.de/)

------
kylixz
Chesapeake Technology International | Lead Software Engineers, QA Engineers,
RF Experts | MD, VA, CA, CO | REMOTE, Onsite US ONLY [http://www.ctic-
inc.com](http://www.ctic-inc.com)

Chesapeake Technology is a 67 person DoD R&D company supporting remote work
with locations in Denver, MD, VA, and CA. We're looking for software, QA,
devops, and RF engineers with interest in SDR’s, networking, and
visualization. We’re primarily a JVM shop integrating sensors and equipment
into a 3D GIS tool for RF modeling and analysis that runs on Android, Web, and
Desktop. We’re pushing hard for government open source! I’ve worked everything
from CRDT’s to OpenGL shaders to even sewing sensors into a vest. Lots of
opportunities to learn including graduate education and self-directed
training. CTI hosted an internal hackathon over the summer where all of the
engineers got together at a game house and learned more about each other while
trying to integrate SDR's with new wearables. We're looking for people that
are passionate about RF and GIS and want to work in small teams. Schedules are
flexible and we rely on tools to work asynchronously.

Quick vid to get a feel for what myself and other employees think:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QcxA_8EdSk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QcxA_8EdSk)

We won't whiteboard you. Check out the open sites below and apply closest to
you:
[https://ctic.hua.hrsmart.com/hr/ats/JobSearch/viewAll](https://ctic.hua.hrsmart.com/hr/ats/JobSearch/viewAll)

Mention HN if you apply and you can reach out to me directly with sturner @
our domain.

------
mcamac
Firefly Health | Software Engineers across the stack | Boston, MA | Full Time
| Onsite | [https://firefly.health](https://firefly.health)

We’re reshaping what great healthcare looks like by marrying sophisticated
technology with a thoughtful care team experience for convenient, continuous
care that changes behavior and drives value. Our platform enables people to
make smart choices about their health, while allowing clinicians to provide
unparalleled, consistent and proactive care.

Based in Boston, we’re founded by experienced physician innovators and
technology entrepreneurs and just raised our Series A from a great group of
investors. We’re a small engineering team and are looking for engineer-owners
across the stack who are excited to directly partner with our doctors and care
teams to build a reimagined healthcare experience.

Tech stack includes Django/Python, React/React Native/Typescript,
PostgreSQL/Elastic, Docker/AWS.

Feel free to email at martin@firefly.health or visit
[https://firefly.health/careers](https://firefly.health/careers).

------
pveierland
Sevendof | Embedded Software Engineer | Trondheim, Norway | ONSITE, VISA,
Full-time | [https://www.sevendof.com/](https://www.sevendof.com/)

Sevendof is a startup in Trondheim focused on building the drone
infrastructure of the future. We seek to make drones available as a service to
businesses for purposes such as inspection, mapping, and search and rescue.
Sevendof will operate a network of long-range drones which are stationed in
the field, enabling missions to be carried out automatically.

We are now hiring an Embedded Software Engineer to help bring our first
production system to life. Your work would be centered on developing and
testing control software for our hybrid engine system, as well as integrating
necessary sensor and compute units in our drone architecture.

We are also seeking a Dev-Ops and Front-End engineer - please get in contact
if this is of interest.

Further information and application can be found at:
[https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=148735141](https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=148735141)

------
manifold_ai
MANIFOLD.AI | ENGINEERING | SAN FRANCISCO & OAKLAND, CA | BOSTON, MA | ONSITE

Manifold is a full-service AI development services firm accelerating AI
development for leading companies. Our engineers make a positive and
substantial impact on the future of AI daily. We are a team of doers working
in a highly-collaborative environment, keenly aware of the responsibility of
our impact in creating the future. We believe an inclusive and diverse team is
critical for innovation. If you love AI, ML, and want to become even more of
an expert in your craft, we hope to hear from you.

We're currently hiring for:

* DevOps Sr Staff Engineers (Oakland and Boston) * Backend Sr Staff Engineers (Oakland and Boston) * Data Software Architect (Oakland) * Frontend Sr Staff Engineer (Boston)

See all San Francisco/Oakland and Boston openings, here:
[https://www.manifold.ai/careers-at-manifold](https://www.manifold.ai/careers-
at-manifold) or send your details to wassaf.farooqi@manifold.ai

Tech Stack: Python, PyData, React, Javascript, AI, ML, Lambda, Airflow, Flask,
Tornado, Docker, Nagios, Terraform, AWS, Spark, Kafka - and many more.

------
vldr
GUTS Tickets | Medior DevOps engineer | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE
€35k-50k p.a.

GUTS Tickets is a ticketing platform/service that puts an end to disgraceful
secondary ticket prices.

As a Medior DevOps engineer you will help us scale and maintain our services.
We're in a growing stage and therefore very open to discover and use new
technologies and explore how we can continuously improve our way of working.

We are looking for someone with as many as possible of the following
knowledge, capabilities:

\- CI / CD, GitLab, Cloud Provides (pref. AWS), containers

\- Infrastructure automation through ansible, terraform/cloudformation.

\- monitoring, analysis, and alerting tools, ELK, Grafana, Prometheus

\- Knowing what microservices, containerization, kubernetes are and know when
and when not to apply them.

Minimum qualifications: - 1-3 years of successful DevOps experience

\- Experience with Amazon AWS or other Cloud Provider, docker, CI/CD

\- Living close to Amsterdam, NL

We offer: Competitive salary based on experience, employee-based budget is
available. We have PS4 gaming-battles, ping-pong tournaments, Friday-afternoon
bbq/drinks on roof terrace, committed team-members from all over the world
(all on-site)

Send your CV to jobs(at)guts.tickets (soliciting is NOT appreciated)

------
TheCloudlessSky
ProcedureFlow | Full Stack Developer | Saint John, NB, Canada | ONSITE |
REMOTE in Eastern Canada | Full-Time |
[https://procedureflow.com](https://procedureflow.com)

ProcedureFlow allows you to turn your company's procedures and expert
information into small, hyperlinked flowcharts that are easy to follow and
maintain.

ProcedureFlow has a lot of great paying customers that consider us vital to
their business. We're growing our development team as we start to scale. We've
more than doubled our revenue and staff in the last year and are close to
Series A funding.

Our technology stack includes: ASP.NET MVC, C#, Postgres, Redis, Node,
Terraform, and AWS.

We're looking for someone who has:

    
    
      • A demonstrated mastery of building cloud-based web apps in ASP.NET MVC/C#.
      • Experience as a generalist working on both the frontend, backend, and anything it takes to solve problems and delight users.
      • Pride in working on projects to successful completion involving a wide variety of technologies and systems.
      • The ability to stitch together many different services and processes together even if they have not worked with them before.
      • Empathy with their users and are stewards of crafting great experiences.
      • Skills for upholding best practices in engineering, security, and design.
    

Interested? Email us your resume, GitHub profile, or anything you'd like to
showcase: [https://jobs.procedureflow.com/o/full-stack-
developer](https://jobs.procedureflow.com/o/full-stack-developer)

I'm a co-founder and the VP of Product Development. Happy to answer any
questions!

------
deadSirius
Bridge Intelligence | North Brunswick, NJ | Fullstack Software Engineer |
ONSITE | [https://bridge-intel.com/](https://bridge-intel.com/) | 90k-160k

We are a software company that provides asset management solutions for the
infrastructure and transportation industry.

We are self-funded and have been growing for about 3 yrs at an explosive rate.
Come join us and be a part of revolutionizing an industry.

Qualifications/Requirements: - Expertise in at least one object-oriented
language - Experience with Javascript Framework(s) - Experience with Git -
Understanding of responsive design.

Our technology stack is the following: - C# (ASP.NET, .NET Core), SQL Server,
JavaScript (Kendo UI, Bootstrap, jQuery), Azure, Github

You can see the full job offer at the following links:

[https://www.bridge-intel.com/software-developer](https://www.bridge-
intel.com/software-developer) [https://www.bridge-intel.com/senior-software-
developer](https://www.bridge-intel.com/senior-software-developer)

Contact us at careers@bridge-intel.com

------
arielcamus
Microverse | Remote only | Full time Microverse is a global, distributed
school for software developers that doesn't charge students anything until
they get hired.

The company is backed by Y Combinator and other top tier investors from
Silicon Valley, and the team works remotely from more than 7 countries.

We have full-time students in 70+ countries, thousands of applicants per month
from ~200 countries, and graduates from Nigeria to Mexico that have increased
their salaries by 2-10x after completing the program.

We currently are hiring for several roles: Head of Growth & Marketing || Head
of Business Development & Partnerships || Product Manager.

We offer: Opportunity to join a rapidly growing company and shape our
direction and organization || The opportunity to join the whole team at
company retreats somewhere around the world once every nine months or so ||
Work alongside a fully distributed team that lives all around the world and is
from 7 different countries.

Apply here:
[https://angel.co/company/microverse/jobs/](https://angel.co/company/microverse/jobs/)

------
peteratt
Stride | Android Engineer (all levels) | San Francisco, Remote (US-only)

At Stride we're working on a benefits suite for what we believe is an
underserved community – freelance and gig economy workers. We want to create
economic security for anyone who works for themselves. We offer an easy way
for 1099 workers to apply for health/dental/vision coverage. We're also
expanding to other spaces like tax, so as to make it financially accessible
for anybody who juggles multiple gigs, or is just pursuing a dream on their
own.

As a business, we sit on a unique position and have partnerships with a ton of
giant companies who want to better serve their workforce. It's rare that a
startup has a good mission and a good business, but here we are.

On the engineering side, we use Node, Python, Swift, Postgres, Akka and some
cool machine learning models you're going to love hearing about. More
particularly on Android, we're moving towards Kotlin at a fast pace (40% of
our codebase is Kotlin already, all new code is Kotlin) and we use a state-of-
the-art MVI architecture that's great to work on. Your work will be feature-
heavy, and you'll have tons of say on its architecture and infrastructure.

We have a beautiful office in SOMA (San Francisco) close to South Park, but we
also support and nurture remote workers. We offer fantastic benefits (after
all, it's our product!) and you'll be surrounded by the most driven, smartest
people I know. We have a supportive, productive culture that's respectful of
your own personal time and well-being.

[https://www.stridehealth.com/careers](https://www.stridehealth.com/careers)
but hit me up at pedro.tabio at stridehealth.com and let's talk :)

------
jamescherre
Cherre | New York, NYC| Cherre.com We provide an end to end data cleaning and
connection solution for real estate industry leaders.

Cherre just closed a 15 million series A with Intel and other key players in
the real estate industry and we are looking to continue our explosive growth
by hiring onsite senior level engineers for three core positions: Data
Engineering, DevOps, and Fullstack.

Core Experience We Look For DevOps: Docker/Kubernetes infrastructure on GCP
(AWS is ok too). Believe in CI/CD. Fullstack: React/Redux and Node.js with API
experience. Has built for data platforms. Maps are a plus. Data Engineer:
Strong Python and SQL knowledge and experience running ETL process on complex
data.

Our full job descriptions are here:

[https://jobs.lever.co/cherre](https://jobs.lever.co/cherre)

We have a strong culture that focuses on Ownership, Humility, and Knowing the
Data. We provide a great range of benefits including flexible work hours,
unlimited paid vacation, educational credits, mentorship, in office meals,
commuter discount, and much more.

You can contact me at james@cherre.com

------
richwagner
MAARK | Senior Frontend Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | Onsite

MAARK | Wordpress Developer | Boston, MA | Freelance/Contractor | Remote or
Onsite

Maark is looking for a Senior Web Developer who can build compelling and
state-of-the-art experiences for the web. As a dev team, we work on highly
creative projects, utilize a wide variety of front-end technologies, and
empower our developers to create innovative solutions and explore/learn
emerging tech. Candidates for this position should be experienced in or
adaptive to a variety of front-end frameworks (React preferred) and have a
passion for UI/UX. We are hiring for a full time role in our Boston, MA
office, with considerable work-at-home flexibility.

We also have a need for a freelance/contractor WordPress developer. This role
could either be based out of our Boston office or remote.

For info on Maark, see [https://www.maark.com](https://www.maark.com).

To apply or for questions, email me (I head up engineering) directly at
rwagner@maark.com. (No recruiters, please...Pretty please!)

------
bkunchanapalli
Location: San Jose, California Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, within US

Technologies: JavaScript | ES6 | TypeScript| React | Redux | jQuery | Node.js
| Backbone | Express | Socket.io | Python | Django | MongoDB | Mongoose |
MySql | Postgres | Cassandra | Redis | Java | C++ | Learning AWS

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QLaqKIZqJSZvC6M5jShoK6dzYlQ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QLaqKIZqJSZvC6M5jShoK6dzYlQ..).

Email: bkcpro.kun@gmail.com

Description: A FullStack Dev, on the look out for interesting work (esp. in
the Front End space), with a Master's in Software Engineering. I'm located at
Sfbay, and would love to know the sort of product(s)/ web-application you're
building. Please feel free to reach out, and we can discuss further.

Github: [https://github.com/bkcpro](https://github.com/bkcpro)

Portfolio: [https://bkcpro.herokuapp.com/](https://bkcpro.herokuapp.com/)
[...is currently undergoing changes, will update links to my projects on here]

Thanks - Bhargava Kunchanapalli

------
netrias
Netrias (www.netrias.com) | Washington, D.C. Metro Area | Full-time | ONSITE
(Flexible) | VISA | Can sponsor visas

Netrias is a fast-growing Artificial Intelligence (AI) company that
specializes in the application of machine learning models for biological
applications such as genome engineering and drug discovery.

Netrias is working on the development of novel machine and deep learning
algorithms to integrate and analyze large datasets in the life sciences. We
are seeking a talented Senior Data Scientist with a background in biology or
Senior Bioinformatician with a strong data science background that can lead
and contribute to the development of machine learning algorithms and
technologies for biomarker discovery. You will be working directly with the
Chief Data Scientist in defining and executing the AI capabilities of the
company. See our job ad for more details:

Senior Data Scientist / Bioinformatician:
[http://www.netrias.com/careers/](http://www.netrias.com/careers/)

I am the hiring manager - feel free to reach out to me here or at
employment@netrias.com.

------
Hovertruck
Truebill ([https://www.truebill.com/](https://www.truebill.com/)) | Engineers
| San Francisco / Silver Spring, MD / REMOTE | Full Time

Truebill is a fast-growing, product-focused company with the mission of
meaningfully improving the financial health of millions of people. We do this
by building easy-to-use interfaces for understanding personal finances,
providing valuable insights into how our users can better save for the future,
and cancelling or negotiating recurring subscriptions that users are spending
too much on.

We're looking for senior engineers to join our growing full-stack team. In
this role, you'll collaborate closely with product, design, and other
engineers to build and deploy new features, iterate on existing products to
provide a better experience to our users, and help set the direction for our
codebase as we grow.

We design our technology stack to make our engineers as productive and happy
as possible. Right now it consists of Typescript, React Native, Apollo
GraphQL, Node.JS, and PostgreSQL.

My email is in my profile if you'd like to learn more!

------
wobedi
Description:EUROPE | BERLIN | VISA | ONSITE | CHOCO LOOKING FOR: DEV (Node,
React, Swift, Kotlin, QA, DevOps, Data) | PRODUCT | DESIGN

Dreaming of moving to Europe? Know a friend who wants to make the move?

Choco is one of Europe's hottest startups and is looking for senior product,
design and developer (Node, React, Swift, Kotlin, DevOps, QA, Data) talent. We
are also open to general applications from strong candidates.

Our mission: Connect the global food supply chain on one digital platform. We
started in March 2018, have just closed our $33.5m Series A, are in
hypergrowth mode and have the potential to become one of Europe's next
unicorns.

TechCrunch: [http://bit.ly/choco-33-mio-series-a](http://bit.ly/choco-33-mio-
series-a)

Our jobs page: [http://bit.ly/choco-careers-HN](http://bit.ly/choco-careers-
HN) (some roles are not public yet - just reach out :) )

All product&tech roles are based in Berlin. All roles come with competitive
salary + equity. Apply directly through our jobs page or send me a PM for an
informal chat.

~~~
as300
Hey, I'm a SE in the US looking strongly at a move to Europe. Wanted to PM but
didn't see anything in your profile. Would love to chat about roles!

------
marcpl
Alibaba Group | Backend Java developers | Shenzhen or Hangzhou, China |
ONSITE, VISA We are looking for Java backend developers to join our
International Middle Platform team for the Lazada and AliExpress e-commerce
platforms.

Technical environment: Java, Spring, iBATIS, HSF (distributed RPC service
framework widely used within the Alibaba Group).

The candidate must be able to communicate in English, both verbally and in
writing. Mandarin is a plus but not required.

The position is available in Shenzhen or Hangzhou.

Please don’t hesitate to contact me at marc.plouhinec@lazada.com for a
referral or if you have any questions.

If you can read Chinese, you can also apply directly with the following links:

* In Shenzhen: [https://job.alibaba.com/zhaopin/position_detail.htm?trace=qr...](https://job.alibaba.com/zhaopin/position_detail.htm?trace=qrcode_share&positionCode=GP560812)

* In Hangzhou: [https://job.alibaba.com/zhaopin/position_detail.htm?trace=qr...](https://job.alibaba.com/zhaopin/position_detail.htm?trace=qrcode_share&positionCode=GP528101)

------
jbrunch
Scalyr’s mission is to build the best tool for engineers to understand their
operational systems. Our founder, Steve Newman, cofounded Writely (aka Google
Docs). Frustrated by the fact that visibility tools – even Google’s in-house
tools – weren’t keeping up, Steve started Scalyr to create a better solution.
It’s lightning fast, feature-rich and customers love it. The opportunity in
front of us is huge and we are still in the very early days. This is going to
be one of those companies where people will look back and say “I wish I’d been
there when…” well, this is your chance to be part of “when”.

Here are our open roles all located Onsite:

1\. DevOps Engineer: [https://www.scalyr.com/careers/devops-
engineer/](https://www.scalyr.com/careers/devops-engineer/)

2\. UI Architect: [https://www.scalyr.com/careers/lead-ui-
architect/](https://www.scalyr.com/careers/lead-ui-architect/)

3\. Software Engineer [Cloud Tech]: [https://www.scalyr.com/careers/data-
ingest-engineer/](https://www.scalyr.com/careers/data-ingest-engineer/)

4\. Frontend Software Developer: [https://www.scalyr.com/careers/frontend-
engineer-senior/](https://www.scalyr.com/careers/frontend-engineer-senior/)

5\. Backend Software Developer: [https://www.scalyr.com/careers/backend-
software-developer/](https://www.scalyr.com/careers/backend-software-
developer/)

Please email us your resume to: jenny@scalyr.com

------
maxvoxel8
Voxel8 | Full-Stack Developer | Somerville, MA | Full-Time, ONSITE

Voxel8 is a VC funded company that was founded in the summer of 2014 by an
interdisciplinary team of scientists and engineers from Harvard University.

We are developing digital manufacturing systems which revolutionize how
footwear and other products are designed, manufactured, and sold to consumers.

We are looking for a full-stack developer who can take over improving and
managing our cloud-based manufacturing and analytics infrastructure. We will
be looking to you to design and implement features to streamline the process
of getting digital designs manufactured using our system, as well as improving
the analytics to help our teams get insight into how we can improve our
technology based on data gathered during the manufacturing process. You will
also be handling day-to-day management and deployment of our cloud servers,
CI/CD pipeline, and potential on-site enterprise deployments.

Right now, we use Flask, Postgres, Docker, and AWS.

Bonus points for having experience with 3D printing or other digital
manufacturing, CAD/3D modeling experience, and .NET development.

To apply, contact jobs@voxel8.com.

------
corgis
Gladly | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full Time - Full Stack Software
Engineer:
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1740320](https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1740320)
\- Senior Full Stack Software Engineer:
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1674029](https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1674029)

\- Senior Product Manager - Platform Infrastructure:
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1832607](https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1832607)

\- Technical Writer:
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1872414](https://www.gladly.com/careers/?gh_jid=1872414)

\- Other open positions include: Senior Solutions Consultant, and other roles
in Marketing, Customer Success, and Sales.

We’re working on a people-focused customer service platform that enables
companies and their customers to converse seamlessly across different channels
(such as voice, email, SMS, chat and social media)

We have a modern tech stack (React/GoLang/Docker/AWS/Kubernetes) and product
architecture (real-time pubsub microservices) and tons of interesting problems
to solve

We have a collaborative environment of mutual respect, mentorship and learning
from peers

I've been an engineer here for 4 years, and I've been loving it. Feel free to
email me if you have any questions about any of the open positions
(shelley@gladly.com) or apply via
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/](https://www.gladly.com/careers/)

------
equilian
OnDeck ([https://www.ondeck.com/](https://www.ondeck.com/)) | Software
Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite Only

At OnDeck, we make small business a big deal. We’re improving the world’s
economic landscape by changing the way small businesses access capital. We
care intensely about each other, our company and the customers we serve, and
are committed to making every day count.

Technology at OnDeck is a mix of building world-class user experiences for our
partners and direct customers, data processing to enable underwriting model
development and real-time lending decisions, automating operational and
compliance workflows, and generating precise money movements and calculations
to service our customers. We have an emphasis on scalability, security,
reliability and accuracy.

My teams are focused on building the experience and automation that underpin
our abilities to quickly and easily enable merchants to apply for and receive
capital.

Qualifications: \- Strong Java developer with experience building complex
systems

\- Experience with Java frameworks like Jersey, Spring, and/or Dropwizard

\- Experience creating and consuming REST web services

\- Good understanding of event-driven, functional, and object oriented
paradigm

\- Passionate about technology and willing to learn something new

We are looking for:

\- Software Engineer, Partnerships:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/ondeck/jobs/1791117](https://boards.greenhouse.io/ondeck/jobs/1791117)

Feel free to reach out with any questions/send resumes to aevansel at
ondeck.com.

------
rreteam
Nuro | Robotics Reliability Engineer | Mountain View, CA | Full-time | On-site
| [https://nuro.ai](https://nuro.ai)

Nuro is a robotics start up whose mission is to accelerate the benefits of
robotics for everyday life.

We are building delivery robots and need engineers to help make them run
securely, efficiently, and correctly. Robotics Reliability Engineers run the
software that Nuro designs and builds, on the robots that Nuro designs and
builds.

This role is for people that love solving hard hardware/software problems
under real-world conditions. The problems you will face vary wildly. One day
you will be profiling the Linux kernel, another day you will be debugging a
firmware problem, and the next day you will be writing code to validate sensor
data. It's critical to have a firm grasp of programming and computers.
Expertise in C++, writing firmware, building embedded hardware, networking,
security, and the Linux kernel are a big plus.

[https://nuro.ai/careersitem?gh_jid=1630180](https://nuro.ai/careersitem?gh_jid=1630180)

------
guitarsteve
Seeq ([https://seeq.com](https://seeq.com)) | Software Engineers | 100% Remote

These are the roles that my team is currently focused on hiring: Software
Engineer, Senior Software Engineer - Distributed Systems, Software Quality
Engineer, Software Quality Engineer - Performance

Seeq makes data analytics software for a big market that’s often overlooked by
tech companies: industrial process data. Think pharmaceutical manufacturers,
wind farms, and energy companies with tons of equipment and sensors. Our
software engineers tackle hard problems in streaming calculation, storage and
distributed computing, leveraging the latest features in Java 11, Kotlin, and
PostgreSQL.

Our company is 100% remote and proud of it. You can work anywhere in the US or
Europe, but we require an overlap of 8am-noon Pacific working hours. We use a
variety of collaboration tools, like Zoom and Slack, which makes us feel like
we’re in the same building together. We have a stacked team of kind-hearted,
talented engineers that love to collaborate, teach each other new tricks, and
build products that far exceed our customers’ expectations.

Our technology stack is largely Java and Kotlin on the backend and TypeScript,
AngularJS, and React on the frontend. The core of our product is a full-
featured calculation engine that can perform complex math and execute machine
learning algorithms on streaming time series data.

I am not the hiring manager, but am involved with the interview process, and
happy to answer any questions. Feel free to contact me at
stephen.rosenthal@seeq.com, but please do not email applications or resumes to
me.

To apply, go to
[https://www.seeq.com/about/careers](https://www.seeq.com/about/careers)

~~~
Alex_tech
Hello there, Hope you are having a great week!

I have been working as a Full-stack developer (Angular/ React/ Node.JS) with
4+ years. Completing jobs according to client's requirements is not only my
duty but its my necessity. Client satisfaction will be my first preference.
It's important to me to build long term relationships with clients, so I am
primarily looking for long term projects. I am flexible with my working hours
and am happy to work closely with any existing freelancers you work with.

I have never compromised on the quality and the services provided to the
customer. I believe in keeping the customers happy and providing them with
products at a very competent price.

I believe that I can be a great asset for your firm to provide excellent work
with very competitive rates. Awaiting your response soon.

Thanks & Regards,

Alex B. Full-Stack Developer alex.techcronus@gmail.com

------
statico
Wilbur Labs | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Lead Software Engineer, Full
Stack | ONSITE | [https://www.wilburlabs.com](https://www.wilburlabs.com)

We are Wilbur Labs, a startup studio in San Francisco that has created
multiple successful businesses.

We’re looking for a full-stack engineer to lead the development of one of our
fast-growing new businesses in the careers space which already helps millions
of people search for new jobs every month. We’re looking for someone who can
own the whole product and infrastructure (TypeScript, React, Next.js,
Apollo/GraphQL, PostgreSQL, Google Cloud + App Engine), develop new features,
and help to grow our engineering team.

We offer a competitive salary + equity and have excellent benefits and perks.

Full job description with link to apply:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/wilburlabscom/view/P...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/wilburlabscom/view/P_AAAAAAEAAA9IdTLgusxVsp?trackingTag=hackerNews)

------
NovuHealth
NovuHealth | Sr Ruby/Rails Developer |Minnesota or REMOTE (must be based in
US)| Full time | 100-135k (DOE)|

NovuHealth is the leading healthcare consumer engagement company, driven to
improve consumer health and health plan performance. We're a late-stage start-
up and our healthcare consumer engagement strategy leans heavily on
performance analytics, behavior science, and implementation of an analytics
technology platform. Working with public and private health plans alike, we
help design personalized programs to improve plan members' health. We're a
Minneapolis-based company that has grown 301% in the last three years, earning
us yet another feature on Inc.'s 5000 list!

Interested? Send your resume to rachel.todd@novu.com and let's chat - or -
apply online:
[https://novu.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=157](https://novu.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=157)

Recent recognition:

2019 Top Benefits Award in MN — Star Tribune

2018 & 2019 Top 150 Workplaces in MN — Star Tribune

2018 Best Places to Work List—Minneapolis/St. Paul Business Journal

2018 & 2019 Inc. 5000

2018 Best Tech Startups - Tech Tribune

------
kppullin
NEXT Trucking | El Segundo, CA (Headquarters) & Irvine / Orange County, CA |
Onsite | Full-time

NEXT Trucking builds software for modernizing & optimizing drayage, the
process of moving shipping containers from ports to local warehouses, with a
focus on 'Drivers First'. This video, featuring our CEO Lidia Yan, describes
the business and market opportunity much better than I can:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHHI3vaqCS4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHHI3vaqCS4)

We're hiring software developers, platform/SREs, data engineers & scientists,
UI/UX designers, product managers, project managers, and more:
[https://www.nexttrucking.com/careers/](https://www.nexttrucking.com/careers/)

Highlights of our tech stack include Java + Spring Boot, React + React Native,
Storybook, GraphQL, Node, NestJS, PostgreSQL, OpenTracing (Jaeger), Kafka, and
deployed to AWS + Kubernetes via Terraform. We write lots of tests (perhaps
even too many!), are continuously learning & improving our processes, open
source friendly, and have a warm, inclusive, & welcoming culture.

We're also not picky about candidates having used the same technologies we use
today, having hired developers with heavy backgrounds in C#, Angularjs,
Python, Perl, etc.

Who am I? I'm Kevin, an IC working primarily from our Irvine location on
platform and infrastructure bits, and would love to have more folks from
Orange County seize the opportunity to work for a well funded series-C
startup, without having to deal with LA traffic : ) I'm more than happy to
chat and answer questions, so please feel free to shoot me an email:
kevinp@nexttrucking.com .

------
mariagor
Butterfly Network |NYC| Full-Time | VISA
[https://www.butterflynetwork.com/](https://www.butterflynetwork.com/)

Today, 4.7 billion people around the world lack access to medical imaging. We
put ultrasound on a chip and created the world’s first whole-body imager for
less than $2,000. Our mobile-first user experience and native cloud
architecture bring this powerful medical tool into the modern era. Deep
Learning models assist physicians and patients in acquiring and interpreting
clinical images, dramatically widening access and usability of ultrasound.

We are hiring amazing people to help build our cutting edge technology
platform! Senior Full Stack Cloud Engineers and Tech Leads, Senior iOS and
Android Developers, Senior DevOps/SRE Engineers, DL/ML Scientists, Senior Data
Scientist, Security Engineer and more!

Join us: [https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/4Catalyzer/butterfly-
net...](https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/4Catalyzer/butterfly-network)

Or email me directly at maria@butterflynetinc.com

------
samsarainc
Samsara | San Francisco, Atlanta, and London | Onsite |
[https://www.samsara.com](https://www.samsara.com)

Samsara builds sensor systems that combine wireless sensors with easy-to-use
software to help businesses of all sizes bring their physical operations
online. We aim to make sensors easy to deploy and their data easy to consume,
so our customers can deploy them by the millions and in places they've never
been used before.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/samsara](https://www.keyvalues.com/samsara)

See all of our open roles:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara?t=fe045f341](https://boards.greenhouse.io/samsara?t=fe045f341)

Tech Stack: We use Golang for our backend, Typescript and React for our web
client, GraphQL to fetch data from our backend, and React Native for our
mobile app. Direct experience with these technologies is not required.

------
dminor
Boulder Care | Full Stack Developers, React Native Engineers, Product Manager
| Portland OR | Full-time onsite |
[https://boulder.care](https://boulder.care)

Come work for Boulder Care!

Boulder Care is a digital health platform for treating opioid addiction. We
are a well funded seed-stage VC-backed company with the opportunity to build a
massive business. Our healthcare system spends billions of dollars combating
the opioid epidemic.

Opioid overdose is the leading cause of death for Americans under 50, but
fewer than 10% of patients who need treatment are receiving it. Boulder is
closing this gap by providing high-quality medication-based treatment via a
digital platform.

Our platform is built on React and React Native. We are seeking engineers with
experience in these technologies:

[https://boulder.care/careers/react-native-
developer](https://boulder.care/careers/react-native-developer)

[https://boulder.care/careers/senior-react-native-
developer](https://boulder.care/careers/senior-react-native-developer)

[https://boulder.care/careers/full-stack-software-
engineer](https://boulder.care/careers/full-stack-software-engineer)

We are also looking for our first Product Manager.

[https://boulder.care/careers/product-
manager](https://boulder.care/careers/product-manager)

Apply via the links above, or email me your resume (address in profile) and
I'll pass it along to the right person.

------
jstrasner
Specto |
[[https://jobs.specto.dev/](https://jobs.specto.dev/)](https://jobs.specto.dev/\]\(https://jobs.specto.dev/\))
| jobs@specto.dev | Redwood City, CA or North America (remote) | Full-time |
iOS/Android (platform/system) & Backend (big data)

We're building the next generation app performance monitoring platform (APM)
for the mobile era.

We're looking for engineers interested in performance and system internals on
iOS and Android. Kernel developers, performance experts, infrastructure
builders. On the backend we're looking for engineers that have experience
building complex systems that can handle large quantities of data.

We're a team of ex. Facebook mobile performance engineers that have extensive
experience in mobile platforms and tooling. We have also managed
infrastructure teams at Facebook.

We're very well funded by a few infrastructure-focused investors. We're
looking for engineers local to the SF Bay Area or remote (North America).

------
boclips
Boclips - Fullstack Developer - Warsaw - ONSITE

We are a series B funded edtech startup making a big impact in education
worldwide.

At Boclips we find and curate the world's best educational videos and make it
safe and simple for teachers to discover and use them in the classroom.

We are expanding and decided that Warsaw is a great place to begin that
journey — that’s where you come in!

Is the red/green/refactor cycle of TDD the way you believe good software
should be written? Do you advocate pair programming for the energized way two
engineers can power through even the most challenging problems? Are Extreme
Programming and lean values what you think is needed to deliver quality
solutions within a chaotic startup environment? If the answer is yes, let's
talk.

Apply here:
[https://apply.workable.com/boclips/j/CF7A7E872E/](https://apply.workable.com/boclips/j/CF7A7E872E/)

Check out our engineering blog here [https://medium.com/boclips-engineering-
blog](https://medium.com/boclips-engineering-blog)

------
markshervey
Elektra Labs | Front and Backend Developers | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

Elektra Labs ([https://elektralabs.com](https://elektralabs.com)) is a
healthcare-security company that is focused on the effective and safe
deployment of digital health technologies in clinical care and research. To
that goal's end, we've developed Atlas, a platform for: \- those conducting
research studies or clinical trials, Atlas serves as a catalog of trustworthy
technologies to deploy in decentralized clinical trials. \- pratitioners in
clinical care, Atlas functions as a formulary of trustworthy connected
technologies for remote monitoring.

We're looking for frontend and backend developers to join the movement of safe
and effective deployment of connected technologies. We've been in this space a
while, and now with today's news of Google aquiring Fitbit
([https://www.forbes.com/sites/davidphelan/2019/11/01/google-b...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/davidphelan/2019/11/01/google-
buys-fitbit-for-21-billion-heres-what-it-means)), we're looking forward to how
much more of a place health tech plays in future of medicine.

We'd love to hear from you if you're enthusiasic about the industry, and be an
integral part of growing our team!

\- Frontend:
[https://jobs.lever.co/elektralabs/53d703b7-98fa-4a01-8a42-c0...](https://jobs.lever.co/elektralabs/53d703b7-98fa-4a01-8a42-c0b7443d568e)
\- Backend:
[https://jobs.lever.co/elektralabs/d0bf53ec-b418-49ce-969c-80...](https://jobs.lever.co/elektralabs/d0bf53ec-b418-49ce-969c-80c919ed05bc)

------
covariantai
Covariant ([http://covariant.ai/](http://covariant.ai/)) | Software Engineer,
Site Reliability Engineer | Berkeley, CA (San Francisco Bay Area) | full-time
| onsite | visa At covariant.ai, innovation is at the core of our company.
Drawing on recent advances in Deep Imitation Learning and Deep Reinforcement
Learning, covariant.ai is developing AI software that makes it easy for robots
to learn new, complex skills -- bringing the next generation of robotic
automation to the world’s factories, warehouses and, one day, even homes.

Covariant employees come from varying technical backgrounds and interests, and
together we’re building a team that is friendly, helpful, and down-to-earth.
We value continuous learning (both human and robotic), empathy for each other
and our customers, and taking on the impossible. And, while our industry
struggles to be representative, we are actively committed to building a
diverse and inclusive culture at covariant.

We’re always hiring for a variety of roles, but our current priorities are:

\- Backend Software Engineer (all levels):
[http://bit.ly/2nwAcBi](http://bit.ly/2nwAcBi)

\- Infrastructure Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2oiLA3K](http://bit.ly/2oiLA3K)

\- Site Reliability: [http://bit.ly/2nnKfZH](http://bit.ly/2nnKfZH)

Experience in AI/ML/robotics is not required!

If none of the roles above are perfect for you, check our other postings at
[http://covariant.ai/jobs.html](http://covariant.ai/jobs.html) or email me
directly at bren[at]covariant[dot]ai!

------
llambda
Curology | Engineering Manager, Platform Engineer, Data Engineer, and many
others! | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite

Engineering Manager

Curology's Platform Engineering Team is looking for a passionate, experienced,
and creative data engineering manager to lead, grow, and mentor the Data
Platform Team. As an Engineering Manager of the Data Platform Team, you will
work closely across teams to design and implement the pipelines and
infrastructure that power our data science, business insights, and marketing
efforts. The perfect candidate will have strong data infrastructure and data
architecture skills, a proven track record of leading and scaling engineering
teams, strong operational skills to drive efficiency and speed, strong project
management leadership, and a strong vision for how data can proactively
improve companies. This is a full-time position based in our San Francisco
office.

More roles on our careers page:
[https://curology.com/careers](https://curology.com/careers)

Questions? Please reach out to derrick@curology.com or max@curology.com!

------
chondl
Finale Inventory | Software Engineer | REMOTE | Full time

Finale Inventory is a SaaS application that helps small and medium ecommerce
sellers manage their operations efficiently. We integrate with over 25 other
systems (Amazon, eBay, Shopify, QuickBooks, etc.) to give our customers a
complete picture of their business.

We are a remote first company with team members in the United States and
Europe led by a founding team with decades of experience building companies.

You will be joining a small engineering team and have personal responsibility
for shipping features working directly with customers to make sure they meet
our users’ needs. We use continuous deployment practices to ship code to
production frequently (multiple times per week per engineer) and have a strong
test driven development approach to prevent regressions or downtime due to
shipping code. Our technology stack is predominantly JavaScript (Node.js,
React).

Interested? Contact Chris Hondl, CTO/Co-founder, chris@finaleinventory.com I
am leading the interview process which will include coding interviews and
phone interviews with my co-founders.

------
Yertis
Ribbon Health | New York, USA | Full-time |
[https://www.ribbonhealth.com/careers/](https://www.ribbonhealth.com/careers/)

We are looking for a Data Engineer to help us scale our data product across
data collection, normalization, and modeling efforts. A best-in-class ETL
pipeline is core to our ability to build a great product and have a meaningful
impact on healthcare decisions.

What we’re looking for:

\- Passion and drive to simplify healthcare by building products that increase
access to care and power every healthcare decision to be high-quality, cost-
effective, and convenient

\- Commitment to Ribbon Health company values, working on an exceptional team,
and building an exceptional company

\- Grit, hustle, desire, and relevant past experience in working with data at
scale (e.g. any of Postgres DB, Apache Hadoop, Spark, HBase, Presto, Hive)

\- Familiarity across full stack and a “get it done” attitude; strong comfort
with a lean startup environment, where all technical members are encouraged to
participate in and contribute to the business, product, sales, etc.

Your day-to-day:

\- Scaling out our data collection, normalization and modeling efforts to help
build a best in class healthcare data platform

\- Build, design, improve, and launch new API features. To learn more, see:
[https://ribbon.readme.io/docs](https://ribbon.readme.io/docs)

\- Manage independent work-streams while also working collaboratively with
data science (e.g., deploying new models) and business teams (e.g., sales
engineering)

If interested, please reach out to careers@ribbonhealth.com!

------
schlub
Bison Trails | [https://bisontrails.co](https://bisontrails.co) | NYC | Full-
time | ONSITE, REMOTE (US)

Bison Trails is pioneering blockchain infrastructure, and we are looking for
exceptional engineers to join our highly-skilled and passionate team in New
York City.

We're a Golang/Kubernetes shop with many production k8s clusters across
multiple regions and cloud providers. At our company, infrastructure is the
product. We're solving a variety of challenging infrastructure problems while
staying on the cutting edge of the blockchain space; We're helping new
networks launch testnets, engaging their communities, and most of all helping
customers easily launch nodes on our supported networks.

We're looking for a variety of roles, including:

* Blockchain Network Engineer

* Security Engineer

* Physical Hardware Engineer

* Experienced DevOps Engineer

* Senior Front-End Software Engineer

For a comprehensive list of roles and links to apply, see:
[https://bisontrails.co/about#hiring](https://bisontrails.co/about#hiring)

Feel free DM or e-mail me directly: rob - at - bisontrails.co

------
w-labs
WalmartLabs | Principal Software Engineer | Remote (US only) | Full Time

The Customer Experience team lives on the front line of eCommerce innovation.
This collaborative team of engineers, UX designers, product management, along
with web and technology evangelists, is rapidly iterating new products and
site features at scale. We deliver high performing solutions on our front-end
platform that is built using Node and React. Continuous innovation and
immediate feedback by billions of customers make this work incredibly
exciting!

As a Principal Software Engineer, you'll be responsible for architecting,
building, and scaling the core JavaScript components that create walmart.com's
web experience as well as leading a team to execute on your vision.

Qualifications:

\- Strong experience in JavaScript, Node.js, and React.js.

\- Experience in building highly available, high performance cloud
applications.

\- Experience in continuous integration, automation, cross-browser
compatibility, and client-side performance optimization.

\- Good understanding of version Control systems, preferable GIT

\- 5 years of experience building scalable web applications or mobile software

Contact: mfoster@walmartlabs.com

------
hungryblank
Contentful |Berlin, Germany| full time | (VISA)

Contentful [https://www.contentful.com](https://www.contentful.com) is Content
Infrastructure for modern applications.

Our engineering team builds and maintains a globally distributed cloud
platform (microservices running on kubernetes). Programming languages that we
use are JavaScript TypeScript Ruby Golang Lua...

We build and run one of the most popular enterprise GraphQL endpoints and
integrates closely with the players in the JamStack ecosystem.

Our web application is one of the most advanced in browser content management
environments and includes an extension API that allows our customers to
customize the application and connect it with third parties.

We have several positions open in Berlin, Germany or in SF USA
[https://www.contentful.com/careers/](https://www.contentful.com/careers/)

Join a rapidly growing developer-centric company with lots of amazing
international customers. We count people like Adam Wiggins (Heroku) and
Francesco Cesarini (Erlang Solutions) as our advisors.

------
kvee
ONSITE on Abbot Kinney, Venice Beach, LA & ONSITE or REMOTE in Florianópolis,
Brazil.

AE Studio is looking for a few senior full stack devs to join our team of
awesome developers and data scientists. We build products for startups like
Protocol Labs and large companies like Samsung, and work on cool stuff in
house.

We’re currently building things like The Chicagoist for Chance the Rapper,
computer vision for preventative medicine pee sticks, and a customizable merch
platform with some cool computer vision and nlp behind it.

We’re passionate about building products that increase human agency.

Gotta have:

\- JavaScript, Node.js, React experience

\- Clean Code, Unit Tests

\- Real agile experience (work with things like Kanban, Scrum, Extreme
Programming)

\- Growth mindset
[http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/dweck](http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/dweck))

Bonus Points for:

\- Experience managing clients and client relationships

\- PHP, Swift, Go, Python, Dash

\- ML Experience

Also hiring data scientists, PMs/designers, a BD person, and a human
agency/brain-machine interface researcher.

See more and join us [https://ae.studio/join-us](https://ae.studio/join-us)

~~~
minopile
I am interested in for the position of data scientit. is there any formal job
description

------
coltnz
SMX | Auckland, New Zealand | Clojurescript & Javascript / Lead UI Developer |
Onsite | [http://smxemail.com](http://smxemail.com)

We have a cloud email security and analytics platform that requires a Lead UI
developer to continue its transition from Javascript to Clojurescript while
growing the overall product.

You will have verifiable experience in functional Javascript at least (pref.
involving functional programming and React), strong design skills and ideally
prior analytics/visualisation experience.

You will receive a very competitive package working with an experienced team
and an opportunity to meaningfully shape our products.

We can expedite the immigration process for suitable candidates.

SMX is New Zealand's leading cloud-based email hosting and security provider.
A growing blue chip list of enterprise and government customers around the
world trust their email security to SMX. We provide a fully-hosted,
enterprise-grade email gateway with mail filtering, content control, data loss
prevention and archiving.

Colin Taylor (CTO)

------
jbarmash
Komodo Health | Data Science & Eng Managers, Sr. Engineers & Data Scientists,
Product Managers | NYC & SF | Full-time, Onsite

Komodo Health builds data-science and ML-powered products to improve decision
making in healthcare. Our mission is to reduce the global burden of disease
through big data analytics. Our "healthcare map" is where we process data and
stitch together information about patients (over 320M in US), doctors,
hospitals, payers, etc.

We are a data-first & eng-driven (75 engineers out of 180 employees) company
and growing fast. We have very significant traction and revenue and are in
hyper-growth mode.

Career Page: [https://grnh.se/5ccd0c0d2](https://grnh.se/5ccd0c0d2)

Stack: Spark, Airflow, Python, React, Scala, Kubernetes, Docker, AWS,
PostgreSQL, Flask, Django, Snowflake

Engineering / Data Science:

* Data Science Manager

* Data Scientists - multiple Levels

* Data Engineers - multiple levels

* Sr. Front End Engineer (React)

* Full Stack Engineers - multiple levels

* Sr. Technical Data Strategist

* Sr. Technical Engagement Manager

* Sr. Compliance Manager

* Data Engineering Manager

* Data Analytics Engineer

* Data QA Engineer

Product / Design:

* Sr. Data Product Manager

* Director of Technical Product Management - Data Platform

* Sr. Product Manager - Healthcare Experience

* Product Designer

------
lylo
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE U.K.

[https://www.freeagent.com](https://www.freeagent.com)

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and small businesses be more successful by
putting them in control of their company finances.

We have built an award-winning banking and accounting app that offers full
end-to-end compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in
beautiful Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over
95,000 paying customers and strong YoY growth. Our NPS is amazing (67!) -
customers love what we do and our team get to make a real impact.

We're a growing team of over 200 people. 50% of our engineering team are
distributed across the UK, the rest being based at our Edinburgh HQ. If you
want to help us make small businesses AWESOME at doing their finances, take a
look at our vacancies ->
[https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers](https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers).

* Product engineers, junior/mid/senior/principal - you'll be working predominantly with Ruby on Rails but you don't need to have direct experience of it - we'll get you up to speed!

* Platform engineers, mid/senior/principal - opportunities to work on our cloud migration (we've moving to AWS), CI/CD, developer tooling, data science, machine learning

* Engineering managers, team leads, product managers, product designers

You can apply directly via the website but feel free to get in touch with me
(the CTO) directly – olly [at] freeagent [dot] com – if you have any
questions. Happy to chat!

(We are looking for __UK-based __full-time staff only right now)

------
bokchoi
LabKey Software | Software Developer | Seattle | ONSITE | Full-time

We currently have openings for Technical Account Manager, Support Engineer,
Software Developer.

As a Software Engineer at LabKey, you will help biologists, bioinformaticians,
and other scientists attack some of the most challenging research projects in
the world. You will enjoy small, collaborative teams, significant autonomy,
direct client interaction and hands-on development experience on our newest
products. You will work with our team and customers to understand
requirements, design solutions, and ensure a high-quality product at all
points during the development process. You are passionate about creating
outstanding software solutions to assist in public health research and
cutting-edge drug-discovery.

LabKey Software is headquartered in Seattle and has an office in San Diego.

[https://www.labkey.com/about/careers/open-
positions/](https://www.labkey.com/about/careers/open-positions/)

Java, JavaScript, React, Redux, TypeScript, Git, PostgreSQL, SQL Server

------
mrmiasma
Charles River Analytics | Artificial Intelligence Scientists and Software
Engineers | Cambridge, MA | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.cra.com](https://www.cra.com)

Charles River Analytics is a research and development (R&D) company where you
can tackle challenging real-world problems using the latest techniques in
artificial intelligence and machine learning. As a part of a 100% employee-
owned small business of ~180 people, you will work collaboratively with other
scientists and engineers on a variety of US Government-funded projects.

At Charles River, we are teams of scientists and software engineers with
backgrounds in computer science, software engineering, cognitive science,
mathematics, etc. working on a variety of projects to craft software
prototypes of new research concepts. That new thing coming out of DARPA? Yep,
that's us.

We assemble in tightly-knit, project-oriented teams to understand the problem,
research approaches, design solutions, build software prototypes, and evaluate
the results. We connect with other researchers and get the opportunity to
publish papers and attend conferences. At Charles River Analytics, we foster
an environment where everyone is free to pursue their own research interests
and are supported by a community of bright, enthusiastic individuals to help
them thrive.

We have a variety of positions open from junior to senior level for software
engineers and scientists in fields such as machine learning, probabilistic
modeling, natural language processing, cybersecurity, human-machine
interfaces, training, sensor processing, robotics, and unmanned systems.

Take a look at our open positions: [https://www.cra.com/careers/job-
listings](https://www.cra.com/careers/job-listings)

------
michaeljbutton
ChAI | Full stack developer | London, UK | Full-time | ONSITE

www.chai-uk.com

ChAI exists to remove the pain of commodity price volatility for our clients,
using the latest in AI and alternative data.

We're looking for a full-stack software developer to help build out our tech
stack and enhance our product offering. You will be responsible for software
projects throughout the full development lifecycle, from requirements
gathering to deployment in the cloud.

Working independently, you will need to be able to write clean, well-tested,
reliable code. This will be a hands-on role and we’re looking for motivated,
curious developers who love building cool software and help take our fast-
moving business to the next stage. We are a new business, so all our projects
are green-field and you will have the opportunity to contribute to
architecture and design. We develop and deploy software as rapidly as
possible.

This is a fantastic opportunity to be one of the first employees in a
investor-backed startup, and see how a business gets built from the ground up.

Email CV or any questions to mike [at] chai-uk [dot] com

------
savitobin
Savi | Engineer Manager | Washington, DC Area | Full Time | Onsite
www.bysavi.com

Savi helps the millions of student loan borrowers across the United States.
Described by TIME Magazine as a "TurboTax for student loans" we help borrowers
access free federal and state deductions, forgiveness programs, benefits,
grants, etc., to help them lower their student loan balance. You can think of
us as half fintech and half social impact. We're a registered Benefit Company
and have won several social impact awards.

We're going to be hiring several additional engineers, and are looking for
someone to lead the expanding team. More details here:
[https://angel.co/company/bysavi/jobs/395613-lead-senior-
soft...](https://angel.co/company/bysavi/jobs/395613-lead-senior-software-
engineer) We are hiring for several roles so if tackling student loan debt
sounds interesting, feel free to reach out.

Want to learn more? You can email Tobin (Co-Founder) at tobin@bysavi.com

------
ivalm
Kaiser Permanente Medical Informatics | Machine Learning Engineers and
Scientists (Data Science Team), Backend and Full Stack Engineers (Applications
Team) | San Diego, CA | ONSITE preferred

Medical Informatics team develops clinical decision support, auditing, and
virtual care solutions for Kaiser Permanente (KP). Our unique operational
position within KP gives us complete access to KP's massive EHR and a broad
mandate to develop machine learning models and applications for all aspects of
clinical care and delivery. Our products are deployed throughout KP’s
nationwide network and impact the lives of over 10 million patients.

Our Data Science Team is looking for talented Machine Learning Scientists and
Engineers to help develop our new project focused on smarter clinical triage.
Unlike existing clinical triage products and symptom checkers, we are able to
leverage our extensive Natural Language Understanding pipeline to generate
evidence-based content from clinical data, giving us unprecedented symptom and
diagnoses coverage.

Our Applications Team is looking for backend and full stack engineers to help
support our production applications for clinical decision support and quality.
KP Medical Informatics developed and supports an NLP pipeline that analyses in
real time nearly every progress note written by a KP medical professionals
during their interaction with patients. As a backend engineer you will be
responsible with maintenance and development of additional pipeline
capabilities as well as new applications that leverage our natural language
insights. As a full stack engineer your will be responsible for developing
tooling, dashboards, and other interface elements for both internal and
external customers, including KP patients and doctors.

If you are interested, please send your resume and the position you are
seeking to ilya.valmianski@kp.org

------
gjsduarte
Codacy | Lisbon | Remote or Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.codacy.com/careers](https://www.codacy.com/careers)

Codacy builds the leading code quality platform that helps thousands of
developers ship billions of lines of code per day. Our mission is to help
software development teams make great engineering decisions and create
productivity through quality.

Here are all of our open roles:

\- Backend Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/codacy/aa4f39be-
febf-45cf-860f-9c26e18...](https://jobs.lever.co/codacy/aa4f39be-
febf-45cf-860f-9c26e18a2d9c)

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/codacy/f0521f5a-bd9e-4e9d-acc2-9a97d19...](https://jobs.lever.co/codacy/f0521f5a-bd9e-4e9d-acc2-9a97d19dfd3f)

\- Senior Frontend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/codacy/894df99a-cc82-4385-94ed-342fc14...](https://jobs.lever.co/codacy/894df99a-cc82-4385-94ed-342fc14d9804)

\- QA Engineer (React):
[https://jobs.lever.co/codacy/a0ccbe54-67de-4220-a783-760b6e1...](https://jobs.lever.co/codacy/a0ccbe54-67de-4220-a783-760b6e1e8022)

\- Product Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/codacy/ad72c6cc-08d6-4f1e-a8e5-677a3b4...](https://jobs.lever.co/codacy/ad72c6cc-08d6-4f1e-a8e5-677a3b410904)

\- Technical Writer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/codacy/f184c0a8-429d-4c5b-ae3e-cf3c142...](https://jobs.lever.co/codacy/f184c0a8-429d-4c5b-ae3e-cf3c142aeaa1)

For any questions email jessica [at] codacy [dot] com

------
melindaaaaa
Dstillery | [https://dstillery.com](https://dstillery.com) | New York | Full-
time | Onsite

Dstillery is the leading custom audience solutions company, empowering brands
and their agencies to maximize the value of customer data and transform the
way they connect with their audiences.

We use machine learning to build targeted audiences for advertising.

Our premier product, Custom AI Audiences, is built by just-for-your-brand
Custom AI models that deliver the ideal combination of accuracy and scale.
Because Dstillery rescores candidates in and out of audiences every 24 hours,
our audiences are always up-to-date and on-target. That’s why brands across
Retail, CPG, Finance, Luxury, B2B, Telco, Travel, and Tech rely on Dstillery’s
audience solutions for branding and direct response initiatives to thrive.

We're looking for: \-- Senior Linux Systems Administrator \-- Site Reliability
Engineer

Read more and apply here:
[https://dstillery.com/careers/](https://dstillery.com/careers/)

------
dkhenry
PlanetScale | Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Site Reliability Engineer,
Customer Success Engineer, Marketing, Sales | Mountain View, Ca | Full-Time |
[https://planetscale.com/careers](https://planetscale.com/careers)

PlanetScale is an early stage startup building the worlds most scalable
database systems. We were founded by some of the engineers behind the open
source product Vitess ( vitess.io ) and we are building out the ability for
anyone to run Vitess clusters at the same scale as YouTube. For any candidates
tired of the quizzes and puzzles of traditional interviews ask us about our
alternative hiring path. Email careers@planetscale.com or apply online at
planetscale.com/careers

To get an idea of what we do. Here is a recent blog post about some
benchmarking we did to show off our integration with AWS
[https://planetscale.com/news/planetscale-aws-
benchmark](https://planetscale.com/news/planetscale-aws-benchmark)

------
sergc
1 point by sergc 3 months ago | parent [-] | on: Ask HN: Who is hiring?
(August 2019)

Senior Frontend Software Engineers | Syntasa | ONSITE | Fulltime | Washington
DC Metro Area (Herndon, VA) | www.syntasa.com Syntasa is a Predictive
Behavioral Analytics application that leverages machine-learning, event-
processing, visualization, and big data technologies to process billions of
records in order to generate actionable customer intelligence that improves
acquisition, conversion, and retention. We're seeking to expand our
application development team by adding a senior front end engineer.

Basic Qualifications:

* 5+ Years of relevant front end experience

* 2+ Years experience with modern web frameworks: Angular/React/Vue (we use Angular)

* Proficiency in JavaScript, and JavaScript design patterns.

* Advanced knowledge of HTML and CSS (less/sass)

* CS Fundamentals.

* Git, Unix.

Preferred Qualifications:

* Working experience with various JavaScript environments, such as Node.js.

* Experience in communicating with users, other technical teams to describe software features, and technical designs.

* Experience with ngrx/redux.

No agencies please! Email me at Sergey DOT Cherman AT syntasa.com and mention
you're from HN.

------
davefetterman
Amperity | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Full-time

Engineers! Amperity is hiring SDEs across all levels, including technical
leadership positions.

Interesting problems: \- Ingesting and cleaning large amounts of data daily
and blending it with real-time events \- Automatically stitching data together
across disparate systems by training machine-learning models to build a
probabilistic knowledge graph \- Taking research algorithms and
productionalizing them for high-scale usage \- Allowing users to perform
complex, real-time queries across an aggregated view of their data \-
Publishing query result data to a diverse set of systems for client usage

Tech stack: \- React/Reframe \- Clojure/Clojurescript \- Aurora/Mesos \-
Accumulo/Hadoop \- Spark \- Kafka \- SaltStack/Terraform \-
Riemann/InfluxDB/Grafana

For a full listing of positions, see
[https://amperity.com/careers/](https://amperity.com/careers/) \-- apply there
or reach out to me directly with questions. dave at amperity dot com. Hope to
meet you.

------
Graphcore_hire
Graphcore | Hiring in Palo Alto & Seattle | Onsite, Fulltime

Graphcore is the most exciting AI hardware start-up in the world. We are
building a new class of processor – the “Intelligence Processing Unit”, or IPU
– designed from the ground up to both deliver breakthrough performance and
efficiency on today’s Deep Learning workloads and to enable innovators to
create the next generations of machine intelligence algorithms. Graphcore has
an experienced, world-class (and rapidly growing!) team with products coming
to market very soon. Customer demand for our technology is overwhelming – we
can choose to partner with the leading organizations in the field.

• Role: AI Applications Specialist

    
    
         ◦    A more focused engineering role, somewhat less customer-facing than AIE and FAE above 
         ◦    Focused on strong AI/Deep Learning/ML and/or C++/performance programming skills – ideally, we want a mix of both 
         ◦    Seattle & Palo Alto - Master’s or PhD preferred 
    
    

Please email resumes to jnguyen@stealthmode.co

------
james-back
EUROPE | BERLIN | ONSITE LOOKING FOR FRONTEND/BACKEND ENG (Golang / React)

Back is a young software company from Berlin with the mission to enable
companies to focus on what they do best. We’re building a collaboration and
automation platform to untangle repetitive questions and workflows around the
workplace.

We have a modern stack: Golang, gRPC, Protobuf, React, GraphQL and Typescript.

Our office is in the heart of Kreuzberg, Berlin Germany.

For more information about working at Back see [http://bit.ly/working-at-
Back](http://bit.ly/working-at-Back)

We're hiring: \- Frontend engineers: [http://bit.ly/senior-frontend-
engineer](http://bit.ly/senior-frontend-engineer) \- Backend and Machine
Learning engineers: [http://bit.ly/back-senior-backend-
engineer](http://bit.ly/back-senior-backend-engineer)

I'm looking forward to hearing from you.

James - CTO @ Back ([https://www.backhq.com](https://www.backhq.com))

------
lutostag
The Mobility House | Software Engineer (all levels) | Full-time | ONSITE |
Austin, TX

The Mobility House is driving the electrification of vehicle fleets with
smart-charging technology that reduces operational costs, and monetizes EV
batteries in energy markets.

We build the products that charge electric vehicles smarter and cheaper (by
reducing peak loads at depots), and also stabilize the grid (25MW of power
from second-life batteries in warehouses).

Most of the company is based in Munich, Germany... but our Austin backend dev
team, which focuses on building up our asset backed energy trading platform,
is expanding and looking for all levels of Software Engineers/Developers
(Senior, Mid, and Junior).

Our stack is Python/Node.js + RabbitMQ + Postgres based with a lot of near
real-time data processing both in AWS and IoT (on-customer-prem).

More complete job descriptions are available at
[https://www.mobilityhouse.com/usa_en/career](https://www.mobilityhouse.com/usa_en/career)

greg.lutostanski (at) mobilityhouse.com to apply or for more info

------
princehonest
HyperCube | Research Engineer, Applied Scientist, Product Manager | New York,
NY (NYC) & San Francisco Bay Area, CA (SF) & Tel Aviv, Israel |
[https://www.hypercubesystems.com](https://www.hypercubesystems.com)

HyperCube develops a high-performance enterprise platform for deploying
machine learning and artificial intelligence applications. The nature of our
product is such that our technical staff must be technically outstanding,
scientifically grounded, and customer outcome driven.

Learn more about our research engineering
([http://bit.ly/2JGaDFW](http://bit.ly/2JGaDFW)), applied science
([http://bit.ly/325ychU](http://bit.ly/325ychU)), and product management roles
([http://bit.ly/2px3Mru](http://bit.ly/2px3Mru)). Apply by sending your resume
to jobs@hypercubesystems.com, subject line "Hacker News November 2019".

~~~
proverbialbunny
Did you find who you are looking for? I sent an email to the address specified
with the proper subject line and got the automated response, "We're writing to
let you know that the group you tried to contact (jobs) may not exist, or you
may not have permission to post messages to the group."

If you're still looking, I'm probably a good fit. I can be contacted at
ddouglas87@gmail.com

------
noreena17
Cambly | On-demand access to English tutors via video chat San Francisco, CA
(Bay Area) | ONSITE \- Android Software Engineer:
[https://bit.ly/camblyandroid](https://bit.ly/camblyandroid) \- Full-stack
Software Engineer: [https://bit.ly/camblyswe](https://bit.ly/camblyswe)

\- Software Engineering Internship:
[https://bit.ly/camblySWEintern](https://bit.ly/camblySWEintern)

We're looking for talented engineers who are passionate about changing the way
people learn languages. As a Cambly engineer, you'll be part of a small and
fast-moving engineering team where you'll have a large impact on all parts of
the Cambly platform. We've been growing rapidly among language learners around
the world, so you'll get to learn what it's like to join a fast growing
startup that's creating opportunities for our students and tutors alike.

[Open to candidates who may require visas]

------
rssathe
Nightfall AI | Backend, Systems, Machine Learning, Full Stack | San Francisco,
CA or Lehi, UT | ONSITE, REMOTE | [https://nightfall.ai](https://nightfall.ai)

Nightfall is a data security startup dedicated to helping enterprises
discover, classify, and protect sensitive data across their cloud footprint -
their corporate SaaS, data infrastructure, and APIs - via machine learning.

\- We’re looking for folks passionate about working at the intersection of
deep learning, information security, and distributed systems.

\- Tech Stack: Go, Node.js, React, Python, Cassandra, Redis, Terraform,
Docker, Kubernetes.

\- Raised $20M+ from top-tier VC investors who have invested in, operated at,
taken public/exited major cybersecurity & SaaS companies.

Apply & view detailed roles here:
[https://www.nightfall.ai/careers](https://www.nightfall.ai/careers)

We would love to hear from you - please reach out to us at
careers@nightfall.ai with any questions you may have.

------
jimschley
Bevi | Senior Software Engineer and Software Engineer in Test | Boston, MA |
Full-time | Onsite

Bevi is a mission-driven company, with the environmental goal of entirely
eliminating single-use plastic bottles by making it possible to get
practically any beverage on tap. Our product is an IoT-enabled dispenser for
customized beverages.

Senior Software Engineer - Back End:
[https://apply.workable.com/bevicareers/j/BA0562F41F/](https://apply.workable.com/bevicareers/j/BA0562F41F/)

Senior Software Engineer - Front End:
[https://apply.workable.com/bevicareers/j/94A1E34B4B/](https://apply.workable.com/bevicareers/j/94A1E34B4B/)

Software Engineer in Test:
[https://apply.workable.com/bevicareers/j/04A954D94E/](https://apply.workable.com/bevicareers/j/04A954D94E/)

Apply online or reach out to me (Jim - VP of Software Eng) directly: jim at
bevi.co

------
bobbykrk
Ideamotive | React.js Developer | Warsaw | Onsite

Ideamotive - a dev shop specializing business process automation for startups
and growing companies is looking for a React Developer. We are located in
Warsaw, Zoliborz at a start-up accelerator mansion called ReactorWarsaw.

Our stack consists of Ruby on Rails and/or Node on backend and React on a
frontend, usually Postgres as a main database and Redis + Sidekiq for queues.

You, as a candidate, should be a computer science graduate (or has equivalent
knowledge) with a solid background in front-end and previous experience in
React or similar framework. We also expect you to have understanding of a
current trends and state-of-the-art solutions.

Our original job offer: [https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-
dev/](https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-dev/)

Apply at: [https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-
developer](https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-developer)

------
eatonphil
Capsule8 | Senior Software Engineer, Product Manager | New York, NY | Full
time | ONSITE

Capsule8 does real-time analytics and attack prevention for production Linux
environments. Similar deployment model to Datadog but for security, not
operations, and working at the system, not application, layer. Some of our
big-name customers include Lyft, Looker, and Fastly.

We're looking for someone to take ownership of the web application's
Go/PostgreSQL API on a tight-knit team. Ideal candidates have 5+ years
professional software development experience and a background in Go/JVM/.NET
and MySQL/PostgreSQL/MSSQL (one or more, not all).

Our blog is pretty active if you want to get an idea for the kind of incidents
we deal with.

I'm the engineering manager for the team so contact me directly if you're
interested (phil at company.com)!

We're also actively looking for a Product Manager.

[https://capsule8.com/career/senior-software-
engineer/](https://capsule8.com/career/senior-software-engineer/)

------
dansilverberg
At Offchain Labs, we’re building a platform to unlock the full potential of
smart contracts, making them private, affordable, and easy for developers. Our
working prototype of Arbitrum runs on top of Ethereum and interoperates with
native Ethereum contracts and tokens. We make smart contracts easier to
develop at scale, with production level security. Our developer tools do the
heavy lifting to add a flexible second layer to decentralized application
architecture so our clients can focus on business logic and user experience.

We're looking for Senior Software Engineers that are excited to learn and
develop blockchain technology and possess production experience with Backend
Engineering (C/C++, Go, or Rust). Experience with compiler construction and
architecture, and security engineering on large-scale systems is a plus.

Click here to apply!

[https://jobs.lever.co/offchainlabs/9b024e89-1cb7-43f3-b6f8-c...](https://jobs.lever.co/offchainlabs/9b024e89-1cb7-43f3-b6f8-c7a2d78636b5)

------
cottsak
RateIt | Full-Stack Software Engineers | Perth, Australia | $110-150k | Full-
Time | Onsite / Partial Remote |
[https://rateitapp.com](https://rateitapp.com)

At RateIt we’re on a mission to redefine customer feedback - our core purpose
is to give businesses the power to make every customer experience exceptional.

We build a multi-channel feedback capture platform that includes a mostly
C#/.NET/Angular/SQL web stack and a Xamarin/Flutter mobile app. More details
here
[https://jobs.lever.co/rateitapp/fde36142-6811-4e79-9871-0dd9...](https://jobs.lever.co/rateitapp/fde36142-6811-4e79-9871-0dd96b34d1dd?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

I'd prefer senior devs but if you're passionate, or are hacking on your own
projects in your own time, or have other experience in a largely remote
startup product team I'd like to talk with you.

------
crysmitc
Occipital (The Spatial Computing Company) | Full-time | ONSITE | Boulder, CO &
San Francisco, CA

At Occipital, we’re working on spatial computing - using computer vision to 3D
reconstruct and understand your surroundings so that software can operate over
real-world spaces. We believe it will power the next generation of augmented
reality and some of the key parts of virtual reality as well.
[https://occipital.com](https://occipital.com)

* ACCURACY AND TEST ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* DIRECTOR OF PRODUCT MARKETING - STRUCTURE DIVISION (BOULDER)

* COMPUTER VISION ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* CUSTOMER EXPERIENCE SPECIALIST (BOULDER) * DEVELOPER EXPERIENCE SPECIALIST (BOULDER)

* FIELD APPLICATION ENGINEER (ASIA-PACIFIC)

* IOS PLATFORM ENGINEER(SAN FRANCISCO, BOULDER, MADRID/SPAIN OR ASIA-PACIFIC)

* MACHINE LEARNING ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* ROBOTICS + CALIBRATION SOFTWARE ENGINEER (BOULDER)

For detailed information check out
[https://occipital.com/jobs](https://occipital.com/jobs)

If you apply please mention that you saw this post on Hacker News. Thanks!

------
brikelly
CyberArk (Conjur team) | Backend / DevOps / Security | NEWTON, MA | FULL-TIME

The CyberArk Conjur team helps people write super reliable software that's
hard to hack. We're building tools that make the best security practices
convenient for developers, ops, and security teams. We're hiring engineers to
help with that effort.

ABOUT US We're a busy team, thanks to the increasing success of our product:
the Conjur appliance secures the entire software development and deployment
lifecycle for companies who want to ship features as fast as possible without
increasing their risk of security breaches.

Conjur engineers work on a wide variety of projects, from integrations with
some of today's most popular DevOps tools to moonshot projects that seek to
revolutionize the way engineering teams factor in security when deploying
applications.

We know that if you're a professional engineer, experience with specific tools
or languages can usually be picked up quickly. That being said, Conjur
engineers use and integrate with the following tools on a more-or-less daily
basis:

* Golang, Ruby, Rails, Postgres, and JS

* Docker, Git, and Jenkins

* Kubernetes, OpenShift, Cloud Foundry

* Ansible, Puppet, Chef

LEARN MORE - AND TRY SOLVE OUR DEVOPS PUZZLE!

[https://conjur.org](https://conjur.org) (our secret service, AGPLv3)
[https://www.conjur.org/careers/engineering.html](https://www.conjur.org/careers/engineering.html)
(about our team, and our DevOps puzzle!)
[https://blog.conjur.org](https://blog.conjur.org) (our blog, which talks more
about who we are and what we do)

------
merqurio
IOMED | Fullstack Engineer | Barcelona, Spain | Full Time | Onsite

Are you looking for a job with a direct impact on healthcare?

* Problem: Clinical data is messy and makes research slow. * Mission: To structure clinical data and give unified, standardized access to it. * Product: Natural language processing models and a unified SQL data access interface for researchers. * Traction: Validated idea, Validated business model, growing and scaling stage. * Funding: +2y runout and growing. Backed by national and international VCs. * Stack: Python, Cython, SQL, Postgres, Kubernetes among others * Values: Scientific, methodic, transparent, hard workers with a HUGE emphasis on work-life balance. Join a multidisciplinary team working hard to make clinical research faster, accessible and ubiquitous. Also it's a nice excuse to enjoy Barcelona's vibe and nice weather !

Want to know more? Ping me at rocio@iomed.health Check our site for more info
[https://iomed.health/en](https://iomed.health/en)

------
adam
Cultivate Labs (Formerly Inkling Markets YC W06) | Rails Engineer | Chicago,
IL

Cultivate Labs builds collective intelligence solutions like prediction
markets and opinion polls for governments, large private organizations, and
think tanks. Our mission is to quantify and amplify the voice of employees to
better define ground truth and drive reality-based decision making.

This role will touch all aspects of our development and delivery process, from
new feature development on our products, to working with clients on specific
requested customizations, to data analysis, to bug fixes. On a day to day
basis, you will:

\- Write code

\- Work with clients and our team to define application requirements

\- Perform data analysis

\- Contribute thinking/perspective on product and company strategy

We are self-funded and pride ourselves on NOT having a "work hard, play hard"
culture, just work hard on interesting problems, then go home and enjoy your
life.

You can read more about the job, and if interested, apply here:
[https://cultivatelabs.com/jobs](https://cultivatelabs.com/jobs)

------
nicoslepicos
Clay ([https://clay.run](https://clay.run)) | New York, NY | Full-time, Onsite
Preferred, but Open to Remote Clay is a new type of tool that brings together
the best parts of spreadsheets, coding & simple automation. Quickly connect
your apps and code into automated workflows, build useful tools, enrich data
sets and more! Come help us solve interesting UX & programming challenges, and
reimagine how people build software.

We're backed by top-tier investors including First Round Capital, Boldstart
Ventures, Box Group, and an all-star group of angels.

Open Roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/clay/d1cb19b1-88ab-4bea-9c78-6ac10c689...](https://jobs.lever.co/clay/d1cb19b1-88ab-4bea-9c78-6ac10c689225)

\- Designer Who Can Code:
[https://jobs.lever.co/clay/456b9e54-99be-4289-9529-6fca06786...](https://jobs.lever.co/clay/456b9e54-99be-4289-9529-6fca06786c84)

------
ar1988
Health iQ | Full Stack Software Engineer | London, UK | Onsite, Full-time |
£45,000 |
[https://www.healthiq.co.uk/careers](https://www.healthiq.co.uk/careers)

Health iQ are leaders in real world data insight. We prove and communicate the
value of interventions in healthcare for successful market access based on an
outstanding healthcare heritage. We work with partners in healthcare,
pharmaceuticals and medical devices across Europe. More than half of the top
100 global life science firms now rely on Health iQ's unique insight into real
world data.

The organisation is in a period of growth and we are looking for a Full Stack
Developer to help with the ongoing support of applications and services in
addition to the development of new applications and services.

Technologies that we use: Java (Spring, Hibernate, etc), Scala, JavaScript,
React, Docker, AWS (S3, EC2, RedShift), PostgreSQL/Greenplum, MySQL, Apache
Spark, Big Data, ETL

------
kevindeasis
Intuit ( QuickBooks, Mint, and TurboTax )

We're building SAAS products to empower self-employed, and smb customers.
You’ll play a part in designing and launching industry-leading products like
Mint, TurboTax and QuickBooks. We are in Fortune 100 Best Companies to Work in
multiple countries.

Positions are below, if you're interested you can reach out to me at
kevin_deasis@intuit.com , or connect with me on linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kevin-de-
asis-593876102/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kevin-de-asis-593876102/)

Software Engineer | Mountain View, San Diego, Plano, Idaho, Tuscon| onsite |
visa

Data Scientist / Machine Learning Engineer | Mountain View, San Diego, Plano,
Idaho, | onsite | visa

Project / Product / Program Management | Mountain View, San Diego, San
Francisco, Tuscon| onsite | visa

Sales | Virginia, Plano | USA Remote

UI/UX Designer | Mountain View, Idaho, Plano, San Diego

Corporate Strategy & Development | Mountain View

Marketing | Mountain View, Idaho, San Diego, San Francisco, Plano, Idaho

Customer Service & Support Administration

------
cosuno
Cosuno | Berlin, Germany | Full-time | ONSITE | VISA Support
[https://www.cosuno.de](https://www.cosuno.de)

We are a venture-funded early-stage SaaS venture in the construction
technology space. Our platform automates the bidding process for construction
projects and enables general contractors and subcontractors to collaborate
more efficiently.

Full-Stack Developer (React)

We are now looking for experienced full-stack developers. As an early
contributor, you will have a lot of responsibility in shaping the architecture
and development processes, and contribute to product decisions. Our tech stack
is based on React (Typescript), Node.js and Apollo/GraphQL. Ideal candidates
have several years of React experience.

Product Designer

As a product designer, you are given the responsibility to plan features from
a conceptual perspective, as well as implement the graphical design that our
engineering team will use for the implementation.

Great candidates have experience with UX Design as well as product management
in startups.

If you are interested, email us at ms@cosuno.de

------
gobrana
Doist | Senior iOS Developer | Swift | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-ios-developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-
ios-developer)

At Doist, our mission is to inspire the workplace of the future by creating
simple yet powerful productivity tools (like Todoist and Twist) that promote a
calmer, more balanced, more fulfilling way to work and live.

We envision a future in which people can work without distractions from
anywhere in the world on things that they are passionate about and then unplug
at the end of the day with the reassuring peace-of-mind that their tasks and
teamwork are accounted for.

These are all remote positions, so you'll be free to work from wherever you
please and on a schedule that works best for you.

To learn more about who we are and how we work, please check out our Ambition
& Balance blog: [https://doist.com/blog](https://doist.com/blog)

For questions, feel free to reach out at andrew.g@doist.com.

------
RedwoodPerf
Redwood Performance Group | Toronto, Canada | Onsite, Full-Time | Full-Stack
Web & Database Developer

Redwood designs and develops highly interactive online courseware. We're
seeking a full stack web application and database developer to help build and
support our cloud based Learning Management System. As part of a small
technology team you'll have an opportunity to make a direct impact on the
learning outcomes of the thousands of clients who depend on our software. The
stack is fairly traditional PHP/SQL but we are also designing for next-gen, so
skills in modern frameworks, serverless, etc are welcome. Experience or a
passion for online learning is also a big asset!

You can apply via Indeed: [https://ca.indeed.com/job/full-stack-web-
application-databas...](https://ca.indeed.com/job/full-stack-web-application-
database-developer-1b7bcee8cf7de682)

Or reach out to me directly (I'm head of Learning & Technology) : jobs [at]
redwoodperforms [dot] com

------
tbescherer
American Civil Liberties Union | Data Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE

We're looking for a data engineer to join our analytics team! The person in
this role will help use dbt + sql to transform donor data on our Redshift
cluster into a form that is a joy for our analysts to work with.

In the next six months the role will be expanding to build out a data toolkit
to support the other members of the analytics team as they apply Data to the
world of law. Specifically we have a number of projects underway or in the
pipeline that use statistical analysis to tell the story of how government
policies have an unequal impact on certain communities. Some examples are
providing technical advice on the use of recidivation algorithms in the
justice system or performing a 50 states analysis of the impacts of marijuana
arrests.

Come join!
[https://www.aclu.org/careers/apply/?job=4491475002&type=full...](https://www.aclu.org/careers/apply/?job=4491475002&type=fulltime)

------
troyastorino
PicnicHealth (YC S14) | Design, Front-End, Full-Stack, Eng. Manager | SF |
ONSITE, FULL-TIME, VISA |
[https://team.picnichealth.com/jobs?src=hn](https://team.picnichealth.com/jobs?src=hn)

Picnic’s mission is to structure the world’s medical data to make it useful.
We work directly with patients to collect, digitize, and manage their complete
medical records, giving them with control over their care. Beyond serving
patients directly, we partner with biotech, genomics, and pharma companies who
sponsor PicnicHealth accounts for research volunteers. Through this work we’re
building the data sets that power some of today’s most cutting edge medical
research. Our stack is React/Redux, Node, Python, Keras, PostgreSQL,
Kubernetes.

Our product has literally saved some of our users' lives by unearthing issues
in their medical records. We're growing rapidly — on pace for 4x team this
year. Our team is smart, hard-working, and passionate about fixing healthcare.

------
jakespencer
76 Software Engineering Group | Oklahoma City, OK | FULL-TIME | ONSITE | U.S.
CITIZENSHIP REQUIRED

76 SWEG is a civilian software engineering organization operating under the
United States Air Force. We are hundreds of (civilian) scientists and
engineers that provide software, hardware, and engineering support solutions
to a variety of Air Force and military platforms. We are located on Tinker Air
Force Base in Oklahoma City, OK. We often operate like a contractor to other
parts of the military and federal government by providing independent
engineering services without seeking a profit. We have dozens of active
projects using C/C++, C#, Java, JavaScript, LabVIEW, Visual Basic, Assembly,
Ada, Fortran, and other more esoteric languages. We have immediate
opportunities available to hire candidates with degrees in Computer Science,
Computer Engineering, Electrical Engineering, or closely-related fields.

If you are interested in learning more, please e-mail
76SMXG.Tinker.Careers@us.af.mil and tell them Jake sent you.

------
mwarkentin
Wave | Senior Ops Engineer | ONSITE (Toronto, Canada) and REMOTE (US/Canada) |
Full-Time | [https://waveapps.com](https://waveapps.com)

Wave propels brave entrepreneurs who pursue their dreams and drive the world’s
economy. We’re an award-winning product and company, and one of the fastest
growing financial services software, we have hundreds of thousands of monthly
active businesses from 200+ countries. We’re on a mission to change the lives
of Entrepreneurs across the globe, and looking for only the best to join us.

We’re currently looking for senior operations engineers (Ops/DevOps/SRE) to
join our small but awesome OpsEng team. We build, support and maintain the
platform on which our engineers build Wave. We care about our customers and
our fellow engineers and strive to build robust, resilient, secure and
performant tools and platforms.

[https://jobs.lever.co/waveapps/4584b9f2-e031-417e-8da6-9c5c5...](https://jobs.lever.co/waveapps/4584b9f2-e031-417e-8da6-9c5c5030f361)

Our promise to you:

* You will build something that will simplify the lives of real people. * You will face exciting, out-of-the-box challenges from rapidly scaling our systems to redesigning parts of the application. * You will lead technical projects and change processes for engineering. * You will work with a team who supports continued learning and skill growth. * You will never run out of difficult problems to solve.

Check out the Wave Manifesto to discover our culture:
[https://manifesto.waveapps.com/](https://manifesto.waveapps.com/)

We’re building the financial platform of the future. You in?

You can be onsite at our office in Toronto, Canada or Remote anywhere in the
continental US or Canada.

------
meddevsec
Medtronic | Medical Device Pentest Lead | Mounds View, Minnesota | Full-Time |
Onsite

Medtronic is a leading medical device manufacturer with products ranging from
pacemakers to surgical robots to web applications. We are looking for someone
to lead our internal product penetration testing team, assessing both products
in development and products on the market. This is a unique opportunity to
hack medical devices and play with systems few others have access to.

Questions about the role? Security@medtronic.com is a direct line to the team
you’ll be working with.

Interested in the role but hesitant to apply? Shoot us an email anyways. If
you’re not a great fit for this job, we’re always on the lookout for folks
interested in medical device security for other roles at a variety of
locations around the world.

Official job posting: [https://jobs.medtronic.com/jobs/principal-it-
technologist-ad...](https://jobs.medtronic.com/jobs/principal-it-technologist-
advanced-security-testing-team-68590)

------
jeffnappi
ClearVoice | Marketing Web Developer | Phoenix, AZ |
[https://www.clearvoice.com/](https://www.clearvoice.com/) | Full Time

ClearVoice is a Content Marketing Platform and Marketplace. We make creating
great content easy for everyone. We're looking for a Marketing Web Developer
to take the marketing site torch from our engineering team and carry it
forward.

Marketing Stack:

\- Jekyll Static Site
([https://www.clearvoice.com/](https://www.clearvoice.com/))

\- WordPress Blog
([https://www.clearvoice.com/blog/](https://www.clearvoice.com/blog/))

\- Instapage landing pages

\- HubSpot

Apply here:
[https://clearvoice.workable.com/j/82B745F99F](https://clearvoice.workable.com/j/82B745F99F)

Other roles:

* Product Development Coordinator

Apply here:
[https://clearvoice.workable.com/jobs/1117847](https://clearvoice.workable.com/jobs/1117847)

------
znpy
Facile.it | Milan, Italy & Cagliari, Italy | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://facile.it](https://facile.it)

Facile.it helps people save on bills (phone, electric power), car/bike
insurance, banking fees and many others.

We are looking for an experienced Devops Engineer to join our team.

We already are on Kubernetes and the cloud (currently an OpenStack instance)
and we're trying to go even further by moving there all the remaining pieces,
dismantling the existing monoliths. Out stack is based on PHP but by moving to
a microservice architecture we are opening to experimentation with other
technologies.

Our ideal candidate :

\- has strong foundations in GNU/Linux system administration

\- is comfortable with classic devops tools (Terraform & Ansible)

\- can automate stuff when needed, using either Python or another scripting
language

We are also looking for:

\- PHP Backend Developer (Milan or Cagliari, Italy)

\- IT Security & compliance specialist (Milan, Italy)

\- Data engineers (Milan, Italy)

If you are interested feel free to send your CV mentioning "HN Whoishiring" in
the subject to emanuele.santoro@facile.it

------
Qworg
Transparent Systems | Principal Engineers (Rust), Security Engineers, PM
(Financial) | Seattle, WA | ONSITE |
[https://transparentsystems.com](https://transparentsystems.com)

Transparent Systems is evolving financial infrastructure - building real-time
settlement solutions using distributed, cryptographic systems.

We are looking for awesome people to join us. We’re a Rust shop, in Seattle,
of 20+ collaborative, fun, smart people looking to make a huge impact doing
something that truly hasn’t been done before. Currently, we are hiring for
principal backend engineers with a good amount of Rust or functional
experience, security engineers, an IT System Admin, and a product manager with
experience in financial products.

If you’d like to be part of our team, please reach out directly to
careers@transparentsystems.com or kaugust@tpfs.io

You can also apply online:
[https://jobs.lever.co/transparentsystems](https://jobs.lever.co/transparentsystems)

------
jonchui
Senior Mobile Software Engineer iOS & Android / Gloo / Boulder, CO ON-SITE /
Full time / ex-Googlers

We’re pretty lucky to work @ Gloo, and can’t wait for you to join us!

Headquartered in beautiful Boulder, Colorado, Gloo has grown to over 100
employees in the last 6 years, building software for purpose-driven
organizations who are doing right by the world.

Traditionally, these types of organizations haven’t had the resources to
leverage big data, build great products and hire deeply technical experts.
This all changes with Gloo.

As we grow, we need more talented creatives who are driven to make a positive
impact on humanity. Are you one of them?

As a member of our Mobile Engineering Team, you’ll work directly with a team
of 5 other awesome mobile engineers who have a range of experiences (from
startups, to consultants, to ex-Marines and even Googlers!), who enjoy working
together and building a great product.

We also have An experienced ex- silicon valley Product Manager defining
requirements, An amazing QA team helping to write automated tests & manually
testing our features, as well as A few in-market clients helping us test &
define Product Market Fit!

We have our own version of agile/kanban (doesn’t every company though? )
that’s documented and constantly getting better with feedback (from scheduled
retros, as well as ongoing day-to-day). You’ll be a great fit if you want to
make it better :)

We expect whoever joins to want to hit the ground running and learn a ton
along the way

Apply Here:

[https://jobs.lever.co/gloo/32bf37cf-d20c-4fb8-80b6-49e7b1ef2...](https://jobs.lever.co/gloo/32bf37cf-d20c-4fb8-80b6-49e7b1ef2bd5)

Ask hiring manager questions: jonchui@gloo.us

------
btesser21
Enigma Technologies | NYC | Full-Time

Enigma is a New York-based Data-as-a-Service company. We transform disparate,
tabular data into rich representations of real-world relationships, providing
a trusted source of intelligence about people, places, and companies. From
evaluating insurance risk to combating money laundering, Enigma connects and
enriches clients’ internal data assets to transform their strategies and
workflows.

Key Open Roles Frontend Engineer
[https://grnh.se/4e6a2bd31](https://grnh.se/4e6a2bd31) Data Infra Engineer
[https://grnh.se/ba4690a41](https://grnh.se/ba4690a41) Lead Data Scientist
[https://grnh.se/163b8ea61](https://grnh.se/163b8ea61) Software Engineer
[https://grnh.se/ccdee5231](https://grnh.se/ccdee5231)

------
psb31
Prolific (YC S19) | London, UK & Remote | Full-time | Software Engineer
(Python), Product Manager, UX Designer & more |
[https://prolific.breezy.hr/](https://prolific.breezy.hr/)

With Prolific, we're changing how research on the internet is done. We've
started by building a marketplace that connects researchers (from both
Academia and industry) with instant, high quality, global research
participants. Now, as a growing team of 15, the bigger vision is to build the
most powerful and trusted platform for behavioral research.

Python, Django, Django Rest Framework, Celery, Redis, MongoDB and Postgres, as
well as Vue.js on the front-end. For infrastructure we use Kubernetes running
on Google Cloud Platform.

Apply at [https://prolific.breezy.hr/](https://prolific.breezy.hr/), questions
to jobs@prolific.co

\- Product Manager: [https://prolific.breezy.hr/p/c23a0c793a9501-product-
manager](https://prolific.breezy.hr/p/c23a0c793a9501-product-manager)

\- Backend Engineer (Experienced):
[https://prolific.breezy.hr/p/45e00c9c3c5e01-back-end-
develop...](https://prolific.breezy.hr/p/45e00c9c3c5e01-back-end-developer-
experienced)

\- Backend Engineer (Early Career):
[https://prolific.breezy.hr/p/4af2b5c5af8801-back-end-
develop...](https://prolific.breezy.hr/p/4af2b5c5af8801-back-end-developer-
early-career)

\- UX/Product Designer: [https://prolific.breezy.hr/p/0ac36250c9d601-user-
experience-...](https://prolific.breezy.hr/p/0ac36250c9d601-user-experience-
designer)

------
jamesbeith
Octopus Energy | Python / Django Engineer | Sydney, Australia | ONSITE

We are a tech-focused energy supplier building a modern, event-driven
infrastructure for interacting with both consumers (via the web, mobile apps
and smart-meters) and the industry (e.g. data flows, consumption forecasting,
trading on the wholesale market).

We're looking for strong engineers to join our team as we have a host of meaty
challenges to solve. Python / Django experience would be an advantage but not
a necessity - we're interested in talking to any candidate with a good track
record and an interest in green energy. There's no minimum level of experience
required: we'll consider everyone from graduates upwards.

You'll be working for a company that is helping address climate change. We're
helping move people onto using greener technology and consuming energy from
renewable sources. This will all help transition us towards a lower carbon
future.

To apply, please email us: talent+aus@octoenergy.com

------
dfgiuflddi25
SENLA | Engineering positions | Zagreb, Croatia | Full-Time | Onsite
[https://senlainc.com/](https://senlainc.com/)

About us:

SENLA is an outsourcing company that offers services to clients all over the
globe. We worked with businesses from a wide scope of spheres, such as Banking
and Financial Services, E-commerce, Manufacturing and Logistics, Healthcare,
and others.

Our team:

Our team consists of the most competent technical managers and certified
engineers. We are well-versed in the integrated management of processes and
resources, along with a wide range of modern technological stack.

Open positions:

We are hiring JAVA, WEB developers. More detailed job descriptions you can
find here: [https://senlainc.com/careers/](https://senlainc.com/careers/)

How to apply:

If you are interested, please reach out to me directly at
maryia_tamashevich@senla.eu

Make sure to include what job you are looking for in the subject line.

Happy to answer any questions via email.

------
jmjoseph
MIT Quest for Intelligence | AI Research Scientist | Cambridge, MA | Onsite |
Full-time | [https://quest.mit.edu/](https://quest.mit.edu/)

The Bridge, the application half of MIT's Quest for Intelligence initiative,
is hiring an AI Research Scientist to help bootstrap up scientific research
labs across MIT using the methods, tools, and practices from AI research. This
position requires a deep understanding of applied AI (to know which
methodologies are appropriate for which problems), software engineering (to
build reliable solutions), and education (to teach scientists both the how to
use/improve what we build for them and the underlying methodology).

More info:
[https://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_mit/externa...](https://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_mit/external/jobDetails/jobDetail.html?jobPostId=16548&localeCode=en-
us)

------
nantes
O'Reilly Media | Search Engineer, Backend Engineer, Product Designer | CA, MA,
REMOTE | [https://www.oreilly.com/](https://www.oreilly.com/)

Our mission is to build a better future by spreading the knowledge of
innovators and talking about the stuff that we think matters. It’s a big job,
and we can’t do it by ourselves. That’s why, we’re always looking for deeply
committed individuals to join our team. For nearly 40 years, we’ve shared the
ideas of our deep community of experts and alpha geeks through books,
articles, conferences, and our online learning platform.

We’ve also maintained an unwavering commitment to our customers and their
unique goals. Whether it’s to advance their career, hone leadership
techniques, achieve a breakthrough, or simply learn a new skill, we have the
tools to make their dreams a reality. And we always strive to do this in a way
where we create more value than we capture. Our rich ecosystem of in-person
and online learning experiences helps people solve challenging problems, and
inspires them to expand their vision of what’s possible for themselves, their
industry, and the world.

As engineers, we're free to pick and use the right tools for the job. Having
said that, most backend projects are Python-based, in particular Django and
DRF, including on the teams we're hiring for right now. We also use React,
Java, Scala, and Ruby for other projects along with tools like Redis,
PostgreSQL, Solr, Docker, Kubernetes, and Terraform.

\- You can see open positions at:
[https://www.oreilly.com/careers/#positions](https://www.oreilly.com/careers/#positions)

\- Check out some of the stuff we work on: [https://medium.com/oreilly-
engineering](https://medium.com/oreilly-engineering)

------
forbrkfst
Mentor Collective | Remote-OK (Boston based) | Director of Engineering &
Individual Contributor Software Engineering roles

Mentor Collective partners with Universities to increase graduate rates by
running large scale mentorship programs (hundreds to thousands of personalized
matches) to help traditional underserved populations feel like they belong on
campus.

Team context: \- Stack is RoR + React; we're language agnostic on hiring \-
Currently 3 Sr. SWEs looking to grow to 5-6 + Director in next 6-12 months

Key metrics: \- 87% renewal rate, 99% logo renewal rate, 110% contract revenue
renewal rate \- Partners have seen impacts such as mentored students being
9.24x less likely to be on academic probation and a +0.68 increase in GPA.

Apply here:
[https://angel.co/mentorcollective/jobs](https://angel.co/mentorcollective/jobs)
or reach out to me directly at careers@mentorcollective.org

(I am the Chief of Staff and first employee)

------
fovc
Inc-Query | Operations | Full-time | REMOTE (Americas/Europe only) |
[https://inc-query.com](https://inc-query.com)

Bootstrapped, profitable, very rapidly growing B2B tech company. We program
surveys insanely fast for private equity and management consulting clients.

If you enjoy dealing with very smart clients in a somewhat technical and fast-
paced environment, this role may be for you. The Survey Director exercises 3
different skill sets:

1\. Client management/communication skills: Interact with clients all the time

2\. Business acumen: Learn about different industries/niches and transfer
learning across projects

3\. Technical skills: Never-ending supply of short coding puzzles (think <10
lines)

This is not a software engineering role, but some coding familiarity is
required. It's a tough role, but super interesting work!

If you're interested in learning more, shoot me (the founder) a note with
either your resume and/or LinkedIn: hn@inc-query.com. You'd be joining a
handful of other HNers who work here.

------
vibhav
StackRox | Mountain View, CA | Onsite | Visa | [https://www.stackrox.com/job-
board/](https://www.stackrox.com/job-board/)

StackRox is a Sequoia-backed startup that helps secure container and
Kubernetes environments at scale. The StackRox Kubernetes Security Platform
enables security and DevOps teams to enforce their compliance and security
policies across the entire container life cycle, from build to deploy to
runtime.

We are looking for talented frontend, backend, and full stack engineers to
join our team. We have a modern tech stack built on React, Redux, Golang,
gRPC, and GraphQL. We’re a small but mighty team, so you’ll be responsible for
architecting, building, and maintaining critical components of the StackRox
product. We encourage growth, support your personal and professional
development, and promote from within. We’d love to hear from you!

You can apply our on job board or reach out to me if you have any questions:
vibhav@stackrox.com.

------
skampolon
Ampolon Ventures | Senior Software Engineer (JavaScript) | Berlin, Germany |
ONSITE | Full Time |
[https://apply.workable.com/ampolon/j/08AC5F2ECF/](https://apply.workable.com/ampolon/j/08AC5F2ECF/)

Esenio is an early stage E-Health startup out of Berlin. We connect families
and health care service providers around elderly in need of permanent nursing.
Families and nurses are constantly at the edge of their capabilities. Esenio
is a management and service platform to simplify, enhance and automate many of
the organisational processes in care-giving.

As an individual contributor you will be involved in all activities around our
product development. You will take part in defining and refining our missions,
identify the best course of action, and have the autonomy to execute your
vision on how to reach our ambitious goals.

Stack: Node / Express / GraphQL / Vue / Quasar / React / GCP

------
ariewer41
OppLoans (www.opploans.com/careers) | Senior Software Engineer / Clojure /
Salesforce | Chicago, IL | ONSITE | Full-Time | VISA OppLoans is a FinTech
company providing credit access through simple lending products. Rated a top
workplace in the nation by Glassdoor two years in a row!

We are looking for senior software engineers:

* Back-end team: Clojure / functional programming experience (personal or professional). Back-end team developing their own code base to process loan origination. Computational, algorithmic, large sets of data. [http://bit.ly/clojure1](http://bit.ly/clojure1)

* Salesforce team: Salesforce/Apex development experience, Java or C# experience. Our engineering team owns the SF org, CI/CD, and testing. Cloud-based engineering team. [http://bit.ly/salesforce_opp](http://bit.ly/salesforce_opp)

Feel free to send your resume directly to ariewer at opploans dot com.

------
AndrewHart
Dent Reality | JavaScript Developer | London, UK | Full-Time
[https://DentReality.com](https://DentReality.com)

We’re a “smart spaces” company, building an AR platform that connects people
with retail stores and shopping centres, to provide an Amazon-level customer
experience.

Our web platform enables our customers to build their own indoor maps, view
hotspot analytics, and manage their locations. We’ve previously built the most
popular mobile AR project on GitHub (4k stars), and we’re actively working
with major retailers around the world to integrate with their locations.

The role is full-time, working from our office in Old Street, London, with the
option to spend a couple of days at home each week.

Apply on AngelList or email hiring@dentreality.com
[https://angel.co/company/dentreality/jobs/653173-javascript-...](https://angel.co/company/dentreality/jobs/653173-javascript-
developer)

------
beauzo
Platypus Neuro | Austin, TX | ONSITE | Full-time | Front-end, Full Stack, Game
Dev, ML

What if you could upgrade your brain and function at a higher level? Using
proprietary, cutting-edge neurotechnology, Platypus helps the world’s most
elite performers unlock their brain’s exponential capacity and optimize their
performance.

Our core mission is to leverage neuroscience to help you optimize your brain.
But we are also part of something bigger. Something entirely new. Neuroscience
will soon allow us to fundamentally alter the human experience—giving us
access to nearly unimaginable capabilities and experiences...along with the
opportunity to meaningfully elevate what it means to be human.

Current openings here (with more opening soon):
[https://platypusneuro.applytojob.com/apply](https://platypusneuro.applytojob.com/apply)

More about us:
[https://www.platypusneuro.com/](https://www.platypusneuro.com/)

------
jhirshman
Uncountable | San Francisco & Munich (Onsite) | Full Stack
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)
Uncountable accelerates the innovation of the world’s largest materials and
chemicals companies. With the Uncountable Web Platform and our optimization
algorithms, our customers get better products to the market in half the time.
We currently have fewer than 15 employees and are headquartered in the Design
District in SF.

Full Stack Engineers | $120k - $220k + Equity

\---> Uncountable is looking for an experienced engineer who can spearhead the
development of the Uncountable Web Platform. The position is heavily product-
driven and comes with challenges across the stack.

These are onsite, full-time positions in San Francisco, CA or Munich, Bavaria.
Learn more:
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Contact: jason@uncountable.com

------
nperellon
Bridebook | Senior Backend Developer | London, UK or REMOTE

We are seeking a Senior Backend Developer to help shape the future of our
business as we continue to scale towards being a global leader. You will be
responsible for a key part of our mission, and provide the strongest possible
base for accelerating and scaling our product in the near future.

More info: [https://bridebookcouk.homerun.co/senior-backend-
developer](https://bridebookcouk.homerun.co/senior-backend-developer)

Requirements: \- Expert in TypeScript \- Expert in relational and NoSQL
databases, particularly with GCP (e.g. Firebase, BigQuery, RTDB, Firestore,
Security Rules) \- Database processing - creating and maintaining custom
scripts and migrations \- Proficiency in caching (Redis) and search engines
(ElasticSearch) \- Authentication methodologies and general security
principles \- Experience with cloud services like AWS and GCP; usage of Docker
and Continuous Integration

------
sawong
Flexport (YC W14) | San Francisco, Chicago, Shenzhen, Shanghai, Amsterdam |
Onsite | [https://www.flexport.com](https://www.flexport.com)

Flexport’s mission is to make global trade easy for everyone. We are
revolutionizing a huge industry that touches every country on the planet,
which means solving complex challenges. We are looking for makers who love
learning, are passionate about collaborating, and desire to see the global
impact of the solutions they build.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport](https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport)

View all of our jobs here:
[https://grnh.se/c0d6caef1](https://grnh.se/c0d6caef1)

Tech Stack:

\- Frontend: React, Relay, Flow, Jest, Enzyme

\- Mobile: React Native, Apollo

\- Backend: Ruby on Rails, Postgres, GraphQL, Python, RSpec

\- CI: GitHub, Buildkite

\- Infrastructure: AWS, Python

------
jewel_sentilink
SentiLink | San Francisco, CA | On-Site | Software Engineer (backend,
platform, infra, ML) + Data Scientist |
[https://sentilink.com/](https://sentilink.com/)

SentiLink prevents synthetic fraud, an emerging fraud vector in which
fraudsters open accounts using name/DOB/SSN combinations that don't correspond
to real people. Our partners include top ten US banks, fintechs, and
alternative lenders. We're backed by investors including a16z, Max Levchin
(Affirm CEO/PayPal cofounder), and former presidents/CEO's of Visa,
Transunion, HSBC, and Citi.

Our tech stack uses Go (for the API part) and Python (for the ML part) on k8s
and the work involves a lot of complex and sensitive data.

Please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/sentilink](https://jobs.lever.co/sentilink) or reach
out to jewel@sentilink.com with your interest / questions.

------
RawsonLeavitt
Brain Corporation | Multiple Openings |San Diego, CA | Onsite Only

Brain Corp is a San Diego-based AI company that specializes in the development
of self-driving technology. We are taking our proprietary BrainOS (robot
operating system) and putting it on machines to turn them into self-driving,
autonomous robots. We have raised $110m from SoftBank and Qualcomm Ventures.
We have announced partnerships with Walmart in the US and Softbank Robotics in
Japan and have thousands mobile, autonomous robots in commercial environments
(retail, airports, malls, etc.).

We are hiring across all engineering functions (R&D (Motion Planning, SLAM,
ML), Software, Embedded/Firmware, SDET, Electrical, Systems) and will help
with the relocation to San Diego if needed. Our full job board can be found
here: [https://www.braincorp.com/careers](https://www.braincorp.com/careers)

Highlighted openings:

* Sr. Scientist (SLAM, Motion Planning projects)

* Sr. Robotics Software Engineers (Mid, & Sr levels accepted)

* Software Test Automation Engineers/ SDETs

All positions are posted on the website link above. We have great benefits
including daily catered lunches, fully-stocked snacks & drinks, flexible,
uncapped vacation for exempt positions, and 4% 401k matching.

Typical Interview Process: recruiter phone interview, take home test,
technical phone/video screen, onsite, offer.

Contact us at careers@braincorporation.com if you don't see a role that
matches; feel free to send your resume over to us and let us know what you
would be interested in.

Thanks!

-Rawson [https://www.linkedin.com/in/rawsonleavitt/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rawsonleavitt/)

------
jckbra
KBRA | New York City, Philadelphia Suburbs | ONSITE |
[https://kbra.bamboohr.com/jobs/](https://kbra.bamboohr.com/jobs/)

Kroll Bond Rating Agency (KBRA) is a full service rating agency whose mission
is to set a standard of excellence and integrity. Established in 2010, KBRA
set forth an effort to restore trust in credit ratings by creating new
standards for assessing risk and by offering accurate and transparent ratings.
KBRA provides market participants with an alternative solution by delivering
timely and in-depth research across various sectors.

Our department is ~100 people, working in teams of four to eight developers,
including back-end, front-end, QA, and ETL. Our projects are internal and
external websites that provide data, visualizations and analytical tools to
our employees and customers.

Open Roles

* Data Engineer (Multiple)

* Developer in Test

* Platform Engineer

* Sr. Software Developer, Quantitative Modeling

* Sr. Software Developer, API Integration

Link above has some job descriptions and ways to apply. Thanks!

------
betsie8larkin
Honeylove | UI/UX Designer, Director of Finance, Creative Director, Executive
Assistant | San Francisco

Honeylove (honeylove.com) is a YC- and Lightspeed-funded fashion startup that
designs and manufactures functional and stylish undergarments for women. In a
little over a year since the launch of our store in July 2018, the business is
already generating over $2MM in sales per month. We are profitable and are
looking to add the following members to our team:

UI/UX Designer: [https://bit.ly/323q2q1](https://bit.ly/323q2q1)

Director of Finance: [https://bit.ly/2JJ4atN](https://bit.ly/2JJ4atN)

Creative Director: [https://bit.ly/34qpe0i](https://bit.ly/34qpe0i)

Executive Assistant: [https://bit.ly/33exXm4](https://bit.ly/33exXm4)

Let's chat! I am Betsie Larkin and you can reach me at talent@honeylove.com.

------
sndigital
Springer Nature | Java/Kotlin Developer | Kings Cross, London | Full-time,
Onsite |
[https://sndigital.springernature.com/](https://sndigital.springernature.com/)

At SN Digital we maintain and deliver millions of articles used by
researchers, scientists and students around the globe. We offer a non-
hierarchical environment where everyone can contribute meaningfully to the
direction of the products and the department. We believe in continuously
delivering high quality solutions to our customers, and empowering teams to do
this. You'll be able to see your work go live, usually immediately, to
millions of visitors around the globe. All our software is built iteratively.
XP and Kanban heavily influence our flavour of agile and if something isn't
working, we change it.

We're looking for:

    
    
      - Java / Kotlin developers (contract and full-time)
    

Contact: Greg.Goorwitch@springernature.com

------
mobilityware
MobilityWare | Game Dev(Unity),Marketing,BI/Data,&More! | Irvine, CA | Full-
Time | Onsite | [https://grnh.se/igxqje1](https://grnh.se/igxqje1)

"Solitaire?! Really?" Yes – really! We have amazing people, which has earned
us both 'Best Places To Work' in the OC (’15,’16,’17, and '18) and a 4.6
rating on Glassdoor. And that’s before you consider that we have the 2nd most
played mobile game in the world. Your contributions touch millions, every
single day.

Lead Software Engineer - Build and integrate libraries for server-side
features including ad content delivery, cross product promotion and related
analytics.

Data Analyst - Products - Create in-depth analyses, tools and dashboards to
highlight the in-game behaviors that drive revenue activities and user
retention

QA Analyst - Card Games - Analyze features sets, test case execution,
regression, as well as exploratory and ad-hoc testing of newly implemented
feature

------
kstaken
Terascope | Software / Data / UI Engineers | Phoenix AZ | ONSITE

Terascope provides software and technical services to assist companies
deploying Elasticsearch at scale. We assist customers with design, development
and operations and through our Open Source efforts are developing the
Teraslice platform for distributed JavaScript.

Our technical platform is Node.js, Typescript, React, Elasticsearch, Kafka and
Kubernetes and our systems process hundreds of billions of pieces of data
every day using Teraslice. If you're fascinated by the scalability of data
processing and interested in developing a platform at the intersection of
search, batch and stream processing this can be an interesting opportunity.

We're hiring UI Engineers, Software engineers, Data Engineers. Please see our
open jobs for detail on the available positions
[https://terascope.applytojob.com/apply](https://terascope.applytojob.com/apply)

------
nykho
Emurgo ([https://emurgo.io](https://emurgo.io)) Software Engineer, Full stack
| Remote | full-time, Onsite |
[https://emurgo.breezy.hr/p/f2522c38b22f01-software-
engineer?...](https://emurgo.breezy.hr/p/f2522c38b22f01-software-
engineer?&popup=true)

Cardano is a 3rd generation blockchain platform with more advanced features
than any protocol yet developed, and the first one to evolve out of a
scientific philosophy, where feature development is driven by scientific peer
reviewed white papers.

Emurgo is its venture arm, but we also develop projects for the Cardano
blockchain -- we embrace open source :)
[https://github.com/Emurgo](https://github.com/Emurgo)

We're looking for: \- Devs with a strong CS background \- Lots of interest to
learn about crypto

If you have questions, feel free to write to me nicolas _at_ emurgo.io

------
cmddotcom
Cmd | Vancouver, BC | Onsite and Remote | Full Time |
[https://www.cmd.com](https://www.cmd.com)

We're a cybersecurity startup on a mission to transform the way businesses
secure their cloud-first Linux environments. Our mission is to help companies
reliably log, understand, predict, and control user behaviour in their Linux
environment.

We’re just over 35 people & have another year of growth ahead. Questions?
Email them to careers[AT]cmd[DOT]com.

 _What matters to us?_

\- You're naturally curious, interested in expanding your knowledge

\- You're willing to step in and help a teammate

\- You thrive in ambiguous situations

\- You take the lead, gathering the information you need in order to get your
job done

 _Open Roles:_

\- _GO_ Backend Developer:
[http://bit.ly/cmdgobackenddev](http://bit.ly/cmdgobackenddev)

\- _C Linux_ Software Developer:
[https://bit.ly/cmdclinuxdev](https://bit.ly/cmdclinuxdev)

------
shreyakrishnan
Qatalog | Engineers, Designers | London, United Kingdom (Shoreditch) | Full-
time, Onsite, Visa (For Senior candidates) |
[https://qatalog.com](https://qatalog.com)

We're building the operating system for companies to run on. We're VC funded
by some of the best investors in Europe and angels around. Product is its
early stages and you can have significant impact in shaping it. Hiring for the
following roles:

\- Software Engineer, Frontend (React)

\- Product Designer (UI)

Hiring at Mid to Principal levels. We're an ambitious, experienced and
compassionate team with tenured ex-Amazon, Mozilla, Apple, Google and
Transferwise leadership. Looking for strong technical talent that wants to
work in a super strong team and grow with the company. Benefits:

\- Above market compensation + significant equity

\- Premium private health insurance (including physiotherapy, mental, dental
and vision)

\- 25 days (5 work weeks) holidays

\- Your pick of equipment

\- Great office in the heart of Shoreditch

\- Friendly, great to work with colleagues

Email: work [at] qatalog [dot] com

------
adl1384
Chroma Labs | San Mateo, CA | Full-time, Remote-OK |
[https://chromalabs.com](https://chromalabs.com)

Chroma Labs is dedicated to creating products that enable people and
businesses to express themselves in this era of visual sharing. Our team is
comprised of product veterans who have worked for over a decade (often
together) on consumer products. We launched our first app, Chroma Stories,
this past summer. The app has grown quickly, with several App Store features
and an appearance in Apple's iPhone 11 announcement in September.

Open Roles ([https://chromalabs.com/join-us](https://chromalabs.com/join-us)):

    
    
      * iOS Software Engineer
      * Full Stack Software Engineer
    

Interested? Send your resume to jobs@chromalabs.com or learn more at
[https://chromalabs.com](https://chromalabs.com).

~~~
Alex_tech
Hello there, Hope you are having a great week!

I have been working as an iOS developer with 4+ years. Completing jobs
according to client's requirements is not only my duty but its my necessity.
Client satisfaction will be my first preference. It's important to me to build
long term relationships with clients, so I am primarily looking for long term
projects. I am flexible with my working hours and am happy to work closely
with any existing freelancers you work with.

Skills & strength: iOS [Swift & Objective C], Google maps integration,
Firebase Integration, Social integration, Project management tools [Jira,
Asana, Trello], Localization, XMPP Chat, etc.

I have been an established with an excellent track record for the best
customer satisfaction. I have never compromised on the quality and the
services provided to the customer. I believe in keeping the customers happy
and providing them with products at a very competent price.

Hereby I would like to share few links which showcase my expertise of iOS app
development, so please go through it.

[https://apps.apple.com/in/app/the-
smartlink/id1105845010](https://apps.apple.com/in/app/the-
smartlink/id1105845010)

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/cab2ride-
driver/id1104857416](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/cab2ride-
driver/id1104857416)

[https://apps.apple.com/in/app/branch-messenger-work-
schedule...](https://apps.apple.com/in/app/branch-messenger-work-
schedule/id1047978697)

I believe that I can be a great asset for your firm to provide excellent work
with very competitive rates. Awaiting your response soon.

Thanks & Regards,

Alex B. iOS Developer alex.techcronus@gmail.com

------
OceaneeringMRIL
Oceaneering Mobile Robotics Innovation Lab | Robotics Software Engineers |
Baltimore, MD | ONSITE |
[https://oceaneering.com/MRIL](https://oceaneering.com/MRIL)

We're an autonomous vehicles team that operates like a startup along with the
resources and global footprint of a large company. We investigate and develop
new products, applications, and technologies that help grow our material
handling (AGV Systems) and people mover (Entertainment Systems) robotics
businesses. These are both fast-moving and exciting areas with a lot of
opportunity to make an impact on solving customer problems.

We use a mix of open-source software like ROS and Gazebo, along with in-house
tools and frameworks. Currently hiring senior and internship positions:
[https://oceaneering.dejobs.org/jobs/?q=mril](https://oceaneering.dejobs.org/jobs/?q=mril)

------
rileyphone
Smartvue | Software Engineer | Nashville, TN | ONSITE | Fulltime

At Smartvue, we're building the next generation video surveillance platform.
Our products enable our customers to be safe with a cloud based platform.
We're currently looking for candidates with a background in cloud systems,
Javascript, IoT, and full-stack development.

Email me at rstewart at smartvue.com

------
nlakin
Voltus | Full Stack | NY/Remote | Full-Time We are a team of engineers and
energy experts working to get our customers paid for using less energy. We
work with large energy consumers to identify demand response and distributed
energy resources. We aggregate those resources into virtual power plants that
we sell to utilities and other buyers in wholesale energy markets, splitting
the revenue with our customers. Our virtual power plants are cleaner and
cheaper than the coal and oil plants they replace. Along the way we have to
solve the hard system reliability problem of making hundreds of commercial and
industrial sites behave like a single, reliable power producer. We're
currently hiring for full-stack and backend--check our posts for more info.
[https://www.voltus.co/join-us](https://www.voltus.co/join-us)

------
fieldwirehire
Series-C Construction Tech Startup| Hiring in San Francisco | Onsite, Fulltime

Fieldwire is a construction field management platform. Fieldwire is venture
backed. We’re used by 450,000+ projects with over 2,000 partners worldwide. We
just raised our Series C funding and we are hiring!

Android Manager Engineer - 5+ yrs of experience, BS or MS in CS or equivalent
work experience.

Senior Backend Engineer - 5+ yrs of experience, BS or MS in CS or equivalent
work experience.

Senior iOS Engineer - 5+ yrs of experience in iOS development, BS or MS in CS
or equivalent work experience.

Android Engineer - 2+ yrs of experience, BS or MS in CS or equivalent work
experience.

iOS Engineer - 2+ yrs of experience, BS or MS in CS or equivalent work
experience.

Senior Frontend Engineer - 5+ yrs of experience, BS or MS in Cs or equivalent
work experience.

Apply here: [https://www.fieldwire.com/about-
us/#51aB3ATIuTFOJMjCvmxTvP](https://www.fieldwire.com/about-
us/#51aB3ATIuTFOJMjCvmxTvP)

Or send your resume to jserrano@fieldwire.com

------
caust1c
Segment | Engineering | San Francisco, CA; Vancouver, BC; New York, NY | Full-
Time | Onsite Segment is building the customer data platform for everyone. We
transform data and route to over 200 different integrations, adding new ones
every day. We're processing billions of events daily and maintain the
analytics infrastructure for companies like DigitalOcean, Instacart, New
Relic, and Docker. Our goal is to help companies learn from how their users
interact with the products to build even better products. We also like to
share our work and what we learn, here are some recent examples:

\- [https://segment.com/blog/the-10m-engineering-
problem/](https://segment.com/blog/the-10m-engineering-problem/)

\- [https://segment.com/blog/separating-our-data-and-control-
pla...](https://segment.com/blog/separating-our-data-and-control-planes-with-
ctlstore/)

\- [https://segment.com/blog/autocomplete-for-your-
analytics/](https://segment.com/blog/autocomplete-for-your-analytics/)

\- [https://segment.com/blog/goodbye-
microservices](https://segment.com/blog/goodbye-microservices)

\- [https://open.segment.com](https://open.segment.com)

We have a modern stack consisting of Go (golang), AWS ECS, Docker, Javascript,
React, GraphQL, Kafka, and others! If any of this sounds interesting, we'd
love to hear from you! Check out our open positions at
[https://segment.com/engineering#jobs](https://segment.com/engineering#jobs)
If you have specific questions, feel free to reach out to me directly alan ⒜
segment.com (but please do apply on the site).

~~~
julee04
We're also hiring for Solutions Engineering! Feel free to reach out to me at
ju.lee (a) segment.com if you are interested in moving to a sales role with an
engineering background.

------
Suade
Suade|London|Full-time|Onsite

We are a FinTech/RegTech company based in London using modern technologies to
develop cutting edge software for regulatory reporting and compliance. We’ve
had some notable achievements this year including being selected as part of
the FinTech 50 for the third year in a row as well as being recognised by the
World Economic Forum as a Technology Pioneer which is a huge honour. other
notable examples of past Pioneers including Google (2001), Twitter (2009),
Palantir Technologies (2010) and Dropbox (2011). We are always looking to hire
talented individuals and we currently have the following vacancies: Backend
Developer Front-End Picasso Regtech Engineer Linux Orchestrator Please find
the links to our job descriptions
[https://suade.org/journal/#lead](https://suade.org/journal/#lead)

To apply, please send your CV to Work@suade.org

------
lamchau
Square | Mobile Engineers (Mid/Sr levels) | ONSITE VISA San Francisco, CA

\-- Mission --

We believe everyone should be able to participate and thrive in the economy.
So we’re building tools that make commerce easier and more accessible to all.
We started with a little white credit card reader but haven’t stopped there!

\-- About the team --

Current team size: 4 iOS, 2 Android, 1 PM, 1 EM Languages: Objective-C/Swift;
Java/Kotlin

I'm one of the many hiring managers here at Square. My team, CDX (Connected
Devices Experience), is searching for an Android engineer interested in
platform, product, and/or low-level work (e.g. drivers, bluetooth, hardware).
If you enjoy platform work that is consumer visible, I'd love to chat with
you!

\-- Links --

We're always open to new talent here at Square. If this role isn't a fit,
there are several others I'd be happy to refer you to other teams.

Our philosophy on growth as an engineer is available here:
[https://developer.squareup.com/blog/squares-growth-
framework...](https://developer.squareup.com/blog/squares-growth-framework-
for-engineers-and-engineering-managers/)

\-- Apply --

These are roles for my team and sister teams (mention CDX if you're
specifically interested):

• Mid-level Android Engineers:
[https://smrtr.io/3zKmj](https://smrtr.io/3zKmj)

• Senior Android Engineers: [https://smrtr.io/3zKmq](https://smrtr.io/3zKmq)

• DM for other roles:
[https://squareup.com/us/en/careers/jobs](https://squareup.com/us/en/careers/jobs)

~~~
velavar
Hi lamchau - Thank you for taking the time to post this! The email address in
your profile doesn't seem to be working.. Any other address that I could email
you at?

------
jakubk
Pipedrive | senior engineers across the stack | Prague, Lisbon, Tallinn |
ONSITE, VISA

Pipedrive is a SaaS visual sales tool for small to medium businesses. We’ve
been backed with $90 million in funding since 2010 and are experiencing rapid
growth. Our team is now located in five countries, building the sales tool
used by over 85,000 companies.

I am very happy with the maturity of the process here and the autonomy our
team is having. We are getting a lot of support from the company while still
being able to innovate and fully own our part of the product.

Our stack is mainly TypeScript, Node.js, React, Docker, MySQL, Elastic, ... We
expect some experience with that but the main thing is the cultural fit. We
are looking for team players.

Please ping me an email at jakub.kadlubiec@pipedrive.com if you want me to
refer you or if you want to learn more about the company. Please include the
location where you'd like to work from (no remote). I am an engineer not a
recruiter.

------
scott_mmetrics
MachineMetrics | Senior DevOps Engineer, Security Engineer, Senior Data
Engineer, Senior Full Stack Engineer | Boston, MA and Northampton, MA | Full
time | Onsite

MachineMetrics is a manufacturing analytics platform that increases
productivity through real-time visibility, deep analytics, and AI driven
predictive notifications. Recognized as one of the top IoT companies to watch
in 2019, we simplify industrial IoT by helping manufacturers realize real
returns within their organizations by enabling them to digitize and drive
decisions with machine data.

We get to solve really interesting problems everyday as a result of
interfacing directly with machines on a large scale - here are some of the
technologies we use: Node, Express, React, Redux, GraphQL, PostgreSQL, MySQL,
Redis, Docker, AWS, C++

After a successful Series A (11.3M), we are looking to grow our team - you can
read more and apply here (don't forget to mention Hacker News / Scott in your
application):

\- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/3a2149c32](https://grnh.se/3a2149c32)

\- DevOps Engineer (Security):
[https://grnh.se/e2e12bc72](https://grnh.se/e2e12bc72)

\- Senior DevOps Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/7581f0c62](https://grnh.se/7581f0c62)

\- Senior Data Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/396f77982](https://grnh.se/396f77982)

\- Product Designer (Software):
[https://grnh.se/e40cc1d62](https://grnh.se/e40cc1d62)

If none of the above roles are a good fit, feel free to send a general
application at [https://grnh.se/95537bd62](https://grnh.se/95537bd62).

------
hairysmelly
Nova Credit (YC W12) | San Francisco, CA or New York City, NY | Onsite or
Remote (North America only) |
[https://www.novacredit.com](https://www.novacredit.com)

Despite having built substantial credit in their home countries, millions of
immigrants have difficulty accessing credit cards, loans, mortgages, and
leases without domestic credit. Nova Credit enables newcomers to share their
credit history from their home country with financial service providers and
others, unlocking new consumers for lenders, and new futures for immigrants.
The team is 30 people and has raised $20m+ in funding from Index, General
Catalyst, First Round Capital, Nyca, and Y Combinator.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit](https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit)

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer (SF, NY, or Remote):
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/7079e859-c78c-418e-82bf-f47da...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/7079e859-c78c-418e-82bf-f47daeb9a67c?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Product Designer (SF):
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/e5165268-3763-4cf1-9ca2-8a517...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/e5165268-3763-4cf1-9ca2-8a51720aa036?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Sales Engineer (NY):
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/a99f124a-d37e-4d1e-a89d-f1138...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/a99f124a-d37e-4d1e-a89d-f11385f285c5?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Node.js, Postgres, AWS, Terraform, Ansible, React

------
pashabitz
Q Bio | Redwood City, CA | Full-time | ONSITE | [https://q.bio](https://q.bio)

Looking for: front-end, back-end and full-stack software engineers for our
service engineering team.

At Q Bio, our mission is to bring preventive healthcare to everyone. We
believe the future of healthcare will be orders of magnitude more effective as
it becomes truly data driven, preventive, and personalized. If we succeed, we
see a future where treatable diseases will no longer take lives and every
generation will be healthier than the last.

Our first service, The Q Exam, is based on landmark systems biology research
done at Stanford University. In about an hour, we take blood, saliva, urine
and a non-invasive whole-body scan from which we extract 1000’s of genetic,
chemical, and anatomical biomarkers to build the world’s most comprehensive
quantitative snapshot of an individual’s health at a point in time.

To apply - shoot me a note at pasha at q dot bio

------
blakeburch
Shipyard ([https://www.shipyardapp.com](https://www.shipyardapp.com)) | DevOps
Engineer & Backend Engineer | Full Time | REMOTE (USA) or ONSITE (Austin, TX)

Shipyard is a cloud-based workflow automation platform that removes complexity
and increases visibility of automation efforts. It empowers Data Teams to
focus on launching, monitoring, and scaling business solutions instead of
infrastructure. We're taking the best parts of tools like Airflow, Luigi, and
Prefect and making a platform that's streamlined and easy to use for both
technical and business users.

The DevOps Engineer role will focus heavily on developing a strategy for
intelligently scaling system resources across instances/clusters with
differing resource allocations. In addition, this role will play a huge part
in increasing our observability and gathering utilization data that impacts
our revenue models.

The Backend Engineer role will help drive product feature development,
ensuring we can react quickly to customer and market needs. Initial projects
may include things like building out Github/Gitlab integrations, creating a
system for credential management/reusability, or code parsing to improve setup
speed. If you love building products in Go, we'd love to talk.

We're a small, new startup with the financial backing of a larger company,
aiming to achieve rapid growth over the next year. Our back-end technology
stack is built on AWS/Docker/Terraform/Postgres/Go with the front-end built in
React.js/Redux/Ant Design. Join a smart, rapidly growing remote team and make
an early impact that changes the way companies automate their work.

If you're interested, apply directly through
[https://shipyard.workable.com/](https://shipyard.workable.com/). Feel free to
shoot a note to blake@shipyardapp.com as well!

~~~
NetOpWibby
Is your logo missing part of the "d"?

~~~
blakeburch
Not as far as I can tell, but I'm also not sure what you may have been seeing!
Any chance you can send me a screenshot? blake@shipyardapp.com

~~~
NetOpWibby
Sent! I'd apply for the Solution Engineer role but I don't know R or Python.

------
smithcoin
Digitalmint | Frontend/Backend/Ops/Sales/CS | Chicago, IL

DigitalMint is an on-demand cryptocurrency provider, selling Bitcoin through
physical kiosks and point-of-sale solutions. Founded in 2014, we own and
operate the nation’s largest cash point-of-sale network for Bitcoin with over
300 locations nationwide. Featured on CBS and in Forbes, DigitalMint is
empowering underserved and unbanked consumers to utilize digital currencies as
a tool for financial access and inclusion. We’re a passionate startup looking
to grow our team with dedicated entrepreneurial-minded people that love a good
challenge. It's not enough to be skilled, we’re a driven group of innovators
and you should be too!

Our office is located in the heart of River North.

Tech Stack: Office- GSuite, Gitlab, Slack

Backend- Golang

Frontend- React/React Native

Apply online at:
[https://www.digitalmint.io/careers](https://www.digitalmint.io/careers)

Mention you saw this post on HN.

------
phlogisticfugu
Retina AI | Santa Monica, CA | Full-time Onsite |
[https://retina.ai/careers](https://retina.ai/careers)

At Retina, we use data science and machine learning to deliver a customer
playbook for consumer brands. We do this by predicting individual-level
customer lifetime value and using that to empower business leaders to drive
consumer engagement, acquisition, and growth.

We are venture-backed, and looking for A players. For more on what we do, see
our blog [https://retina.ai/blog/](https://retina.ai/blog/)

\- Data Scientist [https://bit.ly/2N8VUWf](https://bit.ly/2N8VUWf)

\- Data Strategist [https://bit.ly/323yqpv](https://bit.ly/323yqpv)

\- Client Partner [https://bit.ly/328jAya](https://bit.ly/328jAya)

------
iblaine
One Medical | San Francisco, CA | Full-time |
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/) One
Medical is the fastest-growing primary care system in the country with over 70
locations in major cities nationwide. You’ll find us in Boston, Chicago, Los
Angeles, New York, Phoenix, Seattle, the San Francisco Bay Area, Washington,
DC and most recently, San Diego.

Core technologies: Angular 7, Python, AWS, Spark, Ruby, MySQL, Android,
GraphQL, REST, Java, Cypress, Hadoop, PySpark

\- Senior Infrastructure Engineer (Data) -
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/1455513/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/1455513/)

\- Principal Software Engineer (Fullstack) -
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/1152584/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/1152584/)

\- Senior QA Engineering Manager - [https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/1636119/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/1636119/)

\- Clinical/IT/Legal/Marketing/Operations/Sales/etc -
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-departments/)

In my own words, One Medical is a technology company that exists within the
health care industry. It's inclusive, you work on problems that provide
measurable benefits to peoples lives, we had a big group going to Grace
Hopper, and it's in a hyper growth phase. If you're in San Francisco or
willing to relocate, I'd encourage you to check it out.

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP | [https://www.scm-lp.com](https://www.scm-
lp.com) | Developer | Philadelphia, PA | ONSITE | Full-time | VISA

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 25+
years.

SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined implementation of
empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our highly productive team
works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing extensive data sets,
technology and the scientific method to devise and employ trading strategies
throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

We’re looking for exceptional C++ Developers. For more information, please
visit our careers page: [https://grnh.se/104b5e201](https://grnh.se/104b5e201)

~~~
n_sanity
Are you hiring any new grads?

------
ecobb
Rightpoint is the digital consultancy with technology at its core. We design
and engineer end-to-end experiences that help our clients succeed at the speed
of innovation. We've been named one of the top mobile dev agencies by
clutch.io and we are consistently ranked as a Top Workplace across the
country. We're actively hiring for iOS (Swift) and Android (Kotlin/Java)
Senior and Lead Developers in Boston, Chicago, Oakland, Denver, Atlanta, and
Detroit. We work with over 50 of the Fortune 500 companies, though you can
find us partnering with start-ups as well. We've partnered with brands like
3M, Sanofi, Azek, Chamberlain, Grant Thornton, Six Flags, Johnson Controls,
Aon, B&H, and Abbott, just to name a few. You can view our mobile openings
here: [http://app.jobvite.com/m?3OSjKkwy](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3OSjKkwy).

~~~
nalexn
You have so many openings for the top tech engineers (Senior / Lead), is there
a chance you'll be considering remote workers in the future? You're missing a
huge pool of candidates! ;-)

------
gourabmi
Datometry Inc. | [https://datometry.com/](https://datometry.com/) | San
Francisco | Full Time | Onsite

Join our brilliant engineering team and take on one of the greatest challenges
in computer science – productizing database virtualization. Our mission is to
unshackle applications from databases. Our hypervisor layer manages, optimizes
and secures the enterprise data infrastructure across any cloud.

Here are our open roles:

    
    
      * Senior Software Engineer, Fullstack
    
      * Head of Quality
      
      * Solution Architect in Customer Success
    

Tech Stack: Erlang, Multiple SQL systems (Postgres, Azure SQL Data Warehouse,
Google Big Query, AWS Redshift...)

If you are interested in applying, please visit our careers page at
[https://datometry.com/careers-at-datometry/](https://datometry.com/careers-
at-datometry/) and mention Hacker News

------
kdiana
Automattic | Remote Global | Remote Only |
[https://automattic.com](https://automattic.com)

We’re the people behind WordPress.com, Jetpack, WooCommerce, Tumblr, and more.
We’re passionate about democratizing publishing so that anyone with a story
can tell it, regardless of income, gender, politics, language, or where they
live in the world. As CEO Matt Mullenweg says, “We’re building the operating
system for a more open, integrated, and user centric web. With more than 1,000
people distributed over 75 countries, we’re constantly iterating.”

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/automattic](https://www.keyvalues.com/automattic)

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer (Code Wrangler): [https://automattic.com/work-with-
us/software-engineer/](https://automattic.com/work-with-us/software-engineer/)

\- JavaScript Engineer: [https://automattic.com/work-with-us/javascript-
engineer/](https://automattic.com/work-with-us/javascript-engineer/)

\- Mobile Engineers (Android & iOS): [https://automattic.com/work-with-
us/mobile-engineers/](https://automattic.com/work-with-us/mobile-engineers/)

\- Mobile Infrastructure Engineer: [https://automattic.com/work-with-
us/mobile-infrastructure-en...](https://automattic.com/work-with-us/mobile-
infrastructure-engineer/)

\- Systems Wrangler: [https://automattic.com/work-with-us/systems-
wrangler/](https://automattic.com/work-with-us/systems-wrangler/)

Tech Stack: Web: PHP, JavaScript, TypeScript, React/Redux, MySQL, Docker, and
Elixir.

Mobile: Kotlin, Swift, Java, Objective-C, React Native, and Electron.

Systems: Docker, Nginx, PHP, C, Lua, MySQL, MongoDB, Node.js, Statsd,
Graphite, Prometheus, Elasticsearch, Logstash, Hadoop, MogileFS, HDFS, and
BGP.

Data: Hive, Impala, HBase, Spark, HDFS, Python, Java, Scala, Kafka,
Elasticsearch, MySQL, Solr, and Lucene.

------
donohoe
Rest of World | Visual & UX Designer, Audience Development Lead |New York, NY
| ONSITE | Full-time

We’re a new international journalism newsroom, launching Q1 2020, that’s
focused on exploring the impact of technology beyond the Western bubble. Our
goal is to surface the often surprising and unintended effects of tech in
places that get little attention from mainstream news outlets.

 _Visual & UX Designer_

[https://sites.google.com/view/tmp-/home/visual-ux-
designer](https://sites.google.com/view/tmp-/home/visual-ux-designer)

 _Audience Development Lead_

[https://sites.google.com/view/tmp-/home/audience-
development...](https://sites.google.com/view/tmp-/home/audience-development-
lead)

Interested? Info on how to apply in each job description.

I'm Head of Product (Product + design + engineering). Happy to answer any
questions!

------
mands
Datapane | Full Stack Web Engineer | London, UK | REMOTE |
[https://angel.co/company/datapane/jobs](https://angel.co/company/datapane/jobs)

Remote startup building cloud-native data analytics that live in the browser -
Datapane is looking for an exceptional and experienced Django engineer to join
our team.

This includes working on: \- The main Django application, a large, modern,
Django app built using Python 3.7 and the latest Python and Django libraries;
\- The API, built using Django Rest Framework (DRF) that is used both by our
web-app and client libraries to build and run data analyses; \- Frontend code,
from Django-rendered HTML5 and CSS3, to JavaScript/TypeScript which interfaces
with small, focused React components where necessary

Experience working on Django codebases that serve both server-side rendered
pages and APIs via DRF would be ideal.

Datapane is an ambitious project that's the result of several disciplines,
involving orchestrating workloads of multi-million row datasets, operating a
HA PaaS that can also be deployed on-prem, and working with tools from the big
data ecosystem, such as Apache Arrow and Pandas.

You should like the idea of releasing to real customers regularly, and
prioritise getting a great product into users’ hands for feedback and
iteration. You will have extensive scope to build and architect the backend,
and grow the team in the future.

We're fully remote, some timezone overlap with UTC is preferable, and
subscribe to the GitLab global salary calculator -
about.gitlab.com/handbook/people-operations/global-compensation/calculator .

DM or see [https://angel.co/company/datapane/jobs/656505-full-stack-
dja...](https://angel.co/company/datapane/jobs/656505-full-stack-django-
developer) for more info. Cheers!

------
BlindData
BlindData | Software Engineer | New York | Full-Time | $100k-150k BlindData
discovers the most talented software engineers in the country through our
groundbreaking assessment platform and matches them with the best home. Get
recognized, hired and rewarded.

About the role:

-Collaborate with our testing problem contributors to author, edit and deploy coding challenges on our platform.

-Constantly enhance platform performance and help scale our system as we grow.

-Create experiences for app and web environments.

-Partner with Lead Developer and CTO on various projects.

-Manage individual project priorities, deadlines and deliverables.

-Maintain and iterate on company website and overall user experience for candidates and partners.

-Work on a small, agile and growing team to help us build out the business and expand our user base.

Applicants should be highly skilled in at least one of Python, C++, Java and
PHP. We are a small but growing company looking to hire top technical talent.

If you are interested in applying, please email info@blinddata.com

------
alexk
Gravitational (YC S15) | Multiple Positions | Seattle, Toronto, Oakland |
[https://gravitational.com](https://gravitational.com)

Do you enjoy building and selling security and deployment tools for other
engineers? Join us to hack on open source software in Seattle, Toronto or
Oakland. Most of our code is Go, we have very little technical debt, our
codebase is clean and small. Selling our products is fun.

Here is our tech stack:

    
    
      * Go.
      * Linux.
      * Kubernetes.
    

We are looking for sales, marketing and QA automation engineers and managers
to join the team.

The full list of our open positions and application instructions:

[https://gravitational.breezy.hr/](https://gravitational.breezy.hr/)

We offer:

    
    
      * Competitive salary and equity.
      * 401k with company match.
      * Christmas bonus.
      * Offsite retreat for everyone once a year.
      * Excellent health insurance.

------
dilipdasilva
Exponential ([http://www.exponential.com](http://www.exponential.com)) |
Remote Engineers & Developers | Full-time | REMOTE

Established company looking for mature generalists to contribute remotely. You
can be anywhere in the world so long as you:

● Are self-motivated and can work independently

● Have experience with many languages but can be effective in any language

● Appreciate that all mature software solutions accumulate technical debt and
understand how to continually reduce debt and complexity

● Understand how to build highly reliable systems and be responsible for
taking code to production

● Understand that code simplicity and readability are more important for long
term maintainability

● Want to work on challenging problems and impactful work without being
micromanaged

We're hiring across disciplines for engineers who work with Unix and have
fluent written and spoken English:

● Backend Servers: Strong in C and Concurrency

● Backend Servers: Strong in Java

● Data Science: Strong in Math/Physics/CS + Python, Linux, SQL

● Javascript: Strong in Javascript, HTML5 canvas, CSS, JS Video Libraries,
Developed frameworks

● Frontend Development: Strong in Angular / React / Vue JS and Node JS, Data
intensive dashboards, frontend design and architecture patterns

● System Infrastructure: Strong in private and public cloud, infrastructure as
code, scripting and programming.

Full-time only. Remote only. We start out on a full-time trial contract basis
for up to 3 months and use this period as an extended work interview for both
sides to assess fit for long-term employment.

Please email hn.remote.jobs@exponential.com if this sounds like the right fit
for you.

------
sufiyan
Intel Labs | Architecture Research Scientist | Bangalore, India | ONSITE |
FULL TIME

The Processor Architecture Research (PAR) Lab leads research into futuristic
high-performance and highly-secure CPUs to extend Intel’s general purpose
compute leadership deep into the next decade. We also research accelerator-
based architectures for next-generation Artificial Intelligence (AI) based on
compute-in-memory and compute-near-memory principles with current and emerging
memory technologies.

CPU Architecture researchers will engage in power/area/performance driven
architecture research and microarchitecture development. Research Scientists
working on AI will engage in algorithm exploration and software-hardware
codesign to achieve best-in-class machine intelligence from the cloud to the
edge.

Advanced degrees in EE/CS are required; PhD is preferred.

Interested applicants can send resume with covering letter to
Sreenivas.Subramoney@Intel.com

~~~
abhishekjha
Any SWE/SDE role for somebody with +2 years of experience?

~~~
sufiyan
So, there are 2 teams. 1 is in traditional computer architecture (OoO, Branch
prediction, memory, prefetchers etc) and the other is in AI/ML accelerators.
If you have AI/ML software engineering experience, I would encourage you to
apply for the AI/ ML team.

------
kendallchuang
Carta | Software Engineer, Data Engineer, Product Manager | SF, Palo Alto,
Seattle, New York, Rio | ONSITE, VISA | FULLTIME

Carta is hiring experienced software engineers at the Senior, Staff, Senior
Staff, and Principal levels in San Francisco, Palo Alto, Seattle, New York
City, and Rio de Janeiro to build products and services powered by Carta’s
ownership graph: the central registry of asset ownership across the globe.

We offer competitive benefits:

    
    
      * Health, dental, vision, and life insurance
      * Competitive PTO and unlimited sick time
      * US & Rio: 401k matching program
      * Canada: RRSP matching
      * US & Rio: Commuter benefits
      * Catered lunch and unlimited snacks
      * Cell phone stipend
      * Unlimited reimbursement for work related books
    

[https://jobs.lever.co/carta?lever-
via=qaXpJCYu-T](https://jobs.lever.co/carta?lever-via=qaXpJCYu-T)

------
wgyn
Assembled | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time

Assembled ([https://www.assembled.com/](https://www.assembled.com/)) builds
software for modern customer support teams. Our workforce management platform
allows teams to forecast volume, manage a team calendar, algorithmically
generate efficient schedules, and much more. We’re a small team (6 total, 4
engineers) founded in 2018 but already count forward-thinking companies such
as GoFundMe, Slack, and Stripe as customers. We’re looking for foundational
members of the team who like building useful and perhaps unsexy technology.

Some examples of our recent work include:

\- Tuning our schedule generation algorithm to find ideal times for lunches
and breaks

\- Dogfooding our API to implement flexible CSV exports

\- Adding timeoff requests on top of our base scheduling functionality

If this sounds exciting, please send us a note with a bit about yourself to
jobs@assembled.com.

------
verenarauch
LASERHUB | Senior Backend Engineer | DevOps Engineer | Stuttgart, Germany |
ONSITE, VISA, FULL-TIME, REMOTE-OK| [http://laserhub.com](http://laserhub.com)

As a two year old and Stuttgart-based start-up LASERHUB builds and runs a
producer independent platform for individual sheet metal parts based on CAD
drawings. We acquire clients, manage sales and coordinate production and
delivery process – highly automated and all digital. We build a complex
ecosystem around our core processes to perfect experience of our customers,
our partners and for ourselves. We are aiming to become Europe’s dominant
digital ecosystem for sheet metal parts and more.

To build up our highly innovative B2B business model, we are looking for \-
Senior Backend Engineer Javascript (m/f/d):
[https://laserhub.com/career/senior-backend-
engineer/](https://laserhub.com/career/senior-backend-engineer/) \- DEvOps
Engineer (m/f/d): [https://laserhub.com/career/devops-
engineer-2/](https://laserhub.com/career/devops-engineer-2/)

Why LASERHUB? \- We truly add value to customers and suppliers, what we can
see in an NPS score above 50. \- We now have two of the most renowned
investors in Germany on board and are going for scale \- High-performance
culture within a team of A-players who nevertheless have a lot fun at work \-
Every employee gets company shares \- You can build something lasting for a
decade and change an industry’s way of working

Here you get some insights regarding our engineering culture:
[https://laserhub.com/software-engineering-
laserhub/](https://laserhub.com/software-engineering-laserhub/)

You want to work in a team of wildly talented people to work hard on the right
things?! Send your CV and details directly to v.rauch@laserhub.com

------
BKryslak
UP42 | Berlin | Full-time | ONSITE | VISA Support |
[https://up42.com](https://up42.com)

UP42 is a state of the art geospatial data marketplace that, for the first
time, brings together a large number of previously disparate data sources like
high-resolution satellites, drones, IoT, and many more. UP42 enables
geospatial service providers to develop and offer industry-specific solutions
for their clients.

We are looking for a Lead Backend Engineer
([https://up42gmbh.recruitee.com/o/lead-backend-engineer-
mfx](https://up42gmbh.recruitee.com/o/lead-backend-engineer-mfx)) to design,
build, and scale backend architecture (based on Spring Boot, Kubernetes,
terraform and Google Cloud Platform), lead a team of senior Backend Engineers
and help us to look for more of those great team members to double the team.

------
koreth1
Segovia | New York, NY or REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://www.thesegovia.com/](https://www.thesegovia.com/)

Segovia is payment gateway infrastructure primarily used to move money to
Africa. Customers include charities that want to transfer cash directly to
people in Africa as well as small businesses that maintain workforces across
developed and developing world and general API users like remittance apps.

We use: Kotlin, Java, Axon Framework, PostgreSQL, React, Puppeteer, Docker,
AWS, Terraform, Ansible

Open Roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hqg5/](https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hqg5/)

\- Engineering Manager:
[https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jd4l/](https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0jd4l/)

------
northbeachpete
BrandVerity | Senior Frontend Engineer | Seattle, WA | Full-time | Onsite

BrandVerity is looking for a Senior Frontend Engineer to join our team and
help us tackle complex presentation challenges. BrandVerity is a small,
bootstrapped SaaS startup with great products. Our goal is to create a better
online experience for consumers by helping the brands they trust track the
behavior of their digital marketing partners. Lead us in transforming
complicated data and business logic into simple, seamless, and easy to use web
applications. Mentor others by leveraging your valuable web application
development experience and expertise.

For more information and to apply, please see
[https://www.brandverity.com/careers/job?gh_jid=4307457002](https://www.brandverity.com/careers/job?gh_jid=4307457002)

------
sourceless
AireLogic | Software/DevOps Engineers, Business Analysts, Automation Testers |
Leeds (UK) | ONSITE | [https://airelogic.com](https://airelogic.com)

Hiring for C# and Python developers, BAs, and automation testers.

We are a health tech consultancy that works with the NHS, PHE, and a number of
other public and private healthcare organisations to deliver effective people-
first solutions to healthcare problems. We only take on projects that we know
will be good for healthcare.

We offer technical consulting (arch/enterprise), software/devops engineering
services, and have a small suite of products. In the last year we have grown
from about 10 perm employees to nearly 50!

If you are in university still, we have internships and grad programmes
available as well!

Contact via airelogic.com/careers or if you have more questions you can
contact me directly at laurence.pakenham-smith at airelogic.com.

------
sink
Dwelo | San Francisco | Software Engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE

 _Edit_ : I want to add that the slogan, 'Target cancer, not ads,' in 10x
Genomics' posting is the greatest thing I've seen all month.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21422482](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21422482)

Dwelo is the operating system for apartment communities. Our IoT platform is
the infrastructure enables the owners and managers of buildings to improve the
efficiency of their operations while offering smart homes as an amenity to
their residents. We're live in tens of thousands of apartment units, in well
over two hundred communities, coast to coast in the United States.

We are now working on taking what we've learned building an apartment-centric
product and turning it into an open API for managing devices in commercial,
people-oriented spaces.

More about what we are building and what we value: We process an absurd amount
of sensor readings and device commands every day. We want to put this
information to good use to help building owners make sound ecological
decisions about saving water, energy, heat, and more. Our entire engineering
team cares deeply about privacy and personal security, and we want to ensure
our product is built with those fundamental principles. We know that our
customers rely on our systems working all the time, every time, and our motto
is, 'Move fast and build secure, verified, fault-tolerant systems.'

We are looking for people with 4 or more years of industry experience to work
with us building our cloud APIs and data services supporting our IoT platform.
We are especially interested in talking to engineers who build with Python,
Rust, and Scala.

If this sounds exciting to you (and I hope it does) please go ahead and shoot
me an email with a CV / resume to scott at dwelo.com ... Or you can check out
our careers page: dwelo.com/careers

------
bqe
Asana | Security Engineers | San Francisco, CA | Onsite, Full-time, Interns,
Visa

Asana is a leading work management platform that helps teams organize and
manage all of their work. Asana Security is hiring for multiple positions:

1\. Software Engineer, Security

Are you interested in securing the code Asana engineers write? Eliminate bug
classes and catch bugs before they make it into production on our AppSec team!

[https://asana.com/jobs/apply/722584/software-
engineersecurit...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/722584/software-
engineersecurity)

2\. Software Engineer, Security Infrastructure

The Security team has to prevent, detect, and respond to intrusions. The
SecInfra team is part Security Engineer, and part DevOps. If you have a
background in operations and want to break into Security, this is a great role
to apply for!

[https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1930670/software-
engineersecuri...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1930670/software-
engineersecurity-infrastructure)

3\. Technical Program Manager, Security

We're hiring an experienced TPM to build our security program. How can we
balance managing our compliance initiatives with reducing the likelihood and
impact of security incidents? How can we measure improvements to our security
posture? How do we ensure we're working on the most important things? The TPM
for the Security team will help us answer these critical questions.

[https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1919568/technical-program-
manag...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1919568/technical-program-
managersecurity)

Apply through the job descriptions or contact me directly at
seancassidy@asana.com.

------
rodion_89
Substack (W18) | Full stack engineer | San Francisco | Onsite |
[https://substack.com](https://substack.com)

Substack lets writers start their own subscription publication - think paid
blog/newsletter - where writers' and readers' incentives are aligned.

Over 50k people pay to subscribe to publications, and top writers are making
six figures.

We use Node, Express, and Postgres on top of Heroku. React for frontend.
Simple & effective so we can focus on solving problems for users.

We are 4 people. We raised a series A from a16z this summer and are
thoughtfully building our early team. Two of our three founders are technical
(the other is a writer) and we're looking for folks to work along side us,
shipping things that touch thousands of writers and millions of readers.

Come join us! [https://careers.substack.com](https://careers.substack.com)

------
mgalka
Elementus | Data Scientist | New York | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://elementus.io](https://elementus.io)

Elementus is the universal blockchain query engine. We develop tools for
financial institutions, law enforcement, and regulators to help them see past
the raw blockchain data and understand the social and economic interactions
taking place on-chain.

We are hiring for a creative, curious data scientist who is comfortable in
rapidly changing, highly ambiguous environments. The role will involve
developing new methods and algorithms to extract insights from on-chain data
(bitcoin, ethereum, and others).

We use Nodejs, C++, Python. Some background in graph theory, blockchain tech
is a plus, but not required.

We recently closed a $3.5m seed round that included Morgan Creek, Fidelity,
and Stage 1.

If this sounds interesting, we'd love to chat. Please contact me at max at
elementus.io.

------
ashleywaxman
Asana | San Francisco, Vancouver, and New York City | Onsite |
[https://asana.com/jobs](https://asana.com/jobs) Work productively ever after

Asana helps more than 70,000 organizations and millions of users across 195
countries helps teams orchestrate their work, from daily tasks to strategic
initiatives. Asana has been named a Top 5 Best Place to Work by FORTUNE three
years in a row, and one of Glassdoor’s and Inc.’s Best Places to Work.
Headquartered in San Francisco with offices in New York, Dublin, Sydney,
Vancouver, and Reykjavík, Asana is always looking for curious, collaborative
people to be a part of our inclusive culture and help us achieve our mission.

Some open roles:

* Head of Mobile Engineering in San Francisco: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1347064/engineering-managerandr...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1347064/engineering-managerandroid)

* Software Engineer, Product in Vancouver: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1284781/software-engineerproduc...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1284781/software-engineerproduct)

* Software Engineer, Infrastructure in San Francisco: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/721271/software-engineerinfrast...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/721271/software-engineerinfrastructure)

* Engineering Manager, Product in New York City [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1300586/engineering-managerprod...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1300586/engineering-managerproduct)

* All open Engineering positions: [https://asana.com/jobs/engineering#jobs-listings](https://asana.com/jobs/engineering#jobs-listings)

------
mind-blight
Hinge Health | Software Engineers and SREs | San Francisco Bay Area; Portland,
OR | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.hingehealth.com](https://www.hingehealth.com)

We're hiring fulltime frontend (React and React Native) and backend engineers
(rails) in San Francisco and Portland, OR. We build software that guides
people with chronic musculoskeletal pain through at-home physical therapy. We
have a team of phenomenal health coaches that connect with individual users to
help them through their recovery.

We're well funded and are growing rapidly. We're looking for empathetic
engineers to join us and build technology that helps people avoid surgeries
and reduce their opioid use.

See our full list of available positions here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/hingehealth](https://jobs.lever.co/hingehealth)

------
iceIX
OpenReview | Full Stack Software Engineer | Amherst, MA | ONSITE or REMOTE |
Full Time | [https://openreview.net/](https://openreview.net/)

OpenReview is building a next generation platform for transparent scientific
peer review, advanced reviewer-paper matching, and API-enabled knowledge bases
for scientific communities. We are seeking an experienced full stack
JavaScript developer to join our small and passionate team working across
universities and nonprofits. We aim to revolutionize the scientific peer
review process by working with machine learning researchers, open access
advocates, and a broad community of open source developers.

Are you inspired to develop new tools for research and excited to work on open
source software? Join us! Email your resume to jobs@openreview.net or reach
out to me directly at the email in my profile.

------
thinkindie
UpsellGuru | Senior Frontend Engineer (f/x/m) | Berlin, Germany | flexible
ONSITE | Full-Time | [https://www.upsellguru.com](https://www.upsellguru.com)

At UpsellGuru we help driving incremental revenue to hotels by gamifying room
upgrades and ancillary services. We are looking for self-motivated, goal-
oriented and enthusiastic experienced engineer with a passion for learning and
delivering to help expanding the product and support further business
verticals. You will join our team in Berlin and you will help developing new
features and improving the product, making an impact from day one on code to
architecture and team culture.

Beside supporting new features, we are also looking at upgrading our legacy
frontend from jQuery/Backbone to the most recent and established technologies.

\- Vue.js - PHP, Symfony 4 - AWS

Email jobs@upsellguru.com if you're interested.

------
danielamc
Uken Games | Engineers | Toronto | Full-time | On-site
[https://www.uken.com](https://www.uken.com)

Uken is looking for talented engineers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Software Engineers - Services

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services that underly all of our games. Primary tech is
Java, AWS, Spark, Scala but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, and InfluxDB.

Software Engineers - Gameplay

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is C# & Unity

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
origin
Origin | [https://origin.io](https://origin.io) | Multiple Software Roles |
San Francisco | Full Time | Onsite

Origin's mission is to transform the $13tn manufacturing industry with 3D
printing technology. We're looking for multiple engineers to complement a
small but growing team.

You would help build a modern-day manufacturing platform:
[https://youtu.be/gwVKoxxZGk8?t=38](https://youtu.be/gwVKoxxZGk8?t=38)

Join an experienced team from places like Google, Apple, and Uber to tackle
hard problems at the intersection of software, data, hardware, and chemistry.
Our ideal engineer is interested in working across disciplines with
opportunities for rapid career growth.

Please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/originio](https://jobs.lever.co/originio)

------
powertoolstech
Powertools Technologies | Junior Engineer | Lisbon, Portugal | Full-time |
ONSITE

Looking for a junior engineer for work on software related to Electronic
Design Automation and/or Software Development. Candidate should at least have
(or graduate shortly) a 3 year university degree in engineering. Most suitably
Electronic/Computer Engineering or Informatics with good Systems base.

Site: [https://www.powertools-tech.com](https://www.powertools-tech.com) .
Growing a small experienced team with international industrial and academic
track, willing to train new hire in fairly uncommon skill set. Candidate
should be capable of quality detail work, and have good communication
abilities, to provide support to international design teams in fabless
semiconductor companies.

Email your interest and CV to contact@powertools-tech.com, please.

------
vyrotek
DriveTime | ONSITE | Tempe, AZ | C#, Angular, TypeScript, Node, Azure, SQL

DriveTime is nation’s largest integrated used car retailer. We're unique in
that we "own" the entire process from vehicle acquisition at auction, selling
at dealerships, and loan financing. We have several in-house dev teams
building lots of amazing apps and systems.

* Competitive Salary + Full Benefits: Medical, Dental, and Vision

* 401K, life, Long-term Disability Insurance

* Continuous Learning: Tuition Reimbursement Program, Technical Training, Conferences

* Company outings including Golfing, Spring Training Game, and Habitat for Humanity

* An AMAZING, fun, progressive work environment featuring a gym, pool table, foosball, horse shoes, electronic gaming, Virtual Reality Room, a large outdoor turf for tossing frisbees and footballs, gas BBQs, etc.

Looking for senior devs to join my team!

[https://jobs.drivetime.com](https://jobs.drivetime.com)

------
axiomds
Axiom Data Science | Portland, OR; Anchorage/Fairbanks, AK; North Kingstown,
RI | Software and Data Engineers (full-stack, python/java/js) | ONSITE

Axiom is a small and dynamic technology and informatics firm with a mission to
build a better understanding of society and the environment by increasing the
accessibility, reuse, and impact of scientific data. We provide
cyberinfrastructure support, data management systems, and scalable solutions
for organizing and analyzing large amounts of diverse datasets to
organizations across the globe.

With the Axiom team, you will work to enhance and sustain scientific data by
enhancing metadata, semantically linking datasets, developing specialized
services, creating powerful visualizations, and applying advanced analysis
techniques. As a full-stack software and data engineer you will touch
everything from front-end code to our high performance computing
infrastructure. We code primarily in scientific Python, Java, and Javascript,
and compose our stack using best of breed components.

We are currently hiring two developer positions, one for any of the above
offices and another specifically for Anchorage, AK.

Ideal candidates with have:

* BS or MS in Computer Science or equivalent experience

* Strong experience in full-stack web application development, including database design, architecture, services, and APIs

* Experience with modern front-end development and web frameworks

* Experience with the data science / scientific Python stack

* Experience working as a member of a software engineering team

* Experience working with data from the physical or biological sciences

* Self-motivation, independence, flexibility, and a problem-solving attitude

See our jobs page at
[https://axiomdatascience.com/jobs/](https://axiomdatascience.com/jobs/) to
apply.

------
hrbinary
Binary.com | Disaster Recovery Analyst | Full time | Malaysia

As a Disaster Recovery Analyst at Binary.com, you will help with the
development, maintenance, and execution of disaster recovery strategies and
risk management procedures. You will identify vulnerabilities in our IT
infrastructure and determine critical processes required for the successful
resumption of business operations in the event of system failure or disasters.
You have an in-depth understanding of IT resilience and a hands-on integrated
multidisciplinary approach, so you can create business continuance scenarios
and effective disaster recovery plans.

Minimum qualifications:

● A university degree in computer science or a related field

● A minimum of two years’ direct experience in executing disaster recovery
plans

● Hands-on experience in Linux and cloud computing (AWS, GCP, and other IAAS)

● Experience in networking and configuration management tools such as Chef,
Ansible, and SaltStack

● Comprehensive experience in database administration (PostgreSQL preferred)

● Hands-on experience in implementing high availability database clusters

● Extensive knowledge of industry-standard information security and disaster
recovery best practices

● Familiarity with legacy and modern application architectures and related
technologies(web applications, service-oriented architecture, microservices),
network protocols, and storage and backup services

● Ability to predict, identify, and define potential threats

● Strong communication and collaboration skills and the ability to interface
with all levels of the company

● Exceptional English communication skills (both oral and written)

To learn more about us:
[https://www.binary.com/en/careers.html](https://www.binary.com/en/careers.html)
or send an email to hr@binary.com

------
cmcarthur
Fishtown Analytics | Full-Stack Software Engineer | Full-time | Remote |
[https://fishtownanalytics.com](https://fishtownanalytics.com)

At Fishtown Analytics, we develop software that helps data teams be more
effective. Our product, dbt ([https://getdbt.com](https://getdbt.com)),
empowers thousands of data analysts and engineers and we care deeply about
providing a great experience for them. We're looking for a software engineer
to build cloud applications that make using dbt even more delightful and
powerful.

* Full-Stack Software Engineer: [https://angel.co/company/fishtown-analytics/jobs/514537-soft...](https://angel.co/company/fishtown-analytics/jobs/514537-software-engineer-full-stack)

------
jrhusney
Parabol | Remote or Los Angeles, CA | Full-time, Remote-OK |
[https://parabol.co](https://parabol.co)

Parabol is making sure everybody feels like a meeting was worth the time
invested. We're creators of an open-source
([https://github.com/ParabolInc/action](https://github.com/ParabolInc/action))
retrospective and check-in meeting app that integrates with the tools teams
already use.

Latest Announcement: [https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/05/slack-fund-haystack-
and-cr...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/05/slack-fund-haystack-and-crv-
invest-4-million-in-parabol-the-meta-meeting-software-toolkit/) – Slack Fund,
Haystack and CRV invest $4 million in Parabol

Roles: \- Senior Frontend Developer: [https://www.parabol.co/join/senior-
frontend-developer](https://www.parabol.co/join/senior-frontend-developer) \-
Senior Backend Developer: [https://www.parabol.co/join/senior-backend-
developer](https://www.parabol.co/join/senior-backend-developer) \- Growth
Markering Director: [https://www.parabol.co/join/growth-marketing-
director](https://www.parabol.co/join/growth-marketing-director) \- Sales
Development Representative: [https://www.parabol.co/join/sales-development-
representative](https://www.parabol.co/join/sales-development-representative)

Tech stack: K8S, NodeJS + Typescript, GraphQL, Relay, React Nifty demo:
[https://parabol.co/retro-demo](https://parabol.co/retro-demo)

Hit us up at work@parabol.co or visit:
[https://www.parabol.co/join](https://www.parabol.co/join)

------
benjanik
Beautiful.ai | Software Engineer, Front End | San Francisco, CA | Full-time |
REMOTE or San Francisco, CA

\----

We’re on a mission to democratize design through smart productivity software.
Our first product is a presentation tool which enables anyone to quickly build
clean, modern, and professionally-designed slides. Try out our product at
beautiful.ai/signup for free. We are well funded by Trinity Ventures, Shasta
Ventures, and First Round Capital. We launched in February 2018 and have been
growing quickly.

\----

Qualifications

* Proficient knowledge of client side Javascript

* 3+ years professional web application programming experience

\----

We offer competitive salary, great benefits, meaningful equity, an amazing
product in a quickly growing startup, and a flexible work life. Please send an
email to ben@beautiful.ai with "WHOISHIRING" in the subject line, with your
resume/CV, and a little bit about yourself and relevant experience. No
recruiters please.

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK; also Downtown LA, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US
location tickles your fancy, you get to help setting up a brand new office
too.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python, C++ (replacing still
present Erlang[ß]) and Javascript for React & React-Native, relying heavily on
asynchronous programming techniques. The tech stack sports Kafka, Postgres and
Kubernetes. We use REST where we can. Life at Smarkets circles around people,
version control, configuration management and automation. We can - and do -
deploy to production several times a day.

Our entire production is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent all across the board: frontend and
mobile, infrastructure, trading engine, security - and of course generalists,
those yet to find their calling.

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers](https://smarkets.com/careers) .

\---

ß: to pre-empt questions on why C++ or why not Erlang - our exchange team have
promised to put together a proper write-up on the tradeoffs, design
constraints, performance needs, etc. In fullness of time, that is, when the
most painful (and probably interesting) migrations are behind them.

------
hgrice
Shield AI | San Diego, CA & Pittsburgh, PA | www.shield.ai Shield AI is an
artificial intelligence robotics company building products for the national
security sector and first responders. We are searching for people ready to
rise to the occasion and join us in developing state-of-the-art technology
alongside a mission that matters. Are you up for the challenge?

Positions Open Across Technical Teams:
[https://jobs.lever.co/shieldai](https://jobs.lever.co/shieldai) Artificial
Intelligence - Marketing -- Operations -- Electrical -- Software (C++) --
Robotics -- User Experience and Design -- Hardware -- Manufacturing -- Machine
Learning -- DevOps

Our team is built of scientists, engineers, and business leaders inspired by
our mission; to protect service members and civilians with artificially
intelligent systems.

~~~
jachee
How location-centric are these positions? Are any of them available as Remote-
OK?

------
troebr
Knewton @ Wiley | Full-stack, Frontend, Backend, SRE | Full Time | ONSITE
(Hoboken, NJ) & REMOTE (US) |
[https://www.knewton.com/](https://www.knewton.com/)

Knewton is an affordable adaptive learning platform for higher-education.
We're competing with product like ALEKS or MyMathLab. We're looking for
software engineers to help improve our product! As the company is not 100%
remote, remote roles are better suited for more experienced candidates. We're
part of Wiley, and we are working as an entity within the tech org.

We have a flexible work schedule with WFH days, a collaborative culture, and a
strong commitment to building a product with a measurable impact on student
outcomes.

Tech Stack:

* Frontend: React/Typescript, node

* Backend: Java/Python, PostgreSQL

* Infra: Mesos/Marathon (working on Kubernetes!), CI/CD, Gerrit

Hit us up at recruiting+hn@knewton.com !

------
antoine-unity
Unity Technologies | UI Framework Developer | Montreal, Canada | Fulltime

Relocation packages and visa sponsorship available.

I lead the Unity UI framework team in Montreal and we are looking for
developers who care about UI technologies and their implementation.

[https://careers.unity.com/position/ui-framework-
developer-d-...](https://careers.unity.com/position/ui-framework-developer-d-
veloppeur/1863498)

We are pushing strongly on a new UI Framework which borrows the best ideas
from industry standards (DOM, WPF, Qt...) while taking in account the unique
requirements of a well established game engine.

We have released a first version in 2019 and now looking at supporting common
game dev. use cases.

We have tons of challenges in API design, algorithms, rendering, performance,
platform compatibility...

If you want to learn more reach out to me : antoine [at] unity3d.com

------
chiefspringy
Springshare | Senior Full Stack Software Engineer | Remote / NY / FL | Full
Time

We're a small but well established SaaS in the EdTech market. Our tools are
used by thousands of libraries and millions of students/patrons (6,500+
institutions in 83 countries) –
[https://springshare.com](https://springshare.com).

Requirements: 5+ years experience with PHP or Angular. MySQL/Redis knowledge a
plus. Experience in OOP/MVC concepts. Remote work experience.

We offer: Remote workplace with competitive salary & benefits. A small team
environment. That great feeling that your work matters because it is improving
the worlds’ libraries and schools.

If you’re international, your working hours must overlap significantly with US
working hours. Send resume to jobs@springshare.com or contact me (I’m the
founder/owner) at slaven@

------
comprev
Primephonic | Full Stack Engineer | Amsterdam, Netherlands | Full time onsite
| [https://www.primephonic.com](https://www.primephonic.com) | Candidate must
have EU work rights.

We're a 100% classical music streaming company (certified up to Full-HD
audio), with native iOS and Android apps, with a web player also. We're
looking for an engineer to join our existing team and help us build the
platform (NodeJS / Vue / Elasticsearch / Postgres / AWS).

We're not just tech people, but also have world leading experts on music
curating our catalog for our listeners.

Come and help solve the interesting challenges of classical music curating and
data management as our catalog soars over 1 million tracks!

[https://join.primephonic.com/](https://join.primephonic.com/)

------
jbrantly
Derive Systems | Senior Backend & Data Engineers | ONSITE | Denver, CO and
Orlando, FL

Derive Systems is a leading automotive technology company whose vision is to
empower customers to take control of their vehicles. We are seeking senior
backend services engineers with big data experience to help build our next
generation telematics and vehicle management platform. If you're interested in
building scalable services for IoT, data pipelines, data warehouses and real-
time analytics then this is the place for you!

Our services technology stack is comprised of .NET Core, C#, MSSQL, Azure and
Google Cloud Platform. Come help us define our big data technology stack for
the future.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/derivesystems/job/oIrkbfwo](https://jobs.jobvite.com/derivesystems/job/oIrkbfwo)

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure (YC S15) | SF Bay Area - San Mateo, CA (downtown) | ONSITE |
[https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

\----

Second Measure analyzes billions of credit card transactions to answer real-
time questions about consumer behavior.

Through our self-service analytics platform, we help our clients – some of the
world’s largest brands and investment firms – answer questions like:

    
    
      - How did Soulcycle's recent connection to a presidential fundraiser affect ridership? [1]
      - Where is Uber gaining or losing market share? [2]
      - Which restaurant delivery company reigns in NYC? [3]
      - (Check out our research blog [2])
    

We’re 70 people today — mostly senior engineers and data scientists — and are
backed by a strong mix of VCs (Bessemer, Norwest, YC) and banks (Goldman
Sachs, Citi, Jefferies).

We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Data Engineer
      - Front End Engineer
      - Client Engagement Manager (NYC)
      - (more)
    

I'm a founder (mike@). Apply directly [4] or email jobs@ and CC me.

[1] [https://www.fastcompany.com/90405922/soulcycle-customers-
tak...](https://www.fastcompany.com/90405922/soulcycle-customers-take-a-dip)

[2] [https://secondmeasure.com/datapoints/rideshare-industry-
over...](https://secondmeasure.com/datapoints/rideshare-industry-overview/)

[3] [https://www.wsj.com/articles/grubhubs-struggles-could-
chill-...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/grubhubs-struggles-could-chill-food-
delivery-hype-11571580002)

[4] [https://secondmeasure.com/jobs/](https://secondmeasure.com/jobs/)

------
epage
Duo | Ann Arbor MI, Austin TX, Remote | Full time

Duo's mission is to democratize security with the primary products being MFA
and Zero Trust / BeyondCorp. We were recently acquired by Cisco who was named
a leader in the "2019 Forrester Zero Trust Platform Wave".

I'm working in DevOps where our stack includes Python, Docker, Ansible, and
AWS. I know our backend is written in Python. We also have iOS and Android
apps as well as Chrome extensions.

Our teams are mostly divided between the Ann Arbor and Austin offices. We're
open to hiring people to work remote though prior experience working remote is
desirable (I'm remote). The split offices encourages a very remote-friendly
environment.

If you have questions, feel free to each out to me "<username> at duosecurity
dot com".

My team is specifically looking for:

\- Senior DevOps engineers: [https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/ProjectDetail/Senior-
Developer-E...](https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/ProjectDetail/Senior-Developer-
Experience-Engineer-Duo-Security/1277807)

\- Senior SDETs focused on performance:
[https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/ProjectDetail/Sr-Software-
Develo...](https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/ProjectDetail/Sr-Software-Developer-
Engineer-in-Test-SDET-Performance-Duo-Security/1276267)

In general, we are looking to hire for a variety of roles, including

\- Backend

\- Mobile

\- UX and Design

\- SRE

\- Security Engineers

See
[https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/SearchJobs/Duo%20Security?3_109_...](https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/SearchJobs/Duo%20Security?3_109_3=%5B%22169482%22%5D&3_12_3=%5B%22186%22%2C%22194%22%2C%22187%22%5D)

------
Shpigford
Baremetrics ([https://baremetrics.com](https://baremetrics.com)) | 100% Remote
| Full-time | Multiple Roles

Support & Integrations Engineer (Ruby) --
[https://apply.workable.com/baremetrics/j/F977B030C8/](https://apply.workable.com/baremetrics/j/F977B030C8/)

Customer Advocate --
[https://apply.workable.com/baremetrics/j/C88A8F9B5D/](https://apply.workable.com/baremetrics/j/C88A8F9B5D/)

Baremetrics is a business analytics & insights company. We provide the tools
and data businesses need to make solid business decisions.

Founded in 2013, we're working hard to help businesses spend less time
crunching numbers and looking at spreadsheets and instead give them instant
access to metrics and business insights that they need to run their
businesses.

We're not some flash-in-the-pan startup...we're five years old, profitable,
doing over $1M in revenue and growing. Nearly 1,000 business from all over the
world trust us to help them grow their businesses.

We're looking for folks who like to solve problems and build a business and
product that people genuinely love to interact with.

Read about working at Baremetrics:
[https://baremetrics.com/about](https://baremetrics.com/about)

Benefits

* Work from anywhere (we're 100% remote)

* Minimum vacation policy

* Competitive salary

* Bonus structure

* Flexible work hours

* Full health, vision & dental insurance for you and your family

* Annual company meetups

* Kindle Paperwhite + Unlimited Books

* Monthly "remote stipend" that you can use for anything

~~~
mikkelbonde
Hiring in EU? It seems like you have team members in EU already on the website
- what time zones in that case?

~~~
timedivers
We do in fact hire in EU, any EU timezone works.

------
meganhogan
Mode | San Francisco, CA or Remote (US) | Onsite | Remote OK |
[https://mode.com](https://mode.com)

Mode is building a world-class platform for data scientists, analysts, and
everyone else who needs to ask and answer questions with data. Our product is
an integral part of data science workflows at Lyft, Twitch, Shopify, and
thousands of other data-savvy organizations.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, check out our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/mode](https://www.keyvalues.com/mode)

Our open positions:

* See All Open Roles: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/modeanalytics?gh_src=3f497b971](https://boards.greenhouse.io/modeanalytics?gh_src=3f497b971)

------
vigethiring
Viget (viget.com) | DC, Boulder, Durham, Chattanooga or REMOTE

Viget is a digital innovation agency. We develop and brand products for
startups, Fortune 500 companies, and non-profits. We're hiring Application
Devs and Front-End Devs.

Application Devs work primarily in Ruby and Elixir. Our Front End Devs are
building out complex visual interfaces using HTML, CSS, Javascript, and
integrating with CMS like Craft and WordPress.

You can apply at \- [https://www.viget.com/careers/application-
developer/](https://www.viget.com/careers/application-developer/) \-
[https://www.viget.com/careers/front-end-
developer/](https://www.viget.com/careers/front-end-developer/)

------
shapiro92
Doctorly | Interim Lead Engineer | Berlin, DE |
[https://www.linkedin.com/posts/czioutas_interim-lead-
enginee...](https://www.linkedin.com/posts/czioutas_interim-lead-engineer-
infrastructure-services-activity-6597215132546281472-rP52)

We at doctorly are hiring 3x tech positions here in Berlin!

-Interim Lead Engineer (Infrastructure & Services) - Excellent position for growth!

-Mid/senior Engineer (Infrastructure & Services)

-Mid/senior Engineer (Client Team)

On the `Infrastructure & Services` Team you will be working to enable our team
with their infrastructure, architecture and DevOps using #docker #saltstack
#azuredevops and ofcourse #dotnetcore

On the `Client` Team you will be working with Mike Fayer tackling our front-
facing side using #blazor whilst maintaining a hands-on attitude to the rest
of our system.

------
theo_vitl
Vitl | London, UK | ONSITE, FULL-TIME (Remote days possible) |
[https://vitl.com](https://vitl.com)

Vitl is building the world’s most advanced personalised nutrition platform,
combining our digital nutrition consultation, DNA reports and blood test
results, to provide tailor-made vitamins and health advice.

Our tech stack is: * Angular (but migrating towards React) * PHP * Python * Go
* AWS * Docker

We are looking for a full stack developer to join our lean, but very
experienced tech team. If you want to read the full job description and/or
apply:
[https://apply.workable.com/vitl/j/A594311514](https://apply.workable.com/vitl/j/A594311514)

Feel free to email me directly if you have any questions: theo(at)vitl.com

------
skydoctor
Affirmed Networks | Acton, Greater Boston Area, MA | Full-time, ONSITE | Visa

Affirmed Networks is a telecom software company building 4G & 5G core network
software. Existing customers include AT&T, Vodafone, Orange, Telus, Softbank +
100 more worldwide.

We are looking for software engineers to work on our Cloud Native Platform
team. Responsibilities include integrating, enhancing, and contributing to
leading open-source projects such as Istio, Envoy, Calico, Etcd, Prometheus,
and other Cloud Native Computing Foundation (CNCF) projects, as well as
building proprietary Platform-as-a-Service (PaaS) components. More details at:
[https://www.affirmednetworks.com/job/cloud-native-
platform-e...](https://www.affirmednetworks.com/job/cloud-native-platform-
engineer/)

------
kirbypineapple
Kraken | Crypto/Fiat Payments | Backend Developer | Full-time | Remote Only
(anywhere) | [https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken)

Hiring for a backend developer role working directly with blockchains and
banks. Compensation is geography agnostic; live and work wherever you want
with no changes in pay. Pay is also offered in Bitcoin.

More details here, or message me with questions:

[https://jobs.lever.co/kraken/39031c44-2060-467d-8991-79f23de...](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken/39031c44-2060-467d-8991-79f23deacbb8)
[https://jobs.lever.co/kraken/4c18a043-3f9f-4005-a715-7455aaa...](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken/4c18a043-3f9f-4005-a715-7455aaa64b11)

------
wuliwong
ParkMobile | Atlanta, GA | ONSITE |
[https://parkmobile.io/company/careers/](https://parkmobile.io/company/careers/)

Over the past decade, ParkMobile has revolutionized the parking industry. We
have introduced mobile app parking payments to cities across the country. No
longer do you need spare change to “feed the meter” or to stand in line at a
kiosk. With ParkMobile, you can easily pay right from your mobile device.

We are currently hiring:

\- Android Engineer [https://parkmobile-usa.breezy.hr/p/ebff119a5005-android-
engi...](https://parkmobile-usa.breezy.hr/p/ebff119a5005-android-engineer)

\- iOS Engineer [https://parkmobile-usa.breezy.hr/p/13a96dc20d1c-ios-
engineer](https://parkmobile-usa.breezy.hr/p/13a96dc20d1c-ios-engineer)

\- Test Automation Engineer [https://parkmobile-
usa.breezy.hr/p/088f6a84afa1-test-automat...](https://parkmobile-
usa.breezy.hr/p/088f6a84afa1-test-automation-engineer)

\- Project Manager [https://parkmobile-usa.breezy.hr/p/487b950a3300-project-
mana...](https://parkmobile-usa.breezy.hr/p/487b950a3300-project-manager)

I have been working at ParkMobile as Lead Engineer in our API team since July
and have been really enjoying it. There is a great deal of internal change
occurring at the technology and process levels of the company, so there is
ample opportunity to make a significant impact. Despite all the change, we are
still managing to exceed our revenue targets each quarter. Atlanta is a really
cool city (I'm originally from the northeast) and the cost of living is
excellent compared with salaries here. You can reach me directly at
patrick.bradley {at} parkmobile.io if you want to talk more or just apply
directly with the links I've given.

~~~
kss238
Any intern engineering positions?

------
hnwh7887
Qualys Inc. (qualys.com, NASDAQ: QLYS) | Foster City CA | ONSITE | Competitive
salary, RSUs, 401(k) matching, bonuses, health benefits

Qualys is a provider of cloud security, compliance and related services for
small and medium-sized businesses and large corporations.

We are looking for a capable, motivated engineer to help us update and
maintain our backend infrastructure. The ideal candidate has good knowledge of
Ceph. A demonstrable ability to learn new and complex technologies is a
substitute for this requirement. Must have a good knowledge of Linux, VM
infrastructure, databases, and preferably some experience with an
S3-compatible object storage system. Solid programming experience in a
language such as Java, C, Go, or Python is required, as is experience with
networking, logging, and monitoring.

Contact jdavis@ our domain. No recruiters.

------
chuhnk
Micro | SWE, SRE, Dev XP | London, UK | Full-Time |
[https://micro.mu](https://micro.mu)

Hi, we're Micro, a seed funded early stage startup building an open global
services network to empower developers to build, share and collaborate on
microservices without having to manage any infrastructure. We're realising the
potential of the cloud and beyond.

Micro started as an open source project 4 years ago and has evolved into a
platform. We're looking for those who are interested in contributing to open
source while staying focused on building a real product at scale.

We're only hiring in London right now. Please reach out at hello@micro.mu or
join our slack #hiring channel
[https://micro.mu/slack/](https://micro.mu/slack/)

------
iEchoic
Guilded (YC S17) | Full Time | Full-stack software engineer | $150,000+ |
REMOTE (U.S. only)

We're looking for senior full-stack software engineers to connect the world's
esports teams. You'll be a very early engineer (first 7) at a quickly-growing,
engineering-led startup, where you'll be using modern processes and tools to
build features that teams need and love.

We're a fully-remote team. We know that many engineers are the happiest and do
their best work when they're empowered to build on their own schedule. If that
sounds like you, we'd love to hear from you.

Required experience: 5+ years software development, 2+ years directly building
and shipping consumer products

Required expertise: JavaScript, React, SQL

More info + apply at
[https://www.guilded.gg/jobs](https://www.guilded.gg/jobs)

------
sumodm
TartanSense Robotics | Computer Vision/Machine Learning Engineers, Robotics
Engineers, Full Stack Developer | Full Time | Bangalore, India | On-Site

Tartan Sense is building small robots that can help farmers with various time
consuming manual tasks. From weeding, to sowing and more. Farmers struggle
with unpredictable availability of labor, low yields compounded with
pesticides/herbicides that are often quite harmful. We want to help change
that by a combination of precision agriculture, predictable availability and
insights for farmers. If you have deep skills in one of the above areas, email
us at info@tartansense.com. Please use subject of email as HN | <ROLE> . If
you are looking to spend some time in India, in a startup doing interesting
and important work, you are most welcome to join us.

------
cdturns
Postscript.io (YC W19) | REMOTE (PT-ET Timezones) | Full-time Engineers (Front
End & Full Stack)

Postscript is a fully remote team of 13 looking for help in solving complex
problems like real-time streaming data (1000's of events per second) on the
back end and beautiful, simple ways of interacting with that data on the front
end. We help e-commerce companies stay in touch with their customers via text
messaging (promotions, customer service, order management, and other
notifications).

We're scrappy hackers searching for similarly hungry individuals -- growing
revenue 20% month-over-month. We love LEARNING & BUILDING and we want every
one of our engineers to leave us ready to start their own company.

Tech stack: Serverless Python / Flask - React - AWS - CHOOSE YOUR TOOL

Email colin at postscript dot io <\- That's me, let's chat!

------
arnfred
Gower St Analytics | Senior Developer | Front-End Developer | Product Designer
| London, UK | REMOTE (UK Applicants only) Gower Street Analytics is a well-
funded growing startup doing predictive analytics and data science in the
movie business. We believe in improving transparency and collaboration within
the film industry, and helping companies make data-driven booking and
logistical decisions. We have contracts with major movie studios that are
household names, and we've just closed a Series A level funding round. Our
stack includes: Clojure, ClojureScript, Python, R, JavaScript, Postgres,
CouchDB, Docker, RabbitMQ, AWS, Terraform

These are 100% remote positions based anywhere in the UK, but you're welcome
to work from the London office part of the time should you choose to. We spend
a lot of time pairing remotely using tmux, and are big on coaching and
collaboration in general.

In return you'll get:

\- Over London market salaries for on-site roles, even though we're fully
remote. We also contribute 2% of your salary to a pension.

\- Knowledge about exactly how your salary is calculated through our
transparent compensation ladder, and what you need to do to progress.

\- Choose your own working environment - you aren't forced to work in a noisy
open plan office.

\- If you require more flexibility we are open to discussing different working
patterns like a 4-day week to help you maintain a good balance

\- Go to one "big" and one "small" technical conference each year. There will
also be opportunities to go to film industry conferences from time to time, in
places like Barcelona, Las Vegas, Miami and Hong Kong.

\- Get Wednesday afternoons to work on self-directed projects, individually or
in groups, with the aim of personal improvement and innovation of new
products.

For full job descriptions check out :
[https://apply.workable.com/gowerst/](https://apply.workable.com/gowerst/)

------
mountaineer
TeamSnap | REMOTE | Software and Site Reliability Engineers |
[https://www.teamsnap.com](https://www.teamsnap.com)

TeamSnap is hiring for multiple positions to join our fully remote engineering
team. TeamSnap is a communication and management service for recreational and
competitive sports teams, tournaments and organizations.

For the Software Engineer positions, we are looking for "T-shaped" developers
with strong Ruby experience and functional knowledge of elixir or golang and
are happy to dabble in anything that helps TeamSnap deliver value to our
customers. Prefer strong experience building scalable applications, services,
and APIs.

For the SRE position, help us develop reliable, scalable, and efficient
infrastructure solutions for our new and existing applications. You’ll be
empowered to research and develop new tools and technologies for our stack (we
are currently using Google Cloud, Ansible, Terraform, Kubernetes, Helm,
Spinnaker, and Docker) to deliver our services.

Apply here:

Android Engineer: [https://teamsnap.applytojob.com/apply/MDzbvXsHXq/Android-
Eng...](https://teamsnap.applytojob.com/apply/MDzbvXsHXq/Android-Engineer)

Platform Software Engineer (multiple):
[https://teamsnap.applytojob.com/apply/ZJj5sGmfPY/Platform-](https://teamsnap.applytojob.com/apply/ZJj5sGmfPY/Platform-)

Product Software Engineer (multiple):
[https://teamsnap.applytojob.com/apply/URF6PLp5Kr/Product-](https://teamsnap.applytojob.com/apply/URF6PLp5Kr/Product-)

Site Reliability Engineer (multiple):
[https://teamsnap.applytojob.com/apply/BTr1jAnNua/Site-
Reliab...](https://teamsnap.applytojob.com/apply/BTr1jAnNua/Site-Reliability-
Engineer-DevOps-Engineer)

------
marius-s
Citymapper | Full-time, VISA and Remote (for experienced candidates), London

I am Head of Engineering for Citymapper - we make cities usable, helping
people move through our urban spaces, getting people from A to B. Join us and
work on a daily use-case app for you and millions of city-dwellers in 40
cities around the world.

Earlier this year we launched Citymapper Pass - solving ticketing. Urban
mobility is changing (micromobility, scooter, electric bikes) and Pass offers
a weekly subscription covering all modes of transport in a city; simplifying
booking and payment across public and private transit.

We are looking for great engineers for all 4 of our engineering teams: \-
Citymapper Pass:
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170599](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170599)
\- Micromobility Partners:
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170592](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170592)
\- Transit Data:
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170581](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170581)
\- Routing:
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170595](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170595)

We are also looking for lead engineers and engineering managers:
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6531](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6531)
As well as iOS engineers:
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/7972](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/7972)

You can contact me directly at marius@citymapper.com if you have any questions
(no recruiters please - even though you will ignore this anyway...) Otherwise
please apply through our website:
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs)

------
lukasm
Revolut | Software Engineers and many more | London, Krakow, Berlin, New York,
Moscow, Vilnius | Full-Time |
[https://www.revolut.com](https://www.revolut.com) Revolut is one of the
fastest growing companies in Europe. We’re hiring throughout the company for
many roles.

I work on Data Platform, helping people bring ML models to production. We use
Terraform, Kubernetes, GCP, Vault, Python, Exasol and many more. There are a
lot of interesting challenges and projects.

We're looking for experienced engineers that will work within a distributed
company.

Contact me directly to speed up application: lukasz.madon@revolut.com Careers:
[https://jobs.lever.co/revolut?lever-
via=8QDkIWda8L](https://jobs.lever.co/revolut?lever-via=8QDkIWda8L)

------
sb636
Toast | Software Engineer | Chicago | Boston | Dublin | ONSITE

Toast builds hardware and software for restaurants. From POS terminals to
takeout mobile apps, Toast is tackling problems across all areas of the
restaurant ecosystem.

Toast has engineering teams in Chicago, Boston, and Dublin. Every team is
looking for full-stack developers, and hardware teams would love to speak with
people who prefer working closer to the metal. Some of the tech
stacks/languages/frameworks Toast uses include: Java, Spring, Android, iOS,
React, Redux, ASP.Net, C#, SQL, JavaScript, and Node, among others.

Check out our positions here
[https://careers.toasttab.com/#openings](https://careers.toasttab.com/#openings),
and email me at sjbtoast@gmail.com to learn more about particular roles.

~~~
blandflakes
Also Kotlin, if I remember correctly?

------
levinelson
CompanyCam | Lincoln, NE or Remote (US) | Onsite | Remote OK |
[https://companycam.com](https://companycam.com)

CompanyCam is a photo-based app for construction contractors, landscapers,
roofers, and more. We’re in the business of creating time for people by
providing simple-to-use, visual-first communication and accountability tools
to help contractors get shit done every day. By documenting work with photos,
contractors can mitigate damage claims and stay in touch with their team
members in real-time, even when they’re not at the job site themselves.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/companycam](https://www.keyvalues.com/companycam)

Here are our open roles:

\- Backend Software Engineer: [https://careers.companycam.com/backend-
software-engineer/en?...](https://careers.companycam.com/backend-software-
engineer/en?utm_source=hackernews)

\- Full Stack Software Engineer: [https://careers.companycam.com/full-stack-
software-developer...](https://careers.companycam.com/full-stack-software-
developer/en?utm_source=hackernews)

\- Mobile Engineer: [https://careers.companycam.com/mobile-engineer-react-
native/...](https://careers.companycam.com/mobile-engineer-react-
native/en?utm_source=hackernews)

Tech Stack: On the web, we’re a Ruby on Rails shop with a React.js front-end.
Other items in our stack are Sass, Webpacker, Postgres, Mongo, Kafka, S3, AWS
Lambda, Terraform, and Docker.

On Mobile, our apps are primarily built with React Native alongside some
custom native libraries in Java, Objective-C, Swift, and C++ for core
functionalities. We use Apollo and GraphQL, alongside Redux for local state
management.

------
Ridecell2016
Ridecell (www.ridecell.com) | San Francisco | Onsite

Ridecell is powering next generation of ridesharing, carsharing and autonomous
shared mobility services. As the world shifts to a mobility on- demand model
and new companies rush to enter as service providers, Ridecell is ready to
support these initiatives. Already 20+ customers, including Penske, Renault,
RideKleen, Blu Smart and AAA use our proven platform to build their shared
mobility businesses.

By joining Ridecell, you'll find yourself at the start of something big: A
better way to do transportation

We're hiring Engineers (Robotics, DevOps, Android, iOS Backend), Product and
more. Learn about our career opportunities here:
[https://ridecell.com/careers.html](https://ridecell.com/careers.html)

------
adehar
Clover ([https://www.clover.com)|](https://www.clover.com\)|) Sunnyvale, CA
and Colorado Springs, CO| Multiple Engineering Roles | Full-time | REMOTE

We build the hardware and software that powers the point of sale at hundreds
of thousands of small businesses around the world. It really is a great place
to work. I've now worked here for over 6 years, even though when I joined I
expected to stay for just a couple of years.

We are looking for software engineers to help us with the following:

\- API Governance - Staff engineer

\- Infrastructure Security Engineer

\- Software Engineer - Server Applications

\- Software Engineer-Data Infrastructure

\- Senior Cloud Network Engineer

\- Senior Database Engineer

\- Senior Site Reliability Engineer

More details: [https://www.clover.com/careers#find-your-dream-
job](https://www.clover.com/careers#find-your-dream-job)

------
venantius
Griffin | Senior Clojure Engineer | London, UK | Full-Time |
[https://griffin.sh](https://griffin.sh)

We are building an API-first white-label bank in the UK to be the partner bank
of choice for fintechs. We want to make it easy for startups to launch prepaid
cards, run brokerages, start insurance firms, and more - all over API.

We just closed a £3M seed round. We've got a team of senior banking execs and
two engineers already onboard and are looking for a third engineer. Our CTO
was the CTO and co-founder of CircleCI.

Stack is Clojure[Script] / Kafka / Postgres / Kubernetes / AWS

A complete list of all of our open roles with a bit more detail is here:
[https://griffin.sh/jobs](https://griffin.sh/jobs)

Email jobs+hn@griffin.sh to apply

------
zbjornson
Primity Bio, a Caprion Company | San Francisco Bay Area and Montreal | Senior
Frontend Dev | Remote

We're building a high-performance bioinformatics data analysis application and
are seeking a front-end developer to join our team. Users can analyze millions
of single cells on-the-fly and use interactive tools to create visualizations
and statistics for clinical trials and drug development, for example.

No experience in biology needed. Ideally you have a passion for and experience
with building highly interactive, creative interfaces (e.g. buisness
intelligence or dashboarding apps, products like Google Docs) and keen
attention to detail. Our front-end is built with Vue. Opportunities to
contribute to open-source projects. Our team is close-knit, but scattered
around the US and Europe.

zbjornson at primitybio . com

~~~
harikishan
Hello,

I'm interested in the above opportunity and pasting my resume below. Please
let me know if you think I'm a good fit.

Hari Kishan Darapaneni Email: kishan.darapaneni@gmail.com Mobile: 469-990-5137
LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/hari-kishan-
darapaneni/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hari-kishan-darapaneni/) Address:
7575 Frankford Rd, Dallas, TX, 75252, USA

EDUCATION  The University of Texas at Dallas, Richardson, TX, USA Current
GPA: 3.5/4 Masters of Science in Computer Science Jan 2018 - Dec 2019

 Vellore Institute of Technology, Vellore, TN, India GPA: 8.29/10 Bachelors
of Technology in Computer Science and Engineering Jul 2013 - May 2017

TECHNICAL SKILLS & TOOLS Languages : JAVA, Python, Scala, C, C++, R, HTML,
CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, JSON, XML, AJAX, PHP Databases : MySQL, Maria DB,
Cassandra, Hbase and Mongo DB Technologies : Spring Boot, Micro Services,
RESTful Web Services, MVC, MLlib, GraphX, AWS, HDFS, Apache Spark, Apache
Kafka, Apache Hive, Cloudera Impala, Data warehousing, MEAN Stack Tools :
Jenkins, Spinnaker, JIRA, RabbitMQ, GitHub, Adobe After effects, Blender,
Unity, Audacity

PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE Software Developer Intern Jan 2019 - Present Copart,
Addison, TX, USA  Developed an application full stack that automates the sale
process and optimized all post auction to pick up for Wreck Online Market, an
auction platform for salvaged cars in Germany in agile methodology.  Managed
all Continuous integration and delivery. Also, facilitated in deployment,
database handling operations.

Teaching Assistant and Instructor Apr 2018 - Jan 2019 The University of Texas
at Dallas, Richardson, TX, USA  Teaching Assistant for subject CS 3340 -
Computer Architecture working under Dr. Nhut Nguyen and supervised around 80
students with their doubts and evaluated their assignments and projects.

Full Stack Developer Intern Jan 2017 - Nov 2017 Hindustan Computers Limited
(HCL) Technologies, Chennai, TN, India  Designed a platform that facilitated
providing different kinds of services to clients which involved frontend
development using HTML, CSS, JavaScript and backend development using Java and
Model View Controller architecture.

ACADEMIC PROJECTS Spark Streaming with Twitter and Kafka Jun 2019 Created a
spark streaming application that will continuously read data from Twitter
about a topic. Twitter feeds will be analyzed for sentiment and then analyzed
using Elastic Search. Kafka serves as broker to exchange data.

Neural Network design for Breast Cancer Wisconsin and Wine datasets Jul 2018
Designed a neural network and setting parameters that will learn to classify
the datasets as accurately as possible which is implemented using Python,
TensorFlow using optimizers. Obtained an accuracy of 93% and 97% respectively.

Comet Cab Application Apr 2018 Developed an online cab booking web application
that helps UTD students to reserve a cab using his/her Id. Used MVC
Architecture, object oriented analysis and design using HTML, CSS, Bootstrap,
Angular, Java and REST API.

PUBLICATIONS  Research paper on project “RFID BASED ADVANCED TECHNOLOGY FOR
SECURITY IN SMART HOMES” was accepted by International Journal of Innovative
Research in Technology.  Published a research paper about “VIRTUAL REALITY
CONCEPT FOR ENTERTAINMENT” in International Journal of Advanced Research in
Computer Engineering and Technology. ISN:2278 - 1323 – Volume 5, Issue 5, May
2016

ACHIEVEMENTS AND EXTRA-CURRICULAR ACTIVITIES  Presented a project which uses
Block Chain technology in Hackathon conducted by GCS in UTD.  Working as a
Tech Officer in a data visualization club EnVision in UTD with motto data
tells, story sells  Selected for cometX program of institute for innovation
and entrepreneurship at UT Dallas.  Worked as Board Member of IEEE-
Professional Communication Society, a student chapter in VIT.  Supervised
graVITas 2015 as a Coordinator, a technical fest in VIT University.

------
TNC_team
The Next Closet | Software Engineer | Amsterdam, Netherlands | Onsite | Full-
time | €60k - €80k | 0.0% - 0.8%

Technical Lead Ruby on Rails & Mobile development team

You will lead our development team into the next phase of the company. It is a
technical job where you will be writing code, managing team decisions, and
mentoring your fellow developers into becoming even better coders.

The Next Closet is a fast-growing web-based and mobile marketplace for second
hand designer fashion. We have been in business since 2013 and our customer
base, sales & revenue are doubling every 12 months.

You will be hired in the capacity of technical lead, our aim however is to be
able to promote you to VP of Engineering or CTO at a later stage.

Apply via homrun—> [https://bit.ly/36l9vRD](https://bit.ly/36l9vRD)

------
webbruce
Printavo | Chicago, IL | Full-time | Remote |
[https://www.printavo.com](https://www.printavo.com)

I started Printavo from running a screen printing business in college. We
needed simple, software to keep track of our orders as they came in. The
solutions that were available were complicated and expensive. I built Printavo
to fix this.

Today, we're bootstrapped, profitable and a team of 13 in downtown Chicago.
We're looking for an another Software Engineer to join and help us continue to
grow.

Please email bruce@printavo.com to chat more.

Job description: [https://angel.co/company/printavo/jobs/260415-software-
engin...](https://angel.co/company/printavo/jobs/260415-software-engineer-
product-company)

~~~
ozgurgul
Are you looking for US only for remote?

------
aamar
Frame Health | Senior/Lead/Mid-level Developers, Product Managers | Los
Angeles area (Los Angeles, Hollywood, Santa Monica) | Full-time/Contract |
ONSITE | [http://framehealth.com](http://framehealth.com)

Frame Health brings the power of behavioral and personality science to enhance
many aspects of healthcare, leading to better outcomes, economics, and patient
happiness. Our growing company has exciting partnerships with leading national
healthcare organizations. We're seeking strong generalist technologists,
ideally with a data science interest or background. Front end, Back end,
product management work available. Technologies: Ruby/Rails, Python,
Javascript, and React. Please email: developerjobs@framehealth.com.

------
mszaleman
HomeLight | Senior Software Engineers | Onsite, Full-Time | San Francisco,
Seattle, Phoenix, and New York

HomeLight’s vision is a world where every real estate transaction is simple,
certain, and satisfying. We build software and provides services to home
buyers, sellers, and real estate agents including HomeLight Agent Matching,
the investor matching platform Simple Sale, consumer financial and lending
products through HomeLight Home Loans, and best-in-class transactional tools
through HomeLight Agent Services. To date, HomeLight has helped hundreds of
thousands of clients and real estate agents and takes part in billions of real
estate business every year.

Apply here:
[https://www.homelight.com/engineering](https://www.homelight.com/engineering)

------
damonster52
INFICON | Software Engineer | Onsite - Syracuse NY | Full Time |
www.inficon.com

INFICON is a chemical technologies company that creates world-class
instruments for gas analysis, measurement, and control and are vital to
manufacturers and end-users in the complex fabrication of semiconductors and
thin film coatings for optics, flat panel displays, solar cells, and
industrial vacuum coating applications.

We make products like the HAPSITE system which allows organizations (such as
the EPA) to detect, analyze, and name unknown organic compounds at accident
sites.

We are looking for those proficient in C/C++, Python, JavaScript, RESTful
APIs, and Linux environments (including embedded).

[https://www.inficon.com/en/careers/](https://www.inficon.com/en/careers/)

------
UUhiring
Unite Us - NYC or Remote | Full-Time |
[https://www.uniteus.com/](https://www.uniteus.com/)

Health tech company connecting health care and social care providers through
our software platform and human engagement services. We are looking for Mid to
Senior level engineers. Language agnostic but, Go and Ruby on Rails are
preferred.

\- Software Engineer/Senior Software Engineer: [https://www.uniteus.com/job-
openings/?gh_jid=4325466002](https://www.uniteus.com/job-
openings/?gh_jid=4325466002)

\- Software Engineer in Test: [https://www.uniteus.com/job-
openings/?gh_jid=4373314002](https://www.uniteus.com/job-
openings/?gh_jid=4373314002)

------
loaneco_recruit
Loan Ecosystem Online | NYC | Full-Stack Developer | Full-Time | Onsite |
100k-130k | [https://loaneco.net/](https://loaneco.net/)

Loan Ecosystem Online is a platform that is transforming the way middle market
loans are bought and sold. The platform drives efficiency into the currently
outdated middle market loan syndication process. Our current stack is Ruby on
Rails, AngularJS/Angular Hybrid, PostgreSQL, Redis, AWS and Docker. You will
be working closely alongside our founder and CEO, and be a part of the core
team that shapes the company as we grow.

Apply here [https://angel.co/l/28JSu2](https://angel.co/l/28JSu2) or email
your resume to me at neil@loaneco.net

------
rpenchina
Braze | Senior Engineers (Android / iOS / Back End / Front End / DevOps / SRE)
| New York City, NY | FULL-TIME ONSITE VISA

Braze delivers customer experiences across email, mobile, SMS, and web.
Customers, including Seamless, HBO, Disney, Urban Outfitters, and Venmo, use
the Braze platform to facilitate real-time experiences between brands and
consumers in a more authentic and human way. And we do it at scale – each
month, tens of billions of messages are sent to a network of over 2 billion
active users through Braze.

Need more proof? Braze was named a Leader in the Gartner Magic Quadrant for
Mobile Marketing Platforms in 2019. The company has also been named on the
Forbes Cloud 100, Inc. Magazine’s 2019 Best Places to Work, and Crain's 2019
Best Places to Work in NYC lists. We are headquartered in New York with
offices in London, San Francisco and Singapore. And we have over 400 employees
and are growing!

* Senior Android Engineer: [https://grnh.se/mcd7v31](https://grnh.se/mcd7v31) * Senior iOS Engineer: [https://grnh.se/b52nxi1](https://grnh.se/b52nxi1) * Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://grnh.se/h4psfq1](https://grnh.se/h4psfq1) * Senior Backend Engineer: [https://grnh.se/rh1uey1](https://grnh.se/rh1uey1) * Senior Front-End Engineer: [https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1](https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1) * Senior Site Reliability Engineer: [https://grnh.se/1180s4vp1](https://grnh.se/1180s4vp1) * Staff Engineer: [https://grnh.se/4a7949431](https://grnh.se/4a7949431)

To learn more about engineering at Braze, please check out our engineering
blog: [https://www.braze.com/perspectives/tag/building-
braze](https://www.braze.com/perspectives/tag/building-braze)

------
awill
Amazon Web Services - Lambda | Software Engineer, Manager | Seattle, WA |
ONSITE

Come and join AWS Lambda’s backend data plane team:

\- Software Development Engineer, Lambda:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/962645](https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/962645)

\- Senior Software Development Engineer, Lambda:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/878088](https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/878088)

\- Software Development Manager, Lambda:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/925818](https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/925818)

You can also email me your resume - wantony {AT} amazon_DOT_com. Please add
'HN' to the subject.

(\\*) Note, I currently don’t have openings for interns or recent college
grads.

------
TheTC
The Techno Creatives | Senior iOS Developer | Gothenburg, Sweden | ONSITE,
VISA SPONSORED

The Techno Creatives is a creative tech house based in Gothenburg and
Shenzhen, taking on projects from global companies in parallel with launching
own ventures, always combining creativity with great execution. With our
diverse team of talented designers and developers, we strive to help our
clients develop innovative concepts and transform them into digital and
tangible products.

We accept applicants from anywhere in the world!

Come check out our work:
[https://technocreatives.com/work](https://technocreatives.com/work)

For more information and to apply:
[https://technocreatives.com/jobs](https://technocreatives.com/jobs)

------
a13n
Canny | Full-Stack Engineer | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://canny.io](https://canny.io)

Canny helps software companies keep track of feature requests to build better
products.

* Early-stage startup, 5 person team, launched two years ago

* Over 500 customers, including industry-leading companies like MongoDB, Facebook, Lyft, Bench, and Compass

* 100% remote, distributed across US, Canada, UK, and Estonia

* Bootstrapped and profitable

We're hiring a full-stack engineer to help us build Canny. You'll be working
alongside founders and the whole team to make Canny more valuable to its
customers and grow faster.

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Redux, Node, MongoDB, AWS

[https://jobs.canny.io/engineering/full-stack-
engineer](https://jobs.canny.io/engineering/full-stack-engineer)

------
yule
ADAC Camping GmbH | Berlin | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://www.pincamp.de](https://www.pincamp.de)

PiNCAMP is a startup backed by the ADAC, the largest automobile club in
Europe. We want to make finding and booking camping vacations an enjoyable
experience.

We are currently looking for:

\- Site Reliability Engineer ([https://adac-pincamp-
jobs.personio.de/job/146017](https://adac-pincamp-
jobs.personio.de/job/146017))

Our stack includes Node.JS, Python, Go, Django, React.js, Gatsby, ES6 deployed
with Terraform & Ansible to a Docker Swarm on AWS. We have plenty of
interesting camping related topics to work on and we're looking for creative
and positive thinking developers to help us achieve our goals.

jobs@pincamp.de

------
namesjames
Solstice | Kin + Carta | Chicago, IL or New York, NY | Onsite | Full-time

Solstice | Kin + Carta is a Digital Innovation Firm, we are building full-
stack microservices solutions for Fortune 500 companies, giving them the speed
they need to compete in the digital age. We decompose monolithic, legacy
applications by modernizing them into microservices architectures. We also
create new, elegant digital customer experiences. At the same time, we
transform development teams through the use of Agile XP principles, including
pair programming, continuous delivery, and test-driven development.

Interested? Visit and apply at:
[https://www.solstice.com/careers](https://www.solstice.com/careers)

------
tapad
Tapad | Full-Time | Onsite: Oslo & Oslo | Open Compensation

Tapad is known for inventing and introducing the Tapad Graph™ to the industry.
At the heart of it, we dig data.

Tapad's Open Source tech stack (below) handle:

___________________________________________

Distributed Applications... Scala, Python

Distributed Computing... Google Cloud, BigQuery, DataFlow/Beam,

Open Source Technologies… Apache Spark, Apache Beam, Kubernetes

___________________________________________

Here are our open roles in Engineering:

Senior Data Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/989687eb1](https://grnh.se/989687eb1)

Software Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/27d6af831](https://grnh.se/27d6af831)

Senior Data Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/1ccd31401](https://grnh.se/1ccd31401)

------
mrratwork
Crisp | Front-end, Data Science, Backend |
[https://gocrisp.com](https://gocrisp.com) | REMOTE | Full-time

Crisp is a fully distributed, data-analytics startup working to reduce food
waste by improving forecasting across the supply chain.

We're more interested in the quality of the candidate than any particular
tech, but I'm listing what we use so you can decide if it's interesting to
you.

\- Front-end is built on react, typescript, and apollo. \- Data science uses
python, and jupyter. Must be able to code. \- Backend is kotlin, graphql, k8s.

Limited to mid/senior level candidates because we're entirely distributed. We
just don't feel like we can adequately support remote, junior candidates at
this stage of the company.

------
d-ward
Giant Monkey GmbH | Angular Frontend Developer | Berlin | Full-Time, ONSITE |
[https://giantmonkey.de](https://giantmonkey.de)

Giant Monkey offers the leading museum visitor management solution in the
German market. We are currently developing a new SaaS application for visitor
management in the culture and leisure industries. We have a small and young
team, live open communication and mutual trust, and we love good coffee.

We are growing and looking for humans with potential to strengthen our team: *
frontend developer with experience in Angular and GraphQL

Send your CV to jobs@giantmonkey.de and tell us a little about yourself: Who
are you? What are your interests? What else have you done in your life so far?
And what is your favorite monkey?

------
beigeotter
Prisma | Multiple Roles | Berlin, DE | Onsite or Remote |
[https://www.prisma.io/](https://www.prisma.io/)

Prisma is building the data layer for modern applications. Prisma is a suite
of open source database tooling to replace traditional ORMs and simplify
database workflows.

We are a small and dedicated team in Berlin working on making advanced data
infrastructure developed at large tech companies accessible to all developers
around the world.

Prisma has a really tranquil office located in beautiful Prenzlauer Berg and
for those interested in moving to Berlin, we offer a lot of help with
relocation!

We work in Rust, Typescript, and Go and are hiring across many departments
(engineering, support, developer relations, design etc)

~~~
nazka
Hello, I’m interested in an engineering position using these languages. Is
going fully remote possible for engineers or is this option only for
designers?

------
clee_tech01
Datawire | Software Engineers, ALL levels | ONSITE (Boston) and REMOTE |
Boston, MA | Full time | www.datawire.io

Datawire develops Ambassador, an open source kubernetes-native API gateway on
the Envoy Proxy. Thousands of organizations like Microsoft, Kubeflow,
AppDirect, and TicketMaster are using our product to automate edge operations.
We provide a complete solution for traffic management, application security,
and API development. Technology stack include Golang, Python, and C++.

More information at
[https://www.getambassador.io/](https://www.getambassador.io/) and
[https://github.com/datawire/ambassador](https://github.com/datawire/ambassador).

~~~
john-radio
Wow, this might be my favorite web site branding (at getambassador.io) I've
ever seen. 10,000,000 Whose Line points for incorporating Tux.

------
skellystudios
Stacker | FULL-TIME | REMOTE ONLY (limited to Europe!) .

We're on a mission to let anyone create software, by building a platform to
let you build apps without code.

We want to change the way software is built. That's a pretty big task, and
we've got some exciting problems:

.

If you're a PRODUCT-FOCUSED ENGINEER, come and talk to us about how we're
building a platform that lets us run rich, flexible apps built without fully
code.

You'll be creating a React-based app editor that lets users create software
through their browser.

You'll be building a Python-based backend that can connect to any data source,
and simulate running complex data processes.

You'll taking ideas from programming language design and turning them into
flexible functionality that can be used by non-programmers.

You'll be shipping new modules daily, which are used immediately by our users
to make their apps work better and do more.

.

If you're a MULTI-SKILLED PRODUCT DESIGNER (UI+UX+Product), come and help us
design a modular product that empowers non-developers to build the software
they need.

You'll be creating a flexible design system that we can be customized by the
user and still look great.

You'll be taking common web features like news feed and messaging, and
stripping them down to their most pure form so they work in any app.

You'll be designing a set of modules that let non-technical users feel
empowered and able to create amazing, innovative apps.

.

We're recently funded, and are a fully remote team, but we get together every
few months.

We believe in Radical Transparency, being Empathetic and Kind and Making a
Dent in the Universe.

Apply at [https://stacker.app/hiring](https://stacker.app/hiring) . Again,
hiring within Europe, and as always, no recruiters ;)

------
joefreeman
HireHand (www.hirehand.co.uk) | Software Engineer | London | Onsite | Full
time

HireHand is a labour platform that puts people first. We use AI-enabled
technology to connect businesses in rapidly automating industries with skilled
individuals looking for flexible work. We work primarily in the food retail
sector in London today, but are expanding geographically and vertically.

There are currently two of us in the tech team - both ex-SwiftKey, and our
founder is ex-McKinsey. Our tech stack is built on event sourcing, most of the
backend is in Elixir, we have a GraphQL API, a Rails app for business booking,
and a chat-oriented React Native app for the workers. We're just closing our
seed round, and looking for a generalist developer to join us.

careers+hn@hirehand.co.uk

------
marknicolosi
Aclaimant | Remote | Full Stack Developer | Full-time |
[https://aclaimant.com](https://aclaimant.com)

Aclaimant is looking for an experienced Clojure developer to join our team. At
Aclaimant we are redefining the way companies and employees work together to
manage risk. Our SaaS platform is built using Clojure and ClojureScript. We
work remotely from the comfort of our own homes. Pair programming is important
to us; it helps us build culture and share knowledge. We expect candidates to
be located within North America.

Email jobs@aclaimant.com for more information or visit
[https://aclaimant.com/careers-developer](https://aclaimant.com/careers-
developer)

------
NathanLands
I'm hiring engineer #1 for Lore.com. Based in San Francisco but remote is
okay!

Looking for someone experienced creating beautiful web apps with React. You
need to be comfortable moving fast and pivoting as we look for product market
fit.

Content buyers spent $79B in 2019. The market is booming because of streaming.
We're building a platform for artists, writers and fans to collaborate on
creating movie & television concepts to sell to buyers.

The idea was inspired by me spending a year partnered with Barrie
Osborne(producer of Lord of the Rings, Matrix, Mulan) trying to create a new
kind of movie studio where fans would provide feedback on storyboards and
prove interest in ideas before we made them.

Launching private beta in 3 weeks.

Email me at nathan@lore.com with resume / bio links.

------
pifgov
Presidential Innovation Fellows (PIF) | Marketing and Outreach Lead |
Washington, DC | ONSITE | [https://pif.gov](https://pif.gov)

The Presidential Innovation Fellows (PIF) program team is looking to hire a
Marketing and Outreach Lead. Our program pairs top technologists,
entrepreneurs, designers and innovators from the private sector to team up
with forward-thinking government agency partners to tackle challenging
problems for the American people.

Our new class of fellows will be digging in on a range of important work
including helping the U.S. Food and Drug Administration modernize and enhance
its technological and data capabilities; helping the U.S. Department of
Veterans Affairs become more data-driven and better leverage AI; working with
the Millennium Challenge Corporation to leverage the digital data revolution
to enable partner countries to drive their own development priorities; and
helping the Centers for Medicare & Medicaid Services modernize their
technology so that they can share data across the healthcare ecosystem to
support data-driven decision-making and innovative research.

Does this type of work sound like something you could passionately endorse? Do
you love to inspire people to action? Are you amazing at telling a story that
really pulls people in and truly engages them? You could be the right person
to join the PIF program team and serve as our next Outreach and Marketing
Lead.

This position requires a confident leader who is assertive and able to bring
big ideas to the table. A creative, conceptual thinker with big, outside-of-
the-box ideas who is also a tireless executor, able to roll up their sleeves
and translate those big ideas into action and business results.

Read more about the role here: [https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/outreach-and-
marketing-lead/](https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/outreach-and-marketing-lead/)

To apply, please send your resume to JoinTTS@gsa.gov with the subject line
"Presidential Innovation Fellows - Outreach and Marketing Lead".

------
mattbooy
Phantom | Python Developer, Front End Developer, QA | London, UK | ONSITE,
Full-Time | [https://phantom.land](https://phantom.land)

Phantom is a creative agency based in London and Auckland. We are always on
the lookout for amazing talent and are currently growing the team and have
vacancies for python engineers, front end developers and QAs of all levels in
our London office.

A small sample of the technologies, languages and frameworks we use include
Angular, Three.js, Unity, GCP, ES6, Django and Flask. Some recent Award
winning projects we've worked on include a facebook messenger game for Rick
Ross ([https://phantom.land/work/rick-ross](https://phantom.land/work/rick-
ross)), Market Finder ([https://phantom.land/work/market-
finder](https://phantom.land/work/market-finder)), a name generator for Judas
Priest ([https://phantom.land/work/judas-
priest](https://phantom.land/work/judas-priest)),and an AR data visualisation
piece for Google Partners ([https://phantom.land/work/looking-
beyond](https://phantom.land/work/looking-beyond)).

No matter what the role, we love Phantoms to be involved in everything from
strategy to delivery, working collaboratively with the entire agency to find
unique solutions to some amazing briefs. To help facilitate this we have our
own bar in the office and the cupboards are always stocked with snacks and
treats. Most importantly we have an awesome development and creative team in
place and are looking for more like-minded people who will keep pushing the
agency forward.

Please check out our new site
([https://phantom.land/jobs](https://phantom.land/jobs)) for more info on our
work and the current jobs available. Alternatively send matt@phntms.com an
email directly with your CV and any relevant information. I would love to see
any recent or personal projects in your email as well!

------
liangzan
Propine | Blockchain/Software Engineers all levels | Singapore | Visa, Onsite
| Full-time, Salary + Options

Propine([https://www.propineglobal.com/](https://www.propineglobal.com/)) is a
VC funded fintech startup based in Singapore. We started Propine to build the
infrastructure that enables the financial systems of the future. We just got a
regulatory license from the Monetary Authority of Singapore and are raising
our Series A to expand the team. You'd get to work with different blockchains,
build enterprise grade applications that serves financial institutions, and do
serious security. Prior blockchain experience isn't necessary.

Please contact Zan at zan@propineglobal.com.

------
promptworks
PromptWorks | Sr. UX Designer | Philadelphia PA | ONSITE
[https://promptworks.com/](https://promptworks.com/)

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python, Elixir and JavaScript (mostly
React and React-Native).

Open position:

    
    
      • Sr. UX Designer
    

[https://www.promptworks.com/jobs](https://www.promptworks.com/jobs)

------
jondauch
Mark43 | Various engineering roles | New York, NY / Toronto / Charlotte |
ONSITE [https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Fight crime with code

We build software that literally helps save lives. Our clients are Police
Departments, 911 Dispatchers and First Responders

Be a part of an awesome team in a late stage startup (featured on multiple
“next startups to break out” lists). Learn more here:
[https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Back-end: Java ElasticSearch Kafka

Front-end: React Redux JavaScript

Hiring:

[Sr|Mid-level] Software Engineers (Back and Front End) [Sr] Data Engineer
(Kinesis / Kafka) [VP] Engineering [Manager] Engineering

------
neilpanchal
Rigetti Quantum Computing | Multiple Software Engineering Positions |
Berkeley, CA | Onsite

[https://www.rigetti.com/](https://www.rigetti.com/)

We are a full stack quantum computing company with a mission to build world's
most powerful computers. Our team, Quantum Software Engineering, is
responsible for building internal software tools to help design, fabricate,
test and deploy Quantum ICs. We are currently looking for:

\- Senior Data Engineer

\- Full Stack Software Engineer

\- Senior Software Architect

Please visit
[https://www.rigetti.com/careers](https://www.rigetti.com/careers) or send me
a note with your resume at - npanchal@rigetti.com. For any questions, please
feel free to reach out to me.

------
dbaneman
Taptap Send | New York, NY | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.taptapsend.com](https://www.taptapsend.com)

Taptap Send is a remittance app to send money to Africa. We are working
towards meeting one of UN's 2030 Sustainable Goals to allow cross-border
payments with less than 3% fees (currently at ~9% in sub-Saharan Africa). Come
join a mission-driven business that helps some of the neediest people in the
world.

Tech stack: AWS, Docker, Terraform, Ansible, Kotlin, Spring Boot, Python,
JavaScript, React Native

Open Roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://taptapsend.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk03hzf/](https://taptapsend.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk03hzf/)

------
Codecademy
Codecademy | New York, NY USA | Full time

We provide over 200 hands-on interactive lessons ranging from Python to R to
Javascript and everything in between. Our learners have gone on to start
companies, new jobs, and new lives thanks to what they've learned with
Codecademy, and we're thrilled to be working to take that impact to the next
level. We've raised over $40m in venture capital funding from top investors
including Union Square Ventures, Kleiner Perkins, Naspers, Y Combinator, and
more.

We are currently hiring for:

Backend Engineer: Learning Technologies & Author team
[https://grnh.se/3245d7c12](https://grnh.se/3245d7c12)

Director of Product Engineering
[https://grnh.se/3231ddd42](https://grnh.se/3231ddd42)

Engineering Manager [https://grnh.se/355971f42](https://grnh.se/355971f42)

Frontend Engineer: Learning Technologies & Author Team
[https://grnh.se/1e3446542](https://grnh.se/1e3446542)

Head of Growth Engineering
[https://grnh.se/962e2eba2](https://grnh.se/962e2eba2)

Lead Software Engineer: Platform team
[https://grnh.se/25c94c082](https://grnh.se/25c94c082)

Senior Backend Engineer: Learner Experience team
[https://grnh.se/e24a7f852](https://grnh.se/e24a7f852)

Senior Data Engineer [https://grnh.se/90de4b502](https://grnh.se/90de4b502)

Senior Frontend Engineer: Growth Team
[https://grnh.se/a8b7feb82](https://grnh.se/a8b7feb82)

Senior Software Engineer: Systems & Infrastructure team
[https://grnh.se/7e1bb2082](https://grnh.se/7e1bb2082)

------
connie2-unify
UnifyID | Redwood City, CA | Full-time | Onsite | Competitive |
[https://unify.id/](https://unify.id/)

UnifyID is building a revolutionary identity platform based on implicit
authentication. Our solution allows people to identify themselves in a unique
way that is extremely difficult to forge or crack. Best of all, we are doing
it in a way that respects user privacy.

Latest Announcements -
[https://unify.id/press.html](https://unify.id/press.html) \- SXSW Security &
Privacy 2017 Winner \- RSA Innovation Sandbox Unanimous 2017 Winner \-
TechCrunch Disrupt SF Battlefield 2016 Runner-Up \- Stanford StartX S15

Roles: \- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2o6BRhw](http://bit.ly/2o6BRhw) \- Machine Learner:
[http://bit.ly/2AUOfnD](http://bit.ly/2AUOfnD) \- Machine Learning Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/31NAqmF](http://bit.ly/31NAqmF) \- Front End Developer:
[http://bit.ly/2OoZyw3](http://bit.ly/2OoZyw3) \- Senior iOS Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2Iqn08x](http://bit.ly/2Iqn08x) \- Android Lead Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2o67LL5](http://bit.ly/2o67LL5) \- Lead DevOps Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/30K9eDN](http://bit.ly/30K9eDN) \- QA Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2IoYML](http://bit.ly/2IoYML) \- Senior Product Manager:
[http://bit.ly/2ogdVIu](http://bit.ly/2ogdVIu) \- Director of Sales
Engineering: [http://bit.ly/2Me3AF0](http://bit.ly/2Me3AF0)

Excellent team, comprehensive benefits, great light-filled office, visa
sponsorship, exciting growth, and meaningful impact at this early-stage VC
funded startup.

Email: careers@unify.id

------
nikkinotnicole
Lightbend | Scala Consultant | New York,NY | Remote, Full-time | $140-180K |
[http://bit.ly/2NIRNz7](http://bit.ly/2NIRNz7)

You will be advising, assisting and supporting software developers,
architects, product and business owners to evolve architectures and design
solutions. You can essentially live anywhere in North America.This is much
more than a coding position - they are looking for true consultants with a
substantial technical background. Must be ok with traveling 50% of the year
domestically. Must have at least 4 years of experience using
Scala,Akka,Play.Email me at nicole@functionalworks.com if interested!

------
ksowocki
Gitcoin ( [https://gitcoin.co](https://gitcoin.co) ) | Software Engineer(s) -
Product | Remote | [https://gitcoin.co/jobs](https://gitcoin.co/jobs) |
[https://gitcoin.co/explorer](https://gitcoin.co/explorer)

Gitcoin's mission is to "Grow Open Source". Gitcoin is a toolbox of Ethereum-
based tools that help open source repo maintainers fund, incentivize, and
manage work in Open Source Software.

We don't have an ICO or token; We are a team of 13 funded by ConsenSys, and
have distributed about $2.5mm to the ecosystem since launch in November 2017.

------
gleepglop
World Wide Technology HQ in St. Louis, MO || Hiring in our Virtual Office; St.
Louis, MO; Denver, CO

Job site:
[https://recruiting.adp.com/srccar/public/RTI.home?c=2166501&...](https://recruiting.adp.com/srccar/public/RTI.home?c=2166501&d=WWTExternalCareerSite#/)

We have more than 150 current openings for software and application
development related careers.

World Wide Technology, Inc. offers excellent benefits and competitive
compensation. Visit our company web page at
[https://www.wwt.com](https://www.wwt.com) for more information.

Equal Opportunity Employer Minorities/Women/Veterans/Disabled

------
hardingmatt
Zippity | Boston, MA | ONSITE, FULL-TIME | Front-end Software Engineer |
zippitycars.com

Zippity makes it extremely easy for people to get their car maintenance done.

We bring the auto shop right to you while you're at work. And we use
technology to make the whole process convenient and easy to understand.

We've gotten over 1000 5-star reviews and expanded to 5 states. But it's only
Day 1 -- we have a ton of other things we're excited to build.

\---

Our software stack is modern and scalable. (Buzz words but true.)

* Backend: Python, Flask, SQLAlchemy

* Frontend: React, React Native

* Infrastructure: AWS, Heroku

Job description:
[https://zippitycars.com/jobs/frontend](https://zippitycars.com/jobs/frontend)

\---

If you want to join a team of 3 engineers and have a big impact, email me:

matt -at- zippitycars.com

------
VKerstholt
AWL techniek | Full stack | R&D | On-site | Full time | Harderwijk Netherlands

How often do you get the chance to work on software that is connected to large
machines? We offer a job were you could use your programming knowledge in a
different context in an unusual environment. As the R&D department of a
machine builder, we started one year ago with developing software products
around our machines. As a result, there is now the foundation for the first
software product and we are looking for reinforcements for this young team!

Besides developing code, you have the ability to assimilate new technologies
quickly and the word impossible isn't in your dictionary.

Technologies used in te stack:

\- Golang

\- React + Redux

\- PostgreSQL

\- Docker

To apply email to; v.kerstholt (at) awl (dot) nl

------
bhaney
Postmates | San Francisco or REMOTE | Software Engineer, Backend | Full time

Postmates is focused on providing a thriving marketplace allowing anyone to
purchase anything from anywhere in their city or community and have it
delivered in minutes.

I'm an engineer here and not a recruiting person, but this is a pretty nice
place to work both in terms of culture and compensation. My (mostly remote)
team uses a lot of Elixir and GraphQL, so we're currently looking for another
Elixir dev. There are also Go and Python positions available on other teams if
Elixir isn't your thing. Apply at
[https://grnh.se/b24fbe701](https://grnh.se/b24fbe701)

------
janbernhart
Adyen | (Java) Software Engineer | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE |
Relocation & Visa Sponsored

Adyen is a leading payments company. Speed is the foundation of our company.
We think fast. We work fast. We launch fast. We're looking for software
engineers that like to have ownership from inception to implementation, have a
critical mindset, and care about quality and security.

Interested? Contact jan.bernhart@adyen.com or check
[https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/development/position...](https://www.adyen.com/careers/vacancies/development/position/75745/java-
software-engineer)

------
Silverside
Silverside Detectors | Sr./Jr. Software Developers | Cambridge, MA | ONSITE

We help governments reduce the threat of nuclear terrorism. We’re a
bootstrapped, product-led startup, building radiation detectors and associated
software systems for government and commercial customers.

We are hiring both a Sr and Jr software engineer for the planning and
development of a platform that facilitates secure, documented, permissions-
based sharing of data from smart city infrastructure into next-generation
radiation detection networks.

See [https://sside.co/about/jobs/](https://sside.co/about/jobs/) for posting,
and send resume to Sarah, jobs@sside.co

------
pwncake
The Hustle | Full-stack Engineer | SF | Full-time |
[https://thehustle.co](https://thehustle.co)

The Hustle covers tech and business news with a daily email covering what you
need to know with smart writeups.

Our engineering team is growing and building tools to support a growing
business that is showing that media can be done profitably and smartly. We're
looking for a senior full-stack engineer (5+ years of experience) to help us
advance this space.

Job description:
[https://jobs.lever.co/thehustle/0fbc407c-fe20-4b96-89e1-1d6d...](https://jobs.lever.co/thehustle/0fbc407c-fe20-4b96-89e1-1d6d16d5e2fb)

------
smcneill
Paperspace (YCW15)| Brooklyn, NY | Full-Time | ONSITE Paperspace is a high-
performance cloud computing and ML development platform for building,
training, and deploying machine learning models. Tens of thousands of
individuals, startups and enterprises use Paperspace to iterate faster and
collaborate on intelligent, real-time prediction engines. We're hiring for a
few roles, and we'd love to connect if you're interested!

• Cloud Infrastructure Engineer

• Senior Frontend Engineer

• Fullstack Engineer (Javascript and Go positions)

• Growth Marketing Manager

Want to learn more? View all job descriptions at
[https://jobs.lever.co/paperspace](https://jobs.lever.co/paperspace)

------
mdose
Peek | Senior iOS Engineer (Seattle Only), Senior DevOps Engineer (Seattle or
SF), Frontend Engineer (SF Only) | Seattle & San Francisco | ONSITE & VISA
(transfer+treaty) | Full-time

Peek makes the world's tours & activities easily bookable — anytime, anywhere.
Our leading technology empowers operators to manage and grow their businesses.

We're looking for talented engineers to come work on our industry-leading SaaS
for tours and activities operators in Seattle. We're well-funded and are
growing quickly. We use Ruby, Elixir, Ember, React, Swift, PostgreSQL,
RabbitMQ, GraphQL, Realm, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, GCP. Join us!

See full job descriptions and apply here:

> Senior iOS Engineer | Seattle | :
> [https://jobs.lever.co/peek/091bd21b-eaba-402c-b563-d17ccf12e...](https://jobs.lever.co/peek/091bd21b-eaba-402c-b563-d17ccf12eaea?lever-
> origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

> Senior DevOps Engineer | Seattle | :
> [https://jobs.lever.co/peek/95d474d1-fd33-48b8-9fa6-72875c170...](https://jobs.lever.co/peek/95d474d1-fd33-48b8-9fa6-72875c1709c3?lever-
> origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

> Senior DevOps Engineer | San Francisco | :
> [https://jobs.lever.co/peek/3557efe5-88c4-4508-aa32-1679f5b46...](https://jobs.lever.co/peek/3557efe5-88c4-4508-aa32-1679f5b46a0d?lever-
> origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

> Frontend Engineer | San Francisco | :
> [https://jobs.lever.co/peek/8c8f9989-875c-4734-aa67-5c3fe47d8...](https://jobs.lever.co/peek/8c8f9989-875c-4734-aa67-5c3fe47d87d1?lever-
> origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Check out the rest of our stack: [https://stackshare.io/peek/peek-
stack](https://stackshare.io/peek/peek-stack)

If you have any questions, feel free to email megan DOT dose AT peek DOT com

------
Tarrosion
Zoba | backend engineer and more | Boston / Cambridge / Somerville, MA, USA |
ONSITE | FULLTIME | competitive salary + benefits + equity

Zoba provides demand estimation and optimization APIs for mobility. Right now,
our customers are primarily micromobility companies interested in questions
like “where should we place our vehicles,” “how should we rebalance our
fleet,” and "which vehicles should we discount?" Our mission is to “improve
the efficiency of cities and the lives of people that live in them.”

Presently we’re a team of 10 people who believe hard in the power and
importance of cities as engines of human well-being. We’re looking for a
backend engineer with a few years of experience to work on our API. Our
backend stack is Python, Django, Postgres/PostGIS, and AWS. Other tools we use
include NodeJS, React, Julia, and Gurobi. Of course, we’re always looking for
talented, thoughtful, kind people, so if you’re an engineer or data scientist
interested in what we do, please get in touch!

We work hard to make Zoba an actively great place to work. Perks include:

\- Sane working hours (e.g. since I joined last fall, I’ve worked one night
and no weekends)

\- Unlimited vacation policy, with a suggested minimum number of days (to
avoid the slide to people trying to be tough by taking 0 days)

\- Roughly biweekly seminars on team members’ interests, typically not
directly work related

\- Weekly team lunches

\- Have plenty of runway and backed by excellent investors including CRV,
Founder Collective, Mark Cuban, and Kaggle founder Anthony Goldbloom

To talk about any and all job opportunities or general questions, you can
contact our cofounder Joseph at joseph@zoba.com. You can also check out a more
formal job posting at
[https://jobs.lever.co/zoba](https://jobs.lever.co/zoba). My role at Zoba is
lead data scientist and, empirically, team baker [0]. I’m available at
evan@zoba.com if you want to chat.

[0] top rated recent work includes tea caramel bonbons, cardamom buns, and
everything bagel flavored challah.

------
noobiemcfoob
Revenue Analytics | Software Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE Atlanta, GA

Revenue Analytics is a SaaS company that helps big companies make big revenue
decisions in pricing, products and promotions. Our analytics solutions drive
millions in revenue uplift and eliminate wasted time.

We're hiring software engineers of all levels to build out a catalog of
analytics products. Our software stack is primarily Python and orchestrated
containers in AWS.

Unfortunately, we DO NOT offer visa sponsorship.

Apply at
[https://www.revenueanalytics.com/careers](https://www.revenueanalytics.com/careers)
or email me with a cover letter and resume at
lblackwood[at]revenueanalytics[dot]com

~~~
noobiemcfoob
An update, Revenue Analytics will support immigration sponsorship for
qualified candidates.

------
pa7
Splunk | Frontend Engineer + Other Eng Roles | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
Full-time | Benefits + Equity [0]

My team at Splunk is currently looking for frontend (and data visualization)
engineers of all levels to help build tools & user interfaces to analyze and
extract insights from data utilizing state of the art frontend technologies.

Read more: [http://bit.ly/frontend-positions](http://bit.ly/frontend-
positions)

Feel free to ping me at pwied at company name .com (add HN to the subject) if
you have any questions

[0] [http://bit.ly/benefits-and-perks-at-splunk](http://bit.ly/benefits-and-
perks-at-splunk)

------
TenXThabs
TenX | Rust jobs| Singapore | Full-time | Onsite | Visa Provided

We believe in a future with programmable money - by the people, for the
people. We are on a mission to transition the world from old money to
programmable money by providing global financial services built on top of
crypto.

Current openings:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://apply.workable.com/tenx/j/E7EEBD7D90/](https://apply.workable.com/tenx/j/E7EEBD7D90/)

\- Research Engineer, Blockchain (Sydney):
[https://apply.workable.com/tenx/j/450D5ADD0B](https://apply.workable.com/tenx/j/450D5ADD0B)

------
mathilde55
Description:Smartcar | Mountain View | Full-Time |
[https://smartcar.com](https://smartcar.com) The connected car API for
developers.

Here are our open roles:

\- Sr Back-End Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/846f178c-0739-4ff8-a69e-34062...](https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/846f178c-0739-4ff8-a69e-340621d736f2)

\- Sr Front-End Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/2600777f-5f9f-444b-9a6b-1eeee...](https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/2600777f-5f9f-444b-9a6b-1eeee8c41749)

Feel free to reach out to our internal recruiter directly!

mathilde@smartcar.com

------
i_like_pie
Streamlabs |C++ engineers and Designers | Full-time | Vancouver or SF | Onsite
| VISA | $90-$120K + equity

\- What: make tools for live streamers (core business today)

\- Mission: enable creators turn their passion into a business

\- Results: used by 70% of Twitch streamers; paid out $475M to streamers since
inception

\- Details on roles, culture, funding, stack and more
[https://gist.github.com/george731/53d7edfb01cfb25bc15494d852...](https://gist.github.com/george731/53d7edfb01cfb25bc15494d852..).

\- Process: take home problem -> google hangouts or on site -> offer (we will
move quickly and will do our best to not waste your time)

\- Visa: will sponsor

\- Contact: careers@streamlabs.com

------
litcharts
LitCharts | Frontend Developer | Full-time | Remote Only (USA) |
[https://www.litcharts.com](https://www.litcharts.com)

LitCharts (www.litcharts.com) is a literary resource with over 1400 guides to
books, poems, literary terms, a complete set of Shakespeare translations, and
more. Millions of students, teachers, and general interest readers use the
LitCharts website and mobile apps every month.

Overall Responsibilities of this Position

    
    
      - Refining and improving our UI/UX on desktop, tablet, and mobile with a focus on responsiveness, accessibility, and cross-browser compatibility.
      - Working closely with tech, design, and product teams to create, implement, and update features and designs.
      - Translating designs and wireframes into well-crafted code.
    

Experience and Expertise We’re Looking For

Requirements

    
    
      - Fluency with HTML/Haml, CSS/SCSS, and React/JavaScript/jQuery or similar.
      - Experience with Git, Webpack, Babel, and front-end frameworks (especially Bootstrap).
      - Experience implementing designs with a focus on cross-browser compatibility, responsiveness, and accessibility.
      - Ability to work remotely and take ownership of projects with minimal oversight.
      - A desire to continuously improve our stack and develop your own skillset.
      - Strong communication skills and willingness to ask questions and receive feedback.
    

Bonus points

    
    
      - Proficiency with Ruby on Rails and/or experience with React Native.
      - Design experience (familiarity with making wireframes, Sketch, Photoshop etc).
      - Passion for education, education technology, and/or literature.
    

We’re a small remote team, and the code you write will have a direct impact on
our success and will reach millions of users. We work flexible hours but
typically stick to 9am-5pm EST and are looking for someone able to do the
same. All applicants must be legally authorized to work in the United States.

To apply for this position, please send your latest resume, a link to your
Github profile, and anything else you'd like us to know to
hiring@litcharts.com.

------
AlexITC
IOHK | Scala Developer | Remote | Full-time |
[https://iohk.io](https://iohk.io)

We are a fully remote company working mainly on blockchain and
cryptocurrencies, we have lots of researchers and have a formal methods team,
our main programming languages are Haskell, Scala, and Rust, this position is
Scala specific.

Feel free to apply directly, or contact me (email on my profile) if you have
any question.

Job Description: [https://iohk.io/en/careers/fk0377n/software-engineer-
scala/](https://iohk.io/en/careers/fk0377n/software-engineer-scala/)

------
timzaman
Tesla | Palo Alto | AutoPilot Machine Learning Infrastructure l | Onsite |
Full time

Pytorch, Python, C++, GPUs, HPC. Pick three!

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/timzaman](https://www.linkedin.com/in/timzaman)

------
dcposch
Dynasty | Engineer | Los Angeles LA / Venice, CA | ONSITE

We're making AI for real estate. Our business is growing and we're looking for
a great engineer to help expand our bot’s capabilities and scale.

Our first product is Lisa, an agent that leases houses and apartments. Our
clients now include some of the biggest companies in real estate.

Speaking for myself, this is one of the most fun and technically challenging
projects I’ve worked on.

ML: Python, Tensorflow. Backend: Java, Typescript, Terraform. Frontend: React,
Typescript, GraphQL, Apollo.

(Experience with any of those is nice but not required. Tell us about what
you've shipped and what motivates you!)

If you’re interested, please email me: dc@dynasty.com

------
RedBalloonSec
Red Balloon Security | New York, NY | Full time and Interns | Onsite | Visa
welcome | Undergraduate, Masters, PhD| Rolling start dates/application
deadline|redballoonsecurity.com

About Us: Red Balloon Security is a venture backed startup cyber security
company headquartered in New York City. Our mission is to provide embedded
device manufacturers with strong host-based firmware security. We believe all
embedded devices require strong protections against malware and intrusions,
and seek to provide these protections to our customers.

Our key markets include enterprise equipment, automotive, medical, unified
communications, SCADA, Internet-of-Things, network infrastructure and more.
There is a vast universe of vulnerable embedded devices deployed around the
world that need security.

We have created a means to inject our Symbiote host-based security technology
onto any device, regardless of CPU type, regardless of functionality,
regardless of operating system and without changing the performance and
functionality of the device. We do not require access to customer source code,
nor do we require manufacturers to change their product design to accommodate
our security solution.

Red Balloon Security offers a full benefits package, 401k, a generous vacation
policy, and paid health and dental plans. The company is located in Midtown
West in New York City. We are an Equal Opportunity Employer of minorities,
women, protected veterans, and individuals with disabilities.

Open Positions:

Security Researcher / Security Software Engineer Software Engineer Business
Development Analyst Software Engineer in Test Security Intern Business
Development Intern

More detailed job descriptions:
[https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/](https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/)
To apply, email the following addresses:

•Security Researcher/Security Software Engineer/Security Intern: jobs-
researcher@redballoonsecurity.com •Software Engineer: jobs-
software@redballoonsecurity.com •Business Development Analyst/Intern: jobs-
business@redballoonsecurity.com •Software Engineer in Test: jobs-
sdet@redballoonsecurity.com

~~~
yasoob
I sent an email a month (or maybe more) ago but never heard back. :/

------
DoingTheDream
Thunkable | Full-stack Software Engineers | San Francisco | Fulltime | Onsite
| www.thunkable.com

Thunkable was founded on a simple mission to enable anyone to build their own
awesome apps. We believe that by doing so, we can grow and diversify the
community of technology creators. We've created a web-based, no/low code,
drag-and-drop tool that allows people to easily develop fully custom cross-
platform mobile apps.

We are strongly committed to diversity in hiring!

Tech stack: React, Node/Express, GraphQL, React Native, MongoDB, Kubernetes

[https://thunkable.com/#/careers](https://thunkable.com/#/careers)

------
vira28
Horizon Technologies | Multiple positions | Developers, Interns, Software
Instructors | San Francisco, Chennai, remote

Hello Folks, I have an opening to share with you.

We are looking for Software Development Intern/Developers/Instructors.
Preferably someone have prior experience with Python or Javascript and
interest in understanding the fundamentals. This is an interesting
opportunity. You will be one of the core members who will be shaping the
product and also working directly with the Co-Founders (who are primarily
based out of San Francisco)

If this is interesting for you then please share your resume to tech@aprl.la

Also, Please feel free to reach out in case of any queries.

------
arbesfeld
LogRocket | Cambridge, MA | Boston, MA | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://logrocket.com](https://logrocket.com)

LogRocket is a logging service that helps developers fix problems in their
JavaScript apps by letting them replay bugs. Our product is used by hundreds
of companies like UserTesting, Carfax, and NBC to eliminate the guesswork for
developers as they fix bugs. We are a few engineers today and looking to
double our team in the next few months. If you are interested in joining at
the ground-floor of a venture-funded, fast-growing company, feel free to reach
out to matt at logrocket dot com.

------
whitperson
Software Engineer - Personalization | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Software Engineer - Integrations Team | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Onsite Software Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Lead Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Senior Software Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Director of Data Science | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Senior Software Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Select Support Engineer | New York, NY |
[https://grnh.se/ea38166a1](https://grnh.se/ea38166a1)

Sailthru is one of the fastest-growing SaaS companies in NYC. Our retail and
publishing customers are among the largest organizations worldwide and they
use our platform to provide a connected customer experience across email, web
and mobile.

We're a technology team that...

...is composed of small collaborative teams across engineering, data science,
data platforms, and ops

...solves challenges that make a real impact on the day-to-day operations of
our customers

...scales our platforms to handle billions of monthly inbound and outbound
messages

...uses data science to drive predictive marketing

...and makes significant contributions to the scalability of our technology
and has a voice in the direction of our product and operations

If interested, please email: mwhitman+hackernews@sailthru.com

------
EthanSutin
Squad (YC W18) | Android / Fullstack Engineers | Full-Time | San Francisco |
REMOTE | [https://squadapp.io](https://squadapp.io) Squad is a new way to hang
out with your friends––sharing screens, watching YouTube & TikTok while
chatting live on video together. It’s the next best thing to hanging out IRL.
Our novel approach makes screen time more connective and collaborative for Gen
Z.

Our mission is to reduce loneliness by bringing people together to engage in
meaningful and fun experiences. We’ve raised a $5M seed led by First Round and
have a fast-growing userbase, mostly of teen girls.

We are a distributed team with a hub in San Francisco. You’ll be implementing
fun and engaging features to delight our growing user base. You will be deeply
involved in the design process, and own features from conception to roll out.

\- Android:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/squadappio/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/squadappio/view/P_AAAAAAIAACCLc5CY7ZJjtl)

\- Fullstack:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/squadappio/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/squadappio/view/P_AAAAAAIAACCAVrF0dzfIA2)

We’re also looking for a couple of contractors for specific projects -- on the
web and iOS.

I recently wrote about our cap table and shared all of our investors because I
firmly believe early employees should know who they are working to make richer
and more powerful in the world. Read it here:
[https://medium.com/allraise/your-companys-cap-table-
matters-...](https://medium.com/allraise/your-companys-cap-table-matters-it-s-
who-you-re-making-wealthy-and-powerful-in-the-world-c63cca36ccfa)

We’re a creative, diverse and fast-moving team that’s passionate about
building the future of social communication. If you are driven by ownership
and impact, we’d love to hear from you! Feel free to ping my cofounder
directly with any questions at ethan@squadapp.io

------
alexeys
Crew | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite \- Senior Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/crewapp/50a83c66-5012-47cb-
bee1-c6b6c0...](https://jobs.lever.co/crewapp/50a83c66-5012-47cb-
bee1-c6b6c0c0e841)

Crew is a group messaging and productivity platform geared for those who don’t
work in front of a computer. We are looking for enthusiastic and passionate
backend engineers to help us build and scale our real-time backend system. We
iterate quickly and de-centralize our decision making; therefore this person
will make a huge impact on our product, users and growth.

------
mjkrooker
Ambra Health ([https://ambrahealth.com](https://ambrahealth.com)) | JavaScript
Engineer, Web DICOM Viewer | Full time | REMOTE

We are looking for a senior JavaScript developer to join our team building a
web-based DICOM viewer. The viewer is part of Ambra Health’s medical image
sharing platform. The ideal candidate would be able to work independently with
minimal supervision, seasoned to make good design/architecture decisions.

Requirements:

\- Experience building software for DICOM images

\- Canvas, HTML5, CSS

\- TypeScript, React, JQuery

\- WebGL, image processing

\- Fluency in English, excellent communication skills

\- Self-starter, proactive, organized

\- Kind, collaborative, humble

Send me an email with your resume: mike+jobs@ambrahealth.com

------
youngalfred
Young Alfred | VP Engineering/Senior Backend Engineer | Junior Backend
Engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE | New York City, NY | www.youngalfred.com

Young Alfred is a marketplace that helps homeowners compare and buy home
insurance online. We are building the stripe/plaid like infrastructure into
insurance carriers and opening up the YA API for others to leverage our core
technology to access 35 insurance carriers across all 50 US states.

We're seeking a VPE/Senior Backend Engineer. These are ground floor roles with
significant responsibility & upside opportunity. Lighter salary & heavier
equity.

Please email: apply@youngalfred.com

------
danecjensen
Sock Club | Web Developer (Ruby on Rails, Javascript) | Austin, TX | FULL-
TIME, ONSITE, [https://custom.sockclub.com](https://custom.sockclub.com) and
[https://www.sockclub.com](https://www.sockclub.com)

The retail landscape is shifting it's reorganizing from around the automobile
to around the smartphone. We are working to capitalize on this change by
building a DNVB (digitally native vertical brand) and also working on the
discovery problem for ecommerce. If you're interested in this opportunity
contact me at dane@sotmclub.com

------
willemwijnans
Aula Education | Remote Only |
[https://aula.education](https://aula.education)

Aula is a social learning platform built for education. Aula replaces emails
and learning management systems (e.g. Moodle, Canvas, Blackboard, D2L) with
digital infrastructure designed to encourage conversation and participation. A
digital campus that complements an institution’s physical campus, Aula enables
new ways to teach, learn, and create community.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/aula-education](https://www.keyvalues.com/aula-
education)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Full-stack JavaScript Engineer (React / Node.js):
[https://www.notion.so/Remote-Senior-Full-stack-JavaScript-
En...](https://www.notion.so/Remote-Senior-Full-stack-JavaScript-Engineer-
React-Node-js-01f59910adf740a0b3ee5b6f3f25fa6c)

\- Product Manager: [https://www.notion.so/Remote-Product-Manager-
Aula-9fe454ed57...](https://www.notion.so/Remote-Product-Manager-
Aula-9fe454ed57b14e15a8f3cde6c9a8348a)

\- US Head of Marketing: [https://www.notion.so/aulaeducation/US-Head-of-
Marketing-d98...](https://www.notion.so/aulaeducation/US-Head-of-
Marketing-d989a7164b294c1a84b58cab52a8d2dc)

Tech Stack: We use React and React Native for our frontends and Node.js for
our backend, which is built around the microservices paradigm. Some services
have been migrated to serverless logic, in order to have more concurrent users
on Aula simultaneously.

In order to support this architecture, we use Docker and everything is
deployed and managed on our AWS infrastructure which is defined by Terraform
code. More details here: [https://blog.aula.education/bringing-educational-
infrastruct...](https://blog.aula.education/bringing-educational-
infrastructure-into-the-21st-century-the-stack-be66b1a743c0)

------
lyonlim
Pigeonhole Live
([https://www.pigeonholelive.com](https://www.pigeonholelive.com)) | Singapore
| FULL TIME, ONSITE, VISA

Pigeonhole Live is a real-time live audience engagement tool with q&a, polls
and quizzes that makes meetings and events more interactive and engaging for
both participants and speakers. Through anonymity, it also allows for a safe
space where employees can raise questions and share concerns with the
management.

Positions available:

    
    
      - DevOps Engineer (SRE)
      - Full Stack Software Engineers (JavaScript / PHP / Go)
    

Send your resume to lyon@pigeonlab.com

------
domh
ReadMe (YC W15) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://readme.io](https://readme.io)

ReadMe provides every company the ability to easily create beautiful
documentation, and build loyal, productive developer communities. With ReadMe,
you can build developer portals that combine support, tutorials, topical
guides and API exploration. ReadMe makes it trivial to keep docs up-to-date
and has community oriented features that help drive adoption.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/readme](https://www.keyvalues.com/readme)

Here are our open roles:

\- Product-focused Node/React Developer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/readmeio/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/readmeio/view/P_AAAAAAEAAADKbSRLOxZHG4?trackingTag=keyValues)

\- Frontend Developer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/readmeio/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/readmeio/view/P_AAAAAAEAAC6FWEQBDKq42I?trackingTag=keyValues)

\- Developer Evangelist:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/readmeio/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/readmeio/view/P_AAAAAAEAAC6IXbk-
vVF5iK?trackingTag=keyValues)

\- Support Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/readmeio/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/readmeio/view/P_AAAAAAEAAC6Bk1mW8uW552?trackingTag=keyValues)

Tech Stack: Backend: Node.js, Express, MongoDB/Mongoose, Testing (Mocha, Jest,
Supertest, Nock), and Nginx (Caching server, SSL certificate generation
service) Frontend: Angular 1, React Hosting/Infrastructure: Heroku, AWS,
MongoDB Atlas, GitHub, Codeclimate, CircleCI

------
rubythis
Smartsheet | Software Engineers + QA | Seattle + Bellevue + Boston | Full Time
+ ONSITE + VISA

Rated best company to work for in Seattle and Boston

Tech stack includes Java, Javascript, Typescript, Rails, Ruby and Node.

[https://grnh.se/5ddb48361](https://grnh.se/5ddb48361)

[https://grnh.se/1c56fe901](https://grnh.se/1c56fe901)

[https://www.smartsheet.com/content-center/news/smartsheet-
na...](https://www.smartsheet.com/content-center/news/smartsheet-named-best-
place-work-seattle-and-boston)

------
stangeorge
Caterpillar | Chicago, IL | Onsite | Visa Transfers | Full-time

Cat Digital is the digital and technology arm of Caterpillar Inc. We're
focused on using data, technology, advanced analytics and AI capabilities to
help our customers build a better world.

We have roles in Software Engineering, Analytics, Data Science as well as
internships. Learn more about our Chicago roles here:
[https://caterpillarcareers.ttcportals.com/search/jobs/in/chi...](https://caterpillarcareers.ttcportals.com/search/jobs/in/chicago?q=engineer)

------
wleev
Raspberry Shake | Web/Mobile Developer | Part-time, Remote

Raspberry Shake is the company behind the personal seismograph, allowing you
to detect and analyze earthquakes in your neighborhood and all the other
user's neighborhoods.

We are looking for a part-time(20h/week) developer to join our ranks and help
us maintain a growing network of devices around the world and develop new
features and applications to harness that data into something everyone can
benefit from.

Ideal candidate would have:

\- Mobile development experience

\- Basic knowledge of C++

\- Python web development experience

\- Javascript (VueJS would be a +)

Questions and applications can be directed to: wesley@raspberryshake.org

------
Runtastic
Open BACKEND DEVELOPER (NOTIFICATIONS) job at Runtastic

We believe in supporting people to improve their fitness and overall health.
With more than 287 million downloads of our apps and 150+ million registered
users on Runtastic.com, we face unusual and fascinating challenges everyday.

== ONSITE | VISA ==

Engage millions of users to interact with our products on a regular basis by
building up the data platform to reach them via push, email, and in-app
messages.

Check out our career page
[https://www.runtastic.com/en/career](https://www.runtastic.com/en/career)

------
jbornhorst
First Dollar | CTO/VP Engineering | Senior Backend Dev | Full-Time | ONSITE
Austin, TX

www.firstdollar.com

First Dollar is a marketplace that helps consumers save, shop & pay for
healthcare. We're a repeat founding team with prior exits to athenahealth &
Expedia.

We're seeking a CTO/VPE and a Senior Backend Engineer. These are ground floor
roles with significant responsibility & upside opportunity. Decent salary &
equity.

Please apply here:
[https://angel.co/company/firstdollar/jobs](https://angel.co/company/firstdollar/jobs)

------
GistNoesis
@dang Would it be possible for the "Who is hiring?" and similar to display all
items in a single page (instead of "more" at the bottom of the page) as it is
easier to do a textual search. Thanks.

------
astuteficus
Lendex | Java Backend Developer | Netherlands only | Full-time | Remote-first

We are a young Duch FinTech company in the retail lending domain, backed up by
a solid bank. We are looking for backend Java developers into a freshly formed
team with the remote-first approach. We are working with a classic technology
stack based on Spring and Hibernate in Cloud.

[https://angel.co/company/lendex-1/jobs/660803-senior-java-
de...](https://angel.co/company/lendex-1/jobs/660803-senior-java-developer)

------
tyscorp
Woopra | Frontend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE Woopra is a
Customer Data & Analytics Platform that unifies all customer centric data from
data warehouses and 3rd party services to empower employees across entire
organizations to explore and visualize data without the reliance on SQL or
data scientists.

We are pre-funded and profitable with over 1000 customers and 8 team members.

CTRL+F: React, Redux, Babel, Webpack, Apollo, GraphQL

See
[https://www.woopra.com/company/careers](https://www.woopra.com/company/careers)
for open positions.

------
l_perrin
Front (YC S14) | Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA & Paris, France |
ONSITE | FULL-TIME | VISA

At Front, we're redefining work communication and collaboration with our
shared inbox for teams. Front brings all of your communication channels
(email, Facebook, Twitter, Twilio SMS, live chat etc.) into one place, so you
can triage and assign messages, have internal conversations around them, and
even sync work across other apps you use from Salesforce to GitHub, without
ever leaving your inbox. Today, over 5,500 companies rely on Front to power
their communications, and we're just getting started.

We are hiring for software engineers across all parts of the stack. Apply at
[https://frontapp.com/jobs#openings](https://frontapp.com/jobs#openings) or
email us at jobs@frontapp.com.

* Our next chapter: Announcing our $66 million Series B round | [https://frontapp.com/blog/2018/01/24/our-next-chapter-announ...](https://frontapp.com/blog/2018/01/24/our-next-chapter-announcing-66-million-series-b/)

* Forbes: How Front Founder Mathilde Collin Raised $66 Million From Sequoia In Five Days | [https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2018/01/24/this-foun...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2018/01/24/this-founder-raised-66-million-in-5-days/)

* Front product roadmap | [https://trello.com/b/kZsVVrc8/front-product-roadmap](https://trello.com/b/kZsVVrc8/front-product-roadmap)

* Transparency at work | [https://medium.com/@collinmathilde/transparency-at-work-how-...](https://medium.com/@collinmathilde/transparency-at-work-how-open-should-you-be-669cfa680ae8#.we8536z5x)

* 20 Female Founded Startups to Join in 2018 | [https://blog.angel.co/female-founded-startups-to-join-in-201...](https://blog.angel.co/female-founded-startups-to-join-in-2018-93f3237365c6?gi=1cb3eedc3856)

------
chriskanan
Paige | Software Engineers & AI Scientists | NYC | Onsite | Full time

Paige is a start-up using AI to improve cancer diagnosis and treatment. We
have raised $25M+. We're looking for Sr. AI Engineers and AI Scientists to
join us. You'll be part of a team of experts in software engineering, AI, and
cancer research.

We have multiple roles open, including:

\- AI Scientists (PhD or nearing PhD defense)

\- Senior AI Engineer

In addition to our excellent benefits package, we provide competitive salaries
and stock options to our employees.

Learn more and apply at [https://paige.ai/careers](https://paige.ai/careers)

------
brendanmcd
Kite | Generalist Software Engineer + Machine Learning Engineer + Marketing |
Onsite - Downtown San Francisco

Help us build the future of programming at Series A-funded startup Kite
(kite.com) -- we’re using machine learning to eliminate the repetitive parts
of writing code. We recently launched new features:
[https://zd.net/2kNvJJj](https://zd.net/2kNvJJj).

Our stack: GO + Python + React

Open positions for full-stack software engineers, machine learning engineers,
and growth+product marketers. Apply here: jobs.lever.co/kite, or send us a
note at flywithus@kite.com.

\-- Brendan

------
rwain
Omada Health | San Francisco, CA | Rails/React, Android, Platform/DevOps | H1B
Transfers OK | ONSITE

Omada Health is a digital health company on a mission to make healthy behavior
change more accessible and achievable. We’re looking for Rails/React, Android
and Platform/DevOps engineers to join our growing engineering team.

You'll be helping expand our product offering to help individuals control type
2 diabetes and hypertension (Press release:
[https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-
health...](https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-health-adds-
new-programs-fortype-2-diabetes-and-hypertension-self-management)) and more
recently, depression and anxiety (Press release:
[https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-
health...](https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-health-
expanding-to-serve-individuals-with-depression-and-anxiety)).

As a key member of our engineering team, you will help design, build and
maintain systems necessary for rapid growth. Our team practices pair
programming (at least 50% of the week) so you will have the opportunity to
learn new techniques and share your skills.

Software Engineers (ONSITE - San Francisco HQ):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162609](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162609)

Senior Software Engineers (ONSITE - San Francisco HQ):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162607](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162607)

Senior Platform (DevOps) Engineers (ONSITE - San Francisco HQ):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1544470](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1544470)

Senior Android Engineers (ONSITE - San Francisco HQ):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1508368](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1508368)

------
jacobwg
THORN | SENIOR DATA MANAGER (Remote: Washington D.C. or East Coast preferred)
| SOFTWARE ENGINEER (Remote: US based) | FULL-TIME |
[https://www.thorn.org](https://www.thorn.org)

Thorn is a non-profit focused on building technology to defend children from
sexual abuse. Working at Thorn gives you the opportunity to apply your skills,
expertise and passions to directly impact the lives of vulnerable and abused
children. Our staff solves dynamic, quickly evolving problems with our network
of partners from tech companies, NGOs, and law enforcement agencies. If you
are able to bring clarity to complexity and lightness to heavy problems, you
could be a great fit for our team. Without a doubt you are a passionate
technical leader that adeptly navigates between the big picture, details, and
team dynamics.

Earlier this year, we took the stage at TED and shared our audacious goal
([https://www.ted.com/speakers/julie_cordua](https://www.ted.com/speakers/julie_cordua))
of eliminating child sexual abuse material from the internet. A key aspect of
our work is partnering with the National Center for Missing & Exploited
Children and building technology to optimize the broader ecosystem combating
online child sexual abuse.

We are hiring for a SENIOR DATA ENGINEER & SOFTWARE ENGINEER

Senior Data Engineer - [https://grnh.se/e8a4d18b2](https://grnh.se/e8a4d18b2)

Software Engineer - [https://grnh.se/275095fb2](https://grnh.se/275095fb2)

Tech stack: React / Typescript / Express / Node.js / Python / PostgreSQL /
MemSQL / Elasticsearch / Docker / Terraform / Kubernetes / AWS

Competitive salary + fully paid medical, dental, vision + 401(k) + parental
leave + development fund + remote, flexible working + wellness + sabbatical +
amazing colleagues! Voted best workplace for innovators by Fast Co.
([https://www.fastcompany.com/best-workplaces-for-
innovators/2...](https://www.fastcompany.com/best-workplaces-for-
innovators/2019))

------
einfach
Flock Freight | Senior Software Engineers | San Diego, CA | Onsite | Full-time

Flock Freight is a thriving, Silicon Valley VC-backed startup based in San
Diego (Solana Beach). We're building a transformative technology platform for
SMBs that ship LTL freight — a $40B market! Our vision is to create a platform
and marketplace that efficiently combines freight from multiple customers into
multi-stop full truckloads, and matches them with the most efficient carriers,
thereby avoiding terminals and hubs, and the damage and delays inherent to
them.

Our team is made up of a small group of engineers who are passionate about
creating innovative solutions built with modern technology. As a member of
this team, your talent and expertise will influence the best practices, design
patterns, and technologies that we use to deliver the best experience for our
customers.

We are hiring across our Engineering organization:

* Senior Software Engineer, Algorithms [https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/auptixcom/view/P_AAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/auptixcom/view/P_AAAAAAIAACiPCoVUeR2uUB?trackingTag=hackerNews)

* Senior Software Engineer, Back End [https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/auptixcom/view/P_AAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/auptixcom/view/P_AAAAAAIAACiBekfQ4913K3?trackingTag=hackerNews)

* Senior Software Engineer, Full Stack [https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/auptixcom/view/P_AAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/auptixcom/view/P_AAAAAAIAACiPI498cAVQii?trackingTag=hackerNews)

* Senior Software Engineer, Infrastructure [https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/auptixcom/view/P_AAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/auptixcom/view/P_AAAAAAIAACiEFCVRPZ2kUg?trackingTag=hackerNews)

If you're interested to find out more ping me at david+hn@flockfreight.com or
apply directly at the provided links.

------
westoque
AgencyMVP | Software Engineer | Dallas, TX | Fulltime | Onsite

Agency MVP (Most Valuable Prospect) is a smart lead management system within
the insurance industry that uses proprietary algorithms to rank leads,
prospects, and insurance customers based on their highest value and the right
time to contact them for a quote.

We are rapidly expanding to be the leader in lead management. We are currently
looking 2 software engineers to join our team. We use industry best practices
for code reviews, CI, and have a highly skilled team that has contributed to
different open source projects.

The Tech: \- Ruby on Rails

\- Ember.JS

\- HTML / CSS / JavaScript

\- PostgreSQL

\- Redis

\- Sinatra

\- AWS

Contact: billy [at] agencymvp.com

------
thom
StatsBomb | Bath, UK | Full-time |
[https://statsbomb.com/careers/](https://statsbomb.com/careers/)

StatsBomb is one of the fastest growing names in sports analytics, offering
data and insights to some of the biggest football teams in the world. We're
hiring everything from computer vision researchers to data scientists to full-
stack web developers (bonus points for ClojureScript skills), and we're also
happy to talk to anyone graduating in Summer 2020.

Send a CV or any questions to: careers@statsbomb.com

------
TVL123
Transview Logistics | Full-time | Boulder, CO Local (preferred) or Remote |
Ruby and/or React Software Engineer

Come join a great team developing AI-based web applications focused on
reducing cost and emissions in the transportation and logistics industry!

We are looking for 1-2 developers, React and/or Ruby on Rails experience is a
requirement, general full-stack experience a plus.

Company is located in Boulder, CO. Prefer local but will consider remote
developers.

Compensation commensurate with experience, but somewhere in the range of
$80-135k.

Send a cover letter and resume to jobs@transviewlogistics.com

------
emily-sureapp
SURE | Software Engineers, DevOps | Los Angeles (Santa Monica) ONSITE |
Fulltime

SURE provides the tools that power global insurance companies and consumer
brands to distribute and service any insurance policy digitally. This cohesive
ecosystem of managed technology, insurance products, APIs, and Insurance-as-a-
Service helps insurance companies and brands manage digital sales, launch new
markets, and modernize their systems. We have both B2C solutions as well as a
robust B2B SaaS platform that helps power insurance carriers and brands
(existing clients include Farmers Insurance, Chubb, and Tesla) to elevate
customer experiences.

Founded in 2015, SURE was recently selected as one of CNBC's Top 100 Startups.
SURE has offices in Santa Monica, New York City, and Johannesburg, is licensed
in all 50 states, and partners with more than 35 global insurance carriers.

Please take a look at these opportunities and if you believe you’re a fit,
please apply. (Applicants must be currently authorized to work in the United
States on a full-time basis now and in the future.)

\- DevOps Engineer :
[https://jobs.lever.co/sure/2c34ecad-f46c-4070-a5b9-80cc475fc...](https://jobs.lever.co/sure/2c34ecad-f46c-4070-a5b9-80cc475fce98)

\- Senior Backend Engineer (Python/Django) :
[https://jobs.lever.co/sure/56894af6-2451-45fe-8969-f5383e244...](https://jobs.lever.co/sure/56894af6-2451-45fe-8969-f5383e2444c1)

\- Backend Engineer (Python/Django) :
[https://jobs.lever.co/sure/25b60606-7c7e-447c-8ef8-3fda2f69f...](https://jobs.lever.co/sure/25b60606-7c7e-447c-8ef8-3fda2f69f4c1)

\- Senior Fullstack Engineer (Python/JavaScript) :
[https://jobs.lever.co/sure/ee9809f9-dbec-4929-97e9-da45f9ff9...](https://jobs.lever.co/sure/ee9809f9-dbec-4929-97e9-da45f9ff9174)

\- Front End Engineer (JavaScript/React) :
[https://jobs.lever.co/sure/73be4687-cc14-4617-a7a2-d53cf6dd7...](https://jobs.lever.co/sure/73be4687-cc14-4617-a7a2-d53cf6dd7b8)

------
sjhale
Click Travel | Remote (UK only) or Birmingham, UK | Remote or Onsite |
[https://www.clicktravel.com/careers/engineering](https://www.clicktravel.com/careers/engineering)

Click Travel is one the UK's fastest-growing tech companies - committed to
improving the business travel experience.

In Product Engineering, we work in cohesive, autonomous teams, collaborating
closely with stakeholders from across the business to develop our own
backlogs. We frequently ship quality code to production, delivering value to
our customers in a timely manner.

If you would like to find out more, take a look at:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/click-travel-
ltd](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/click-travel-ltd) or
[https://www.clicktravel.com/careers/engineering/](https://www.clicktravel.com/careers/engineering/)

Some of our open roles:

 _Engineering_

\- Node.js Engineer: [https://clicktravel.recruitee.com/o/nodejs-engineer-
aws](https://clicktravel.recruitee.com/o/nodejs-engineer-aws)

\- Software Engineering Manager:
[https://clicktravel.recruitee.com/o/software-engineering-
man...](https://clicktravel.recruitee.com/o/software-engineering-manager)

\- Systems Engineer and Architect, AWS, Engineering Enablement:
[https://clicktravel.recruitee.com/o/systems-engineer-and-
arc...](https://clicktravel.recruitee.com/o/systems-engineer-and-architect-
aws-engineering-enablement)

 _Product_

\- Product Manager: [https://clicktravel.recruitee.com/o/product-
manager](https://clicktravel.recruitee.com/o/product-manager)

\- Product Designer (UI): [https://clicktravel.recruitee.com/o/product-
designer-ui](https://clicktravel.recruitee.com/o/product-designer-ui)

------
cougarpoop
Oracle Cloud Infrastructure, Container Native Team | Back End & Systems
Engineers | Seattle, WA

Come join the container native group inside Oracle Cloud Infrastructure, and
help us build the next generation of container-based infrastructure. We work
on Kubernetes, Docker, serverless, data science products, and more. If
interested, apply at the link below:

[https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=1...](https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=19001CIJ)

------
drue
Linaro | Software Automation Engineer | REMOTE (US/UK) | Full-Time

I'm hiring for a position on our Linux Kernel Validation team which performs
CI/CD on upstream Linux kernel branches, with a particular focus on long term
stable branches.

Full details @ [https://www.linaro.org/careers/#op-167495-software-
automatio...](https://www.linaro.org/careers/#op-167495-software-automation-
engineer)

Feel free to contact me directly at dan.rue@linaro.org with questions or
interest, or apply on the website.

------
Refersion_Alan
Refersion | New York, NY | Sr. Backend Developer (PHP/ MySQL) | Full-time |
Onsite

About Us

Refersion is helping brands and merchants in every industry transform the way
they manage affiliate and influencer marketing programs, track promotions and
campaigns, and grow online sales. Our performance marketing SaaS platform has
a large and growing client base ranging from enterprise retailers to small and
emerging businesses. In 2018 alone, we helped 7,000+ merchants track $200M+ in
referral revenue and payout $20M+ in commissions.

The business is expanding rapidly and headquartered in New York City, with a
satellite office in Miami. Refersion is 100% bootstrapped, highly profitable,
and wholly independent of investor funding.

Who We're Looking For

At Refersion, our technical staff believes that software development is a
craft. It's part of our culture. We are a small team which allows for a really
strong collaborative environment and the ability to build amazing apps that
delight the user. A get stuff done attitude. Small, empowered, self-motivated
teams can do big things. Our server stacks run PHP, MySQL, GraphQL,
Serverless, ReactJS, ElastiCache, and more. If you're an intelligent developer
who believes in doing what is best for the product, you'll love our team.

A wonderful and unique opportunity at Refersion exists for a talented Backend
Developer to contribute original and innovative ideas to our ever-evolving
codebase. Working with our dedicated team and using cutting-edge technology,
you will help develop and maintain our flagship SaaS platform, as well as
provide invaluable input for the continuous improvement of our products. If
you love elegant and streamlined code (adhering to the KISS principle),
relentlessly exploring solutions independently, and are passionate about
refining and expanding your craft, we want to meet with you.

JOB DESCRIPTION & TO APPLY:

Interested in this wonderful opportunity?

Go to:
[https://apply.workable.com/refersion/j/B9B85281EE/](https://apply.workable.com/refersion/j/B9B85281EE/)

Any questions, email me at alan@refersion.com. Happy to hear about your career
plans!

~~~
Refersion_Alan
Also, please check out our Product Marketing Manager role!

Refersion | New York, NY | Product Marketing Manager | Full-time | Onsite

About Refersion

Refersion is helping brands and merchants in every industry transform the way
they manage affiliate and influencer marketing programs, track promotions and
campaigns, and grow online sales. Our performance marketing SaaS platform has
a large and growing client base ranging from enterprise retailers to small and
emerging businesses. In 2018 alone, we helped 7,000+ merchants track $200M+ in
referral revenue and payout $20M+ in commissions.

The business is expanding rapidly and headquartered in New York City, with a
satellite office in Miami. Refersion is 100% bootstrapped, highly profitable,
and wholly independent of investor funding. We are a nimble, smart, and
curious team of technologists that takes pride in our entrepreneurial approach
and collaborative culture.

What You’ll Be Doing

As Product Marketing Manager, you will help to communicate Refersion's current
and future market advantage within the referral marketing and e-commerce
ecosystems. Reporting to the Director of Marketing, in addition to boosting
retention and reducing churn to engage our rapidly expanding user base, you
will be the savvy point person in acquiring cutting-edge market intelligence,
analyzing buying patterns and behaviors, and working cross-functionally to
launch products and features based on market demand.

The successful candidate will thrive in a fast-paced and data-driven
environment where juggling priorities is the norm.

JOB DESCRIPTION & TO APPLY:

Interested in this wonderful opportunity?

Go to:
[https://apply.workable.com/refersion/j/BCC62D1E12/](https://apply.workable.com/refersion/j/BCC62D1E12/)

Any questions, email me at alan@refersion.com. Happy to hear about your career
plans!

------
openstep
Squarespace | Mid Site Reliability Engineer | New York, NY & Portland, OR |
ONSITE or REMOTE | Full Time |
[https://www.squarespace.com/careers/jobs/1921347](https://www.squarespace.com/careers/jobs/1921347)

\- Design, implement, and maintain infrastructure for delivering Acuity
Scheduling

\- Work on automating infrastructure

\- Support product engineers with new features and integrations

\- Flexibility to choose the right tool for the job

\- AWS, ECS, Terraform, Chef, Python, Bash, Datadog, New Relic

\- Autonomous. Self-driven. Fast-moving.

\- Impactful to the bottom line

------
rupellohn
HawkEye360 in Herndon, VA operates a first of its kind commercial satellite
constellation to identify and geolocate a broad set of RF signals.

We have openings for Software, DevOps and FPGA Engineers.

About our technology:
[https://www.he360.com/technology/](https://www.he360.com/technology/)

Openings:
[https://hawkeye360.applicantstack.com/x/openings](https://hawkeye360.applicantstack.com/x/openings)

Feel free to contact me directly, rupert at he360 dot com

------
tnle236
Blockstack (YC S14) | New York, NY or Remote | Full-Time, Onsite or Remote |
[https://blockstack.org](https://blockstack.org)

Blockstack is a decentralized computing platform. It’s the easiest way to
build decentralized apps that can scale. Blockstack PBC, a public benefit
corp, is dedicated to building the core Blockstack protocols and developer
platform. Blockstack PBC’s mission is to enable an open, decentralized
internet which will benefit all internet users by giving them more control
over information and computation.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/blockstack](https://www.keyvalues.com/blockstack)

Here are our open roles:

\- All Open Positions: [https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack?lever-
source=keyvalues](https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack?lever-source=keyvalues)

\- Technical Developer Evangelist - North America:
[https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/6b3c18c7-a78f-47b7-b418-211...](https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/6b3c18c7-a78f-47b7-b418-211f4922c293?lever-
source=keyvalues)

\- Developer Experience Product Lead:
[https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/a7b4754b-acee-4098-9795-9df...](https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/a7b4754b-acee-4098-9795-9df182f10ce2?lever-
source=keyvalues)

\- Lead Brand Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/b61ad92c-43c4-4c95-9055-195...](https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/b61ad92c-43c4-4c95-9055-1955cab9befa?lever-
source=keyvalues)

\- App Growth Lead:
[https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/43e9a278-5fc9-445e-a357-415...](https://jobs.lever.co/blockstack/43e9a278-5fc9-445e-a357-4153a4d4539a?lever-
source=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Our engineering team builds software using JavaScript/ES6,
TypeScript, React, Redux, Swift, and Objective-C on the frontend and Rust,
Python, bash, and Bitcoin Core on the backend.

------
jjazwiecki
New York Public Radio | Senior Engineering Manager | ONSITE (NYC) | Full-time
New York Public Radio, home of Gothamist, Radiolab, award-winning community-
supported journalism and creative, affecting storytelling, is looking for a
Senior Engineering Manager with excellent Python skills, familiarity with
AWS/Docker in production, and a love of automated testing.

Apply here:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oVDWafwo&s=HN](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oVDWafwo&s=HN)

------
plsmatt
Pilotlight | Moorestown, NJ (Philadelphia Area) | Full Time / Full stack
Developer (mostly Python / Django) | ONSITE (some remote work possible)

Pilotlight is looking to add an experienced, full-time developer to our team.
We are a small, boutique development shop located in Southern New Jersey
(Philadelphia area) focused on building web applications for clients large and
small. If you have experience with Python/Django or with similar MVC-Style
frameworks (Rails, etc..) we would love to chat.

jobs@gopilotlight.com

------
dariailic
The Zebra | Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) | Full-Time | ONSITE Austin, TX

The primary role of this person is to support the development organization by
ensuring and maintaining infrastructure uptime. The SRE responds to all system
alerts and alarms, providing triaging, resolution and communication to all
stakeholders.

[https://jobs.lever.co/thezebra/e876b083-64f4-4b1f-acf8-dc1c0...](https://jobs.lever.co/thezebra/e876b083-64f4-4b1f-acf8-dc1c09fadec4)

------
ccenten
Bodyport (S15) | San Francisco, CA | Multiple roles | Full-time, onsite |
www.bodyport.com

Bodyport is a data-driven virtual clinic for the prevention and management of
heart disease. Through novel sensors and biomarkers, we provide advanced
cardiac monitoring and continuous care in every home.

We're hiring for a number of different roles including:

Senior Software Engineer

Senior Embedded Systems [Firmware] Engineer

Head of Regulatory and Quality.

Please apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport](https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport)

------
leotsem
Forward Partners | Senior Software Engineer (Python) | Full-time | London |
Onsite

We're a hands-on VC fund, investing in early stage founders, building their
initial products and helping them achieve product-market fit.

Tech stack: Python, Django, GraphQL, React, React Native, Kubernetes, AWS.
Greenfield projects.

Apply here: [https://apply.workable.com/forward-
partners-3/j/AD73E8FFC0/](https://apply.workable.com/forward-
partners-3/j/AD73E8FFC0/)

------
DNSFilter
dnsfilter.com| remote, full-time |
[https://dnsfilter.breezy.hr/p/9cf550668503-devops-
engineer](https://dnsfilter.breezy.hr/p/9cf550668503-devops-engineer) | Are
you a looking for a to take a ride on as a DevOps Engineer?

If this is you, you might be interested in the opportunity to join DNSFilter!

DNSFilter (a TechStars 2018 company) is a fast-growing SaaS startup with over
1700+ customers and is cash-flow positive. We are a proven product in a proven
market.

Typical responsibilities will include:

\- Work closely with our CTO \- Perform OS/kernel upgrades on Ubuntu
16.04/18.04 and CoreOS virtual and dedicated instances. \- Maintain
Production, Development, Staging, QA environments, including some Windows
instances for debugging. \- Document DevOps processes and state - in
infrastructure as code, with commits to github where possible. \- Assist QA
and developers \- Increase the resiliency of services by developing
master/slave and load balanced solutions. \- Further enhance monitoring of
servers and services, the performance of services.

What we're looking for: \- 3+ Years of DevOps or Linux server administration
experience \- 1+ Years of Experience with Docker Containers and Ansible \- 3+
Years of Experience with Linux

Get more unique information about your rocket start at DNSFilter !

------
egze
Visable | ONSITE, Full-Time | Hamburg, Germany | Elixir, Ruby

Visable is the leading B2B marketplace in Europe. Our distributed product
development teams located in Hamburg, Berlin and Paris are developing B2B
platforms connecting European businesses with their customers online.

We are writing Elixir, Ruby, JS and Java applications that run on AWS.

Right now we are especially looking for Elixir experts.

We offer: * Competitive Salary * Continuous Learning: Technical Training,
Conferences * Latest Apple hardware

Send your resume to aleksandr.lossenko.extern@visable.com

------
asselinpaul
Leif | Full-Stack Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

We’re looking to hire our fifth software engineer to increase access to
quality education. We leverage technology to facilitate financing that is
aligned with the interest of students. A lot of interesting problems to be
solved.

Send an email to jobs (at) leif.org

Python + TS (Vue), tons of unique data, office in Meatpacking. High impact,
lean team, growing quickly. 1+ years of experience.

[https://leif.org/](https://leif.org/)

------
amydoyle
WeTransfer|Multiple Engineers|Amsterdam & New York| Onsite

Every day, millions of people rely on us to share their creative ideas. So,
the work we do matters. Come and be a part of it. WeTransfer.com

Amsterdam|Platform Engineer, Senior Frontend Engineer, Lead Application
Security Engineer, Senior Product Designer

New York|Senior iOS Engineer, Senior Frontend Engineer

Please apply via the following link:
[https://wetransfer.homerun.co/?lang=en](https://wetransfer.homerun.co/?lang=en)

------
OscarHealth
Oscar Health (hioscar.com) is a startup using technology, data & design to
change the way people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare
industry by putting people first, not business and cost. We're currently
hiring for a variety of full-time onsite roles in Engineering, Product, and
Design.

hioscar.com/careers

NEW YORK CITY (HQ)

Engineering Manager: Data/Systems:
[https://grnh.se/c7a1b74f1](https://grnh.se/c7a1b74f1) Engineering Manager:
Web & Mobile: [https://grnh.se/3f67a13d1](https://grnh.se/3f67a13d1) Group
Product Manager, Concierge:
[https://grnh.se/2111ef521](https://grnh.se/2111ef521) Product Designer,
Onboarding Perks & Wellness:
[https://grnh.se/9b721c8c1](https://grnh.se/9b721c8c1) Product Manager, User
Experience: [https://grnh.se/680a818e1](https://grnh.se/680a818e1) Senior
Fullstack Engineer: [https://grnh.se/c37a43151](https://grnh.se/c37a43151)
Senior Product Designer, Internal Tools:
[https://grnh.se/253e49c91](https://grnh.se/253e49c91) Senior Product
Designer, Provider Experience:
[https://grnh.se/22b59c881](https://grnh.se/22b59c881) Senior Software
Engineer: Data/Systems: [https://grnh.se/6c2ba6b11](https://grnh.se/6c2ba6b11)
Senior Software Engineer: Web & Mobile:
[https://grnh.se/a4c0a8731](https://grnh.se/a4c0a8731)

LOS ANGELES (PLAYA VISTA) - NEW OFFICE LOCATION!

Engineering Manager: [https://grnh.se/0345c5d61](https://grnh.se/0345c5d61)
Senior Software Engineer: Data/Systems:
[https://grnh.se/196c74d81](https://grnh.se/196c74d81) Senior Software
Engineer: Web: [https://grnh.se/04c41e691](https://grnh.se/04c41e691)

Happy applying! The Recruiting Team @ Oscar

------
FlorianRappl
smapiot | SW Architects and SW Engineers | ONSITE | Full-time | Munich,
Germany

smapiot ([https://smapiot.com](https://smapiot.com)) is a young startup
focusing on premium IT consulting and on engineering software services in the
IoT and development tooling space. For smapiot the bread and butter business
is the development of cloud native applications featuring reliability,
scalability, and security. Our consulting projects touch a broad functional
spectrum including identity management systems and smart home platforms.

Our technology stack includes C#/.NET, TypeScript/React, Azure, K8s and many
more interesting and leading-edge technologies. Essential to us is a friendly
and collaborative working environment which fosters a constructive and open
discussion culture, while working in an agile and flexible way tailored to our
needs. Within smapiot everyone has a tech background and we are proud of our
experienced architecture team. Regularly we meet up in joint retreats, general
tech discussion sessions, or other team activities.

We are looking for skilled full stack web and backend developers who are keen
on building amazing tools and state-of-the-art solutions. If you have some
work experience in Europe and are attracted by the vision of contributing to
the growth of a young, innovative company, then don't hesitate to apply via
StackOverflow at [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/272468/software-engineer-
for-...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/272468/software-engineer-for-next-gen-
distributed-web-smapiot).

------
rhsimplex
corrux | Munich, Germany | ONSITE | INTERN |
[https://corrux.io/](https://corrux.io/)
[https://corrux.io/careers](https://corrux.io/careers) Work and grow in an
environment driven by ownership, execution and innovation! corrux is a young
startup serving the complex digitalization needs of users in the civil
construction space. We specialize in analytics and failure prediction for
heavy civil equipment, from excavators to tunnel borers. We connect custom
hardware to construction assets and ingest data in real-time, displaying it
alongside data from OEM-provided APIs to give the site manager a fleet-wide
OEM-agnostic overview of their fleet.

We're currently hiring the following positions:

* Devops engineer: [https://corrux.io/careers/devops-engineer](https://corrux.io/careers/devops-engineer)

* Frontend developer: [https://corrux.io/careers/frontend-developer](https://corrux.io/careers/frontend-developer)

* Data scientist: [https://corrux.io/careers/data-scientist](https://corrux.io/careers/data-scientist)

* Interns (Backend/Hardware): [https://corrux.io/careers](https://corrux.io/careers)

* Senior Product Manager (not listed yet, but reach out to me at ryan at corrux.io if you think you might be interested)

------
jimbergman
RxMx | Hybrid Mobile App Developer | REMOTE | Full-time, Salary + Benefits

RxMx is a fast-growing company at the intersection of technology and
healthcare. We supply innovative technology solutions to our pharmaceutical
clients that improve patient safety, reduce the complexity in drug launch and
provide a platform for real world data.

We are looking for a hybrid mobile app software developer, strong in
JavaScript and HTML/CSS, with UX/UI and preferably Health IT experience to
help shape and deliver on the future direction of our product suite. We are
looking for a highly motivated individual to join our growing start-up team.
Candidates must be able to commit to full time employment and must be able to
work remotely and independently.

Qualifications: • Bachelor’s degree in Information Systems, Computer Science
and/or any related courses • 3+ years related working experience • Experience
developing websites for iOS and Android devices using JavaScript, HTML5 and
CSS3. • Experience with Mobile Web / Hybrid App and relative frameworks such
as Apache Cordova and NodeJS &amp; NPM. • Experience with a responsive web
development • Experience with source control tools; Git and GitHub/BitBucket
experience is particularly beneficial • Familiarity with asynchronous request
handling and making API calls • Familiarity with Atlassian issue tracking and
collaboration tools such as JIRA and Confluence • Familiarity with
InterSystems technologies (Caché/Ensemble/HealthShare/IRIS) is a plus

We offer a flexible and enjoyable work environment with passionate and fun
people, excellent remuneration according with experience, and potential for
career advancement.

If you are looking for a new challenge and a stable career in a growing
company, apply now to register your interest in confidence.

Further information on our company background and mission can be found at:
[https://rxmxcorp.com/](https://rxmxcorp.com/)

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1497146691](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1497146691)

[https://www.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=1b658c832f1b8c6c](https://www.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=1b658c832f1b8c6c)

------
vruiz
simplesurance GmbH | Berlin and Tokyo | Onsite, Full Time
[https://www.simplesurance.com/](https://www.simplesurance.com/)

We are building one of the world’s leading platforms to make insurance
accessible.

Since 2012, we are proudly “Made in Berlin”: we are very international with
150+ people from over 30+ countries working daily in our central Berlin
office. Our internationalism is reflected also in our business since we are
active in over 28 countries. InsurTech is just taking off
[https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-
insurance/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-insurance/) and we’ve
been there from the beginning.

What we are looking for:

    
    
      - Platform engineer in Japan (f/m): For people with affinity for both Go and infrastructure.
      - React Software Engineer (f/m): For the interested in the React ecosystem, from web to mobile native.
      - Golang Software Engineer (f/m): For hardcore gophers.
      - Language-agnostic Software Engineer (f/m): For pragmatic developers always looking to learn new things.
      - Full-stack Software Engineer (f/m): For allrounders.
      - Manual and Automation Test Engineer (f/m): For people with proven experience in Quality Assurance testing methodologies.
      - Technical Product Manager (f/m): For tech-focused product managers with interest in InsurTech.
    

Email: jobs@simplesurance.com |
[https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/](https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/)

------
lordgilman
LeanTaaS | Software Engineer, Data Scientist, DevOps Engineer, QA Engineer,
Product Manager, Product Designers, Data Analyst | Charlotte, NC OR Santa
Clara, CA | Onsite | Fulltime

We're hiring backend Python and Java developers, frontend Angular developers,
QA engineers, data scientists, data engineers, product managers, engineering
managers and more. Job openings can be filled in Santa Clara or Charlotte, NC.

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/leantaascom](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/leantaascom)

Everyone complains that our healthcare system is inefficient and costly. If
the idea of working with smart people to actually solve the problem and make
it significantly better for our future generations seems worth your time,
reach out to me directly at hireme@leantaas.com and I'll put you in touch with
the right hiring manager.

We're a Series C funded healthcare tech company based in Silicon Valley
obsessed about making our hospitals more efficient with data science and
machine learning. 65+ healthcare organizations including the likes of
Stanford, Duke, NYP, Dignity, Memorial Sloan Kettering, Tenet and more rely on
our products to lower patient wait times, improve staff satisfaction and
overall financial performance.

Our team includes successful entrepreneurs, engineers, product managers and
data scientists from Google, LinkedIn, Apple, Symantec MIT, Stanford, UC
Berkeley, Google, McKinsey, and more. We've raised $55 million to date from
top tier VCs in Silicon Valley. CBInsights recently named us among the top 100
AI companies in the world.

On the data engineering side, our stack is Airflow/Python. On the web services
side, our stack is Java/Play and Angular 2/Typescript. There's also
Python/Flask products. We're fully cloud hosted on AWS and leverage modern
tooling and automation to produce high quality code - and we ship every week!

Our vision is to build an "Air Traffic Control" for hospitals - a centralized
command and control center that routes the right information to the right
department as patients flow through the system - if we get that right, we'll
be able to significantly make our hospitals more efficient and eliminate
waiting and wastage and solve the problem once and for all.

------
thomasjfox
4C Insights | Chicago, IL & Seattle, WA | Full-Time | Onsite

\- Software Development Engineer (Full-stack)

\- Software Development Engineer (Frontend)

\- Software Development Engineer (Backend)

\- Senior Software Development Engineer (Full-stack)

\- Site Reliability Engineer [Chicago]

\- Database Engineer [Chicago]

See all positions here:
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/4ccareers](http://jobs.jobvite.com/4ccareers)

4C is a global leader in data science and media technology with solutions for
multi-screen marketing. With more than $1 billion in annualized media spend
running through its software-as-a-service platform, 4C offers activation on
Facebook, Twitter, LinkedIn, Pinterest, Instagram, Snapchat, Amazon, and
NBCUniversal as well as TV Synced Ads across display, search, social, and
video.

4C is building the next generation of marketing technology and data science. A
little about our team: we are a full-stack team of experts in frontend,
backend, product and design. We care deeply about our stack and tools,
focusing on the best to get the job done.

We work on hard problems of scale and performance, while making sure our users
can be as successful as possible through using our platform. Our stack is
mainly Python and Javascript (ES6). We leverage React, Flask, Celery,
Kubernetes, GraphQL, MySQL, Mongo, Redis, and other technologies to help us
get the job done. Our Headquarters is in beautiful Chicago in the Loop with
sweeping views of the Chicago River. In Seattle, our office is located in the
heart of downtown with easy access to all things great about the Pacific
Northwest (and is a dog friendly office!).

We are looking for colleagues who are agile, creative, smart and generally
amazing. 4C is committed to diversity and inclusion, and we are proud to have
a team from multiple locations, cultures, and backgrounds. This is what makes
4C great. Find out more at
[https://www.4cinsights.com/careers/](https://www.4cinsights.com/careers/) and
what it's like to work at 4C at [https://www.4cinsights.com/resource/like-
working-4c/](https://www.4cinsights.com/resource/like-working-4c/)

------
silviaxbird
xbird | Senior Android Engineer - Mobile Sensors | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE,
VISA, FULL-TIME | [http://xbird.io](http://xbird.io)

xbird is a medical AI company developing ways to use smartphones and wearable
devices to predict and prevent health risks. Our technology captures data
streams from the built-in sensors of smartphones and wearables, and analyzes
these to detect critical health events before they occur.

We are looking for a Senior Android Engineer to lead our effort on the Android
platform. You will work directly on our core product, which collects mobile
sensor data, stores it, and eventually uploads it to our cloud service for
interpretation. Some of the sensors we work with are accelerometer, gyroscope,
barometer, and magnetometer. You will be responsible for the SDK that gets
integrated into the products of our partners, as well as our own Android apps.

. .

We are also hiring a Backend Engineer:

xbird | Backend Engineer - Python | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, VISA, FULL-TIME
| [http://xbird.io](http://xbird.io)

We are looking for a Backend Engineer that will help us build our data
processing pipelines. You will implement solutions that reliably handle
massive streams of data, use the latest algorithms to continuously analyze
that data, and provide meaningful insights to patients and doctors.

To learn more or apply, please visit
[http://www.xbird.io/jobs/](http://www.xbird.io/jobs/) . If you have any
questions, feel free to ask me directly (<silvia@xbird.io>).

------
resplin
Evernym | Digital Identity on Block chain | Full Time | Utah or Serbia
(possiblity remote)

Evernym is a digital identity company that is looking for devops, Scala, and
block chain engineers.

Join us to work on an exciting project in a dynamic open source ecosystem.

We prefer people willing to relocate to Utah or Serbia, but are willing to
consider remote workers with good skills.

[https://www.evernym.com/careers/](https://www.evernym.com/careers/)

------
saasindustries
Zenscrape | Technical Writer | Vienna, Austria | REMOTE | Full-time, flexible
| [https://zenscrape.com](https://zenscrape.com) We run a scraping API, which
enables our customers to retrieve information easily. We are looking for a
technical writer to make our documentation better and scale our content
creation.

Send me an email at andreas@saas.industries - Andreas, Founder. I'll happily
answer any question!

~~~
shweta_shetye
Hi Andreas,

I have sent you an email. Let me know if we can talk further.

-Shweta

------
andjd
Stationhead | Senior Android Engineer, Backend Engineer | New York City, NY
(Brooklyn) | ONSITE | www.stationhead.com

Hi, I’m Andrew DeFranco, a senior engineer at Stationhead. We’re building a
music-focused social network fighting back against algorithmically generated
playlists and soulless corporate radio. We’re creating a democratized platform
people connect with their music, their favorite artists, and each other. One
of our founders is an actual rockstar, and we have artists and industry
executives lauding us as the future of music streaming.

We are a small team developers working collaboratively in a diverse and
inclusive workplace. Our dev team has a wide range of backgrounds—including
self-taught hackers and bootcamp grads. We're looking for some passionate
people to help us grow onsite at our picturesque Williamsburg, New York
office.

Senior Android Engineer

We’re looking for an experienced mobile developer to lead the team building
our new Android app. You should have 3 years + experience building and
deploying Android apps, with experience porting over iOS apps a plus. You
prefer working in Kotlin and doing things “the Kotlin way”, and get why
ReactiveX and FRP is awesome. You should take pride in writing maintainable,
stable, and tested code, and have experience leading a team or mentoring
junior devs.

[https://angel.co/l/2miDWg](https://angel.co/l/2miDWg)

Backend Engineer

We’re looking for an backend developer to join our backend team. Our backend
is written in Laravel, and you should have experience with it or a similar MVC
web framework such as Ruby on Rails, Django, or Express. You should have
experience using NoSQL databases (such as ElasticSearch and Redis) and
relational databases. You take pride in writing clean, maintainable, and
tested code, and aren’t afraid to refactor and improve others’ code. Our
backend team also supports our reporting and internal tools. Experience with
Tableau and front-end web development in React is a plus.

[https://angel.co/l/2n1yix](https://angel.co/l/2n1yix)

To apply you can send your resume to me at andrew@stationhead.com or reach out
using the links above. Be sure to tell us your favorite band when you send us
an email :)

------
wafelj
Zemanta, an Outbrain company | Multiple Engineering Roles | Ljubljana,
Slovenia| ONSITE, VISA, Fulltime

At Zemanta we're building the most advanced native advertising platform in the
world.

We solve hard challenges: our Real-Time Bidding system currently processes
almost half a million requests/second with latency under 100 ms.

Tech we use: golang, python, kotlin, postgres, aerospike, AWS, kafka,
javascript, typescript, angular, hadoop etc.

Looking for:

\- Backend Engineer (multiple positions)

\- Frontend Engineer

\- Senior data scientist

Apply at zemanta.workable.com

------
ewa-at-zendesk
Zendesk | [https://www.zendesk.com/](https://www.zendesk.com/) | Software
Engineers | Dublin, Ireland | Full-time | Onsite

Zendesk is a SaaS B2B company, we serve more than 145,000 paid customer
accounts, we operate worldwide and we have all the stuff you’d expect from a
tech company - competitive pay, stock, benefits, beautiful office, snacks, and
more. We also have a culture deeply dedicated to helping our staff keep a
proper work-life balance.

We are looking for:

 _Senior Software Engineer in Test_ \- you will be developing browser and
external API automated tests for our Explore product, a complex reporting
application. [https://jobs.zendesk.com/us/en/job/R11186/Senior-Software-
En...](https://jobs.zendesk.com/us/en/job/R11186/Senior-Software-Engineer-in-
Test)

 _Principal Engineer - Zendesk Talk_ \- You will use your expert knowledge of
our main stack Ruby/Rails and Javascript in making a service resilient through
improving observability, defensive programming, and graceful degradation.
[https://jobs.zendesk.com/us/en/job/8947/Principal-
Engineer-Z...](https://jobs.zendesk.com/us/en/job/8947/Principal-Engineer-
Zendesk-Talk)

 _Principal Engineer - Data Pipelines (Explore)_ \- You will drive systems
architecture and lead architectural decisions, working with a team of
engineers to create innovative software on a large, rapidly growing and
successful application focused on Analytics - Explore
[https://jobs.zendesk.com/us/en/job/R10166/Principal-
Engineer...](https://jobs.zendesk.com/us/en/job/R10166/Principal-Engineer-
Data-Pipelines-Explore)

 _Senior Software Engineer - Data & Analytics_ \- You will be automating our
Data processing systems in a Linux/Cloud environment.
[https://jobs.zendesk.com/us/en/job/R10472/Senior-Software-
En...](https://jobs.zendesk.com/us/en/job/R10472/Senior-Software-Engineer-
Data-Analytics)

Go ahead and apply through the links or you can also email me at
ezajac@zendesk.com for more info!

------
paulius005
Loom | Multiple Positions | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, Remote or Onsite
(>50% remote) | [https://www.loom.com/company](https://www.loom.com/company)

Loom ([https://www.loom.com](https://www.loom.com)) is a video platform that
allows employees to record and share quick videos. We are on a mission to
enhance workplace communication and bring back its humanity. Our company has
been on a rapid growth trajectory and the next year will arguably be our
greatest year of growth as we're gearing up to release team accounts, our
mobile offering, nail down enterprise contracts, and build native recording
integrations into very large workplace SaaS tools (cannot disclose details on
this point publicly).

We are looking to fill some specific engineering roles at Loom right now. The
Web Recorder role is for building an entirely new, no-install, in-browser
screen recording experience that will be integrated across the web. The
Desktop Recorder role is for an engineer to take full ownership of our most
powerful recording client that's able to record videos in 4K with an Elctron
UI and native recording layers. You'll be working intimately on javascript
performance, stability as well as diving into turning this product into a full
create, edit, share experience. For the Head of Infrastructure role, we're
looking for someone to lead our infrastructure team towards the vision
described here: [https://www.notion.so/loom/A-Good-Night-s-
Sleep-162c5dafcab3...](https://www.notion.so/loom/A-Good-Night-s-
Sleep-162c5dafcab344f584d68cead9f9c06f)

* Senior Software Engineer, Web Recorders: [https://jobs.lever.co/useloom/d87f5fd5-c7da-4fd8-a792-8da9da...](https://jobs.lever.co/useloom/d87f5fd5-c7da-4fd8-a792-8da9da7e16f8)

* Senior Software Engineer, Desktop Recorder: [https://jobs.lever.co/useloom/6fb4c137-3be5-484e-918b-6be733...](https://jobs.lever.co/useloom/6fb4c137-3be5-484e-918b-6be733e9b83c)

* Head of Infrastructure: [https://jobs.lever.co/useloom/7e03c84e-345f-4523-932f-4b6dfc...](https://jobs.lever.co/useloom/7e03c84e-345f-4523-932f-4b6dfc3bc964)

------
twistedpair
mabl | Boston, MA | Software Engineer | ONSITE |
[https://mabl.com/careers](https://mabl.com/careers)

Bring AI to software testing at mabl. We provide automatic, self healing
testing of web applications using advanced ML and AI techniques to replace the
tedious and fragile UI testing of yore. Consider us a smarter, auto-healing
Selenium.

We’re a 100% serverless operation build on Google Cloud Platform that rapidly
develops and deploys features on a CI/CD model. We closed our $20MM B round
[1] and need more engineers to add more features and scale our platform.

Our open positions:

\- Software Engineer

\- Inside Sales Representative

\- Enterprise Sales, Account Executive

\- Customer Success Manager

Our stack is built with Java 11, TypeScript, ES6, Bash

Drop me (an engineer), any questions joe at-symbol mabl.com, and checkout our
careers site [2]. We can’t wait to work with you.

[1] [https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/18/mabl-
announces-20-million-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/18/mabl-
announces-20-million-series-b-to-bring-automated-qa-to-enterprise-customers/)

[2] [https://www.mabl.com/join-the-team#jobs](https://www.mabl.com/join-the-
team#jobs)

------
kfaurot
thelab | NYC | Senior Front-End Developer | Full time Onsite We are a creative
agency of makers with deep expertise in solving creative, production and
technology challenges. Our focus is on making better work, to help brands work
better. We are growing our developer team and looking for a senior frontend
developer who will work with large codebases of Sass/CSS and
Typescript/Javascript. The ideal candidate will be:

\- self-motivated and able to work with the product team early on in a
project, plan and identify requirements, see a project through to completion,
and mentor junior members of the team along the way.

\- a technical lead on front end focused projects, including digesting and
documenting project requirements, breaking development tasks into smaller
pieces, and delegating work to less experienced developers

\- working with designers and other Sr. front end engineers to architect
Javascript and Sass based solutions

Great pay, benefits, work-life balance and a super fun, creative team!

Get in touch at work@thelabnyc.com or @ [http://thelabnyc.com/careers/#senior-
frontend-developer](http://thelabnyc.com/careers/#senior-frontend-developer)

------
gwintrob
Newfront (YC W18) | San Francisco, CA & Portland, OR | Onsite |
[https://www.newfrontinsurance.com](https://www.newfrontinsurance.com)

Newfront is building the modern platform to transact insurance. No 20-page
applications, confusing policy terms, or painful renewal cycles; Newfront's
experienced brokers and technology remove the headache from business
insurance. We believe in human-computer symbiosis that empowers, not replaces,
people.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/newfront](https://www.keyvalues.com/newfront)

Our open positions:

* Engineering Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/newfrontinsurance/51c08b9c-f5ed-4714-8...](https://jobs.lever.co/newfrontinsurance/51c08b9c-f5ed-4714-8787-b1a2b1059ead?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Backend Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/newfrontinsurance/d55fa37d-3131-4c12-9...](https://jobs.lever.co/newfrontinsurance/d55fa37d-3131-4c12-9dda-13ceaea76c02?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Frontend Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/newfrontinsurance/00c67f22-1d1e-431f-9...](https://jobs.lever.co/newfrontinsurance/00c67f22-1d1e-431f-9612-6ef2d5fd3084?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Full Stack Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/newfrontinsurance/852043b5-4da3-4b63-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/newfrontinsurance/852043b5-4da3-4b63-b2c7-66160dc83e58?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Product Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/newfrontinsurance/8a6fa0ec-7123-4fd2-9...](https://jobs.lever.co/newfrontinsurance/8a6fa0ec-7123-4fd2-95b4-005c3e6fa330?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

Tech Stack: Backend: Node + Express, Typescript, Go Microservices. Frontend:
Next.js, React + Hooks, Storybook. Infrastructure: Heroku + AWS, CircleCI,
DataDog.

------
dikdikvandik
Thirdlove | Frontend Engineer, Fullstack Engineer, Product Designer |
Fulltime/Onsite | SF

Thirdlove is a company for women by women. We are disrupting the bra industry
by offering over 78 different sizes including our signature half cups.

We are hiring 3 positions for our Growth team - 2 software engineers and a
product designer.

Open roles here:
[https://careers.thirdlove.com/](https://careers.thirdlove.com/)

------
darrinstraff
REVOLUTIONARY SECURITY | Cybersecurity Positions | United States | Direct-Hire
| Mostly REMOTE |
[https://www.revsec.com/careers](https://www.revsec.com/careers)

About us:

REVOLUTIONARY SECURITY builds cyber defense resiliency across enterprises so
they can get ahead of emerging threats and stay ahead in business. Our
services address people, processes, and technology.

------
david-hoffman
Don't like big pharma? Join small pharma! Eikon Therapeutics is disrupting
drug discovery using Nobel Prize winning technology to help chronically
underserved patient populations and we need a Data Engineer to be successful!

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/eikontx/jobs/4000113003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/eikontx/jobs/4000113003)

------
cobalternate
zeroheight (YC S19) | London, UK | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://zeroheight.com](https://zeroheight.com)

zeroheight allow companies to create a beautiful UX design documentation site.
The documentation is synced with their design tools (so it's never out-of-
date) allowing large teams of designers and developers to maintain consistency
as they scale. Documentation is only the first piece of the puzzle – our
vision is to enable any company in the world to have a "design system": a
system of reusable UX and front-end components, tools and guidelines.

We're still hiring our first few engineers so this is an awesome opportunity
to have a big impact on the future of product design! We believe that design
systems will be the default practice for everyone in years to come.

Role: Full-Stack Software Engineer (experienced) | £45 - 65k + equity

We use: JavaScript, React, Ruby, EC2, RDS, Postgres, Lambda

More info: [https://zeroheight.com/careers](https://zeroheight.com/careers) or
email me (Robin, founder / CTO) on robin /at/ zeroheight . com

------
asparagui
QuarkWorks | Columbia, Missouri, USA | Full-time | Onsite | Mobile Developer,
Designer

We make mobile applications for companies big and small. Chances are, you've
already used one of our apps!

We are looking to add more full time developers and designers in Columbia, MO!

[https://quarkworks.co/careers/](https://quarkworks.co/careers/)

Fill out the form at the URL above, or email hiring@quarkworks.co directly.

------
outsmartin
kloeckner.i GmbH | Fullstack(Elixir/Ruby), Hybris(Java) | Berlin, Germany |
Full-time, Onsite | [https://www.kloeckner-i.com](https://www.kloeckner-i.com)

Klöckner & Co is one of the largest producer-independent distributors of steel
and metal products and one of the leading steel service center companies
worldwide. Based on its distribution and service network of around 170
locations in 12 countries, the Group supplies more than 130,000 customers. As
a pioneer of the digital transformation in the steel industry, Klöckner & Co’s
target is to fully digitalize its supply and service chain and to support the
launch of an independent open industry platform, which shall become the
dominant vertical platform of the steel and metals industry. Currently
Klöckner & Co has around 8,800 employees. The Group had sales of around € 5.7
billion in fiscal 2016.

At kloeckner.i we believe in challenging the status quo. We believe in
thinking differently. The way we do it is by building products that are well
designed, easy to use and user friendly.

We build these products for the steel industry using a mixture of agile
methodologies and pragmatic user centric problem solving to ensure that our
parent company Klöckner & Co is the most effective player on the market.

Open Positions:

[https://www.kloeckner-i.com/en/jobs/full-stack-
developer/](https://www.kloeckner-i.com/en/jobs/full-stack-developer/)

[https://www.kloeckner-i.com/en/jobs/senior-hybris-
developer-...](https://www.kloeckner-i.com/en/jobs/senior-hybris-developer-m-
f-d/)

------
bill_duckduckgo
DuckDuckGo - We are looking for candidates that are excited to join us on a
mission to be the company people trust most with their online privacy. All of
our roles are fully-remote!

DuckDuckGo | Senior Mobile Engineer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior Site Reliability Engineer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior Privacy Engineer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Talent Acquisition Manager | REMOTE

[https://duckduckgo.com/hiring](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring)

------
bmiller2
zyBooks (John Wiley and Sons, Inc) | Lead Software Engineer | Full-Time |
ONSITE (Los Gatos, CA)

[https://zybooks.com](https://zybooks.com)

zyBooks provides online, interactive textbooks for Computer Science and other
STEM majors. Our platform serves hundreds of thousands of university students
per year with original content: programming in
Python/R/C/C++/Java/MATLAB/ASM/HDL, mathematics like Calculus and Algebra,
Material Science, Statistics, Circuits, and more.

We're a company that cares deeply about our mission to help teach programming
(and other STEM topics) more effectively. We also like to practice what we
teach and build on a modern stack that includes K8s, Python, Redis, MySQL,
EmberJS, and other cloud managed services. We're looking for a lead software
engineer to help plan, architect, and design zyBooks platform feature
development. The ideal candidate is an experienced full stack engineer
practical experience working and/or designing systems involving Python,
Docker, MySQL/NoSQL datastores, RESTful APIs, and AWS cloud services.

Minimum qualifications:

\- Proficient in Python or Javascript.

\- Experience developing REST APIs and developing single page applications.

\- Experience with service deployments on Kubernetes, K8s configuration, and
basic networking concepts (DNS, TCP/IP stack, etc).

\- Experience maintaining production infrastructure.

\- Strong DevOps acumen.

\- Ability to participate in on-call rotation for a few weeks out of the year.

* U.S. Residents Only please!

Interested? Please send a resume over to hiring@zybooks.com !

------
ertucetin
Pisano | Multiple Senior Software Developers | Istanbul, Turkey | Remote |
Onsite | [https://pisano.co](https://pisano.co)

Pisano is building customer experience solutions for real businesses.

We are always looking for talented people to join our team locally and
remotely.

Our stack: Clojure, ClojureScript, Ruby, AWS, DigitalOcean, Docker, PostgreSQL
etc.

Drop an email to hello@pisano.co with your CV attached.

------
SagaIT
Mirth Connect Java Senior Developer | REMOTE

Saga Healthcare IT ([https://www.saga-it.com/careers](https://www.saga-
it.com/careers)) 5+ years experience with software development and processes.

Core competencies:

Strong experience in Java and related technologies Experience with Mirth
Connect HL7, XML, FHIR and other RESTful web services Nice to have:

Code Systems: RxNorm, Snomed CT, ICD HIPAA Compliance

------
madburke
Cameo | Los Angeles, CA and Chicago, IL | Onsite |
[https://www.cameo.com](https://www.cameo.com)

Cameo’s mission is to create the most personalized and authentic fan
experiences in the world. We're a marketplace where users can book
personalized video shoutouts from their favorite people. We currently partner
with thousands of talent across all verticals to make our users cry, scream,
and laugh hundreds of times per day. We’re breaking down the exclusivity myth
of celebrity by building personal relationships between fans and talent.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/cameo](https://www.keyvalues.com/cameo)

Our open positions:

* Full Stack Software Engineer (Chi): [https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/515218fb918c-full-stack-software-e...](https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/515218fb918c-full-stack-software-engineer?source=keyvalues)

* Full Stack Software Engineer (LA): [https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/2f822ca233ae-full-stack-software-e...](https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/2f822ca233ae-full-stack-software-engineer?source=keyvalues)

* Senior Backend Engineer (Chi): [https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/10f0659b0db1-senior-backend-engine...](https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/10f0659b0db1-senior-backend-engineer?source=keyvalues)

* Senior Backend Engineer (LA): [https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/b8125e471ca3-senior-backend-engine...](https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/b8125e471ca3-senior-backend-engineer?source=keyvalues)

* Technical Lead (Chi): [https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/a39369326222-technical-lead?source...](https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/a39369326222-technical-lead?source=keyvalues)

* Technical Lead (LA): [https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/660d921b0897-technical-lead?source...](https://cameo.breezy.hr/p/660d921b0897-technical-lead?source=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: React, React Native, Node.js, Elasticsearch, Redis, Heroku, AWS

------
tanzaniaedu
Tanzania Education Corp | STEM Teacher | Makuyuni and Karatu, Arusha Region,
Tanzania

Seeking an entrepreneurial technologist and STEM teacher for a new secondary
school located in Makuyuni, northern Tanzania. Requires an independent and
adventurous spirit with a desire to make a difference with the youth of rural
Africa. One year commitment.

Background

Tanzania Education Corporation (TEC) is a Boston based NGO whose mission is to
Educate the Future Leaders of Tanzania. TEC has worked with Tumaini Junior
School, a high performing K-7 primary school in the town of Karatu since 2009.
In its first ten years of operation, Tumaini Junior School has consistently
ranked in the top 1% of schools in the country. Tumaini Senior Secondary
School is a new four year (Forms 1-4) secondary school which opened in
January, 2016. The new school is located in the neighboring village of
Makuyuni, an hour from Arusha, and has a technology focus.

Responsibilities

\- Oversee teaching of Forms 1 and 2 with a co-teacher. In Form 1, students
focus on typing, word processing, and basic programming concepts using block-
based teaching aids. In Form 2, students use block-based teaching aids to
learn more advanced programming concepts, followed by a transition to writing
actual code. \- Design the curriculum and teach Forms 3 and 4 involving more
advanced and independent work.

You Need

\- At least a bachelor’s degree \- IT proficiency demonstrated through
coursework or relevant work experience - Knowledge of programming languages
such as HTML, Javascript, Python or others \- Basic knowledge of hardware to
maintain a school computer lab - Teaching experience and international
experience in Africa are both highly desirable \- Cultural sensitivity,
ability to learn from and work successfully in a different culture

Additional Information

TEC will cover the costs of round trip airfare, visa expenses, as well as
local housing and will provide a $500/month stipend to cover living expenses.

[http://www.tanzania-schools.org/](http://www.tanzania-schools.org/)
[https://www.facebook.com/Tanzania-Education-
Corporation-4058...](https://www.facebook.com/Tanzania-Education-
Corporation-405878902784870/)

Contact: Frank Lee, Tanzania Education Corporation, frankdlee001@gmail.com

------
raminassemi
Close CRM ([https://close.com/](https://close.com/)) | Remote (American or
European time zone) | Full-time

ENGINEERING:

* Senior Software Engineer - Backend

* Senior Software Engineer - Frontend

* Site Reliability Engineer

MARKETING:

* Product Marketing Manager

* Marketing Operations & Automation Manager

* Content & Brand Marketing Producer

OPERATIONS:

* HR & Business Administrator

* Recruiter

* Customer Support Executive (EU timezone)

[https://jobs.close.com](https://jobs.close.com)

------
ingojoseph
Pexels | REMOTE | Ruby on Rails

Pexels is a website to find free stock photos with 10 million monthly unique
visitors. We're looking for Ruby on Rails and data engineer developers who can
help us to grow our product and community even further.

[https://angel.co/company/pexels/jobs](https://angel.co/company/pexels/jobs)

------
jackklika
Foxconn in Wisconsin (Milwaukee, Racine, and Mount Pleasant offices) is hiring
in the following ONSITE fields:

\- AI/Machine Learning

\- Content and Digital Marketing

\- Electrical Engineering (bonus points for RF or BMC experience)

\- Industrial, Manufacturing, Health & Safety, Firmware, and Quality
Engineering

\- Executive Assistants

\- Marketing Analytics

\- Supply Chain

\- Finance

\- Project Management

Speaking Chinese or knowing how to deal with asian business culture is a huge
plus. We typically do not sponsor visas.

Foxconn is the largest electronic manufacturing company in the world and is
rapidly growing in Wisconsin. With a focus on Industrial AI and a mission to
create an intelligent data ecosystem, as an employee at Foxconn you would be
working with cutting edge technology in a fast-paced and international
environment.

Specifically for the HN software crowd: We are looking for AI talent in
machine vision, NLP, text to speech, and industrial prediction. Any IoT talent
is welcomed too. For technology, we are mostly using tensorflow, but are open
to whatever you're productive in. When people in interviews ask us what our
company culture is like, we'll call ourselves "the world's best-funded
startup." But it's not hyperbole -- There's a lot of room for people with big
ideas that can leverage our data to make money with world's largest contract
electronics manufacturing company.

We might not be a silicon valley startup, but Foxconn is the 5th largest
private company in term of employees and the largest tech employer in the
world. We probably manufacture the GPU you use for training, the network
switch your TCP packets move through, the 4G base station your phone connects
to, the phone you use, or the cloud server you ssh into.

We also have a Future Leaders Program for college graduates:
[http://foxconnjobs.us/fflp](http://foxconnjobs.us/fflp) \-- College graduates
with an engineering background willing to relocate to Milwaukee can work full-
time for a full-time salary and benefits.

My email is [jack.klika at fii-usa dot com] and I can set up a conversation
after looking at your resume. Reach out to me if you're interested in a
position or just want to know more.

~~~
cphoover
No thanks, don't really want to work anywhere where the working conditions are
so bad they have to install suicide nets.

------
AsiCareers
ASI | Full Time | Full Stack Software Engineer | Atlanta,GA or Remote

Vue, C#, SQL Server, AWS

More details at [https://atlantatechvillage.com/job/aggregate-singularity-
inc...](https://atlantatechvillage.com/job/aggregate-singularity-inc-atlanta-
tech-village-35-senior-software-engineer/)

ASI is a SaaS based data quality and controls platform.

------
stilldavid
eGauge Systems | Full-Stack Engineer | Boulder, CO | ONSITE

eGauge is a small but growing company in Boulder, CO. We make energy meters
that are UL listed and revenue grade accurate. Our customers include
residential solar, industrial manufacturing, agriculture and more - oh, and
we’re privately held and profitable.

As a member of a small team you will have a huge impact on our product. Your
day to day will include writing maintainable code, communicating with various
departments in the company, and helping steer product direction. Ideally you
have experience empathizing with users to make usable software, and problem
solving skills to tackle problems big and small.

Our stack is Django, Postgres, React, Ansible, and whatever you'd like to
bring to the table if it makes sense as we build out our web services
offerings. You'll get exposure to hardware (we do light manufacturing and
hardware testing in-house here in Boulder) and firmware development.

Sound interesting? Shoot me an email, dave [at] egauge [dot] net.

------
sourishkrout
smallstep | Software Engineer, Systems/PKI | Full-time | SF bay but open to
remote

SF:
[https://jobs.lever.co/smallstep/32e3331b-ff51-44f3-9ffc-2759...](https://jobs.lever.co/smallstep/32e3331b-ff51-44f3-9ffc-275918d80dd7)
Remote:
[https://jobs.lever.co/smallstep/ab6abea8-9501-4683-a2b6-fa2b...](https://jobs.lever.co/smallstep/ab6abea8-9501-4683-a2b6-fa2b09184112)

We're bringing open source based technology to secure cloud-native distributed
systems using end-to-end encryption between services, machine-to-machine
communication, and privileged access to infrastructure using Public Key
Infrastructure.

Tech stack: Golang, internal of protocols such as TLS, SSH, and x509. On the
UX side Javascript/Typescript & React.

All jobs available at
[https://smallstep.com/careers](https://smallstep.com/careers) \- or message
me for questions

Thank you!

~~~
colonCapitalDee
Are intern positions for undergraduates available?

------
kraken-ryanz
Kraken Digital Asset Exchange | Crypto Enthusiastic Devs | Full Time | Remote
| [https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken) |
www.kraken.com

Kraken was founded in 2011, being a pioneer exchange in the crypto market.
Kraken is in rapid expansion of its development teams. At Kraken we have a
remote global team, allowing our employees to have more freedom in choosing
how to organize their routine and balance work and personal life. Kraken
offers remote positions with Silicon Valley-level compensation for developers.

We’re looking for crypto passionate professionals with the following
skillsets: Backend (Rust/Go/Node.js), Frontend
(React/Flux/Redux/Sass/Less/PHP), DevOps (PHP/Python/C++/Go, Infiniband),
Mobile Dev (React Native), and many more.

November Highlight | Software Engineer, Crypto/Payments | Remote | Node.js -
Containerization - Parity/Bitcoin Daemons |

Please apply directly to our Lever careers page at
[https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken). Once you have
completed your application to which role/roles you feel you fit best, please
email me a confirmation at ryanz@kraken.com and I will make sure your profile
is reviewed by our hiring team.

------
spunjani
Structura Bio | Full-time Software Engineers | ONSITE We are building cutting-
edge scientific software used in 40+ countries for cryo-EM research. Please
see our posting here: [https://structura.bio/careers/software-
engineer/](https://structura.bio/careers/software-engineer/)

------
switchstance
Remote Front End Vue Expert

The Motion Array dev team is looking for an expert front end vue developer. We
are a growing team of remote professionals developing
[https://motionarray.com](https://motionarray.com) and other products related
to video production.

Ideal Candidate Has mastered writing code and takes time to consider how best
to organize and write clear code for humans. Knows that planning is just as
important as execution. Can work flexibly, collaborating within a group or
independently when needed. Has excellent attention to detail.

Details 100% remote. The position is full time (8 hours a day with no other
commitments). Our team is fully remote, but our work timezone is EST (UTC-5
This can be flexible. Must be an individual, not a company or sub-contractor.

Must have skills Clear and effective communication skills GIT within a team
environment HTML, JS, CSS, Vue, Vuex Effective code architecture design Js
automated testing

Nice to have skills PHP MySQL Laravel Webpack Familiar with SCRUM practices

To apply please send links or attached code samples that you think will
impress us. Send at least 1 vue/vuex sample. Include a sentence describing why
you think each code sample is impressive. Code samples of full projects are
best.

Please email hello@motionarray.com if you are interested.

------
chimon
Superformula | Flutter Engineer, Front-End Engineer, Node.js Engineer | Remote
| Full-Time, REMOTE |
[https://careers.superformula.com](https://careers.superformula.com)

Superformula is a modern digital product studio. We craft world-class products
through experience, design, and engineering for all platforms

------
junkafarian
Orbital Witness | London, UK | .NET, Vue.js Engineers | ONSITE

Orbital Witness
([https://www.orbitalwitness.com](https://www.orbitalwitness.com)) is a
PropTech-meets-LegalTech startup profiling legal risk in property
transactions. We’re backed by leading seed stage tech and property sector
focused venture capital funds. Orbital Witness is a small but growing team of
driven individuals from a diverse set of backgrounds. We work collaboratively
to build a valuable product for real users in some of the largest companies
across the legal, property and insurance sectors. We enjoy delighting our
users and exploring new technologies to deliver fantastic product in these
traditional industries.

We’re an early stage startup with ambitious growth plans and strong Product
and Data strategies. We recognise the need for sustainable pace in order to
achieve the long term vision. We work hard but we measure success on goals,
not the clock, and we care deeply about making our workplace a friendly,
flexible and supportive environment where everyone can learn and develop.

We’re looking for:

\- Back End Engineers with experience in .NET and non-trivial application
development in a CI/CD setting

\- Front End Engineers with experience in Vue.js, SPAs and ideally GIS / map /
canvas based applications

Our stack includes: .NET Core 3.0, Vue.js, Postgres (PostGIS), Azure, Python,
...

More details at
[https://www.orbitalwitness.com/careers/](https://www.orbitalwitness.com/careers/)
or contact me directly on fergus@

------
alienhard
Scribd | Software Engineers | San Francisco, Toronto, Amsterdam | ONSITE or
REMOTE | VISA

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to change how the world reads.
At the beginning of the year we hit 1M paying subscribers
([https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribe...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribers/))! We are one of the oldest YC startups (YC ’06), operating one
of the largest Ruby on Rails sites.

Scribd has a very friendly, engineering-driven company culture with
competitive salary and great benefits. We are ambitious but at the same time
we value a good work life balance. In general we care way more about your
personality, communication, and hacking skills than what languages and
technologies you’ve used so far.

We are hiring software engineers across the board (see
[https://www.scribd.com/careers](https://www.scribd.com/careers)), including:

* The Content Engineering team is in need of both software engineers and senior software engineers, onsite in our new San Francisco office, onsite in our Toronto office, or remote within the United States. The Content Engineering team was newly formed with the dual mission to own and update Scribd's existing content metadata pipeline and build new metadata that can be used by the search, recommendations, data science, and frontend teams to build more useful and intelligent features. The work includes building data pipelines, data engineering, and a touch of machine learning.

* The Search team is constantly striving to improve Search at Scribd in various dimensions - Quality, Relevance, Speed, Costs, Real-time indexing, Uptime, etc. We are looking for software engineers with experience working with Search systems. Experience with Elastic Search is a strong plus. (More details at [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/0de0db4b-971a-4d1d-ac90-9681f97...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/0de0db4b-971a-4d1d-ac90-9681f97583bd))

We have hired many people from these HN threads, including myself (back in
2012!). If you have specific questions you can reach out to me directly at
adrian at scribd.com (I'm the Head of Technology and happy to answer questions
related to our roles - recruiters/agencies: please do not contact me).

Please apply directly via [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-
via=ze1h-jCbee](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-via=ze1h-jCbee)

------
CalumJEadie
accuRx | Software Engineers | London, UK | ONSITE
[https://www.accurx.com/careers](https://www.accurx.com/careers)

accuRx’s mission is to be the communications platform that brings patients and
their healthcare teams together; helping make patients healthier and
caregivers happier.

Currently, we let GP practices communicate with their patients, team and other
organisations.

We’ve grown from being used in a handful of organisations at the beginning of
2018, to now being in over 2,800 practices that send over 60,000 messages a
day to patients – improving care and saving staff over half an hour each day.

Over the next 12 months we’re growing our practice base in the UK and rolling
out exciting new products to enable the future of primary care.

Apply here: [https://www.accurx.com/careers](https://www.accurx.com/careers)

------
sammons
Skytap | Multiple Positions | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Full time |
[https://www.skytap.com/company/careers/opportunities/](https://www.skytap.com/company/careers/opportunities/)

Skytap Cloud modernizes the infrastructure, processes, and architecture of
traditional enterprise applications. Our service enables enterprises to
migrate their core applications to the cloud unchanged—from the operating
system to unique networking topologies. The only cloud where you can run x86,
Power, AIX, Linux, IBM i and Windows applications together.

Stack: JavaScript, Node.js, Linux, Puppet, Python, Ruby.

We are looking for engineers to join our onsite team in Seattle. We offer
competitive salary and benefits. Open positions below:

Senior Software Engineer - Web Frontend –
[https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/eef3ad89-62af-44b7-b4c7-40f16df...](https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/eef3ad89-62af-44b7-b4c7-40f16df20d17)

Software Development Engineer - Web Frontend -
[https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/a763c436-135b-49b3-a0e9-dd02186...](https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/a763c436-135b-49b3-a0e9-dd02186ee48c)

Senior Infrastructure Network Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/74b309b0-9286-44fe-b12a-43f99e0...](https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/74b309b0-9286-44fe-b12a-43f99e03893b)

Senior Infrastructure Systems Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/846ef639-0c48-4667-9645-2986d90...](https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/846ef639-0c48-4667-9645-2986d909a103)

Information Security Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/04da2c92-2923-4a89-899d-9103a2a...](https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/04da2c92-2923-4a89-899d-9103a2a687c5)

Support Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/5cea7c1e-ae9b-434f-84f9-f4df497...](https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/5cea7c1e-ae9b-434f-84f9-f4df4977854c)

Senior Software Development Engineer (MySQL) -
[https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/068aa5ea-8fdb-4a1c-ae14-57d12e9...](https://jobs.lever.co/skytap/068aa5ea-8fdb-4a1c-ae14-57d12e964bd4)

------
PeterZaitsev
Percona has many open positions for folks who loves Open Source and Database
Technologies.

We're remote-first company so whenever you're based you're encouraged to apply

[https://www.percona.com/about-percona/careers](https://www.percona.com/about-
percona/careers)

~~~
roshanara
Hi, Hope you're doing well ! My name is Roshan
([https://www.linkedin.com/in/roshan-ara](https://www.linkedin.com/in/roshan-
ara)), I hold 7+ years of experience as a Software Quality Assurance Engineer
with project management experience and currently looking for a remote job.

I look forward to hearing from you.

Thank you.

Regards, Roshan

------
NumeratorComp
Numerator | Multiple Roles - Engineering Manager, Senior Full Stack
Developers, ETL Engineers, Android Developer and more.|FULL-TIME | Chicago,
IL, Ottawa, ON (Canada) and San Francisco CA.

Numerator is a marketing intelligence firm that brings together omnichannel
marketing, merchandising and sales data to make pursuing new possibilities
simple for brand, retail and agency clients.

Our Development team works across our 5 product lines creating exceptional
products that allow our customers to get a comprehensive view of their
competitive landscape. We put a strong emphasis on creating and improving our
codebase to make an impact on the market research industry. If you're
interested in big data and honing new skills with the latest tech stacks,
check us out!

We work in a mix of technologies such as Python, Java, JavaScript, Django,
MySQL, React and more.

We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive
consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex,
national origin, disability status, protected veteran status, or any other
characteristic protected by law.

Learn more about our team here - [https://www.numerator.com/join-our-
team](https://www.numerator.com/join-our-team) as well as check out our
Engineering Blog to learn more about Engineering at Numerator -
[https://www.numeratorengineering.com/](https://www.numeratorengineering.com/).

We're hiring for the following roles:

Chicago: Android Engineer - [http://hrbrg.co/peclbr](http://hrbrg.co/peclbr)
ETL Engineer, Data Quality - [http://hrbrg.co/g1qv36](http://hrbrg.co/g1qv36)
Senior Data Scientist - [http://hrbrg.co/2oqseu](http://hrbrg.co/2oqseu)

Ottawa: Engineering Manager - [http://hrbrg.co/ho34nj](http://hrbrg.co/ho34nj)
Senior Full Stack Engineer - [http://hrbrg.co/j261vt](http://hrbrg.co/j261vt)

San Francisco: ETL Engineer, Data Quality -
[http://hrbrg.co/3sgaq0](http://hrbrg.co/3sgaq0) Engineering Lead -
[http://hrbrg.co/KqGvdb](http://hrbrg.co/KqGvdb)

------
sdunford
www.knotch.it/jobs | Knotch | Various Roles | NYC | ONSITE | Full-time |
Engineering

\- Front End Software Engineer

\- Full Stack Software Engineer

\- Senior Data Platform Engineer

Other Roles

\- Client Success Analyst

\- Senior Client Success Manager

\- Content Marketing Associate

\- Manager / Director of Enterprise Brand Sales

Work with the top Knotch Team We’re solving a major problem and it needs your
attention. At Knotch, we are creating not only real-time intelligence
platforms for digital marketing for brands but helping these brands understand
the way people respond emotionally to their content through beautifully
designed products and interfaces.

Since our founding in 2013, Knotch has become recognized as the industry
leader in data transparency and we’ve seen this in rising users, partners and
followers. We’re growing our internal team, and naturally, we are looking for
awesome people. Yes, we’re a fun startup with all the perks, but no, we don’t
have a ping-pong table.

------
jimaek
jsDelivr | Developer Relations/Marketing/Community manager | Fulltime/Part-
time | Remote

jsDelivr [https://www.jsdelivr.com/](https://www.jsdelivr.com/) is a free CDN
for open source projects.

We are looking for active and energetic individuals interested in the
javascript ecosystem and working with open source projects and developers.

Even though we are the most advanced free CDN out there, not many people know
about us. Your job would be to work with open source developers, build a
community and come up with creative and effective marketing ideas to let
people know about how our technology can make their dev life easier.

Ideally you would be located in USA to have the ability to visit conferences
and meetups to make presentations about our technology and problems we solve.

Apply at: dak [at] prospectone.io

------
aklarfeld
divvyhomes.com | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Divvy Homes is helping families achieve the dream of home ownership. Customers
choose any home on the market, we buy it, and then lease to them. With each
monthly payment, the customer accumulates equity in the home. At the end of
the lease term, our goal is for the customer to accumulate enough equity for a
down payment.

Where does software fit into all this? We build software for every piece of
the home buying process, from initial application to putting out offers and
all the way to helping our customers maintain the home.

If you're someone who thrives on solving operationally complex problems,
please reach out!

Hiring Data Scientists, Generalist Engineers and Front-end Engineers!

[https://jobs.lever.co/divvyhomes](https://jobs.lever.co/divvyhomes)

------
brettz
Pornhub | Adult content | Montreal QC | On-site Come work at the 8th highest
trafficked website in the world. We are looking for:

-Senior Product Manager

-Director of PR

-Senior PHP Developers

-Senior Software Developer - Java

-Data Scientist

-UI/UX Designers

-SQA Analyst

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal. Email me your CV: jobs@pornhub.com
and please mention you saw the post on HN. More info on pornhub.com/jobs

------
dizone
Textio | Seattle, WA USA | Full-Time | On-Site

Selected as Washington's #1 Place to work! At Textio, we're changing the way
people write. We predict how your writing will perform based on previous real-
world results from similar documents. We have some of the largest companies in
the world as customers, and we're hiring engineers across the board to help us
solve difficult problems. We have a tight-knit, friendly, and experienced
team, an incredible product, and a bright future.

Buzzwords for Keyword Searchers: AI, NLP, Machine Learning, ReactJS, SaaS

All Textio careers -
[https://textio.com/careers/](https://textio.com/careers/) Check out our team
- [https://textio.com/team/](https://textio.com/team/)

Open Roles: Data Science Manager - Analytics, Director of Language
Engineering, Senior Frontend Engineer - Applications Team, Account Executive,
Senior Account Executive - Seattle, New York, London, HR Manager,
Communications Manager, Customer Implementation Specialist

------
meltemz
causaLens |Python Engineer | Data Scientist (Commercial) | Data Scientist
(Research) | Full-time | London |

www.causalens.com We are looking for a motivated and high-achieving Data
Scientists, and Python Engineers based in London to join a team
commercialising the next-generation machine learning technology.

This is a full-time placement with significant opportunities for personal
development. We offer an intellectually stimulating environment, work within
an interdisciplinary team and an inclusive culture. We are a high-calibre,
mission-driven team building a technology that improves our World.

Core requirements are:

-Strong academic record (PhD & PostDoc preferred)

-Very advanced quantitative skills in machine learning/statistics/mathematics or similar fields

-Ability to translate advanced machine learning algorithms into code (Python preferred)

------
hartator
SerpApi | [https://serpapi.com](https://serpapi.com) | Customer Success
Specialist | Austin, TX | Full-time | ONSITE or FULLY REMOTE | $52k 1099

SerpApi is a real time API to access search engine results. We solve the
issues of having to rent proxies, solving captchas, and JSON parsing in an
easy to use and integrate API for our customers. Our mission is to make the
most extensive map of all search data from all engines. Accessible via an easy
to use, well thought, and carefully crafted API. We value transparency
tremendously. Both internally and externally.

We are looking for a Customer Success Specialist that can help show some love
to our customers.

Main tasks are interacting with customers, helping them solve issues they
encounter, open tickets on GitHub if it's not solvable, invoicing, reaching
out and following up, and light sales. Experience in customer support, sales,
programming, Ruby, Javascript, proxies, APIs, SaaS, B2B, or Browser Automation
are definitely pulses.

Contact Julien @ julien _AT_ serpapi.com mentioning HackerNews.

------
lpgauth

      AdGear - ONSITE - Backend Engineer (Erlang, C, Rust, Go) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Data Engineer (Scala, Spark, Kafka, Vertica, AWS)- Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Javascript Application Engineer (TypeScript, React) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Ruby Application Engineer (Ruby, Rails) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Senior Machine Learning Engineer - Montreal - FullTime
    

Following its acquisition by the Visual Display division of Samsung in 2016,
AdGear is now focusing on enabling brands to connect with Samsung TV audiences
as they are exposed to digital media across all devices. We're trying to
bridge the gap between traditional TV advertising and digital advertising! For
more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see
[https://adgear.com/en/#section_jobs](https://adgear.com/en/#section_jobs)

#erlang #c11 #go #rust #scala #ruby #typescript #react #opensource

------
kostar
Oracle | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Full Time

The Oracle Cloud Infrastructure, Registry team is looking for a senior Scala
software engineer. Our service is architected as an Event-Sourced, Distributed
system built on CQRS principles. Our technology stack is Scala / Akka / Play.
If you have ever wondered what it is like to apply Functional Programming
principles in a live, production environment this is the role for you.

The Registry service is a managed, multi-tenant registry for Docker container
images for customers who want to store and launch their containers on OCI,
including Kubernetes users. In addition to working on interesting projects and
the future of OCIR, you'll be getting a great salary, flexible working
arrangements, a fun, state-of-the-art development environment and excellent
opportunities for learning and career growth. Members of our team work on
distributed systems in a cloud environment and have ownership of our service
from top (Load Balancers) to bottom (Databases).

Please contact justin.ko@oracle.com

------
vivcomma
comma.ai | engineers | San Diego | onsite | full-time We built an open-sourced
self driving car
([https://github.com/commaai/openpilot](https://github.com/commaai/openpilot))

It does this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3XHXL9rzQM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3XHXL9rzQM)

Our stack is largely Python, with some C/C++ and JS(React). We're looking for:

An openpilot Engineer to develop openpilot through new features, code
optimization and car ports.

A Machine Learning Engineer to build tools to track, analyze and fix failures
of the driving system as well as work on our automatic ground truthing and ML
pipeline.

Reach out with a GitHub/LinkedIn to givemeajob@comma.ai.

------
jesse_
Redfin([https://www.redfin.com/](https://www.redfin.com/)) | Software
Engineers, All Levels SDE1 up to SDE4(tech lead) | Frisco, TX(Dallas Metro
Area) | Onsite

The Home Services engineering team -- based out of our newest engineering site
in Frisco, TX builds all of the software used to renovate and prepare homes
before we list them on the market. Your mission will be to enable our new
businesses that rely on renovations, such as our instant offer business
RedfinNow, to expand aggressively and operate efficiently and with high
quality. This team is building a lot of new software from the ground up,
including: \- Mobile applications that let our field staff scope and complete
tasks needed to renovate homes. \- Desktop web software for efficiently
scheduling and monitoring projects; managing vendors to let them focus on
their work; and tracking payments to keep our costs down. \- Intelligent
workflow management to ensure efficient handoffs.

Technologies we use include Java, React, React Native, GraphQL, PostgreSQL and
Kubernetes. We’re also going to be one of the first teams at Redfin to use
Conductor.

Frisco was voted as the best place to live by Money Magazine.
[http://money.com/money/collection/2018-best-places-to-
live/5...](http://money.com/money/collection/2018-best-places-to-
live/5361440/frisco-texas/)

Apply below or reach out if you are interested. Let me know if you have any
questions. I’m an engineer on the Home Services team. My email is
jesse.mavi@redfin.com

Software Development Engineer I (Home Services) :
[https://redfin.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/redfin_careers/job/TX--...](https://redfin.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/redfin_careers/job/TX
---Frisco/Software-Developer-I----Home-Services_22546)

Software Development Engineer II (Home Services):
[https://redfin.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/redfin_careers/job/TX--...](https://redfin.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/redfin_careers/job/TX
---Frisco/Software-Developer-II--Home-Services-_22545)

Senior Software Development Engineer (Home Services):
[https://redfin.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/redfin_careers/job/TX--...](https://redfin.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/redfin_careers/job/TX
---Frisco/Senior-Software-Developer--Home-Services-_23527)

------
sidcool
ThoughtWorks Technologies | India - Pune, Bangalore, Hyderabad, Chennai,
Mumbai

We are passionate technologists who believe in the power of software and
technology as tools for social change. We contribute to a multitude of open
source projects. Primarily we are a Technology Consultancy Company. We look
for zealous Technologists who are keen to learn on job. We value Object
Oriented and Functional Skills. DevOps and Agile are a normal way of working
here.

Skillsets/Platforms/etc.: C#, Java, Ruby, Scala, JS, AWS/GCP/Azure, Python,
Node.js, React, Angular

Requirement: 4+ years of programming experience.

Interview process: Take-home coding assignment, Pair programming interview,
Technical Interview(s), Leadership

More about ThoughtWorks:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM)

[https://www.thoughtworks.com](https://www.thoughtworks.com)

Contact: siddhark[at]thoughtworks.com

Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
fivefootseven
Shaper Tools | Multiple Positions | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, Intern,
ONSITE

At Shaper we are developing a revolutionary line of computer-augmented power
tools, starting with a handheld CNC router called Origin. We're growing and
need help from skilled software, electrical and mechanical engineers to help
us build the future of power tools. We are hiring for both senior full time as
well as intern positions. Check out what we have been working on at
[https://www.shapertools.com](https://www.shapertools.com)

Here are the current open roles:

* Senior Software Engineer, Algorithms: [https://jobs.lever.co/shapertools/0dc7ccc9-9d50-4f45-9879-39...](https://jobs.lever.co/shapertools/0dc7ccc9-9d50-4f45-9879-39989b0f7244)

* Senior Software Engineer, Applications: [https://jobs.lever.co/shapertools/564d8411-89c3-4009-b2e5-69...](https://jobs.lever.co/shapertools/564d8411-89c3-4009-b2e5-6901699d8527)

* Manufacturing Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/shapertools/2eedd4b4-aff1-45bf-a97d-1e...](https://jobs.lever.co/shapertools/2eedd4b4-aff1-45bf-a97d-1e6c4b08a494)

* Hardware Engineering Technician: [https://jobs.lever.co/shapertools/2ff3a61b-d636-4f54-94af-63...](https://jobs.lever.co/shapertools/2ff3a61b-d636-4f54-94af-63e6a6b8a48e)

* Web Software Engineer - Intern: [https://jobs.lever.co/shapertools/c2235f2b-cc4f-400c-a1a3-69...](https://jobs.lever.co/shapertools/c2235f2b-cc4f-400c-a1a3-6931188ff14c)

* Electrical Engineer - Intern: [https://jobs.lever.co/shapertools/b0bd0fa8-12fd-4fba-99db-ef...](https://jobs.lever.co/shapertools/b0bd0fa8-12fd-4fba-99db-efcdef7500a5)

* Mechanical Engineer - Intern: [https://jobs.lever.co/shapertools/9452b707-13d2-473c-a7da-c7...](https://jobs.lever.co/shapertools/9452b707-13d2-473c-a7da-c704dfc9534c)

* Tool Software Engineer - Intern: [https://jobs.lever.co/shapertools/08d24d8e-a3a7-413f-9d1e-1c...](https://jobs.lever.co/shapertools/08d24d8e-a3a7-413f-9d1e-1c1cbd1acefc)

------
maiwand
theScore is building a distributed and concurrent system that will seamlessly
integrate our media app with the betting platform to enable sports fans to bet
on their favourite teams in the United States. We are looking to scale this
betting paltform, and as such we are hiring Senior DevOps Engineers, Senior
Software Engineers, Product Managers, Product Designers, and Data Analysts in
our Toronto Canada office. Please, apply via our website below:

[https://recruiting.ultipro.ca/SCO5000SCMV/JobBoard/99d4bf42-...](https://recruiting.ultipro.ca/SCO5000SCMV/JobBoard/99d4bf42-8955-9620-7bb8-7cc818df97c1/?q=&o=postedDateDesc)

------
x-tention-uk
x-tention UK | Java Developers (multiple openings) | Full-time | UK-based
REMOTE (and onsite in Bournemouth possible)

We consult, develop and support many of the largest healthcare and Industry
4.0 projects across Europe and, increasingly, worldwide.

We're looking for all levels of Java: from just out of University through to
senior level.

Our core software product is an enterprise service bus, so experience of APIs
and exchanging data across the Internet (REST, SOAP, etc.) would be
advantageous.

Experience of any of Spring Boot, EJB 3, GWT, Angular, Maven, Ant, Selenium,
Scrum would be good.

And, knowledge/experience of standards in the wider healthcare industry (HL7,
DICOM, IHE, CDA, etc.) would be great, but is not essential.

devjobs at x-tention dot co dot uk

No recruiters.

------
bwang29
Polarr | Head of Engineering/Design/Product/Growth | SF, SJ, Shenzhen We help
connect people using aesthetics.
[https://www.polarr.co/career](https://www.polarr.co/career)

------
craigmccreath
mtc. | Ecom/CMS/Bespoke PHP | Backend Developer | Full-time | Remote Only
(anywhere) | [https://www.mtcmedia.co.uk/careers/web-
developer](https://www.mtcmedia.co.uk/careers/web-developer)

Formed in 1999 and based in Scotland (with a large distributed team), mtc
offers a completely rounded web design and development service. We work with
clients of every size and type, as well as develop bespoke innovative
solutions.

More info at [https://www.mtcmedia.co.uk/careers/web-
developer](https://www.mtcmedia.co.uk/careers/web-developer)

------
STJason
Sensor Tower | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite | Minsk, Belarus | Full-
Time, Remote | [https://sensortower.com](https://sensortower.com) | VISA

Sensor Tower provides key metrics for everyone involved in the mobile
ecosystem. Whether you’re a mobile app developer, a financial institution
performing mobile market research, or a large brand thinking about your mobile
initiatives, we provide your one-stop shop for due diligence.

Mobile app revenue grew by 27.8% from H1 2017 ($26.9B) to H1 2018 ($34.4B)[0]
- and we’re excited to continue in our mission: to be the trusted source of
mobile insights.

Learn more about who we are and what life is like at Sensor Tower by reading
our Key Values profile: [https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-
tower](https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-tower)

Our open positions: * DevOps Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/587358a3-a2ef-4f50-8781-97...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/587358a3-a2ef-4f50-8781-97600be3728e)

* Product Manager - Mobile App Growth: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7b7a1a8c-2893-414c-878c-cf...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7b7a1a8c-2893-414c-878c-cff07fc6cdd4)

* Full-Stack Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a421feb6-2c0e-4f1b-adb1-84...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a421feb6-2c0e-4f1b-adb1-84d8129b9545?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Full-Stack Engineer MINSK: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/88ce6848-525d-40b0-bca1-96...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/88ce6848-525d-40b0-bca1-9668906402a4)

*DevOps Engineer MINSK: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a97b90f1-158a-495c-b8af-41...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a97b90f1-158a-495c-b8af-41b37c9f5e49)

We use Ruby on Rails, MongoDB, Knockout, and Go.

If you're interested or have questions, email: recruiting [at] sensortower
[dot] com

[0] [https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/03/app-revenue-
tops-39-billio...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/03/app-revenue-
tops-39-billion-in-first-half-of-2019-up-15-from-first-half-of-last-year/)

------
sandeep1784
Hi , I am .net developer with 6 years of experience in asp.net webforms, html,
css, javascript, ajax etc. if your find me comfortable with your requirement
than mail me on sandeepverma1784@gmail.com ir call me on +91 9074907430

Thanks

------
aquabyte
Aquabyte | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Edge (Systems) Engineer, Chief of
Staff to CEO | ONSITE, VISA
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

Aquabyte ([https://www.aquabyte.ai](https://www.aquabyte.ai), backed by NEA
and Costanoa, top tier investors) is on a mission to revolutionize the
sustainability and efficiency of aquaculture. It is an audacious, and
incredibly rewarding mission. By making fish farming cheaper and more viable
than livestock production, we aim to mitigate one of the biggest causes of
climate change and help prepare our planet for impending population growth.
Aquaculture is the single fastest growing food-production sector in the world,
and now is the time to define how technology is used to harvest the sea for
generations to come.

Watch our TV episode with Amazon CTO Werner Vogels here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ_qJ5JFD3I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ_qJ5JFD3I)

Through custom underwater cameras, computer vision, and machine learning we
are able to quantify fish weights, detect sea lice infestations, and generate
optimal feeding plans in real time. Our product operates at three levels: on-
site hardware for image capture, cloud pipelines for data processing, and a
user-facing web application. As a result, there are hundreds of moving pieces
and no shortage of fascinating challenges across all levels of the stack.

If interested, please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

Learn more about Aquabyte at
[https://www.aquabyte.ai](https://www.aquabyte.ai). Email jobs@aquabyte.ai
with any questions!

We're Hiring:

• Senior Edge (Systems) Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/59b53335-e773-4003-86a7-a008d...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/59b53335-e773-4003-86a7-a008dd474292)

• Chief of Staff to CEO:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/81849eb9-08a2-4d21-9869-09674...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/81849eb9-08a2-4d21-9869-0967491fe9d1)

• And open roles in Bergen, Norway, Puerto Varas, Chile, and San Francisco:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

------
colleenfinnegan
Instacart (YC S12) | San Francisco, CA and Toronto, ON |
[https://www.instacart.com](https://www.instacart.com)

Since 2012, Instacart has been focused on making grocery delivery convenient,
affordable, and accessible to everyone. We bring fresh groceries and everyday
essentials to customers across the US and Canada from nearly 20,000 stores
across 5,500 markets. Instacart is available to 80% of us households in all 50
states, and 60% of Canadian households.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/instacart](https://www.keyvalues.com/instacart)

To see all of our positions:
[https://grnh.se/25760b6d1](https://grnh.se/25760b6d1)

Some of the key roles we're hiring for include:

* Android Engineer (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/41840?t=25760b6d...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/41840?t=25760b6d1)

* iOS Engineer (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/271441?t=25760b6...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/271441?t=25760b6d1)

* Security Engineer (TOR): [https://grnh.se/4fb95c011](https://grnh.se/4fb95c011)

* Director, Engineering (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1583453?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1583453?t=25760b6d1)

* Manager, Data Science (SF): [https://grnh.se/f21d13401](https://grnh.se/f21d13401)

* Manager, Engineering (TOR): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1592391?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1592391?t=25760b6d1)

* Manager, Engineering (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1584826?t=25760b...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/instacart/jobs/1584826?t=25760b6d1)

Tech Stack: Rails 5.2, Ruby 2.3.7, Python, R, PostgreSQL 9.6, React 0.17, AWS,
Docker, RabbitMQ, Sidekiq, Snowflake

------
mattvv
Optic Power | San Juan - Puerto Rico www.opticpower.com

Come work with former google and Riot Games alums! We are looking for
JavaScript es6 devs to join our team!

Email your resume to matt At opticpower dot com

~~~
Hazematman
Your website doesn't appear to be working. Can you describe what you guys do?

Edit: Never mind it is working now.

------
RaRaCali
Girlfriend

Building founding team.

Hiring for Full Stack Software Engineer, Product Manager, UX Designer, React
Developers.

Generous equity.

Located in Los Angeles/Pasadena at Idealab. Full time and Local only.

Email rachelle@girlfriend.ly

------
akk2987
Insider, Inc (Business Insider)| Software Engineer, Test Engineer, DevOps
Engineer, Javascript Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite | Full Time

Insider Inc. is the publisher of INSIDER, Markets Insider, and 17
international editions of Business Insider, including the flagship NY-based US
edition. The company pioneered a digital-native approach to news and
information that is social and mobile at its core, for an ambitious and
curious global audience that grew up with digital. The company launched in
2007, and in ten years, Business Insider has grown to become the most favorite
business news brand in the world, when measured by reach. Insider Inc. reaches
a global audience of several hundred million readers and viewers. The company
also offers a subscription research service, Business Insider Intelligence
(BII), that provides in-depth insight, data, and analysis of digital topics.
Every year the company hosts IGNITION, an influential media and technology
conferences. Insider Inc. is a subsidiary of Axel Springer SE. We are always
looking for talented, curious and motivated individuals to join our growing
Engineering team!

Software Engineer, Ecommerce and Subscriptions: Help build out the platforms
for our growing subscriptions and ecommerce teams.
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/view/P_AAAAAAJAABuMk0qEXcT6NW).

Javascript Engineer: Insider Inc. is looking for a talented, passionate
javascript engineer to round out our Story Engagement engineering team. You'll
work with a team of talented and enthusiastic web engineers to build seamless,
beautiful and performant user experiences that will delight and inspire our
readers!
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/view/P_AAAAAAJAABuAov0Bz48Uu_).

Test Engineer: Contribute to continuous development of automated tests,
support engineering teams to ship high quality products by integrating the
tools necessary to help identify and resolve bugs to make our releases faster,
easier and with increased confidence.
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/v...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/businessinsidercom/view/P_AAAAAAJAABuB6ClyYc0Jah).
And more! [https://www.insider-inc.com/careers#careers-open-
roles](https://www.insider-inc.com/careers#careers-open-roles)

------
Mave83
croit.io | Kotlin developer | Part time, Full time, freelance

We believe, that we build the best solution to manage Ceph based unified
software defined storage. Now we want to keep it and add additional new
services around that.

If you are open minded, interested in Linux, Storage, Virtualization or high
speed networking, we are happy to welcome you to our small team. REMOTE is ok,
Munich(Germany) would be awesome.

------
mxmc
Game Closure | Engineer | SALARY: $120k - $220k | REMOTE preferred | VISA ok
San Francisco Bay area (SF) | Tokyo, Japan | Seoul, Korea

Game Closure is building the world's most advanced javascript game
technologies, including an engine, server infrastructure, analytics and
marketing, among other cool products. We are hiring senior engineers who can
tackle architecture and APIs for our game technology on small teams of 3-4
folks. Game Closure has raised $50M, and has more than 300M users supported by
a small team of engineers <25, though we are very profitable and growing.

We are looking for folks to work on our engine and server technologies, the
games themselves, or both. For flavor: We maintain our own redux-like lambda-
style append-only database for more than 300M users; other examples of
projects include when we used code mods to port our engine from a propriety
module and class system to es6. There are numerous projects ongoing, such as
first class typescript support to facilitate better tooling and API
documentation, a react-powered webgl-based UI system, and our own in-house ads
bidding system.

We have projects for hosted real-time multiplayer gaming, social gaming,
cross-compilation to native platforms, and many other core infrastructure
tools that we would welcome your support on defining and creating

Here are a couple example reviews of games we’ve built:

\- Snake Squad for Snapchat: [https://techraptor.net/gaming/opinions/every-
available-snapc...](https://techraptor.net/gaming/opinions/every-available-
snapchat-game-reviewed) \- Everwing for FB messenger:
[https://www.dageeks.com/digital/everwing-dageeks-game-
review...](https://www.dageeks.com/digital/everwing-dageeks-game-review/)

Our technologies and engine have already been in front of hundreds of millions
of users, and we're adding millions of new users monthly. This is a high
leverage position, and very senior. We prefer remote work from any timezone
because we're looking to build the best small engineering team in the world,
but we do make office space available in Tokyo, Mountain View, San Francisco,
Seoul, and Sophia. For the right hire we will be flexible to obtain a visa to
anywhere where we have offices if it helps.

We are also actively looking for folks across range of leadership roles in
product, engineering, and operations.

Please email linda@gameclosure.com Subject: Game Closure Engineering: YOUR
NAME HERE Please include a personal note about your background and interests
so we can prioritize your application!

------
Tinaquobyte
Quobyte is hiring Software Engineers, QA and Support Engineers in Berlin.
Openings for Support Engineers in Santa Clara as well!

~~~
Tinaquobyte
We are looking for a solid foundation in computer science, with strong
competencies in data structures and algorithms, software design, kernel and
network programming, and distributed systems and algorithms Experience in C++
or Java See the complete job description here:
[https://www.quobyte.com/jobs/senior-software-
engineer](https://www.quobyte.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer)

------
eddiecalzone
Rally Health | Multiple openings | Multiple Locations | Full-time, ONSITE &
REMOTE | [https://grnh.se/3c0276841](https://grnh.se/3c0276841) Multiple
openings for front-end (typical React stack, Android/iOS, etc), back-end
(Scala/Play, all levels welcome), Security, Dev-ops (still a thing), test
automation, engineering managers, product managers, QA, Network Engineer, many
more.

Work from our offices in Chicago, DC, Denver, San Fran, L.A., Minneapolis, or
work remotely.

tl;dr: great people, great benefits, great mission, great technology in a
collaborative environment. There's also a nice referral bonus, so here's my
loaded URL :)

[https://grnh.se/3c0276841](https://grnh.se/3c0276841) (Click [Browse
Openings] at the bottom of the page)

_____

Rally believes in putting health care in the hands of individuals with a
seamless experience, providing personalized, data-driven information and
recommendations that can help improve outcomes and decrease costs for
everyone. Rally’s Health Solutions help members set personalized daily goals,
gives recommendations, and incentivizes progress with rewards. Rally’s Care
Solutions make healthcare costs easy to understand and care easy to find. More
than 20 million consumers currently have access to the Rally platform through
payers such as UnitedHealthcare, BlueCross BlueShield of South Carolina, and
thousands of employer groups. Rallyers have dedicated themselves to
transforming the health care industry for the better.

------
bonquesha99
LendingHome | Offices in San Francisco and Pittsburgh | REMOTE friendly

Tech: AWS, Docker, GraphQL, JavaScript/TypeScript/Node.js, Lambda, OCR
(tesseract), PostgreSQL, Python, React, Redis, Ruby on Rails

tldr: We're automating the loan
origination/underwriting/servicing/investing/etc process

LendingHome is reimagining the mortgage process from the ground up by
combining innovative technology with an experienced team. Our goal is to
create a seamless, transparent process that transforms and automates the
mortgage process from end to end. We've raised $167MM in venture capital with
a team of over 300 people and have been featured on the Forbes Fintech 50 list
for two years running! LendingHome is uniquely positioned to become the next
great financial services brand powered by the most advanced mortgage platform
in the world.

Open positions:

    
    
      * Engineering Manager
      * Senior/Staff/Principal Data Scientist
      * Senior/Staff/Principal Software Engineer
      * Design/Finance/HR/Marketing/Operations/Product/Sales/etc
    

Please check out our openings for more details!
[https://grnh.se/18ad65801](https://grnh.se/18ad65801)

------
jrevels
Beacon Biosignals | Lead Operations Engineer | Boston, MA | Onsite Available,
Remote Friendly | Full Time

Our super early-stage startup is seeking an individual to lead the
development/operations of our AWS infrastructure, and along the way teach us
all how to deliver more robust software.

About Us:

Despite its significant potential for improving patient outcomes, brain
monitoring is still not easily accessible or interpretable in clinical
settings. We're going to fix that, and we'd like you to help.

We're a semi-stealth-mode startup founded by numerical programmers,
neuroscientists, and practicing neurologists who are committed to translating
our best-of-breed clinical research from the lab into the ICU and ED. We're
well-funded, well-connected, and own a well-labeled set of brain data amassed
over the past decade at some of the most prestigious medical institutions in
the world. This dataset is, as far as we know, the largest of its kind in
existence. We intend to put it to good use.

Our team is composed of neuro-experts, open-source enthusiasts, audio/DSP
engineers, programming language nerds, and generally easy-going (but
dedicated!) folks.

About You:

\- You're excited to design a service architecture that orthogonalizes the
critical feedback loops that entangle our code, data, models, and products.

\- You're tired of organizations treating DevOps like an individual role
instead of a company-wide practice.

\- You're a networks/containers nerd who will turn us into networks/containers
nerds.

\- You've witnessed the pains that result from fitting square AWS-provided-
solution pegs into round in-house-problem holes. Conversely, you've also seen
how NIH syndrome can drive teams down a rabbit hole whose endpoint is a
shallow reproduction of an existing AWS solution that could've just been
employed in the first place.

\- You are familiar with the many idiosyncrasies of storing, streaming, and
analyzing large volumes of dense signal data in the cloud (e.g. audio, video,
domain-specific sensor data, etc.).

\- You believe that diversity is an integral part of strong engineering
culture, and that lack of diversity contributes to stagnation.

Our data science team makes heavy use of the Julia language. This quarter,
we're tackling model evaluation as a CI process, pushing >70TB of signal data
(and our processes for manipulating it) into AWS, and developing a browser-
based viewing/analysis application for our signal data. Come help us make the
right decisions!

Contact jarrett@beacon.bio if interested.

------
jayemery
OANDA | React Native Software Engineer | Toronto, ON, Canada | REMOTE | ONSITE
| jobs.oanda.com

We’re hiring!

I'm looking for a Software Engineer with experience delivering React Native
mobile applications. You’ll be joining an engineering team tasked with moving
our Android and iOS trading apps to React Native, enabling us to deliver
customer value faster and more frequently. Your contribution will impact
thousands of customers who trade billions of dollars in volume every day.

About us

OANDA is a world leader in online forex trading and currency services. We’re
an innovator in computer engineering and financial modelling that provides
Internet-based forex trading and currency information services to everyone,
from individuals to large corporations; portfolio managers to financial
institutions. Our guiding principles are honesty, helpfulness and kindness.

As a company, we look for developers and creative professionals who are driven
to be the best at their craft to join us on our mission to be the world’s
currency authority. If you have your own side projects, contribute to open
source software, code on the weekend for fun, participate in Hack-a-thons and
are passionate about what you do, we want you!

TL;DR

We care about writing and maintaining high quality, modular, testable code. We
create high performant systems with sub-millisecond execution time. We strive
to provide a meaningful user experience. We take pride in holding to a high
standard of ethics, working closely with regulators across the globe. We treat
customers fairly, how we ourselves would want to be treated. We provide an
environment for people to grow in their career and create their own
opportunities. Ultimately, we’ve created a platform that our customers
actually want to use, and this drives us to make it even better.

We have free coffee, drinks, snacks, catered meals, a games room, perkopolis
deals, training allowance, a retirement savings program and a comprehensive
benefits package.

Please apply through jobs.oanda.com

------
jeremyjh
SMR Worldwide | Charlotte, NC | Full-Time | ONSITE | [https://www.smr-
worldwide.com](https://www.smr-worldwide.com)

SMR Worldwide (www.smr-worldwide.com 3) is a rapidly growing IT Asset
Disposition (ITAD) provider and electronics recycler. We’ve built a customized
ERP platform from the ground-up with Elixir/Phoenix and Vue.js to manage our
business and need to add talented developers who can help us support our
accelerating growth.

We're currently hiring for two positions - if interested please apply through
the links to the Job descriptions and let us know you saw this on HN.

Full Stack Developer - This position will be responsible for designing,
developing and testing new features and functionality that will help us
streamline operations, integrate our systems, improve our customer experience
and support new business opportunities. We’re looking for someone who is
comfortable with taking a high-level problem statement and delivering a
complete solution in a fast-paced environment.

Experience in Elixir and Vue.js are not required, but we're looking for
someone with 4-5 years of full-stack web development experience on any
platform who wants a chance to work on these particular technologies.

[https://](https://) [https://www.indeed.com/job/full-stack-developer-
ee710100ace9...](https://www.indeed.com/job/full-stack-developer-
ee710100ace9e522)

Business Intelligence Developer:

This position will help us design a complete business intelligence strategy,
including selecting the tool-set and platform, and developing the data models,
ETL pipelines, views, reports and visualizations to unlock the value we see in
this data-set. This position will also develop models for solving tricky
optimization problems in our business and use advanced statistical or ML tools
where appropriate to help us make more accurate predictions that lead to
better business decisions.

We'd need people with the skills to:

Develop SQL data models and queries

Load data to those models using either specialized ETL tools or general-
purpose programming languages such as Python

Work with end-users, departmental managers and business executives to
understand our environment, challenges and business intelligence requirements

Develop end-user accessible reports, visualizations, dashboards

[https://www.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=99daaf94eee62c03&tk=1dom41...](https://www.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=99daaf94eee62c03&tk=1dom41rm2h3ph803&from=company)

------
danielrasmuson
Labelbox | San Francisco, CA or Remote (Global) | Onsite | Remote OK |
[https://labelbox.com](https://labelbox.com)

To build AI you need algorithms, compute, and data. While we have
collaborative tools for tasks like writing and debugging code, the machine
learning world has no standard tooling for labeling data, storing it,
debugging models, or continually improving their accuracy. Labelbox solves the
bottleneck in ML by providing a complete solution with fast labeling tools,
human workforce, data management, a powerful API, and automation features.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/labelbox](https://www.keyvalues.com/labelbox)

Our open positions:

* Frontend Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/labelbox/c213a5c0-a07e-43db-a38d-456a1...](https://jobs.lever.co/labelbox/c213a5c0-a07e-43db-a38d-456a1d22b283?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=keyvalues)

* Fullstack Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/labelbox/e039822c-084d-4430-a1bb-88171...](https://jobs.lever.co/labelbox/e039822c-084d-4430-a1bb-88171748e4ca?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=keyvalues)

* Head of Engineering: [https://jobs.lever.co/labelbox/1f65cb0a-0102-4360-864e-0623a...](https://jobs.lever.co/labelbox/1f65cb0a-0102-4360-864e-0623ae0a5bbb?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=keyvalues)

* Senior Backend Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/labelbox/66fc362e-3406-459b-af88-fe6b7...](https://jobs.lever.co/labelbox/66fc362e-3406-459b-af88-fe6b75ddbede?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=keyvalues)

* Senior Frontend Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/labelbox/9e236de3-bf92-40c6-98f4-0d705...](https://jobs.lever.co/labelbox/9e236de3-bf92-40c6-98f4-0d705d8d03d9?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=keyvalues)

* Senior Product Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/labelbox/f96edc97-7487-4119-8440-b2f38...](https://jobs.lever.co/labelbox/f96edc97-7487-4119-8440-b2f38c1623fa?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=keyvalues)

* Product Designer: [https://jobs.lever.co/labelbox/b3aa8757-a93a-4f1f-87f6-ebb34...](https://jobs.lever.co/labelbox/b3aa8757-a93a-4f1f-87f6-ebb34751fa44?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: On the frontend, we use TypeScript, React, Redux, GraphQL, Apollo.
On the backend, we use Node.js, Go, TypeScript, MySQL, Elasticsearch, Redis.
Everything is containerized in Docker and running on Kubernetes.

------
siwatanejo
[still-unnamed startup in stealth mode] | REMOTE or ONSITE(around HK:
Guangzhou,Macau,Shenzhen,Taiwan,etc) | 20-40h per week, freelancers/full-
timers/part-timers

Sorry for the vague description but I can tell you more about the product
we're building when you apply. Hopefully I can attract you in a sufficient way
with our tech stack! (see below). [NOTE: this is not a pie-in-the-sky venture,
you would be joining a team who has a 1.5+year-old working product, with
prospects of new greenfield products built around the first.]

Job positions:

\- Build engineer: you are a Linux-er who has some past experience building
deb or rpm packages, are excited about reproducible builds, and are willing to
learn (if you don't already know) new things such as snap or flatpak. gitlabCI
and/or githubActions is a plus. (Might do some DevOps work after we come out
of stealth mode as well; with Pulumi and RedShift.)

\- C#/.NET developer: generics, LINQ, VisualStudio, EntityFramework et al are
your bread and butter. You value the diversity that comes from learning other
languages and tech-stacks but also the stability that a robust platform like
.NET provides, which you based your career on. Desirable to be familiar with
Xamarin, but not required. F# is a plus.

\- Rust developer: you dealt with C/C++/Objective-C in the past but are ready
to move on. However, you're still not convinced about garbage collected
languages, so you have been looking at Rust lately, or willing to learn it.
You're not a smart-ass though, so you would be excited to expose your Rust
code's API to be consumed by higher level languages.

\- FP developer: you value immutability and lack of side effects because you
have lived the nightmares of race conditions and heisenbugs in your career.
You're disgusted with most job positions out there because the tech-stack
described in most of them don't look safe enough to be serious (sure they can
build snapchats with them, but not robust software that would end up being
used by NASA or Waymo). Desirable to be familiar with F#.

\- Desktop/mobile developer: you cringe at the idea of "Electron apps",
because you think native frameworks like QT or gtk+ give much power and
maintainability (plus, performance aside, javascript is a joke in any other
aspect too). But you also understand why garbage-collected languages are safer
and more productive than low-level ones, and there are many of these much more
decent than JS. (gtk is preferred for this position at the moment; or someone
willing to switch)

\- SmartContracts/blockchain developer: you've used/developed smart contracts
in languages such as Ivy, MiniScript, or Solidity(EVM), or are willing to
learn this technology. Desirable to have familiarity with atomic swaps, HTLCs
or zero knowledge proofs. Excited about things like bitcoin, ethereum,
mimblewimble/grin, DAI, etc

Important perk for all positions: all the code/scripts you'll write (being
paid of course) will be opensource, at least for the first 3months.

Write me at andrew.forsure@gmail.com

PS: Abstain from applying if you expect a lead/managerial role, because the
team is not yet big enough to need extra leadership for now.

PS II: In case you're only interested in joining part-time, note: I wouldn't
find it acceptable if you join us to work remotely part-time while keeping
your full-time job. Part-time only works with your own side-projects, or other
additional part-time job (because resting is important).

------
KnownSubset
Tanium | Emeryville, CA (SF) or Morrisville, NC (RTP) or REMOTE | Full-time,
ONSITE & REMOTE

Tanium's product is basically computer security & management software for
government and large enterprises. It's orders of magnitude faster than most
competition, and customers love it. Fortune called us the "Usain Bolt of
cyber­security" [1], and Forbes put us at #4 on the Cloud 100 list [2].

The former CIO of the US Air Force, said that Tanium is "game-changing ...
allowing a tremendous amount of automation and reduced workloads for our
network operations people significantly, meaning things that used to take them
months is now down to seconds, or minutes." [3] The USAF used Tanium to patch
all of their systems for WannaCry in 41 minutes and consider any system
without our software as "high risk". [4]

Fortune ranked us as one of the best medium-sized places to work [5] [6].

Benefits include healthcare, 401k match, self-directed/unlimited vacation time
(most folks take 4-5 weeks), paid time off for volunteering, parental leave,
fertility/adoption benefits, and more.

Compensation is near FAANG levels with strong base pay, large annual bonuses,
and equity in the form of RSUs. The recruiting team can share more details
there.

We get everyone together 2-3 times a year, and most teams do zoom calls for
standup 2-3 times a week.

We have roles open in Engineering, Technical Account Management, Security,
Sales, Legal, Marketing, Finance, HR, Accounting, and more. I called out a few
interesting positions below.

Feel free to ask me about anything, reply here or email nathan.dauber@[company
site].

\--

Senior Software Engineer - The core is mostly C++, and then JavaScript for the
modules and admin interface (AngularJS/React/Node.js, with work in progress to
switch to React). There's also growing amounts of Python, particularly for
endpoint scripting, and a tiny bit of Rust. On site or US Remote (pick the
closest one) - RTP: [https://grnh.se/bf83f3ab1](https://grnh.se/bf83f3ab1) |
SF: [https://grnh.se/31f653fb1](https://grnh.se/31f653fb1)

\--

Enterprise Services Engineer - This is a new role in response to customer
demand, where we're managing Tanium software directly for customers instead of
only training and advising their employees.

Additional roles open in US Remote or on site in Fort Belvoir, Quantico,
Washington D.C., or Reston:

[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Enterprise%20...](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Enterprise%20Services&gh_src=fb638b3f1#openings)

\--

Associate/Director of Technical Account Management - The TAM organization is
central to our company, and doesn't have any real parallels that I'm aware of.
As a TAM, you'd be expected to set up a home lab with a network of machines
(or VMs) running our software, and you'd be primarily responsible for advising
2~5 customers on how best to use Tanium. However, TAMs come from all kinds of
backgrounds including sysadmin, devops, or security, and really work together
as a team to support each other and meet the needs of each customer.

Remote or on site worldwide
[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Technical%20A...](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Technical%20Account%20Management&gh_src=3790b4711#jobs)
Other Roles: Security Engineer (US Remote):
[https://grnh.se/54bf71f91](https://grnh.se/54bf71f91) Lots more:
[https://grnh.se/92be1afc1](https://grnh.se/92be1afc1)

[1]: [http://fortune.com/most-important-private-
companies/tanium-2...](http://fortune.com/most-important-private-
companies/tanium-24/)

[2]:
[https://www.forbes.com/companies/tanium/#3bbe09173eea](https://www.forbes.com/companies/tanium/#3bbe09173eea)

[3]: [https://www.fedscoop.com/air-force-cio-says-role-become-
much...](https://www.fedscoop.com/air-force-cio-says-role-become-much-
prominent-prepares-retire/)

[4]: [https://federalnewsnetwork.com/dod-reporters-notebook-
jared-...](https://federalnewsnetwork.com/dod-reporters-notebook-jared-
serbu/2018/12/air-force-to-release-new-fast-track-cyber-approval-process/)

[5]: [https://fortune.com/best-medium-
workplaces/2019/tanium/](https://fortune.com/best-medium-
workplaces/2019/tanium/)

[6]:
[http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/tanium](http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/tanium)

~~~
sshishe
How about Canada remote?

------
recrce
NVIDIA is hiring senior distributed systems and data engineers to scale up its
AI infrastructure and deep learning platforms. Together, we will help advance
NVIDIA's capacity to build and deploy leading solutions for a broad range of
AI based applications such as autonomous vehicles, healthcare, virtual
reality, graphics engines and visual computing.

Locations: Santa Clara, New York City, Boulder and more, also REMOTE

Sr Distributed Systems, AI Infra, Data Platform:
[https://nvidia.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/NVIDIAExternalCar...](https://nvidia.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/NVIDIAExternalCareerSite/job/US-CA-Santa-Clara/Senior-Distributed-Systems-
Engineer---AI_JR1924610)

Sr Data Engineer, AI Infra, Data Platform:
[https://nvidia.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/NVIDIAExternalCar...](https://nvidia.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/NVIDIAExternalCareerSite/job/US-CA-Santa-Clara/Senior-Data-Engineer---
AI_JR1924609-1)

Sr Deep Learning Engineer, AI Infra, Modulus:
[https://nvidia.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/NVIDIAExternalCar...](https://nvidia.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/NVIDIAExternalCareerSite/job/US-CA-Santa-Clara/Senior-Software-Engineer--
AI-Infrastructure---Deep-Learning_JR1924736)

Sr AV Tools Engineer, AI Infra, Debugging:
[https://nvidia.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/NVIDIAExternalCar...](https://nvidia.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/NVIDIAExternalCareerSite/job/US-CA-Santa-Clara/Senior-AV-Tools-Software-
Engineer--AI-Infrastructure_JR1925042)

Sr Full Stack Engineer, AI Infra, HumanLoop:
[https://nvidia.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/NVIDIAExternalCar...](https://nvidia.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/NVIDIAExternalCareerSite/job/US-NY-New-York/Senior-Full-Stack-Software-
Engineer--Human-Loop---AI_JR1924683)

Sr WebGL Engineer, AI Infra, HumanLoop:
[https://nvidia.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/NVIDIAExternalCar...](https://nvidia.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/NVIDIAExternalCareerSite/job/US-CA-Santa-Clara/Senior-System-Software-
Engineer--Human-Loop---AI_JR1923408)

Sr UI/UX Engineer, AI Infra, HumanLoop:
[https://nvidia.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/NVIDIAExternalCar...](https://nvidia.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/NVIDIAExternalCareerSite/job/US-CA-Santa-Clara/Senior-UI-UX-Application-
Engineer--Human-Loop---AI_JR1924578)

------
susan_truss
Truss | Software Engineer, User Experience Designer | San Francisco or
DISTRIBUTED| [https://truss.works](https://truss.works)

* For one of our projects, we are seeking Engineers with experience working with React and Typescript, if you have this experience please highlight it in your submission.

Truss solves complex technical problems for the private sector and government.
We helped rebuild Healthcare.gov after its public failure in 2013. We seek the
highest standard both in terms of the technology we build, and the way we run
our company. We'd love to chat with you.

We are a software consultancy known for pragmatism, autonomy, expertise, and
trust. We build strong relationships with our clients, contractors, and
employees and we believe that this is fundamental to doing great work. As a
Truss engineer you will facilitate bringing Truss values
([https://truss.works/values/](https://truss.works/values/)) to those truly
trying to make a difference in our government, and enable them to understand
what their citizens actually need rather than implementing a perceived
solution.

Here are some of the things we care about: * Great communication! Including
thoughtful listening skills, the ability to express complex ideas clearly and
succinctly, and the ability to communicate well in writing * The ability to
deal well with ambiguity and act with autonomy * Technology-agnostic and
pragmatic engineering sensibility, focused on solving key problems for the
customer, not the tools * Proficiency in at least one commonly used
programming language, such as Python, Ruby, Go, Javascript, Java, etc. *
Experience deploying at least one application that other people use * Have
held at least one engineering position post-education * Initiative, curiosity,
a bias for action, and a problem-solving attitude

We expect all Truss engineers to consistently develop new skills, and cross-
train into new disciplines outside of their current areas of expertise.

Check us out at: [https://truss.works/](https://truss.works/) and apply at:
[https://truss.works/jobs/](https://truss.works/jobs/)

Note: Engineer postings will close on Friday 11/22/19 at 5:30pm Pacific Sr.
Software Engineer -> [http://bit.ly/truss-sse-hn](http://bit.ly/truss-sse-hn)

Software Engineer -> [http://bit.ly/truss-se-hn](http://bit.ly/truss-se-hn)

Sr. User Experience Designer -> [http://bit.ly/truss-ux-
hn](http://bit.ly/truss-ux-hn)

------
PrepScholar2
PrepScholar | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Product Manager |
$100,000-$200,000

PrepScholar is hiring Product Managers!

PrepScholar’s mission is to improve education at scale through technology. Our
flagship product is an SAT/ACT prep program that automatically learns the
strengths and weaknesses of each student and creates an individualized
learning program through machine learning. You can think of it as an automated
tutor that provides a compelling learning experience at scale. We also have a
large web presence with over two million monthly visitors to our free tools
and articles.

We believe we have a major advantage over other companies in our space because
of our technology-centered and analytical approach to education. We're
profitable and bootstrapped, and you'll work on products that impact millions
of students worldwide.

As a Product Manager, you’ll lead a full existing product line (department) at
PrepScholar. Examples of departments you may run include our automated SAT
prep product or our tutoring department. Think of this role as being the CEO
of that entire department.

You’ll be responsible for all aspects that feed into that product’s P&L
including: optimizing marketing, product, sales, and continuing technical
improvements. You'll oversee growth of the entire product, including opening
up new marketing channels, developing lifetime customer value, expanding our
range of product variations, and improving the program itself.

You will determine which ongoing projects have highest returns (ROI), expand
those, and propose creative new projects. You will translate these projects
into budgets for your product line, and be responsible for implementing the
projects. The implementation includes making hires and managing teams, as well
as working with engineers, marketing experts and test content creators.

Responsibilities

* Build and manage a product roadmap for product launch and iterations

* Interface with engineers and test content developers to create the product

* Develop effective marketing materials for all our online channels

* Manage P&L and develop a strategic business plan to grow your product to a dominant position

Our ideal candidate has:

* Experience being responsible for P&L (e.g. running a department, running a startup or side-project with positive cashflow)

* Understanding of a broad array of marketing channels, including researching whether a channel is appropriate for a product, starting up new channels, and using tracking/metrics to prove positive ROI of a marketing channel

* Experience with SEO, content marketing, and Adwords

*Distinctive problem solving, organizational, and analytical skills with the ability to evolve product strategy based on research, data and industry trends

Please send your resume and cover letter to job.pm+hn@prepscholar.com, and
read more at [http://www.prepscholar.com](http://www.prepscholar.com)

------
jimdo
Jimdo GmbH | Engineering | Hamburg, Germany | VISA sponsorship | ONSITE |
[https://careers.jimdo.com/jobs/](https://careers.jimdo.com/jobs/)

    
    
          _   _                   _         
         | | (_)  _ __ ___     __| |   ___  
      _  | | | | | '_ ` _ \   / _` |  / _ \ 
     | |_| | | | | | | | | | | (_| | | (_) |
      \___/  |_| |_| |_| |_|  \__,_|  \___/
    

Jimdo is the easiest way to create a website on a desktop, smartphone, or
tablet, with no coding required.
[https://www.jimdo.com](https://www.jimdo.com)

## People have built over 20 million Jimdo websites \- online stores, blogs,
portfolios, business websites, and more

## Jimdo has over 200 employees working from offices in Hamburg and Tokyo, all
of whom share the same goal: help users share their passions and build
something truly great.

We are looking for engaged and motivated Software Engineers to join one of our
engineering teams. We are working together in autonomous teams that take full
responsibility for their own part of Jimdo.

 _Our Tech Stack includes: Java /Kotlin, NodeJS, Python, Go, TypeScript,
JavaScript, React, Angular, Vue, Ember, MySQL, Postgres, DynamoDB_

    
    
       ___                             ____                  _   _     _                       
      / _ \   _ __     ___   _ __     |  _ \    ___    ___  (_) | |_  (_)   ___    _ __    ___ 
     | | | | | '_ \   / _ \ | '_ \    | |_) |  / _ \  / __| | | | __| | |  / _ \  | '_ \  / __|
     | |_| | | |_) | |  __/ | | | |   |  __/  | (_) | \__ \ | | | |_  | | | (_) | | | | | \__ \
      \___/  | .__/   \___| |_| |_|   |_|      \___/  |___/ |_|  \__| |_|  \___/  |_| |_| |___/
             |_|
    

* _Engineering Manager_ \- [https://t1p.de/engineeringmanager](https://t1p.de/engineeringmanager)

* _Engineering Manager - Cloud Infrastructure_ \- [https://t1p.de/emci](https://t1p.de/emci)

* _Engineering Manager - Mobile Apps_ \- [https://t1p.de/em-ma](https://t1p.de/em-ma)

* _Software Engineer - Full Stack_ \- [https://t1p.de/fullstack](https://t1p.de/fullstack)

* _Software Engineer - Backend_ \- [https://t1p.de/backend](https://t1p.de/backend)

* _Site Reliability Engineer_ \- [https://t1p.de/sre](https://t1p.de/sre)

------
jenks
15Five Inc. | Senior Frontend, Python, DevOps, Scrum + more | FULL-TIME REMOTE

15Five ([https://15five.com](https://15five.com)) is a rapidly growing San
Francisco based SaaS company that helps businesses create a culture of
feedback, track objectives, and provide leadership with visibility into all
levels of their organizations. We envision a world where every employee has
the opportunity to be engaged in something meaningful, while working alongside
people they deeply trust and respect to achieve a common and inspiring vision.
In this world, work not only calls out everyone’s individual greatness, but
leads to creating high performing companies where everybody wins. At 15Five,
we’re building that kind of company, which is why we were selected by Inc.
Magazine as one of the Best Places to Work, and we’re looking for exceptional,
like-minded individuals to join our team.

Life’s too short to build an average product. We strive for greatness in
everything we create—from launching new features to fixing the smallest bug.
We care deeply about the quality of what we put out into the world, and ensure
15Five delivers a positive experience with every customer touchpoint and
interaction. Do you also believe in creating a phenomenal product that makes a
difference?

More job details and to apply:

Frontend Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/15five/87e81f76-7785-4bef-a005-c8ae3d6...](https://jobs.lever.co/15five/87e81f76-7785-4bef-a005-c8ae3d6796b5?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)

Python Django Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/15five/b6e90d36-36b5-4062-b9cb-d5af468...](https://jobs.lever.co/15five/b6e90d36-36b5-4062-b9cb-d5af4687e2d3?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)

Agile Coach -
[https://jobs.lever.co/15five/7b3115f0-3d19-4eca-81f7-196902f...](https://jobs.lever.co/15five/7b3115f0-3d19-4eca-81f7-196902f6e52b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)

QA Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/15five/e400d214-e5d5-47e7-813d-e02fc62...](https://jobs.lever.co/15five/e400d214-e5d5-47e7-813d-e02fc62d81a9?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)

DevOps Team Lead -
[https://jobs.lever.co/15five/70310555-fff8-4a4f-a033-5ca82ce...](https://jobs.lever.co/15five/70310555-fff8-4a4f-a033-5ca82ceef1a3?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)

Our headquarters are in San Francisco and we have hubs in New York and Raleigh
(NC). Our remote team is spread throughout the US, Portugal, Holland, Poland,
Ukraine, Hungary, or wherever they may be at the moment. Due to practical
reasons you should be somewhere between UTC-7 and UTC+2. To learn more about
us, check out our values [https://www.15five.com/core-
values/](https://www.15five.com/core-values/).

------
fa-ml
FlightAware | Senior Data Scientist / Senior Machine Learning Engineer |
Houston, TX | Full-time, ONSITE,
[https://flightaware.com](https://flightaware.com),
[https://flightaware.com/commercial/foresight/](https://flightaware.com/commercial/foresight/)

FlightAware is expanding its world-class team that builds the predictive
technology behind the FlightAware Foresight product suite. FlightAware
Foresight is already used by some of the largest airports and airlines in the
world to improve operational efficiencies on the ground and in the air. As a
senior data scientist at FlightAware, you will work alongside talented
developers, systems engineers, and analysts to design, evaluate and improve
state-of-the-art machine learning models underlying both current and future
Foresight products.

You would bring scientific rigor and statistical methods into a multi-
disciplinary engineering group pushing the industry forward and tackling some
of the hardest problems in this space. We train thousands of models on
hundreds of thousands of CPU cores using datasets with hundreds of millions of
examples, and we stream real-time flight data from around the world through
these models running on multiple clusters in order to produce thousands of
inferences per second. These models compute estimated runway landing and gate
arrival times for commercial and GA flights around the world. FlightAware in
general processes over 180 million incoming messages per hour from over 22,000
individual data feeds. You would bring a broad technical and engineering
background with you, allowing you to design solutions that can scale and
operate in this demanding environment.

We're looking for someone with a solid real-world track record of delivering
complex machine learning systems in production that solve well-defined
business problems. This is decidedly a senior-level role, although less
experienced but truly exceptional candidates will be considered. We have no
formal requirements about educational background; while a PhD is probably a
plus, it's not required, and we're more impressed by real-world results. You
need a nontrivial expertise in statistics, machine learning, statistical
learning, and deep learning that goes beyond what a talented engineer might
learn studying in the evenings for fun. You also need a solid engineering
foundation; you wouldn't be isolated from infrastructure and systems engineers
but would be working with and alongside them.

FA is a small company (currently ~100 employees), but we're not a startup.
We've been around for over a decade and don't rely on VC funding. Our
Foresight team alone produces millions of dollars of revenue. The company is
successful, profitable, and growing. And we just built out a brand new modern
office space in Houston. To apply, please send me an email using the email in
my profile here.

------
TaekLD
LaunchDarkly | Oakland, CA / London, UK | Onsite |
[https://launchdarkly.com](https://launchdarkly.com)

LaunchDarkly is a Feature Management Platform that serves hundreds of billions
feature flags daily to help software teams build better software, faster.
Feature flagging is an industry best practice of wrapping a new or risky
section of code or infrastructure change with a flag. Each flag can easily be
turned off independent of code deployment (aka ”dark launching”).

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/launchdarkly](https://www.keyvalues.com/launchdarkly)

Our open positions:

* DevOps Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/aa5b3b23-5f10-4682-83c0-7...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/aa5b3b23-5f10-4682-83c0-79be5aec0114?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* DevOps Engineer (London): [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/3f6b4d1b-fbfa-4da5-b0b6-4...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/3f6b4d1b-fbfa-4da5-b0b6-45646fb43834?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Distributed Systems Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/7c2a0f73-c630-4baa-804f-a...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/7c2a0f73-c630-4baa-804f-af1568cd6595?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Fullstack Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/e7a9adde-3738-4c87-a775-4...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/e7a9adde-3738-4c87-a775-47f24b69ee9b?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Internal Systems Developer: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/b67ca88a-54c9-4ffb-bdbf-9...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/b67ca88a-54c9-4ffb-bdbf-96610e4bfa6d?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Mobile SDK Developer: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/41e8881f-0d83-4175-bf7c-2...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/41e8881f-0d83-4175-bf7c-260534d7c61f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* SDK Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/c39b6015-99a4-495a-abcc-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/c39b6015-99a4-495a-abcc-bcd7548138c1?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Site Reliability Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/6d38cfb7-b149-4e78-80e0-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/6d38cfb7-b149-4e78-80e0-b5950aea5f90?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Software Engineer, Backend: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/f8842ab1-481a-4f6e-862c-1...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/f8842ab1-481a-4f6e-862c-1098aba5a113?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

* Software Engineer, Frontend: [https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/448af03f-706a-4c10-804a-4...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/448af03f-706a-4c10-804a-4d7bb4684c69?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Golang, React, Redux, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, Redis, HAProxy,
NATS, Kafka, Redis, and Cassandra

------
vehiclesoftware
Tesla | Various | Palo Alto; Bellevue | Intern/Full Time Tesla has many open
positions for interns and full time candidates. Please apply online send an
email with your resume to vehiclesoftwarerecruiting@. Please make your subject
line: HN <req_id> so we can filter appropriately. \---

Distributed Systems

\- Full Stack (Javascript, Python) -
[https://bit.ly/2ksmrC6](https://bit.ly/2ksmrC6)

\- Site Reliability (Linux, networking, storage/virtualization) -
[https://bit.ly/2jXRXI2](https://bit.ly/2jXRXI2)

\- Backend (Go, network programming) -
[https://bit.ly/2k24U3I](https://bit.ly/2k24U3I)

\---

Security Engineering

\- Product Security - [https://bit.ly/2lPSxbk](https://bit.ly/2lPSxbk)

\- Embedded Systems Security -
[https://bit.ly/2lPSyMq](https://bit.ly/2lPSyMq)

\---

Vehicle development

\- Infotainment UI (C++) - [https://bit.ly/2lA89j2](https://bit.ly/2lA89j2)

\- Rendering Engineer (C, C++) -
[https://bit.ly/2kpHeGz](https://bit.ly/2kpHeGz)

\- Video Games (C++) - [https://bit.ly/2lzIibi](https://bit.ly/2lzIibi)
(Bellevue) [https://bit.ly/2kgejF2](https://bit.ly/2kgejF2) (Palo Alto)

\- Systems Software, Autopilot (C, C++) -
[https://bit.ly/2lYC2Kj](https://bit.ly/2lYC2Kj)

\- Software Engineer, Mobile (Objective C, Android) -
[https://bit.ly/2lApaJU](https://bit.ly/2lApaJU)

\- Software Engineer, Charging & Power Conversion (Embedded C) -
[https://bit.ly/2lWDKfc](https://bit.ly/2lWDKfc)

\- Machine Learning Infr, Autopilot (Python, C, C++) -
[https://bit.ly/2lxuttJ](https://bit.ly/2lxuttJ)

\- Data Tools (Haskell, Python) -
[https://bit.ly/2jT0Nqq](https://bit.ly/2jT0Nqq)

\---

Validation

\- System Validation, Powertrain Thermals (Python, EE/ME background) -
[https://bit.ly/2lWDQn4](https://bit.ly/2lWDQn4)

\- System Validation, High Voltage Systems (Python, EE background) -
[https://bit.ly/2jWCUOL](https://bit.ly/2jWCUOL)

\- Product Support Engineer (EE/ME background) -
[https://bit.ly/2kdBzDz](https://bit.ly/2kdBzDz)

\---

Integration

\- Vehicle Integration (C, EE/ME background) -
[https://bit.ly/2lYBYdx](https://bit.ly/2lYBYdx)

\- Autopilot Systems Design/Functional Safety Engineer (C++) -
[https://bit.ly/2lQBFBh](https://bit.ly/2lQBFBh)

\---

Deep Learning

\- Deep Learning (Python) - [https://bit.ly/2kg6hvQ](https://bit.ly/2kg6hvQ)

\- Autopilot Software, Robotics (C++, Python) -
[https://bit.ly/2lsCRe1](https://bit.ly/2lsCRe1)

\- Frontend, AI Tooling - [https://bit.ly/2k24XfU](https://bit.ly/2k24XfU)

\- Backend, AI Tooling (Python, Scala, Spark) -
[https://bit.ly/2jXeW61](https://bit.ly/2jXeW61)

\---

Internships

Winter/Spring 2020

\- Embedded - [https://bit.ly/2oOu7kA](https://bit.ly/2oOu7kA)

\- Integration - [https://bit.ly/2qmEJY1](https://bit.ly/2qmEJY1)

\- Full Stack - [https://bit.ly/3297NiZ](https://bit.ly/3297NiZ)

\- Software QA - [https://bit.ly/2JL0CXS](https://bit.ly/2JL0CXS)

Summer 2020

\- Embedded - [https://bit.ly/2C7lynJ](https://bit.ly/2C7lynJ)

\- Full Stack - [https://bit.ly/2PIVBD9](https://bit.ly/2PIVBD9)

\- Integration - [https://bit.ly/2PGL7nE](https://bit.ly/2PGL7nE)

\- Software QA - [https://bit.ly/2JOc7Ox](https://bit.ly/2JOc7Ox)

------
mspiron
Billtrust | Lawrenceville (NJ), Denver and Boulder (CO) | Onsite |
[https://www.billtrust.com](https://www.billtrust.com)

Billtrust helps businesses accelerate invoice-to-cash. We provide a flexible,
automated, cloud-based product portfolio that speeds cash application through
tailored invoice delivery, secure multi-channel payment enablement, and
intelligent matching and payment posting. Backed by Goldman Sachs, Riverwood
Capital & Bain Capital, our platforms process $30B+ annually and help
companies like Kraft Foods, New Balance Athletics, and Ferguson Enterprises
get paid faster and more efficiently.

To learn more about our engineering culture & values here:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/billtrust](https://www.keyvalues.com/billtrust)

Current open positions:

* Application Security Architect: [https://careers-billtrust.icims.com/jobs/2156/application-se...](https://careers-billtrust.icims.com/jobs/2156/application-security-architect/job)

* Database Administrator: [https://careers-billtrust.icims.com/jobs/2160/database-admin...](https://careers-billtrust.icims.com/jobs/2160/database-administrator/job)

* Lead Quality Engineer: [https://careers-billtrust.icims.com/jobs/2209/lead-quality-e...](https://careers-billtrust.icims.com/jobs/2209/lead-quality-engineer/job)

* Product Owner: [https://careers-billtrust.icims.com/jobs/2205/product-owner/...](https://careers-billtrust.icims.com/jobs/2205/product-owner/job)

* Senior Quality Engineer: [https://careers-billtrust.icims.com/jobs/2214/senior-quality...](https://careers-billtrust.icims.com/jobs/2214/senior-quality-engineer/job)

* Test Automation Engineer: [https://careers-billtrust.icims.com/jobs/2216/test-automatio...](https://careers-billtrust.icims.com/jobs/2216/test-automation-engineer/job)

Tech Stack Across our product portfolio we leverage a variety of languages,
frameworks and tooling though much of code is written in C#/.NET Core 2.x and
Angular 6+ for the frontend on the newer products. Many databases to store our
200TB+ of production data including MySQL, SQL Server, MongoDB, DynamoDB &
RDS. We have some monolithic applications though new products & platforms are
built using microservices running Docker containers on AWS ECS with some
footprint in Azure. We leverage many AWS services – Lambda, CloudWatch, S3,
EC2, Route53, IAM, SQS, SNS and more. We also use Terraform for configuring
infrastructure, Jenkins for CI, and Git/GitLab for source code.

Apply at billtrust.com/careers or reach out directly to Marc Spiron (Lead
Talent Sourcer) at mspiron@billtrust.com.

------
philipbotha
Stateless | Boulder, CO | Onsite | stateless.net

At Stateless we are building something special. Not just in terms of a
disruptive technology but also in terms of culture. A culture were people
authentically personify our organizational values. Supportive. Sincere.
Studious. Striving. Stateless.

Stateless is on a mission to reinvent network connectivity. Central to that
was our initial innovation, where we demonstrated an ability to efficiently
decouple state from processing in network functions—a task deemed infeasible
in high-performance networking systems, but in doing so, we have opened the
door for fundamentally changing how networks are built. Now, we are building
the product around that vision. VCs have backed us, and early adopters have
validated the business opportunity.

We are hiring for a variety of roles: from C++ Python and Kotlin developers to
sales and support engineers.

Open positions:

* High Performance Network Programmer - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4285482002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4285482002)

* C/C++ Programmer - Networking Programmer (Mid to Senior Level) - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4375649002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4375649002)

* Software Engineer, Cloud Native Applications - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4425517002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4425517002)

* Python Developer (DevOps) - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4500957002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4500957002)

* Network Operations Engineer - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4441452002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4441452002)

* Sales Engineer - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4284897002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4284897002)

* QA Automation Architect (Network) - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4490991002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4490991002)

* DevOps Engineer - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4505060002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stateless/jobs/4505060002)

------
59243
Expensify | Full-Stack, PHP, Java, C++, iOS, Android, and/or Infrastructure
Engineer | San Francisco, Portland, Michigan, London | REMOTE, VISA welcome |
Full-time | we.are.expensify.com | $135K+

Expensify is the most widely used expense management system in the world, with
millions of users and more customers than the rest of the industry combined,
processing billions of real dollars annually. Expensify has ~130 employees, is
self-managed (no VC control), is extremely profitable, and is working to buy
back all shares to become 100% employee-owned, intending to create liquidity
through internal buyback programs and eventual dividends. As an equal member
of the team:

    
    
      - Your voice will carry weight on day one.
      - Your responsibilities will increase quickly and without limit, as there is virtually no formal management structure to constrain your growth.
      - You will work on every part of the codebase, without being constrained to any team, layer, or platform.
      - You will receive a fair, proactive raise bi-annually, without you needing to ask.  
      - You will have the option (not required) to travel with the team domestically and internationally multiple times a year -- spouses and kids welcome (and paid for).  
      - You will be provided the best equipment, a personal mentor committed to your success, tools to encourage a healthy work/life balance, and a workplace that is safe, respectful, collaborative, and inspiring.
      - You will be truly welcome regardless of age, race, gender, orientation, or other affiliation.
    

Some of the cool things we're working on:

    
    
      - Concierge, a “supervised learning” AI-powered customer support platform
      - BedrockDB.com, an open-source, blockchain-based SQL database atop SQLite
      - SmartScan, an OCR/human receipt transcription service
      - Next day ACH processing many millions of dollars daily
      - Scaling realtime search across 30 days (16TB) of system logs
      - Cutting edge web/mobile technologies and so much more!
    

We are very proud of the team we have built, and would love to have you join
our large extended family around the world. We are happy to sponsor visas and
greencards as needed. All we ask in return is that you get shit done, without
ruining it for everyone else:
[https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-
done/](https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-done/) To apply,
just email answers to the following questions to jobs@expensify.com (no resume
needed):

    
    
      [1] What's the URL of your website? If you don't have one, why not?
      [2] Tell us about what it is you do (programming, systems engineering, sales, etc.) when you started, and what you've done between then and now.
      [3] What do you want to do with the rest of your life, and how is Expensify a step toward your long-term goals?
      [4] How did you hear about us? A job posting? Chalk on a sidewalk? From a friend? Let us know where you saw this opening.
    

Please visit [https://we.are.expensify.com](https://we.are.expensify.com), and
we can’t wait to meet you soon!

------
alanna_intercom
INTERCOM | San Francisco (USA), Dublin (Ireland), and London (UK) | ONSITE |
SaaS | [https://intercom.engineering/](https://intercom.engineering/)

Hello, world With over 125 engineers spread across 3 locations, we’re truly a
global team. We’re changing how businesses talk to their customers all over
the world, too. ️

\- SENIOR PRODUCT ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO):
[https://grnh.se/b3b658231](https://grnh.se/b3b658231)

\- SECURITY ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO):
[https://grnh.se/de75a5391](https://grnh.se/de75a5391)

\- PRODUCT ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO):
[https://grnh.se/4vldoi1](https://grnh.se/4vldoi1)

\- ENGINEERING MANAGER (DUBLIN):
[https://grnh.se/1d2d8eae1](https://grnh.se/1d2d8eae1)

\- ANDROID ENGINEER (DUBLIN)
[https://grnh.se/13b80b0c1](https://grnh.se/13b80b0c1)

\- PRODUCT ENGINEER (DUBLIN):
[https://grnh.se/422cba2d1](https://grnh.se/422cba2d1)

\- SENIOR PRODUCT ENGINEER (LONDON):
[https://grnh.se/7b3779621](https://grnh.se/7b3779621)

\- PRODUCT ENGINEER (LONDON):
[https://grnh.se/d16292b41](https://grnh.se/d16292b41)

WHAT IS INTERCOM? Intercom is the world’s #1 business messenger and more.

Whether our customers want to do more with less by leaning on our 100+ apps,
we help out customers’ customers self serve with articles and chat bots, or
target chat to specific segments Intercom is customer messaging that fits
their business. Intercom is also the best team inbox for sales and support AND
the leading choice for targeted outbound messages that deliver. Valued at over
$1bn, Intercom has been ranked among the best on the Crunchbase unicorn
leaderboard since 2018. In our 8 year history, we’ve built world class sales,
marketing and R&D functions, and published a number of books along the way
([https://www.intercom.com/books](https://www.intercom.com/books)).

WHAT IS IT LIKE TO WORK FOR INTERCOM? Our culture is open and friendly and
inclusive - and this is something we are proud of. We are optimistic,
passionate and positive. We like people who can stay focused and work hard and
who are confident, yet kind and humble. We like to experiment, sometimes
inventing things for the first time, but we stay pragmatic, starting small and
simple in everything we do. We love people who genuinely want to learn and
grow and take bets on high potential engineers on rapid trajectories.

We’re opinionated by default, for example we run LESS software
([https://www.intercom.com/blog/run-less-
software/](https://www.intercom.com/blog/run-less-software/)) and ship
continuously ([https://www.intercom.com/blog/shipping-is-your-companys-
hear...](https://www.intercom.com/blog/shipping-is-your-companys-heartbeat/)).
We’re technically conservative and like to keep it simple
([https://www.intercom.com/blog/videos/build-boring-
software/](https://www.intercom.com/blog/videos/build-boring-software/)), but
where it means building better products we’ll double down on new technology
like machine learning ([https://www.intercom.com/blog/podcasts/intercom-
fergal-reid-...](https://www.intercom.com/blog/podcasts/intercom-fergal-reid-
ai-machine-learning/)) in a pragmatic way.

TECH: Ruby on Rails application with an Ember.js frontend. We use MySQL,
MongoDB and Amazon’s DynamoDB for most of our storage. Our web messenger is
built on React.

Questions? Want a chat? Get in touch at
[https://intercom.engineering/](https://intercom.engineering/) or check out
our blog:
[https://www.intercom.com/blog/engineering/](https://www.intercom.com/blog/engineering/)

------
nationalrobotic
National Robotics Engineering Center | Software, Computer Vision, Machine
Learning, Cloud | Pittsburgh, PA, USA | ONSITE | Full Time | H1-B VISA

[https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/index.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/index.html)

The National Robotics Engineering Center (NREC), a robotics research and
development powerhouse, is looking for experienced developers, especially in
embedded systems, robotics, perception, deep learning, data science, and AI.
For more than 21 years NREC has brought together a critical mass of software
and hardware engineers in order to take technology from the laboratory to the
real world. NREC maintains a diverse portfolio of projects, from Augmented
Reality driver assistance to full off-road autonomy and from advanced
teleoperation to full autonomous manipulation.

NREC is part of the Robotics Institute at Carnegie Mellon University, focused
on commercialization of robotic technologies, and employs over 150 people in
their off-campus facility. An NREC developer can go from developing mapping
for a mining robot operating in extreme environments
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/mining/profiler.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/mining/profiler.html))
to developing hardware and controls for unique research vehicles
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-URxpqi0oAU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-URxpqi0oAU)).
Another may go from developing training products for humanitarian workers
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/defense/other-
projects...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/defense/other-
projects/sweep-monitoring.html)) on to assistive technologies that make work
easier for farmers around the world
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/agriculture/other-
agri...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/agriculture/other-agriculture-
projects/active-fill-control.html)).

C++ and Python software engineers -
[https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/senior-software-
engineer...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/senior-software-
engineer.html)

Cloud/ML Systems/Data engineers - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/data-
engineer-machine-le...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/data-engineer-
machine-learning-infrastructure-engineer.html)

Computer Vision engineers - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/senior-
robotics-develope...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/senior-robotics-
developer-computer-vision.html)

ML/AI Engineering - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/senior-machine-
learning-...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/senior-machine-learning-
engineer-developer.html)

If you have questions or are interested in any positions in robotics, please
contact Christine DeCarolis ( cdecarolis@nrec.ri.cmu.edu ). In your
communication, please mention hacker news.

------
NCCGROUP
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and IG) - Atlanta,
Austin, Boston, Chicago, Houston, New York, San Francisco, Seattle, Sunnyvale,
and Waterloo, ON NCC Group is growing rapidly in North America and is adding
some incredible opportunities to keep pace. What does NCC do, exactly?
Penetration testing, security analysis, DFIR, and cutting-edge research into
current technologies and attacks (breaking things). You spend most of your day
thinking about security systems and how they can break. You get to be creative
and have a lot of freedom to be clever while learning new technologies at a
very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4 weeks long and in a year you will
be exposed to 15-20 products and technology stacks. Your work will typically
initiate person-months of security improvements in products millions of people
use.You will have enormous impact in making the software and products people
use safer! All of our consultants are also security researchers, with
dedicated research time. Not too shabby! Examples of some of our current
openings include:

* Our Waterloo (ON) office is hiring Principal Security Consultants ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/principal-security-consultant/)) as well as experience pentesters.

* We are looking for experienced MVSS hires in Austin, Chicago, NYC, and SF. ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/technical-account-manager/))

* Experienced, seasoned pentesters ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/senior-security-consultant/)).

* Technical Account Managers for our MVSS team in Chicago or NYC ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/technical-project-manager/))

If you want to learn more about us and our open positions check out our:

Blog ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/newsroom-and-
events/b...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/newsroom-and-
events/blog/)) Cryptopals ([https://cryptopals.com/](https://cryptopals.com/))
Microcorruption
([https://microcorruption.com/login](https://microcorruption.com/login)) If
you're ready to apply, contact us at [https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacancies/) or reach out directly at na-cv@nccgroup.com.
We'd love to hear from you! NCC Recruiting Team

------
AdamN
AWS Developer Tools | Seattle | Software Engineer/Manager, Product, UX | Full-
Time | ONSITE | [https://aws.amazon.com/products/developer-
tools/](https://aws.amazon.com/products/developer-tools/)

AWS Dev Tools builds the tools that we all use for software development and
CI/CD ... at least some of them :-). We're looking for experienced and
opinionated engineers, managers, PMs, and UX designers to reinvent how we
create, release, and iterate on software quickly and safely.

If you have a background working with different languages (Python, Go, Java,
Node, etc...), different platforms (Linux, iOS/Android, MacOS, Web Apps,
embedded), different workflow tools (JIRA, Circle CI, Pivotal Tracker,
etc...), different organizations (startups, enterprises, governments,
universities), I'd like to hear from you.

I come from a startup background and the rest of the team has varied skills -
you will learn ALOT here.

Email me (Adam) if you'd like more information: adnelso @at amazon.com

Here are some of the positions available:

* [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/889999/sr-ux-designer-dev-to...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/889999/sr-ux-designer-dev-tools)

* [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/890000/ux-designer-dev-tools](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/890000/ux-designer-dev-tools)

* [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/829162/principal-product-man...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/829162/principal-product-manager-aws-developer-tools)

* [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/970182/senior-product-manage...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/970182/senior-product-manager-technical-aws-developer-tools)

* [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/823733/senior-software-engin...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/823733/senior-software-engineer)

* [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/936942/software-development-...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/936942/software-development-manager-aws-code-suite)

* [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/814997/sr-software-developme...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/814997/sr-software-development-engineer)

------
brookegroesbeck
Auth0 ([https://auth0.com/](https://auth0.com/)) | Seattle - Buenos Aires -
London - Sydney - Tokyo - Remote | Full-time | Engineering Auth0 is a Series
E/435 employee company with major growth plans for 2019. Our vision is to
provide the simplest and most secure identity platform for developers, to make
the internet safer. Ultimately, we strive for an internet with fewer
passwords. We're looking for people to join us on this journey.

Open jobs:

Senior Engineer, IAM Sessions:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/eeafe921-750e-4238-b1ae-7b0a57f4...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/eeafe921-750e-4238-b1ae-7b0a57f4bbcb?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Senior Engineer, Protocols:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/d212fe96-4568-4a59-bb5b-4c9200ec...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/d212fe96-4568-4a59-bb5b-4c9200ec4742?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Senior Full Stack Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/f2a6fd71-f536-4aee-8cd1-76d96a04...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/f2a6fd71-f536-4aee-8cd1-76d96a04f894?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Senior Javascript Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/fba19af1-03ac-4faf-8220-97327a9e...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/fba19af1-03ac-4faf-8220-97327a9e4a0a?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Senior Software Engineer, Extensibility:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/5b1087bc-7c36-4d1a-9057-5bcb1ca1...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/5b1087bc-7c36-4d1a-9057-5bcb1ca19daf?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Senior Software Engineering Manager (IAM):
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/ac65b5d3-e4cc-4039-8362-f211c895...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/ac65b5d3-e4cc-4039-8362-f211c8953417?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Our hiring process is documented here: [https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-
engineers/](https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-engineers/)

We are a remote-friendly company and every year we organize a company offsite.
Below are some pictures from our 2018 offsite in Panama. We hope to see you at
next year’s offsite!!:

[https://twitter.com/vibronet/status/997608152811044872](https://twitter.com/vibronet/status/997608152811044872)

~~~
cameron12
Hello,

This is Cameron Austin, I can surely assist you for the work as I have over 7
years of experience developing websites and web application on the mentioned
technologies.

Please provide me further details on - cameron.c@talentsformindia.com

I am also available on skype at live:cameron_4004

Reach out to me for the work

Thank You Cameron Austin

------
juulikene
Relayr | Berlin/Munich/Chicago| ONSITE | Full time
|[https://relayr.io/](https://relayr.io/)

Relayr is the fastest growing and one of the most successful industrial
internet of things organizations. With 250+ employees and 5 years of company
history we are successfully helping companies in industrial markets to
navigate disruption and stay relevant. Our unique combination of applying
world-class technology, powerful financial and insurance offerings, with
dedicated professional services allows us to deliver guaranteed business
outcomes to customers. Our IoT platform development is driven by our engineers
and built using recent technologies. We value good working relationships and
engineers who stand up for their ideas. Using our tools both internal and
external integrators are able to create valuable customer solutions.

We are currently looking for developers to join our teams in Berlin, Munich or
Chicago. Your outstanding passion for all things tech, combined with your
desire to solve our customer’s biggest challenges with innovative solutions
could make this the perfect job for you! We'd love to hear from you! Take a
look at our job postings and see what's right for you.

Open Positions:

Full Stack Solution Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=71](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=71)

Release Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=145](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=145)

Python Developer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=119](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=119)

Data Scientist (m/f) – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=78](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=78)

Backend Developer/Data Engineer (m/f) – Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=81](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=81)

Solution Engineer – Chicago
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=118](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=118)

Data Scientist – Chicago
[https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=136](https://relayr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=136)

Check out our career page for other open positions at
[https://relayr.io/about/join-us/](https://relayr.io/about/join-us/) Any
questions? Don’t hesitate to get in touch! julia.rovnik@relayr.io

------
hipcamphiring
Hipcamp | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.hipcamp.com](https://www.hipcamp.com)

Hipcamp makes it easy to list, discover, and book campgrounds and
accommodations on private and public land. Whether you’re looking for a scenic
spot to pitch your tent or planning a nature-filled getaway, Hipcamp is your
go-to guide to getting outside. We believe that spending time in nature is
essential to a happy and healthy life, and we’re deeply proud that we’re
making nature more accessible, providing income to support the protection of
private land, and creating community across the urban-rural divide.

Check out this podcast video with Founder & CEO: Alyssa Ravasio!

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/hipcamp](https://www.keyvalues.com/hipcamp)

Our open positions:

* Data Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/584e582b-ade6-4840-a44d-8c23f5...](https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/584e582b-ade6-4840-a44d-8c23f5e8d717?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Full Stack Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/f1612b67-2712-46c3-81b6-4ca411...](https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/f1612b67-2712-46c3-81b6-4ca4118e4040?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Growth Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/58b3ca87-4023-4e2b-8262-ae23cd...](https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/58b3ca87-4023-4e2b-8262-ae23cd97f999?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Head of Engineering: [https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/699d44e1-eece-4b85-8532-942334...](https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/699d44e1-eece-4b85-8532-942334e1706e?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Payments Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/9d7c8b7d-1f71-4d59-8de2-553c22...](https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/9d7c8b7d-1f71-4d59-8de2-553c22b66613?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* React Native Developer: [https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/541611f2-88b2-4ae3-bedd-ae05f9...](https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/541611f2-88b2-4ae3-bedd-ae05f980d972?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/257b07a0-f84d-4afd-a535-ec763e...](https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/257b07a0-f84d-4afd-a535-ec763e3ccbe7?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, React, Redux, React Native, Backbone, Apollo,
GraphQL, Redis, ElasticSearch, Postgres, Heroku, Airflow, Python 3

~~~
hipcamphiring
Podcast link:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pf6oI0j_zpk&t=66s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pf6oI0j_zpk&t=66s)

------
ishwarn
Abl Schools | Staff Frontend Engineer | San Francisco |Full-time | ONSITE |
www.ablschools.com Technology has made the world more connected, fundamentally
changing how we live, work and interact; yet traditional schools have not
evolved to prepare students for the 21st century. Replacing textbooks with
tablets won’t be enough. We believe schools need a new foundation. That’s why
we’re building a web-based school scheduling platform, that allows
administrators to put master schedules and daily calendars into a single
cloud-based system. We are creating the next generation of software for all
K12 schools to fundamentally change how they design, measure and improve their
schools. We are also a company that deeply values diversity in every way.

View openings including sales, engineering, customer success, and design on
our site: [https://www.ablschools.com/careers-at-
abl](https://www.ablschools.com/careers-at-abl)

\--------------------------------------------------

Personal note: I've been on the Abl engineering team for two years and I love
it. The mission and the team make coming into work _awesome_. The interview
process is, in my opinion, very fair. You won't be asked to white board and we
understand that the process is just as much the candidate getting to know the
company as it is the other way around.

If you have any questions, feel free to reach out to me - my contact info is
in my profile.

\--------------------------------------------------

A Note to Candidates:

Studies have shown that women and people of color are less likely to apply for
jobs unless they believe they meet every one of the qualifications as
described in a job description. We are most interested in finding the best
candidate for the job, and that candidate may be one who comes from a less
traditional background. We would encourage you to apply, even if you don't
believe you meet every one of our qualifications described.

\--------------------------------------------------

We are seeking a Staff Frontend Engineer to join our team and help build
products that support our mission. We are growing quickly and there is a lot
to do! Your contributions will have a meaningful impact on our company.

Qualifications

* Experience with JavaScript frameworks such as React, Backbone, Angular etc.

* You should have a great feel for user experience and an eye for beautiful designs

* Bring a deep understanding of best practices in design, optimization, interaction, and usability

* Continual learning of emerging technologies/industry trends

* Familiarity with the whole web stack, including protocols and web server optimization techniques

Your Impact

* Work collaboratively with the Product and Design team to understand the experiences and pain points of schools, teachers, and students

* Define and build compelling new products and exciting new features that give educators insights that will enable them to optimize how they use their resources

* Use your extensive knowledge of front-end technologies to build high-quality designs that are scalable

* Manage code review, increase performance, and communicate best front-end engineering practices

* Create a first of its kind interface that will progress K-12 schools and their communities

------
JoeTrayio
Tray.io | London | Engineer Manager / Backend Engineer (Scala) / Product
Manager / Program Manager | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://tray.io](https://tray.io)

Tray is a visual programming tool for APIs. It’s a low-code user experience
that allows anyone* to precisely instrument the data flow between their SaaS
tools. *No dev resources required.

We’re a well-funded startup with a team in San Francisco and 70+ in our London
Engineering HQ. 12 months on from our Series A, we secured a huge Series B in
March this year, we’ve worked hard on creating a fantastic support layer for
our technical teams and now we’re expanding. We’re small and dynamic, open to
new ideas and the work you do now will have a big impact on shaping how we
grow our team and our product.

There’s an app out there for everything but most cloud software services are
difficult to use together and doing so is very labour intensive. With our
cutting-edge platform, our users can freely hack & strategise automations that
leverage conditional logic and enterprise-class architecture.

Customers like Reddit, GitHub, Lyft & IBM are already reinventing how they
work through Tray. Help us usher in the era of automation.

Current open roles:

\- Implementation Engineering Manager
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4487839002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4487839002)

\- Engineering Manager (Connector Press)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4382435002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4382435002)

\- Technical Support Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4501133002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4501133002)

\- Engineering Manager (Growth)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4479089002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4479089002)

\- Product Manager
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4489473002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4489473002)

\- Senior Backend Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4489473002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4489473002)

\- Implementation Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4368572002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4368572002)

Tech stack: Scala, Go, GraphQL, ReactJS, TypeScript, JavaScript, PostgreSQL,
Redis, ElasticSearch, MongoDB, DynamoDB, AWS SQS, AWS Kinesis, Docker,
Terraform, AWS Lambda, Serverless Framework, Jenkins, Grafana, Prometheus, AWS
& Linux.

Apply: [https://tray.io/jobs](https://tray.io/jobs) or get in touch with
joe@tray.io or solana@tray.io

------
ghilston
Madwire | Software Engineer | Fort Collins, Colorado | ONSITE |
[https://madwire-1.workable.com/](https://madwire-1.workable.com/)

We provides world-class digital marketing software and highly skilled
professional marketing services through a single, powerful platform. We're
currently building out version three of our flagship product, Marketing 360®
and with that, looking to expand our software team.

We're a small software department broken up into many teams, each of which are
hiring. For that reason, individual position details are provided respective
links below. In general our department is focused on rapidly developing and
deploying software. We strive to focus on failing quickly and iterating, while
writing maintainable and testable code and additionally used CiCd.

Additionally, Madwire will be hosting The Uncle Bob this November 19th, to
give a talk on Software Architecture.

PHP Backend position utilizes primarily PHP 7 but also has some Python scripts
for some assistance. The storage is primarily MySQL with some Document DB
stores and Redis used for caching. All of this is deployed to Linux machines
on EC2, using Docker containers.

The mobile department strives to write clean code. We are currently looking to
hire someone to take our existing iOS application, written in Swift, and own
the process of converting it to Android with feature parity. We have designers
to assist with UI/UX, perform code reviews for all code changes and expect
tests for your work.

A Security Analyst position has been opened, where you'll work between the
DevOps/Infrastructure team and the Software Engineering teams to ensure that
customer data is protected and security best practices are being utilized.

An exceptional Frontend JavaScript developer proficient in React.js. Your
primary focus will be on developing and implementing user interface
components, following well-known React.js workflows.

We're hiring for a lot of positions, four specific roles are:

\- Software Engineer (Backend/PHP):
[https://madwire-1.workable.com/j/A2DBF3ACB4](https://madwire-1.workable.com/j/A2DBF3ACB4)

\- Mobile Software Engineer - Android:
[https://madwire-1.workable.com/j/F033823F3F](https://madwire-1.workable.com/j/F033823F3F)

\- Web Application Security Analyst:
[https://madwire-1.workable.com/j/903CF82BC5](https://madwire-1.workable.com/j/903CF82BC5)

\- React Front End Engineer:
[https://apply.workable.com/madwire-1/j/310DCF269B](https://apply.workable.com/madwire-1/j/310DCF269B)

------
apaugh
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | Salt Lake City, Utah | Full-Time |
www.recursionpharma.com/careers

We have raised over $200M to apply machine learning to one of the most unique
datasets in existence - over 12 billion images of cells under a huge number of
biological and chemical perturbations, generated in our own labs - in order to
find treatments for hundreds of diseases. Our long term mission is to decode
biology to radically improve lives - we want to understand biology so well
that we can fix most things that go wrong in our bodies. Among other awesome
folks, Yoshua Bengio is one of our advisors, and helps our ML team come up
with novel ways of tackling these problems.

We’re looking for:

* Software Engineering Manager (SLC, UT): Looking for an experienced Software Engineering Manager to join our team. You’ll lead and guide two of the most important aspects of our organization - our people and the definition/execution of our technical strategy.

* Machine Learning Scientist (Anywhere): Looking for a highly experienced senior/principal-level Machine Learning Scientist who wants a challenging problem, lots of rich data, and knowledge that their breakthroughs will seriously help people. No bio background needed.

* Sr. DevOps Engineer (SLC,UT): As a DevOps professional your contributions will benefit Biologists, Automation Scientists, and Data Scientists by building the infrastructure needed to decode human biology and reinvent drug discovery.

* CyberSecurity Threat Analyst (SLC,UT): As you work closely with IT, engineering, and data science teams, you will help promote best practices and help guide us to workflows that are more secure.

* Director of Data Science (SLC,UT): As a Director in data science, you'll work with, mentor, and develop our data scientists to grow and accomplish their missions to identify and answer questions and build systems to propel Recursion’s drug discovery engine forward.

Additional roles we are hiring for:

* Sr. Data Engineer, Sr. Full Stack Software Developer, Data Science Intern, Software Engineering Intern, Biologist, Computational Chemists, Automation Engineer, and Drug Discovery experts.

[http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers)
for more details and to apply.

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 6 ski resorts. Great competitive pay,
health insurance, 401k, relocation assistance, equity, fully-paid gym
membership, complementary chef-prepared meals everyday, two one-week paid
company closures in addition to flexible, generous vacation, 70ft onsite rock
climbing wall, commuter benefits, a top-caliber team, and help make a
massively positive human impact. Happy to sponsor/extend visas.

Tech:

Data Science: pydata stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn, matplotlib, bokeh,
tensorflow w/keras, etc), a cluster of GPUs for all your research ideas

Software Engineering: python, clojure[script], javascript, go, react.js,
kafka, kubernetes (GKE), GCE, AWS Our team of 160 so far:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
angelinedrc
DrChrono (YC SW11) | iOS, Full-Stack, Backend, Product Manager | Sunnyvale,
CA; Los Angeles, CA; Hunt Valley, MD | ONSITE, REMOTE, FULL-TIME, VISA

If revolutionizing healthcare excites you, join our growing team and help us
achieve our mission to build better software for doctors and patients and
improve healthcare for all. DrChrono was founded and is led by two software
engineers, Michael Nusimow and Daniel Kivatinos. Unlike other healthcare
companies, our company is built from the ground up to address modern
healthcare through technology and innovation. We believe in open APIs and
being part of an open ecosystem.

QA Lead - Sunnyvale, CA: [https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/77b0b8d8-d913-47dc-
abed-1bfdd...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/77b0b8d8-d913-47dc-
abed-1bfdd999f09f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews&lever-
source%5B%5D=November%202019)

Director of Software Engineering- Sunnyvale, CA:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/a83259b8-5c90-4995-bdb4-4a9e3...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/a83259b8-5c90-4995-bdb4-4a9e365f8657?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews&lever-
source%5B%5D=November%202019)

Director of Software Engineering- Hunt Valley, MD:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/5e6ddbb2-d226-463d-b9a6-c2887...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/5e6ddbb2-d226-463d-b9a6-c2887bd76b05?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews&lever-
source%5B%5D=November%202019)

Senior Software Engineer (Python Django) All Locations (Remote):
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/8f0e9a1e-8681-42d7-aa98-c23e6...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/8f0e9a1e-8681-42d7-aa98-c23e6ea1b0ac?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews&lever-
source%5B%5D=November%202019)

Senior Software Engineer (Python Django) Los Angeles, CA:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/f32194c6-071e-4e1c-a8d5-17c4a...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/f32194c6-071e-4e1c-a8d5-17c4aaedb26c?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews&lever-
source%5B%5D=November%202019)

Senior Software Engineer (Python Django) Sunnyvale, CA:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/46df156d-71cb-48d0-8172-01327...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/46df156d-71cb-48d0-8172-013270f3a418?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews&lever-
source%5B%5D=November%202019)

Software Engineer (Python Django) Hunt Valley, MD:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/2416b594-e44e-48fb-8b04-51915...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/2416b594-e44e-48fb-8b04-51915c47cd7b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews&lever-
source%5B%5D=November%202019)

Software Engineer (Python Django) Sunnyvale, CA:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/66ed00f3-dd51-449d-b31c-61b38...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/66ed00f3-dd51-449d-b31c-61b38a820089?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews&lever-
source%5B%5D=November%202019)

Software Engineer (Python Django)All Locations (Remote):
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/9b403665-a50f-4e4a-ac2c-1458a...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/9b403665-a50f-4e4a-ac2c-1458ad3d908a?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews&lever-
source%5B%5D=November%202019)

